# Lasciata con un SMS ...



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

:triste::triste::triste::triste:

faccio perfino fatica a scrivervi .... da quanto male sto e da quanto sto piangendo ........

ieri sera torno dal lavoro (19:00) e trovo un biglietto sopra al tavolo della cucina con scritto : MANGIO VIA . Si era già preparato ed era già uscito con la sua auto ( senza patente) 

prendo il cel e chiamo mio marito ... gli dico che così non si può più stare ..che questa non è vita! non vive in un hotel dove io devo stare lì fare la domestica uscire quando lo decide lui , e stare muta.
Gli dico che voglio che al suo ritorno parliamo .. mi dice che se voglio esco domani e lui sta a casa con nostra figlia e riattacca .

gli scrivo un sms dicendogli che anche se tornerà al mattino lo aspetterò perchè voglio chiariare una volta per tutte questa situazione, che così non voglio vivere.

mi risp. subito e mi scrive : ucciditi!non ho niente da dirti !

io scrivo che invece ha tante cose da dirmi che mi dica che decisione ha preso .

Risposta : ti lascio!

un fulmine che mi cade addosso ... mi sento mancare ...

Gli chiedo se vuole stare con lei ..

Mi dice di no, che non vuole più gente che gli rompa i c... 

Mi ha lasciata con un sms !

due parole in croce ......... con il punto escamativo per capire che sia chiaro!! 

Tre anni d'inferno passati con la speranza di poter ricostruire un rapporto ...

periodi bui  mille pianti angoscie ......

periodi belli ... ......

tanti momenti che ora non capisco più se erano di illusione ( da parte mia ) o se erano veri .....che pensavo fossero un nuovo inizio ..... che ci fosse un minimo di speranza per poter ricostruire .....  

:triste::triste:

tutto finito nel cesso .... 

:triste::triste: 

disperazione totale ... la morte nel cuore .


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

ma di tutto quello che ti dice ti preoccupi che sia via sms??
ringrazia la madonnina guma..cambia la serratura e che si fotta questo stronzissimo :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :triste::triste::triste::triste:
> 
> faccio perfino fatica a scrivervi .... da quanto male sto e da quanto sto piangendo ........
> 
> ...


 Mi dispiace tanto Giuma...fatti forza...da quel che ho letto su di te (poco purtroppo ancora) forse e' meglio cosi'.
Sii forte!


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Concordo con brugola.
Ha fatto quello che dovevi fare tu!
Prendila come un dono dal cielo giuma e inizia a vivere!!


----------



## minnie (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma, lo so che ora ti sembrerà impossibile perchè sei ancora abbagliata da quello che credevi lui fosse e che non è, ma vedrai che prestissimo ti renderai conto che tu oggi hai vinto al tuo personale enalotto. Come si fa? beh, basta che tu la smetta di pensare ai primi tempi, quando era tutto bello, ma agli ultimi anni e ancora più agli ultimi mesi della tua vita. Pensi di aver sprecato tre anni della tua vita sopportando nella speranza che lui cambiasse? E' vero. Li hai sprecati. Ma stavi per sprecarne altri 30. Inoltre un uomo così sarebbe presto diventato pericoloso per te ma soprattutto per tua figlia. Hai anche la (chiamiamola) fortuna di poterlo dimostrare. La tossicodipendenza è uno dei pochissimi motivi per cui consentono l'affido esclusivo. 
Oggi è il primo giorno del resto della tua vita. 
E da adesso puoi rincominciare a vivere davvero. E' finito un incubo, Giuma, non un sogno. Come dicevano in quel film "piangi, ma una sola lacrima", che contenga tutta la tristezza, il dolore, il rimpianto per quello che poteva essere e non è stato. Poi asciugala, alza la testa, e non piangere mai più.Ti abbraccio tanto e, sai, ti invidio anche un pò. Ciao


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma di tutto quello che ti dice ti preoccupi che sia via sms??
> ringrazia la madonnina guma..cambia la serratura e che si fotta questo stronzissimo :incazzato::incazzato:


no non è che sia verso sms ... il problema certo!!

ma neanche i c.... per dirlo a voce , per dirmi in faccia basta ....

nell'ultimo sms ha scritto ... cito solo una frase ..
*finchè dormi sotto il mio tetto* mia figlia dorme a casa ( a volte dormiva dai nonni ... gli si trova bene ... mio papà per mia figlia è stato come un padre ) poi si vedrà .... 

questo è convinto che sia io ad andare via!
  :triste::triste:


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Concordo con brugola.
> Ha fatto quello che dovevi fare tu!
> Prendila come un dono dal cielo giuma e inizia a vivere!!


e che per il momento non vedo nulla davanti a me ... 
buio totale ...

la fine di tutto ... 

sembrerò cretina ... o forse lo sono ... ma mi sento morire ..

io qui non ho mai mentito come nella vita reale ..


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2010)

Questa è una benedizione del cielo!!!
Contatta un avvocato: prendi la palla al balzo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no non è che sia verso sms ... il problema certo!!
> 
> ma neanche i c.... per dirlo a voce , per dirmi in faccia basta ....
> 
> ...


qualsiasi tribunale lo caccia a calci nel culo
è anche consumatore di coca, basta una bella denuncia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2010)

Telefona all'avvocato e digli tutto.
Ti dirà cosa fare SUBITO!!


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Giuma, lo so che ora ti sembrerà impossibile perchè sei ancora abbagliata da quello che credevi lui fosse e che non è, ma vedrai che prestissimo ti renderai conto che tu oggi hai vinto al tuo personale enalotto. Come si fa? beh, basta che tu la smetta di pensare ai primi tempi, quando era tutto bello, ma agli ultimi anni e ancora più agli ultimi mesi della tua vita. Pensi di aver sprecato tre anni della tua vita sopportando nella speranza che lui cambiasse? E' vero. Li hai sprecati. Ma stavi per sprecarne altri 30. Inoltre un uomo così sarebbe presto diventato pericoloso per te ma soprattutto per tua figlia. Hai anche la (chiamiamola) fortuna di poterlo dimostrare. La tossicodipendenza è uno dei pochissimi motivi per cui consentono l'affido esclusivo.
> Oggi è il primo giorno del resto della tua vita.
> E da adesso puoi rincominciare a vivere davvero. E' finito un incubo, Giuma, non un sogno. Come dicevano in quel film "piangi, ma una sola lacrima", che contenga tutta la tristezza, il dolore, il rimpianto per quello che poteva essere e non è stato. Poi asciugala, alza la testa, e non piangere mai più.Ti abbraccio tanto e, sai, ti invidio anche un pò. Ciao


a me non sembra di aver vinto al mio superenalotto .... ma di aver fallito alla grande !!

e oggi mi sembra il giorno più brutto della mia vita ..

scusa la domanda ma cosa mi invidi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questa è una benedizione del cielo!!!
> Contatta un avvocato: prendi la palla al balzo!!!!!!!!!!


 aLL'UNISONO!


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e che per il momento non vedo nulla davanti a me ...
> buio totale ...
> 
> la fine di tutto ...
> ...


invece e' il tuo inizio di una vita nuova, da quel capito lui e' un poco di buono! meriti di piu'!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> a me non sembra di aver vinto al mio superenalotto .... ma di aver fallito alla grande !!
> 
> e oggi mi sembra il giorno più brutto della mia vita ..
> 
> scusa la domanda ma cosa mi invidi?


 Dopo l'avvocato festeggeremo.
Ora non capisci perché, ma noi sì.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2010)

tutelati subito .capisco il dolore ma da madre hai il dovere di pensare con praticità


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo l'avvocato festeggeremo.
> Ora non capisci perché, ma noi sì.



lo ammetto non capisco ...

non capisco davvero ..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> lo ammetto non capisco ...
> 
> non capisco davvero ..


 Quando capirai che ti ha liberato dalla sua presenza, sarai sollevata.
Chiama SUBITO l'avvocato!!!


----------



## mariasole (9 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutelati subito .capisco il dolore ma da madre hai il dovere di pensare con praticità


 
Forza Giuma, devi agire subito, è questo il momento. 

La vita ci mette difronte a giorni che possono essere chiavi di svolta, questo per te è uno.

Sei donna, sei mamma, è ora di sganciarti da questo incubo.

Non hai + speranze di essere felice nel tuo matrimonio.

Coraggio.

*P.s. Tutelati: conserva gli sms e ogni eventuale traccia di minaccia*


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Forza Giuma, devi agire subito, è questo il momento.
> 
> La vita ci mette difronte a giorni che possono essere chiavi di svolta, questo per te è uno.
> 
> ...


si lì conservo ....


----------



## minnie (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> a me non sembra di aver vinto al mio superenalotto .... ma di aver fallito alla grande !!
> 
> e oggi mi sembra il giorno più brutto della mia vita ..
> 
> scusa la domanda ma cosa mi invidi?


Tu non hai fallito nulla, lui ha fallito come padre, come marito, come uomo. Tu hai vinto al superenalotto perchè lui ha fatto una scelta che tu non sei abbastanza forte per fare, logorata da anni di sudditanza e di suo stillicidio.
Ti invidio il fatto che lui ti ha lasciato andare, senza minacciare di renderte la tua vita e quella di tua figlia un inferno. Ti invidio il fatto di poter dimostrare che è pericoloso. Ti invidio quel portone pieno di luce che ti si è aperto davanti e che ora tu non riesci a vedere. Ti invidio la possibilità di riavere una vita insieme a tua figlia e senza un uomo che ha dimostrato di non essere capace di amare. Un giorno te ne renderai conto che questo non è il più brutto giorno della tua vita, al contrario.
Sei salva Giuma. Questo ti invidio.


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2010)

Prendi appuntamento con  l'avvocato. Nel frattempo  non ti azzardare a muoverti da casa. Hai capito?
Non ti sognare di andare a dormire dai tuoi...se proprio vuoi compagnia chiedi a qualcuno...tua madre, sorella, amica o chi ti pare, di stare a casa con te. Quando torna al mattino troverà te  e qualcun altro..dammi retta.
Lui è uno stronzo, ma è pure un idiota...farà o dirà qualcosa che gli si può ritorcere contro, quindi meglio avere testimoni.

Se vuoi piangere fallo pure...ma mi raccomando non fare o dire stupidaggini. Conserva gli sms. Non si sa mai.

Tranquilla..poi, andrai ad accendere un cero a sant'antonio..ma dopo che il giudice gli avrà ingiunto di andarsene.
La legge è dalla tua parte...è una passeggiata.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no non è che sia verso sms ... il problema certo!!
> 
> ma neanche i c.... per dirlo a voce , per dirmi in faccia basta ....
> 
> ...


 
sulla situazione in generale quoto abi



Abigail ha detto:


> Concordo con brugola.
> Ha fatto quello che dovevi fare tu!
> Prendila come un dono dal cielo giuma e inizia a vivere!!


so che stai male, fatti forza, ma è così

sulla questione che tu vada via
VAI DALL'AVVOCATO
e fagli male


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> a me non sembra di aver vinto al mio superenalotto .... ma di aver fallito alla grande !!
> 
> e oggi mi sembra il giorno più brutto della mia vita ..
> 
> scusa la domanda ma cosa mi invidi?


No, no...si è fatto un'autogoal clamoroso...
Sei fuori dal tunnel...vedrai come starai meglio...dacci retta..:up:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questa è una benedizione del cielo!!!
> Contatta un avvocato: prendi la palla al balzo!!!!!!!!!!


e porta gli sms all'avvocato

bloccali in modo da non cancellarli per errore


----------



## dave.one (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e che per il momento non vedo nulla davanti a me ...
> buio totale ...
> 
> la fine di tutto ...
> ...


Forse è troppo poco dire che finalmente, e forse tra non molto, comincerai a respirare. Ma come ti hanno detto gli altri, vai subito dall'avvocato, non lasciarti scappare quest'occasione per voltare pagina e non soffrire più. Non guardare il lato negativo della situazione, bensì guardalo come un lato positivo e la possibile via della rinascita per la tua vita e la vita di tua figlia.


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e porta gli sms all'avvocato
> 
> bloccali in modo da non cancellarli per errore


sagace!:up:


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e porta gli sms all'avvocato
> 
> bloccali in modo da non cancellarli per errore


ho ancora quelli che mi ah scritto anni fa... anche quello che mi scriveva che andava in ferie con l'altra ... 

stamattina ho portato dai miei tre anni di tabulati del sul cel ( c'è solo il n di lei praticamente scritto li ) e un cel dove lei l'anno scorso gli aveva mandato due foto con scritto ti amo ..

non sò se potranno servire queste cose


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> a me non sembra di aver vinto al mio superenalotto .... ma *di aver fallito alla grande* !!
> 
> e oggi mi sembra il giorno più brutto della mia vita ..
> 
> scusa la domanda ma cosa mi invidi?


lo so che ti senti così

ma lui ha tagliato la testa al toro


giuma, hai fallito?

hai sposato un uomo
si è trasformato in un mostro
vuoi restare legata ad un mostro per punirti di non aver capito sin dall'inizio come avrebbe potuto diventare?
vuoi immolarti (ed esporre tua figlia a questo esempio che la segnerà per il futuro) a vedere sua madre insultata e umiliata?

questo sarebbe il tuo vero fallimento
tu sei responsabile per quello che diventerà tua figlia non per quello che ha scelto di essere tuo marito


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Prendi appuntamento con  l'avvocato. Nel frattempo  non ti azzardare a muoverti da casa. Hai capito?
> Non ti sognare di andare a dormire dai tuoi...se proprio vuoi compagnia chiedi a qualcuno...tua madre, sorella, amica o chi ti pare, di stare a casa con te. Quando torna al mattino troverà te  e qualcun altro..dammi retta.
> Lui è uno stronzo, ma è pure un idiota...farà o dirà qualcosa che gli si può ritorcere contro, quindi meglio avere testimoni.
> 
> ...


non mi muovo no!

vado al lavoro e basta .

non piangere non ci riesco .. non dirò stupidaggini perchè non ho + voglia di dire niente a uno che mi ha spezzato il  cuore


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Forza Giuma, devi agire subito, è questo il momento.
> 
> *La vita ci mette difronte a giorni che possono essere chiavi di svolta, questo per te è uno.*
> 
> ...


 
:up:


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No, no...si è fatto un'autogoal clamoroso...
> Sei fuori dal tunnel...vedrai come starai meglio...dacci retta..:up:


sono qui proprio per ascoltarvi !


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Settembre 2010)

Mi unisco al coro: VAI DALL'AVVOCATO!!!!!



Ora stai male ma vedrai come starai bene dopo!!!


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo so che ti senti così
> 
> ma lui ha tagliato la testa al toro
> 
> ...


ieri sera mia figlia ha preso dal cestino il biglietto dove aveva scritto mangio via e con un pennarello nero ha scritto : NO NO NON VOGLIO ...

sabato è il suo compleanno  e le ho chiesto cosa vuole per regalo ... mi ha detto : una casa , un fidanzato che mi voglia bene ..

:triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho ancora quelli che mi ah scritto anni fa... anche quello che mi scriveva che andava in ferie con l'altra ...
> 
> *stamattina ho portato dai miei tre anni di tabulati del sul cel ( c'è solo il n di lei praticamente scritto li ) e un cel dove lei l'anno scorso gli aveva mandato due foto con scritto ti amo ..*
> 
> non sò se potranno servire queste cose


 
ma dove li hai portati?
se l'hai portati dall'avvocato te l'avrà ben detto che possono servire solo in caso di giudiziale

forse con uno "fuori" come lui potresti doverci arrivare
ma la consensuale conviene sempre
economicamente e perchè in poco tempo si riguadagna la libertà

giuma, sinceramente, ti rendi conto che a meno che lui non rinsavisca (nel tuo caso ci vuole solo un miracolo - e se si palesasse penserei a un inganno) accanto a lui non c'è altro che inferno per te?


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma dove li hai portati?
> se l'hai portati dall'avvocato te l'avrà ben detto che possono servire solo in caso di giudiziale
> 
> forse con uno "fuori" come lui potresti doverci arrivare
> ...


si lo sò che servono solo in caso di una giudiziale ...

li ho portati dai miei perchè non li nasconda o butti lui ...

_giuma, sinceramente, ti rendi conto che a meno che lui non rinsavisca  (nel tuo caso ci vuole solo un miracolo - e se si palesasse penserei a  un inganno) accanto a lui non c'è altro che inferno per te?

_si ci sto pensando


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ieri sera mia figlia ha preso dal cestino il biglietto dove aveva scritto mangio via e con un pennarello nero ha scritto : NO NO NON VOGLIO ...
> 
> sabato è il suo compleanno e le ho chiesto cosa vuole per regalo ... mi ha detto : una casa , un fidanzato che mi voglia bene ..
> 
> :triste::triste::triste:


Povera piccolina..devi farti forza per lei...coraggio !!!
Chiama qualcuno di cui ti fidi veramente...sfogati e poi cercati un'avvocato. Te lo dice lui, passo passo, ciò che devi fare.
 Ma non perdere tempo. questa situazione fa soffrire te e la tua bimba all'inverosimile!!!
Sono sicura che sei piena di risorse: usale .
Sei giovanissima, hai tutta una vita davanti.


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma dove li hai portati?
> se l'hai portati dall'avvocato te l'avrà ben detto che possono servire solo in caso di giudiziale
> 
> forse con uno "fuori" come lui potresti doverci arrivare
> ...


 
Lascia perdere la giudiziale...tu devi solo liberarti di lui in fretta.


----------



## Angel (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> a me non sembra di aver vinto al mio superenalotto .... ma di aver fallito alla grande !!
> 
> e oggi mi sembra il giorno più brutto della mia vita ..
> 
> *scusa la domanda ma cosa mi invidi*?


Tu non hai idea di quanto ti invidio pure io.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sono qui proprio per ascoltarvi !


allora
come elementi validi in un eventuale giudizio di separazione

lui ti tradisce 
lo fa con modalità tali da ledere la tua dignità

tu cerchi la ricostruzione
lui finge

ti ritradisce 
ha pubblici comportamenti violenti
ti dice che ti tradisce, ti insulta e ti minaccia, e ti dice pure che ti lascia PER ISCRITTO

questo da un lato lede la tua dignità
dall'altro ti dà modo di provare che lui lo ha fatto


dal punto di vista emotivo
se fosse tua figlia a subire tutto questo dal suo futuro marito, tu le diresti "resisti, restagli accanto"?
non credo proprio: le diresti "mettilo alla porta, pretendi rispetto"
perchè tu invece meriteresti di vivere in questo inferno di violenza e sopruso?

qual'è il motivo per cui ritieni che questa schifezza d'essere (scusa, eh') sia degna di te?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

ma comunque ribadisco

prima ti separi meglio è
quindi se si raggiunge un accordo per te ragionevole meglio la consensuale


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2010)

Adesso vado che ho da fare.
Giuma tu sai sempre dove e come trovarmi.
Sentite, partite dall'abc ok?
Fatti forza.
Ok? Non stare da sola stasera, vai dai tuoi, o chiama qualche amico. 
Partiamo dall'abc.
E lascia subito perdere, non avrai mai il perchè lui ha fatto così.
Ma cosa fatta capo ha.


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> allora
> come elementi validi in un eventuale giudizio di separazione
> 
> lui ti tradisce
> ...


ottima domanda


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea di quanto ti invidio pure io.


e che me sembra fantascienza leggere queste parole ..
spero non vi offendiate , non è certo mia intenzione , anzi!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Povera piccolina..devi farti forza per lei...coraggio !!!
> Chiama qualcuno di cui ti fidi veramente...sfogati e poi *cercati un'avvocato.* Te lo dice lui, passo passo, ciò che devi fare.
> Ma non perdere tempo. questa situazione fa soffrire te e la tua bimba all'inverosimile!!!
> Sono sicura che sei piena di risorse: usale .
> Sei giovanissima, hai tutta una vita davanti.


giuma, ma non l'avevi già sentito un avvocato, tempo fa?

se si chiamalo

se no chiama qualcuno che conosci e di cui ti fidi e chiedi se conoscono un matrimonialista
e chiama

chiedi di parlare direttamente con l'avvocato esponigli la situazione prendi l'appuntamento e ne frattempo chiedi se c'è qualcosa che puoi fare subito


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dal punto di vista emotivo
> se fosse tua figlia a subire tutto questo dal suo futuro marito, tu le diresti "resisti, restagli accanto"?
> non credo proprio: le diresti "mettilo alla porta, pretendi rispetto"
> perchè tu invece meriteresti di vivere in questo inferno di violenza e sopruso?
> ...


Venerarti mi sembra poco ora!!! 
 Ero rientrata per scrivere le stesse cose!!!

Giuma leggi bene queste domande e risponditi!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso vado che ho da fare.
> Giuma tu sai sempre dove e come trovarmi.
> Sentite, partite dall'abc ok?
> Fatti forza.
> ...


no non andare 
(quello è capace di dire che hai abbandonato il tetto coniugale)
se puoi, chiama qualcuno che stia con te


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no non andare
> (quello è capace di dire che hai abbandonato il tetto coniugale)
> se puoi, chiama qualcuno che stia con te


 
però di non stare sola è un ottimo consiglio


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giuma, ma non l'avevi già sentito un avvocato, tempo fa?
> 
> se si chiamalo
> 
> ...


si l'avevo chiamato ...


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no non andare
> (quello è capace di dire che hai abbandonato il tetto coniugale)
> se puoi, chiama qualcuno che stia con te


è vero in questo momento uscire di casa potrebbe voler dire darsi la zappa sui piedi ..
abbandono del tetto coniugale ..e sottrazzione di minore ..


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> però di non stare sola è un ottimo consiglio


questo è il consiglio giusto



Iris ha detto:


> Prendi appuntamento con l'avvocato. Nel frattempo *non ti azzardare a muoverti da casa. Hai capito?*
> *Non ti sognare di andare a dormire dai tuoi...se proprio vuoi compagnia chiedi a qualcuno...tua madre, sorella, amica o chi ti pare, di stare a casa con te. *Quando torna al mattino troverà te e qualcun altro..dammi retta.
> Lui è uno stronzo, ma è pure un idiota...farà o dirà qualcosa che gli si può ritorcere contro, quindi meglio avere testimoni.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e che me sembra fantascienza leggere queste parole ..
> spero non vi offendiate , non è certo mia intenzione , anzi!


Giuma, per ricostruire bisogna volerlo in 2....nel tuo caso quella incazzata avresti dovuto essere tu...e invece era lui a cui hai rovinato il giochillo, dove lo vedevi un solo sprazzo di ricostruzione, di voglia di farsi perdonare, di voglia di stare con te, di credere ancora nella vostra unione? dopo la scoperta invece che un periodo di dolore come in tutti tradimenti è cominciato un periodo terrore...e ti sembra fantascienza


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si l'avevo chiamato ...


richiamalo SUBITO

vedi di parlare con lui
digli cos'è successo
prendi l'appuntamento
e chiedigli se puoi far qualcosa subito


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> allora
> come elementi validi in un eventuale giudizio di separazione
> 
> lui ti tradisce
> ...


hai ragione in tutto ..

morirei di dolore se mia figlia subisse tutto questo ..
no io non merito questo inferno!! 

all'ultima domanda ci ho pensato tanto ma non sò darti un risposta ...


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> però di non stare sola è un ottimo consiglio


Non deve lasciare casa. lui è un verme potrebbe dire che ha abbandonato il tetto coniugale..per carità, non se ne frega una cippa lippa, la casa va comunque alla madre e alla figlia, però sono grane..

Io non rimarrei da sola con lui. Non mi fido.
Chiama qualcuno.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è vero in questo momento uscire di casa potrebbe voler dire darsi la zappa sui piedi ..
> abbandono del tetto coniugale ..e sottrazzione di minore ..


sarebbe agevole provare che è stato un comportamento necessitato
ma meglio evitarsi rogne e ulteriori pensieri

solo
che non sia una scusa per giustificare l'immobilismo


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarebbe agevole provare che è stato un comportamento necessitato
> ma meglio evitarsi rogne e ulteriori pensieri
> 
> solo
> che non sia una scusa per giustificare l'immobilismo


infatti.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> hai ragione in tutto ..
> 
> morirei di dolore se mia figlia subisse tutto questo ..
> no io non merito questo inferno!!
> ...


riprenditi la tua dignità di donna e il tuo ruolo di educatrice di tua figlia

ha tentato tutto il possibile per ricostruire
in cambio hai ricevuto secchiate di merda

solo tu le puoi fermare


----------



## Sid (9 Settembre 2010)

Io non voglio raffreddare tutto questo entusiasmo, ma vedo due problemi.

Il primo è che lui le possa aver mandato il messaggio solo per farla stare male, ben sapendo che lei non ha la forza di lasciarlo. Quindi, di fatto, è assolutamente in grado di ritrattare e dire "ho cambiato idea", oppure "sto vedendo come fare" (ma in realtà non fa nulla). Prenderei sul serio il fatto che la voglia lasciare solo se un avvocato contatterà Giuma per conto di suo marito per verificare se ci sono i presupposti per la consensuale.

Il secondo problema è quello che l'avvocato di Giuma ha già individuato e di cui le ha già parlato, come lei stessa ha scritto: non è pronta. Non ha mai detto di volersene andare e sotto sotto lei ora è disperata perchè è lui a lasciarla, perchè in fin dei conti sperava che con un miracolo lui tornasse quello che lei voleva. Il non essere pronta è una cosa seria, perchè la separazione comporta una forza interiore che lei al momento proprio non ha. E non c'è solo il distacco "fisico". C'è il fatto che lui non intende lasciarle la casa, non mi stupirei che rifiutasse di corrisponderle il mantenimento e a tutto questo aggiungiamo che è un violento e che comunque non sempre è cosciente di quello che fa. Quindi le cose cui dovrebbe assistere e che dovrebbe sopportare da ora in poi sono molte, sia che la voglia lasciare lui, sia che si decida lei.

Insomma Giuma... sono ben lontana dall'intenzione di fomentare le tue illusioni circa una riconciliazione con lui, ma al momento, a meno che quando vi vedete lui ti dica chiaramente di come pensa di separarsi.... sei soltanto salita su una pessima giostra...


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Giuma, per ricostruire bisogna volerlo in 2....nel tuo caso quella incazzata avresti dovuto essere tu...e invece era lui a cui hai rovinato il giochillo, dove lo vedevi un solo sprazzo di ricostruzione, di voglia di farsi perdonare, di voglia di stare con te, di credere ancora nella vostra unione? dopo la scoperta invece che un periodo di dolore come in tutti tradimenti è cominciato un periodo terrore...e ti sembra fantascienza


quando parlavo di fantascienza mi riferivo al fatto dell'invidia ... (forse non mi sono spiegata bene) 

certo è fondamentale volerlo in due! 
infatti ho visto dove mi hs portato volendolo solo io, ero convinta che io volevo ricostruire lui era daccordo ma sbagliavo sempre qualcosa , o ch c'era qualcosa in me che non andava .. 
poi mi sentivo dire da lui se le cose tra me e te non vanno e solo colpa tua .. pensavo allora lui vorrebbe ricostruire questo rapporto , ma dove sbaglio ?

_dove lo vedevi un solo sprazzo di ricostruzione, di voglia di farsi  perdonare, di voglia di stare con te, di credere ancora nella vostra  unione?_
quando non usciva più con l'amante , stava con me , era tranquillo , giocava con nostra figlia, parlava addirittura di averne un'altro , parla di un futuro insieme ...


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarebbe agevole provare che è stato un comportamento necessitato
> ma meglio evitarsi rogne e ulteriori pensieri
> 
> esatto
> ...


no questo no


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> riprenditi la tua dignità di donna e il tuo ruolo di educatrice di tua figlia
> 
> ha tentato tutto il possibile per ricostruire
> in cambio hai ricevuto secchiate di merda
> ...


le ho provate tutte !! fino allo sfinimento !

si esatto ho ricevuto solo secchiate di merda ( scusate il termine) che mi sento soffocare


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso vado che ho da fare.
> Giuma tu sai sempre dove e come trovarmi.
> Sentite, partite dall'abc ok?
> Fatti forza.
> ...


hai senz'altro ragione 
ma avendo una figlia
 A non farle mancare l'essenziale.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Io non voglio raffreddare tutto questo entusiasmo, ma vedo due problemi.
> 
> Il primo è che lui le possa aver mandato il messaggio solo per farla stare male, ben sapendo che lei non ha la forza di lasciarlo. Quindi, di fatto, è assolutamente in grado di ritrattare e dire "ho cambiato idea", oppure "sto vedendo come fare" (ma in realtà non fa nulla). Prenderei sul serio il fatto che la voglia lasciare solo se un avvocato contatterà Giuma per conto di suo marito per verificare se ci sono i presupposti per la consensuale.
> 
> ...


il primo punto è evidente
io non penso affatto che lui la voglia lasciare davvero
dove la trova un'altra con cui può fare il suo porco comodo e per di più divertirsi a torturarla?

non so se si arriva mai "pronti" dall'avvocato
credo quasi mai
la speranza che non si renda necessario andare fino in fondo c'è sempre
persino in casi come quello di giuma in cui sarebbe meglio sperare il contrario


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> le ho provate tutte !! fino allo sfinimento !
> 
> si esatto ho ricevuto solo secchiate di merda ( scusate il termine) che mi sento soffocare


per ricominciare a respirare devi alzare la testa


lo so che stai male

una carezza per te


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma, cara,
quoto tutti quelli che ti hanno scritto.

Puoi cogliere al volo l'occasione di liberarti da una situazione che non avevi le forze di prendere di petto.
Puoi usare quello che ti ha fatto per proteggere te e tua figlia da lui.

Quello che ti ha detto non è peggio di quello che ti ha fatto negli ultimi tempi.

Penso anche io che tuo marito sia convinto di potersi rimangiare tutto come se tu fossi un pupazzo senza dignità e volontà, ma_ approfitta_ di questa occasione e fai i passi necessari dall'avvocato.
Chiama qualcuno per stare con te quando lui non c'è...

Un abbraccio forte


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Io non voglio raffreddare tutto questo entusiasmo, ma vedo due problemi.
> 
> Il primo è che lui le possa aver mandato il messaggio solo per farla stare male, ben sapendo che lei non ha la forza di lasciarlo. Quindi, di fatto, è assolutamente in grado di ritrattare e dire "ho cambiato idea", oppure "sto vedendo come fare" (ma in realtà non fa nulla). Prenderei sul serio il fatto che la voglia lasciare solo se un avvocato contatterà Giuma per conto di suo marito per verificare se ci sono i presupposti per la consensuale.
> 
> ...


non credo che mi dirà come vuole separarsi quando mi vedrà stasera .. tanto che all'inizio ieri sera mi aveva scritto xhe non ha niente da dirmi .. ho dovunto insistere perchè mi dica cosa vuole fare e solo dopo ha scritto ti lascio.

credo che stasera non aprirà bocca ..


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per ricominciare a respirare devi alzare la testa
> 
> 
> lo so che stai male
> ...


graziee

che tenerezza ...

 nella vita ci sono cose talmente belle da vedere o sentire con il cuore .. ma se si è ciechi e sordi ... nel cuore e nell'anima ..


----------



## minnie (9 Settembre 2010)

Non restare sola stasera, chiama qualcuno che sia a conoscenza della situazione (tutta) e che sia anche fisicamente in grado di difenderti. Penso che lui riproverà a torturarti come ha fatto fino ad ora, indebolendoti per continuare questa farsa di relazione che ha il solo vantaggio di farlo sentire potente. Temo, però, visto il suo vizietto che possa arrivare alla violenza con estrema facilità. Chiama subito il tuo avvocato, fatti consigliare i passi giusti per non passare dalla ragione al torto. Ma non riprenderlo. NON SARA' MAI COME TU VORRESTI CHE SIA, MAI!!!!!! ANCHE SE CI RESTERAI INSIEME TUTTA LA VITA. E più lui si accorge del potere che ha su di te, del tuo "amore" della tua paura, più si farà forte e ti farà del male, psicologicamente e fisicamente. Ti distruggerà. Ti ha messo in mano le chiavi del tuo futuro, la tua possibilità di rinascere. Non buttare via questa possibilità Giuma. Questo sarebbe un fallimento, non la fine di questo incubo che tu ti ostini a chiamare matrimonio. Tutelati e liberati. Non condannare te e tua figlia ad un incubo.


----------



## Sid (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non credo che mi dirà come vuole separarsi quando mi vedrà stasera .. tanto che all'inizio ieri sera mi aveva scritto xhe non ha niente da dirmi .. ho dovunto insistere perchè mi dica cosa vuole fare e solo dopo ha scritto ti lascio.
> 
> credo che stasera non aprirà bocca ..


bisogna che tu cominci a immaginare la tua vita senza di lui.

Un conto è affrontare le ire di un uomo violento sapendo che vuoi la tua libertà e serenità.
Altro conto è doverlo comunque sopportare, con l'illusione che prima o poi cambierà.
Tu da quest'ultima non sei ancora uscita.
Purtroppo per te è come se lui non ti avesse tirata ancora abbastanza in basso.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non credo che mi dirà come vuole separarsi quando mi vedrà stasera .. tanto che all'inizio ieri sera mi aveva scritto xhe non ha niente da dirmi .. ho dovunto insistere perchè mi dica cosa vuole fare e solo dopo ha scritto ti lascio.
> 
> credo che stasera non aprirà bocca ..


già il fatto che torni dopo quello che ti ha scritto dovrebbe esser considerata violenza


----------



## oceansize (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non credo che mi dirà come vuole separarsi quando mi vedrà stasera .. tanto che all'inizio ieri sera mi aveva scritto xhe non ha niente da dirmi .. ho dovunto insistere perchè mi dica cosa vuole fare e solo dopo ha scritto ti lascio.
> 
> credo che stasera non aprirà bocca ..


la mia paura è che ti farai intortare di nuovo giuma...appena capisce che hai la minima intenzione di andare dall'avvocato...

intanto tutelati e proteggi tua figlia e caccialo, poi per le analisi a mente fredda c'è tempo. ma davvero vuoi continuare a far vedere a tua figlia tutto questo? 

vuoi che in futuro ti odi? 

dai giuma forza, fai la cosa giusta per lei...e per te. vedo quanto è difficile per te, ma è L'UNICA COSA GIUSTA DA FARE. te lo stiamo dicendo in 100, qualcosa vorrà dire...
un grande abbraccio e...vai!


----------



## oceansize (9 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Non restare sola stasera, chiama qualcuno che sia a conoscenza della situazione (tutta) e che sia anche fisicamente in grado di difenderti. Penso che lui riproverà a torturarti come ha fatto fino ad ora, indebolendoti per continuare questa farsa di relazione che ha il solo vantaggio di farlo sentire potente. Temo, però, visto il suo vizietto che possa arrivare alla violenza con estrema facilità. Chiama subito il tuo avvocato, fatti consigliare i passi giusti per non passare dalla ragione al torto. Ma non riprenderlo. NON SARA' MAI COME TU VORRESTI CHE SIA, MAI!!!!!! ANCHE SE CI RESTERAI INSIEME TUTTA LA VITA. E più lui si accorge del potere che ha su di te, del tuo "amore" della tua paura, più si farà forte e ti farà del male, psicologicamente e fisicamente. Ti distruggerà. Ti ha messo in mano le chiavi del tuo futuro, la tua possibilità di rinascere. Non buttare via questa possibilità Giuma. Questo sarebbe un fallimento, non la fine di questo incubo che tu ti ostini a chiamare matrimonio. Tutelati e liberati. Non condannare te e tua figlia ad un incubo.


 ti quoto, hai detto tutto :up:

e aggiungo : giuma qui tutti facciamo il tifo per te!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> la mia paura è che ti farai intortare di nuovo giuma...appena capisce che hai la minima intenzione di andare dall'avvocato...
> 
> intanto tutelati e proteggi tua figlia e caccialo, poi per le analisi a mente fredda c'è tempo. ma davvero vuoi continuare a far vedere a tua figlia tutto questo?
> 
> ...


certo ci sarà un motivo!

sono al lavoro ... ma sto leggendo tutto quello che mi scrivete ...

sto elaboranto tutto .. mi sembra di avere la testa che scoppia ..


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ................
> ucciditi!non ho niente da dirti !
> 
> ....................... .


 
ho estrapolato questa risposta

imperativo del verbo
seguito da spiegazione


questo ti considera una proprietà
se decide ordina
nel caso di specie ti ordina di ucciderti
perchè?
perchè lui non ha intenzione di parlarti

te lo dico avendo ben presente il messaggio che gli avevi mandato tu

questo tipo di interazione non si ha con nessuno nemmeno a livelli più blandi
diresti mai a chi ti aiuta in casa "pulisci! io ho sporcato"?
se ti uscisse per imperdonabile errore, moriresti di vergogna


spero per te che si diverta molto dove sta e stasera non torni
ti regalerebbe un altro momento con te stessa


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> ti quoto, hai detto tutto :up:
> 
> e aggiungo : giuma qui tutti facciamo il tifo per te!!!!!!!!!!!


grazie a tutti !
mi siete davvero d'aiuto ... 

neanche mi conoscete se non per quello che scrivo ..
e mi date di più di quell'uomo ...  non sono neanche in grado di scrivere questo pensiero .:triste:


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie a tutti !
> mi siete davvero d'aiuto ...
> 
> neanche mi conosce se non per quello che scrivo ..
> e mi date di più di quell'uomo ... non sono neanche in grado di scrivere questo pensiero .:triste:


siamo davvero tutti con te !! :up::up::up:


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> *la mia paura è che ti farai intortare di nuovo giuma...appena capisce che hai la minima intenzione di andare dall'avvocato...
> *
> intanto tutelati e proteggi tua figlia e caccialo, poi per le analisi a mente fredda c'è tempo. ma davvero vuoi continuare a far vedere a tua figlia tutto questo?
> 
> ...


anche la mia
Giuma ,uhè, non fare cagate eh???


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ..
> 
> 
> spero per te che si diverta molto dove sta e stasera non torni
> ti regalerebbe un altro momento con te stessa


oggi è andato al lavoro a pranzo non è tornato solo perchè era lontano da casa , ma stasera credo che torni prima di me .. 
quando tornerò a casa alle 19.00 lui ci sarà aspetterà che prepari la cena  ( mia figlia deve mangiare ..) si metterà a tavola e non parlerà come le altre sere 
forse avrà la faccia tosta di dirmi io sono uscito iera sera , stasera esci tu .


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> oggi è andato al lavoro a pranzo non è tornato solo perchè era lontano da casa , ma stasera credo che torni prima di me ..
> quando tornerò a casa alle 19.00 lui ci sarà aspetterà che prepari la cena ( mia figlia deve mangiare ..) si metterà a tavola e non parlerà come le altre sere
> forse avrà la faccia tosta di dirmi io sono uscito iera sera , stasera esci tu .


lui non può importi nè di stare nè di andare

siete sposati
quella è la casa coniugale 
e dunque ci stai a pieno titolo

qualunque azione che lui intraprendesse al riguardo contro la tua volontà avrebbe valenza penale e tu potresti denunciarlo

te lo dico, non perchè tu glielo debba rispondere ma perchè tu lo sappia


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> oggi è andato al lavoro a pranzo non è tornato solo perchè era lontano da casa , ma stasera credo che torni prima di me ..
> quando tornerò a casa alle 19.00 lui ci sarà aspetterà che prepari la cena ( mia figlia deve mangiare ..) si metterà a tavola e non parlerà come le altre sere
> forse avrà la faccia tosta di dirmi io sono uscito iera sera , stasera esci tu .


ma stanotte è tornato?


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma stanotte è tornato?


si alle 2:00


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche la mia
> Giuma ,uhè, non fare cagate eh???


no non ne farò


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no non ne farò


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si alle 2:00


e ...?


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e ...?


quando esce senza di me torna spesso a quell'ora durante la settimana e alla domenica.. a volte 00.30 o anche alle 3.00 
il venerdi torna 4.30 5.30 6.30 7.00 dipende ...
il sabato idem


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> quando esce senza di me torna spesso a quell'ora durante la settimana e alla domenica.. a volte 00.30 o anche alle 3.00
> il venerdi torna 4.30 5.30 6.30 7.00 dipende ...
> il sabato idem


io 90-60-90

nei momenti bui 60-90-60


(orrida battuta di alleggerimento: compatiscimi)



intendevo: è successo qualcos'altro?


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io 90-60-90
> 
> nei momenti bui 60-90-60
> 
> ...


mi hai fatto sorridere ..

in che senso se è successo qualcos'altro? quando è tornato ?
no , si e svestito in camera con la luce accesa ( tanto erano solo le 2 del mattino chi se ne frega che io stessi dormendo ... ha guardato in camera della bimba se c'era ( per capire se ero uscita ..)
poi è andato a dormire in divano come le altre sere


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io 90-60-90
> 
> nei momenti bui 60-90-60
> 
> ...


non l'ho capita:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non l'ho capita:unhappy::unhappy:


proseguo in corsa dall'altro 3d :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mi hai fatto sorridere ..
> 
> in che senso se è successo qualcos'altro? quando è tornato ?
> no , si e svestito in camera con la luce accesa ( tanto erano solo le 2 del mattino chi se ne frega che io stessi dormendo ... ha guardato in camera della bimba se c'era ( per capire se ero uscita ..)
> poi è andato a dormire in divano come le altre sere


ok stasera adotta la sua strategia

non gli rivolgere la parola

prepara la cena
fai quello che credi e non chiedergli un chez
se ti parla lui rispondi il meno possibile
non parlare di voi

prima di fare qualunque cosa decidi quel che vuoi fare


----------



## Micia (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :triste::triste::triste::triste:
> 
> faccio perfino fatica a scrivervi .... da quanto male sto e da quanto sto piangendo ........
> 
> ...


Giuma, ho i brividi...mi riprendo e ti rispondo cara.


----------



## Micia (9 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo l'avvocato festeggeremo.
> Ora non capisci perché, ma noi sì.


 

 questa risposta è cosi affettuosa e sentita che ti stritolerei.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma, non ti nascondo che leggendo ho esultato per te.
poi ho letto tutto e ho capito che tu in fondo... speri.

Mi domando perchè non hai telefonato ancora all'avvocato.
sono le 17, chiamalo!
E chiedigli cosa devi fare. Lui ti chiederà: signora, cosa vuol fare? vuole separarsi, allora?
Tu che risponderai?
Vuoi separarti?
O vuoi stare con quest'uomo? quello di ieri sera e di questi ultimi tre anni? Tre anni non sono tre giorni neri. Sono tre anni. LA sua personalità è questa qui. 
Cosa vuole Giuma? Vuole stare con lui? 

Poi segui passo passo i suggerimenti dell'avvocato.
Non farlo per te, ma per tua figlia. Lei ha diritto a queste cose. E sei tu che devi fargliele avere difendendola con unghie e denti.


----------



## Micia (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e porta gli sms all'avvocato
> 
> bloccali in modo da non cancellarli per errore


:up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Giuma, non ti nascondo che leggendo ho esultato per te.
> poi ho letto tutto e ho capito che tu in fondo... speri.
> 
> Mi domando perchè non hai telefonato ancora all'avvocato.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Micia (9 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea di quanto ti invidio pure io.


Angel...


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ok stasera adotta la sua strategia
> 
> non gli rivolgere la parola
> 
> ...


no nongli parlo che vuoi che gli dica non ho più parole

magari mi dirà c'è questo conto e questa fattura da fare 

la cena la preparo perchè mia figlia non ha colpe e deve mangiare bene


----------



## Micia (9 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non deve lasciare casa. lui è un verme potrebbe dire che ha abbandonato il tetto coniugale..per carità, non se ne frega una cippa lippa, la casa va comunque alla madre e alla figlia, però sono grane..
> 
> *Io non rimarrei da sola con lui. Non mi fido.*
> *Chiama qualcuno.*


 
Iris. non potevi consigliarle meglio.

in casa, inchiodata, con qualcuno vicino a lei .


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no nongli parlo che vuoi che gli dica non ho più parole
> 
> magari mi dirà c'è questo conto e questa fattura da fare
> 
> la cena la preparo perchè mia figlia non ha colpe e deve mangiare bene



Cara non ci hai ancora detto se hai chiamato l'avvocato.
Se c'è qualcuno che fisicamente ti possa fare compagnia quando lui non c'è.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no nongli parlo che vuoi che gli dica non ho più parole
> 
> magari mi dirà c'è questo conto e questa fattura da fare
> 
> la cena la preparo perchè mia figlia non ha colpe e deve mangiare bene


 
intanto

HAI CHIAMATO QUEL CAZZO D'AVVOCATO?

p)


----------



## Micia (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no nongli parlo che vuoi che gli dica non ho più parole
> 
> magari mi dirà c'è questo conto e questa fattura da fare
> 
> la cena la preparo perchè mia figlia non ha colpe e deve mangiare bene


 
Invitare qualcuno con  te stasera a cena?


----------



## Micia (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma, telefona ad un avvocato. credimi..ora ti tremano le gambe ma poi ti sentirai meglio cara.

Quando qualcuno ti spiega cosa fare e cosa no, e ti chiarisce le idee ti senti molto piu' sicura. davvero.


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Invitare qualcuno con  te stasera a cena?


non verrebbe nessuno!
lo conosco bene tutti .. casomai mi direbbero vieni tu con la bimba qui a cena

qualcuno che può stare con me .. sua mamma abita vicino ... può venire lei ..


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non verrebbe nessuno!
> lo conosco bene tutti .. casomai mi direbbero vieni tu con la bimba qui a cena
> 
> qualcuno che può stare con me .. sua mamma abita vicino ... può venire lei ..



Ottimo. Sua mamma va benissimo.
Ma....




l'AVVOCATO?????????????


Senti, se non hai intenzione di chiamarlo, almeno dillo, che qui stiamo tutti preoccupati!
Se stai ancora aspettando che lui faccia/dica qualcosa, diccelo! Ne parliamo! Non ti rimproveriamo -troppo- se non chiami l'avvocato, ma parlaci (se vuoi. In ogni caso ti sosteniamo lo stesso)


----------



## Micia (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non verrebbe nessuno!
> lo conosco bene tutti .. casomai mi direbbero vieni tu con la bimba qui a cena
> 
> qualcuno che può stare con me .. sua mamma abita vicino ... può venire lei ..


una sorella, una amica--proprio perchè lo conoscono e ti vogliono bene vengono.

sua madre non so...in che rapporti stai con lei


----------



## Micia (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ottimo. Sua mamma va benissimo.
> Ma....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniele (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma, lui ha fatto un autogol di fatto!!!! Tu avrai tutto e fidati lo avrai e a lui tocchera sgobbare come un pazzo per poter vivere, godi della sua stupidità, tu non avresti avuto il coraggio di trovarti in questa situazione, ma ti prego, vai dall'avvocato quanto prima, cioè ieri era già troppo tardi, non aspettare di farti fottere da lui.


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ottimo. Sua mamma va benissimo.
> Ma....
> 
> 
> ...


l'avvocato ..
pensavo di andare dai miei a parlare di tutta questa situazione e dirgli a mio papà se veniva con me .


----------



## Anna A (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non verrebbe nessuno!
> lo conosco bene tutti .. casomai mi direbbero vieni tu con la bimba qui a cena
> 
> qualcuno che può stare con me .. sua mamma abita vicino ... può venire lei ..


mah.. io mica ho capito bene cosa ha in testa di fare tuo marito, ma mi sa nemmeno tu.
morale, nessuno farà niente.
lui è fuori di testa perché non sa lasciare la tipa ma di rimando si sente una carogna con se stesso (non con te, almeno per ora..) perché non sa gestire la cosa e tu paghi le conseguenze in tutti i sensi.
non ti dico vai dall'avvocato perché tanto non ci andrai... ma spero tanto che qualcuno che ti vuole bene veramente non ti lasci sola in questo momento.
ti capisco e ti sono vicina.


----------



## Daniele (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> l'avvocato ..
> pensavo di andare dai miei a parlare di tutta questa situazione e dirgli a mio papà se veniva con me .


Ottimo, ma usa la fretta che è necessaria in questi momenti!!!
Pensa, avrai una vita tua adesso, potrai non vivere nel terrore e non è cosa da poco!!!


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> una sorella, una amica--proprio perchè lo conoscono e ti vogliono bene vengono.
> 
> sua madre non so...in che rapporti stai con lei


una sorella non ce l'ho , un'amica per me e mia figlia verrebbe ma sapendo com'è lui neanche a pagamento verrebbe ..

sua madre vado daccordo come se fosse mia madre


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> l'avvocato ..
> pensavo di andare dai miei a parlare di tutta questa situazione e dirgli a mio papà se veniva con me .


 
quando?


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> una sorella non ce l'ho , un'amica per me e mia figlia verrebbe ma sapendo com'è lui neanche a pagamento verrebbe ..
> 
> sua madre vado daccordo come se fosse mia madre



..e non hai ancora parlato nè con i tuoi nè con l'amata suocera?
Nessuno è a conoscenza della sua condotta?


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah.. io mica ho capito bene cosa ha in testa di fare tuo marito, ma mi sa nemmeno tu.
> morale, nessuno farà niente.
> lui è fuori di testa perché non sa lasciare la tipa ma di rimando si sente una carogna con se stesso (non con te, almeno per ora..) perché non sa gestire la cosa e tu paghi le conseguenze in tutti i sensi.
> non ti dico vai dall'avvocato perché tanto non ci andrai... ma spero tanto che qualcuno che ti vuole bene veramente non ti lasci sola in questo momento.
> ti capisco e ti sono vicina.


io no di certo io non capisco cosa ha in testa ..

questa cosa si mi è chiara ... io pago tutte le conseguenze

grazie per essermi vicina!


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ..e non hai ancora parlato nè con i tuoi nè con l'amata suocera?
> Nessuno è a conoscenza della sua condotta?


si mia suocera e i miei sanno tutto .. 
i miei non sanno quello è successo ieri sera perchè oggi erano al lavoro ..
 dopo li sento


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si mia suocera e i miei sanno tutto ..
> i miei non sanno quello è successo ieri sera perchè oggi erano al lavoro ..
> dopo li sento




..e tua suocera che dice?


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ..e tua suocera che dice?


quello che mi ha detto è sconvolgente ...
premetto lei è vedova da 9 anni suo marito e morto giovane dopo una brutta malattia
mi ha detto continua  vivere qui ,lui ti da una mano con le bollette tu fatti la tua vita come fa lui , fregatene se esce se torna tardi . Non dargli la soddisfazzione di farti vedere piangere , non fargli vedere che stai male per lui .
Se va via con quella è solo per ripicca .. per farti un dispetto , più gli dici che non la veda più ci va via insieme , e sono convinta che è lei che tutto il giorno gli rompe le scatole e poi lui siccome è un cretino ci esce , di certo di lei non gliele frega niente , altrimenti avrebbe lasciato te e starebbe con lei già da un pezzo.
ti ha scritto ti lascio , ma non lo pensa veramente .
se vuoi prova a rifarti una vita ma tanto gli uomini sono tutti uguali
ha detto fai come mè , anch'io sono da sola e ho dovuto adattarmi , la vita non si sa mai cosa ti preserva .. non và come vuoi tu 
se non impari a fregartene a non piangere non ce la fai ad andar avanti.

poi mi ha detto una frase .. che ci ho pensato tutta la  notte ..
sabato mio marito stava facendo dei lavori fuori e entrato in casa e stavo iniziando a preparare il pranzo ma non ha aspettato..
alla sera è andato da sua mamma e le ha detto che non gli parlo che non preparo il pranzo .. che non ce la fa più .. non mi ha detto tutto il rsto del discorso ..
ma mi ha detto che lui ha detto sta frase : " ho voglia di morire"


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si mia suocera e i miei sanno tutto ..
> i miei non sanno quello è successo ieri sera perchè oggi erano al lavoro ..
> dopo li sento


anche se tua suocera ora sembra dalla tua parte non è detto che non cambi idea se decidi per la separazione

è successo da poco a una mia amica

se dar ragione a te gli aliena il figlio, spesso non se la sentono


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> quello che mi ha detto è sconvolgente ...
> premetto lei è vedova da 9 anni suo marito e morto giovane dopo una brutta malattia
> mi ha detto continua  vivere qui ,lui ti da una mano con le bollette tu fatti la tua vita come fa lui , fregatene se esce se torna tardi . Non dargli la soddisfazzione di farti vedere piangere , non fargli vedere che stai male per lui .
> Se va via con quella è solo per ripicca .. per farti un dispetto , più gli dici che non la veda più ci va via insieme , e sono convinta che è lei che tutto il giorno gli rompe le scatole e poi lui siccome è un cretino ci esce , di certo di lei non gliele frega niente , altrimenti avrebbe lasciato te e starebbe con lei già da un pezzo.
> ...



Che si possa vivere tranquillamente ognuno facendosi la prorpia vita sono d'accordo. Ci sono tanti equilibri, il Conte ne è un esempio. Ne conosco altri...
Ma qua non si parla solo di tradimento.

'Sto qua ti minaccia, è pericoloso, è drogato. Questo forse sua madre non lo vede o non lo vuole vedere


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> quello che mi ha detto è sconvolgente ...
> premetto lei è vedova da 9 anni suo marito e morto giovane dopo una brutta malattia
> mi ha detto continua  vivere qui ,lui ti da una mano con le bollette tu fatti la tua vita come fa lui , fregatene se esce se torna tardi . Non dargli la soddisfazzione di farti vedere piangere , non fargli vedere che stai male per lui .
> Se va via con quella è solo per ripicca .. per farti un dispetto , più gli dici che non la veda più ci va via insieme , e sono convinta che è lei che tutto il giorno gli rompe le scatole e poi lui siccome è un cretino ci esce , di certo di lei non gliele frega niente , altrimenti avrebbe lasciato te e starebbe con lei già da un pezzo.
> ...



Capito!

...mi viene da dire, povera donna, conosce il figlio e cerca di provare la mediazione massima...

Tutto torna in mano a te...non l'ho visto un discorso da arpia...

e tuo padre?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> quello che mi ha detto è sconvolgente ...
> premetto lei è vedova da 9 anni suo marito e morto giovane dopo una brutta malattia
> mi ha detto continua vivere qui ,lui ti da una mano con le bollette tu fatti la tua vita come fa lui , fregatene se esce se torna tardi . Non dargli la soddisfazzione di farti vedere piangere , non fargli vedere che stai male per lui .
> Se va via con quella è solo per ripicca .. per farti un dispetto , più gli dici che non la veda più ci va via insieme , e sono convinta che è lei che tutto il giorno gli rompe le scatole e poi lui siccome è un cretino ci esce , di certo di lei non gliele frega niente , altrimenti avrebbe lasciato te e starebbe con lei già da un pezzo.
> ...


tu prova a rifarti una vita sola con tua figlia

poi quando arriverà un uomo lo valuterai


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Che si possa vivere tranquillamente ognuno facendosi la prorpia vita sono d'accordo. Ci sono tanti equilibri, il Conte ne è un esempio. Ne conosco altri...
> Ma qua non si parla solo di tradimento.
> 
> 'Sto qua ti minaccia, è pericoloso, è drogato. Questo forse sua madre non lo vede o non lo vuole vedere


si forse vede e non vuole vedere ..
io gli avevo chiesto di parlare con lui , ma mi ha risposto che lui non ascolta le sue parole , che se lei tenta un dialogo lui si innervosisce e non parla , e l'ultima volta lei senza che dicesse una parola solo perchè era entrata in casa dopo che avevamo litigato lui gli ha lanciato dietro un vaso .
Lei ha detto a me io non ci vado a parlare con quello tanto non concludo niente , e poi col c... che vado a farmi ammazzare per quello . Che vada a quel paese


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> quello che mi ha detto è sconvolgente ...
> premetto lei è vedova da 9 anni suo marito e morto giovane dopo una brutta malattia
> mi ha detto continua  vivere qui ,lui ti da una mano con le bollette tu fatti la tua vita come fa lui , fregatene se esce se torna tardi . Non dargli la soddisfazzione di farti vedere piangere , non fargli vedere che stai male per lui .
> Se va via con quella è solo per ripicca .. per farti un dispetto , più gli dici che non la veda più ci va via insieme , e sono convinta che è lei che tutto il giorno gli rompe le scatole e poi lui siccome è un cretino ci esce , di certo di lei non gliele frega niente , altrimenti avrebbe lasciato te e starebbe con lei già da un pezzo.
> ...



..mi sà che quello che sta peggio con la testa è lui!!??


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Capito!
> 
> ...mi viene da dire, povera donna, conosce il figlio e cerca di provare la mediazione massima...
> 
> ...


mio padre ha detto inizia una vita normale!

la vita che fanno tutti quelli che hanno una famiglia .

quanto puoi continuare a vivere cosi!

quando ti ha messo le mani addosso la prima volta dovevi darmi retta e divorziare che vada in ..... (ometto la parolaccia)

a quest'ora ti saresti rifatta una vita!!!

hai trentanni!! mica ottanta! 

se la cerchi una storia come la tua neanche nei film la trovi!

questo non è un uomo!


----------



## Daniele (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma, tuo marito è un malato mentale e c'è poco da dire!!! E non perchè ti ha tradito, ma perchè mente tradendosi in 5 secondi o con persone che possono smentire in poco.


----------



## Micia (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> *mio padre* ha detto inizia una vita normale!
> 
> la vita che fanno tutti quelli che hanno una famiglia .
> 
> ...


 
questo invece è Un Padre.


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mio padre ha detto inizia una vita normale!
> 
> la vita che fanno tutti quelli che hanno una famiglia .
> 
> ...



...e anche da questa parte tutto normale...e tutto torna in mano a te ancora!

Devi scoprire veramente cosa vuoi dentro di te.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mio padre ha detto inizia una vita normale!
> 
> la vita che fanno tutti quelli che hanno una famiglia .
> 
> ...


 l'idea che un padre debba soffrire così vedendo tanto soffire la figlia è terribile.
Giuma, sul serio.
Devi farlo.
sua madre, povera donna, mica può divorziare dal figlio!!! 
ti vuol bene, ma tu chi sceglieresti fra la tua bambina e un suo futuro compagno tradito e maltrattato da lei? E' sempre tua figlia, no?
E per tuo padre è lo stesso.
Io penso che tu non devi aspettare. Devi iniziare il tuo percorso. Chiedi a tuo padre di costringerti ad andare dall'avvocato. Appoggiati a lui. Ma tiratene fuori. Così ti distruggi e distruggi la tua piccola. 
Che lui sia depresso è probabile, anche se è più probabile che siano le droghe ad averlo reso così 'furioso' e instabile. Avevo un conoscente che faceva lo stesso alla fidanzata. E lei ruppe la nostra amicizia perchè credeva che... tutti i fidanzati facessero come lui e noi eravamo furbe e non lo dicevamo! 
Un ragazzo che tirava i tavoli addosso alle persone perchè aveva perso a carte o che minacciava le amiche della sua ragazza se non gli passavano lei al telefono.
Vuoi che al prossimo compleanno tua figlia chieda come regalo di non sentire più le tue lacrime? 
Forza piccola!! FORZA!!!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ..............
> 
> poi mi ha detto una frase .. che ci ho pensato tutta la notte ..
> sabato mio marito stava facendo dei lavori fuori e entrato in casa e stavo iniziando a preparare il pranzo ma non ha aspettato..
> ...


no 
questo è un paraculo e sta cercando di mettere le mani avanti con chi lo sta a sentire
sostenendo che è lei che ha le colpe di ciò che è successo


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mio padre ha detto inizia una vita normale!
> 
> la vita che fanno tutti quelli che hanno una famiglia .
> 
> ...


 
omaggio tuo padre :up:


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e anche da questa parte tutto normale...e tutto torna in mano a te ancora!
> 
> *Devi scoprire veramente cosa vuoi dentro di te*.


è vero ...


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> questo invece è Un Padre.


mi figlia gli ha detto : perchè non sei tu mio papà!

queste parole pesano come macigni


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l'idea che un padre debba soffrire così vedendo tanto soffire la figlia è terribile.
> Giuma, sul serio.
> Devi farlo.
> sua madre, povera donna, mica può divorziare dal figlio!!!
> ...


sua madre a gia tempo fa messo le mani avanti !
in caso di un divorzio ha detto che lei non lo rivuole in casa , e ne tantomeno terrà la contabilità per il suo lavoro ( cosa che faceva prima che ci sposasimmo) che dovrà trovarsi una casa e farsi su le maniche , così capirà ..
poi non so se farà realmente così
ma non è un mio problema ..

per il resto che mi hai scritto ...
:triste:  :triste:


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> questo è un paraculo e sta cercando di mettere le mani avanti con chi lo sta a sentire
> sostenendo che è lei che ha le colpe di ciò che è successo


e si secondo lui sì è tutta colp mia 

è colpa mia ache se si è trovato l'amante .. 

lasciamo stare va


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mi figlia gli ha detto : perchè non sei tu mio papà!
> 
> queste parole pesano come macigni


più costringi tua figlia a questa convivenza, a causa di un'ostinazione degna di miglior causa, più esponi tua figlia a vedere cos'è suo padre e a farsi un'idea malata dei rapporti uomo/donna
secondo me


ha già capito più di quel che una bimba dovrebbe capire


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sua madre a gia tempo fa messo le mani avanti !
> in caso di un divorzio ha detto che lei non lo rivuole in casa , e ne tantomeno terrà la contabilità per il suo lavoro ( cosa che faceva prima che ci sposasimmo) che dovrà trovarsi una casa e farsi su le maniche , così capirà ..
> poi non so se farà realmente così
> ma non è un mio problema ..
> ...



Lavorate anche insieme?? 

...altro elemento per sottometterti?!


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> più costringi tua figlia a questa convivenza, a causa di un'ostinazione degna di miglior causa, più esponi tua figlia a vedere cos'è suo padre e a farsi un'idea malata dei rapporti uomo/donna
> secondo me
> 
> 
> ha già capito più di quel che una bimba dovrebbe capire


quanti anni ha la bambina?


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Lavorate anche insieme??
> 
> ...altro elemento per sottometterti?!


io lavoro al pomeriggio part-time

a casa al mattino gli tengo contabilità del suo lavoro , vado per uffici , banca , commercialista , ovviamente ( per lui) gratis perchè è mio dovere


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sua madre a gia tempo fa messo le mani avanti !
> in caso di un divorzio ha detto che lei non lo rivuole in casa , e ne tantomeno terrà la contabilità per il suo lavoro ( cosa che faceva prima che ci sposasimmo) che dovrà trovarsi una casa e farsi su le maniche , così capirà ..
> poi non so se farà realmente così
> *ma non è un mio problema ..*
> ...


 brava!!!
vedi che i passi avanti li stai facendo?
Il tuo ruolo nella sua azienda è riconosciuto? c'è un contratto, ti paga lo stipendio?


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> quanti anni ha la bambina?


sabato ( che ho rabbia perchè sono certa che lui neanche se ne ricorda!!) ne compie 8!!

stamattina anche se ero uno straccio , sono andata a prenderle un regalo che desiderava ..
se lo merita! per colpa mia st passando tutto questo


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> brava!!!
> vedi che i passi avanti li stai facendo?
> Il tuo ruolo nella sua azienda è riconosciuto? c'è un contratto, ti paga lo stipendio?



quello che hai grassettato era l'ultima frase (falsa) del discorso della madre...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> brava!!!
> vedi che i passi avanti li stai facendo?
> Il tuo ruolo nella sua azienda è riconosciuto? c'è un contratto, ti paga lo stipendio?


ce l'aveva detto

mi pare che fosse in nero


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> brava!!!
> vedi che i passi avanti li stai facendo?
> Il tuo ruolo nella sua azienda è riconosciuto? c'è un contratto, ti paga lo stipendio?


diciamo che non è una azienda lui è titolare/lavoratore e basta . non sono pagata no


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sabato ( che ho rabbia perchè sono certa che lui neanche se ne ricorda!!) ne compie 8!!
> 
> stamattina anche se ero uno straccio , sono andata a prenderle un regalo che desiderava ..
> se lo merita! per colpa mia st passando tutto questo



perchè pensi che la colpa sia tua?


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ce l'aveva detto
> 
> mi pare che fosse in nero


in nero comunque una miseria ma la prendono .. 

glieli vorrei proprio chiedere i soldi al suo avvocato quando sarà ora per questi anni che ho fatto la sua segretaria... che se li tenga per curarsi


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> perchè pensi che la colpa sia tua?


e di chi è la colpa ?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> quello che hai grassettato era l'ultima frase (falsa) del discorso della madre...


no, mi pare che lei (giuma) dica che non sa se la madre di lui riprenderà a lavorare per il figlio ma non è un suo problema(di giuma) !


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> diciamo che non è una azienda lui è titolare/lavoratore e basta . non sono pagata no


 mi ricordo che mettevi da parte tutto quello che attestava le sue entrate. 
mi raccomando, non trascurare nulla. 
potresti farti spostare il part time la mattina? Sarebbe più facile da conciliare con la bimba a scuola, no? 
Forza bella giuma, forza!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e di chi è la colpa ?


la colpa vera è di lui

la tua è di non trovar la forza di tirartene fuori

lui non credo possa e voglia tirarsene fuori

tu puoi

vuoi?


----------



## Amarax (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e si secondo lui sì è tutta colp mia
> 
> è colpa mia ache se si è trovato l'amante ..
> 
> lasciamo stare va


 

qualunque cosa tu non abbia raccontato non è grave come quello che hai raccontato.
Sei peggio di me...tutte le scuse a lui e nessuna  a te.


Devi lasciarlo e pensare SOLO a te e a tua figlia.


Forza!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sabato ( che ho rabbia perchè sono certa che lui neanche se ne ricorda!!) ne compie 8!!
> 
> stamattina anche se ero uno straccio , sono andata a prenderle un regalo che desiderava ..
> se lo merita! *per colpa mia st passando tutto questo*


 per colpa DEL PADRE sta passando tutto questo!!!
Lei ce l'ha chiarissimo, ha anche detto che vorrebbe tuo papà come padre ma non ha detto che vuol cambiare mamma, mi pare!! 
E tu ce l'hai chiaro?
NON PUOI FARE NIENTE, GIUMA, NIENTE PER SISTEMARE CIO' CHE LUI NON VUOLE SISTEMARE E CIO' CHE LUI NON E'!! 
Stampatelo bene in testa!!


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e di chi è la colpa ?



mi sà che hai sovvertito la realtà...


lui dimenticherà presumibilmente di fare un regalo o quantomeno di darle un bacio al suo compleanno, e tu te ne fai carico?!

lui và dalla mamma a dire che non gli parli e non gli prepari il pranzo, e tu te ne fai carico!

non funziona così il matrimonio, scusa eh


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, mi pare che lei (giuma) dica che non sa se la madre di lui riprenderà a lavorare per il figlio ma non è un suo problema(di giuma) !


si esatto non è un mio problema se mia suocera non lo vuole più a casa e non gli farà da segretaria ..


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si esatto non è un mio problema se mia suocera non lo vuole più a casa e non gli farà da segretaria ..


 brava!!!
piccoli passi.

come gestirai la vita da separata? chi va a prendere la piccola a scuola, ora? 
per la casa pagate il mutuo o è tua? ce la fai a pagare le spese col tuo stipendio ? pensa alle cose pratiche per ora... 
E stasera parla con tuo padre, fai in tempo? così domani andate dall'avvocato...


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi ricordo che mettevi da parte tutto quello che attestava le sue entrate.
> mi raccomando, non trascurare nulla.
> potresti farti spostare il part time la mattina? Sarebbe più facile da conciliare con la bimba a scuola, no?
> Forza bella giuma, forza!


ho scelto il pomeriggio perchè lui torna a pranzo praticamente ogni giorno e alle 12.00 deve essere pronto ..
se lavoravo al mattino ( l'ho fatto solo per un periodo) dopo che avevo portato all'asilo la bimba arrivavo al lavoro alle 9.30 alle 11.30 dovevo uscire per ritornare a casa a preparare il pranzo ... non riuscivo a fare una mazza al lavoro troppo poco tempo ..


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho scelto il pomeriggio perchè lui torna a pranzo praticamente ogni giorno e alle 12.00 deve essere pronto ..
> se lavoravo al mattino ( l'ho fatto solo per un periodo) dopo che avevo portato all'asilo la bimba arrivavo al lavoro alle 9.30 alle 11.30 dovevo uscire per ritornare a casa a preparare il pranzo ... non riuscivo a fare una mazza al lavoro troppo poco tempo ..


 pensiamo al futuro, no?
a che ora esce la bimba da scuola? 
Lavorando di mattina puoi portarcela e pranzare con lei sul tardi! Non sarebbe bello? L'aiuteresti coi compiti e magari tu andresti in palestra la sera, mentre anche lei fa ginnastica o danza o pallavolo...


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> *ho scelto il pomeriggio perchè lui torna a pranzo praticamente ogni giorno e alle 12.00 deve essere pronto ..*
> se lavoravo al mattino ( l'ho fatto solo per un periodo) dopo che avevo portato all'asilo la bimba arrivavo al lavoro alle 9.30 alle 11.30 dovevo uscire per ritornare a casa a preparare il pranzo ... non riuscivo a fare una mazza al lavoro troppo poco tempo ..



..ma quando te ne scappi??


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, mi pare che lei (giuma) dica che non sa se la madre di lui riprenderà a lavorare per il figlio ma non è un suo problema(di giuma) !





Giuma ha detto:


> si esatto non è un mio problema se mia suocera non lo vuole più a casa e non gli farà da segretaria ..


:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ..ma quando te ne scappi??


ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho pensato la stessa cosa


ma sì...e poi dopo, a bocce ferme, si pensano alle cautele, agli avvocati ecc ecc


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> brava!!!
> piccoli passi.
> 
> come gestirai la vita da separata? chi va a prendere la piccola a scuola, ora?
> ...


la piccola va a prenderla mia madre lavora al mattino , mia figlia fa il tempo pieno , finisce alle 15.45 . al sabato alle 12.30 ma io non lavoro
la casa è di mio marito avuta in eredità da suo padre , non abbiamo mutuo da pagare
tutte le spese non ce la faccio no a pagarle in tutto tra acqua enel ecc sono circa 450€ ogni volta..


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> la piccola va a prenderla mia madre lavora al mattino , mia figlia fa il tempo pieno , finisce alle 15.45 . al sabato alle 12.30 ma io non lavoro
> la casa è di mio marito avuta in eredità da suo padre , non abbiamo mutuo da pagare
> tutte le spese non ce la faccio no a pagarle in tutto tra acqua enel ecc sono circa 450€ ogni volta..


Al mese!??! 
Bè, l'importante è che non ci sia il mutuo. 
Per le spese un sistema si trova.
Ti piacerebbe andare a prendere la piccola a scuola ogni giorno?


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ..ma quando te ne scappi??


  ho "modificato" la mia vita per lui, e guarda che cosa ho ottenuto !!

sono andata in palestra un po di mesi .. una tragedia!! e si perchè era geloso morto ( e poi mi fa le corna, mah) e poi perchè magari a casa qualcosa rimaneva indietro da fare .. allora poi ho lasciato 

*che stupida che sono*!!


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Al mese!??!
> Bè, l'importante è che non ci sia il mutuo.
> Per le spese un sistema si trova.
> Ti piacerebbe andare a prendere la piccola a scuola ogni giorno?


si al mese !! 
certo che mi piacerebbe!


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> la piccola va a prenderla mia madre lavora al mattino , mia figlia fa il tempo pieno , finisce alle 15.45 . al sabato alle 12.30 ma io non lavoro
> la casa è di mio marito avuta in eredità da suo padre , non abbiamo mutuo da pagare
> tutte le spese non ce la faccio no a pagarle in tutto tra acqua enel ecc sono circa 450€ ogni volta..



anche stasera puoi andare via...vai da tuo padre, 
e poi domani mattina andate insieme dall'avvocato e gli fai arrivare una raccomandata (la solita!) in cui spieghi che data la situazione hai preferito spostarti con la bambina a casa dei tuoi in attesa di una chiarimento definitivo...
ti ha comunicato o no che vuole lasciarti?? e quindi non sei voluta rimanere un attimo in più in quella casa, semplice.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si al mese !!
> certo che mi piacerebbe!


 pensaci.
pensa a tutte  le cose che potrai fare senza di lui, senza doverlo proteggere, sopportare, curare, preoccuparti per come lui reagirà, avere paura....


----------



## Daniele (9 Settembre 2010)

Carissima Giuma, per risparmiare se la casa è grande comunque c'è un modo, ma andiamo sempre per gradi, per ora occupati di te e della tua vita da sistemare passo a passo e al fatto che non avrai uno stronzo poco grato a te per casa.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sabato ( che ho rabbia perchè sono certa che lui neanche se ne ricorda!!) ne compie 8!!
> 
> stamattina anche se ero uno straccio , sono andata a prenderle un regalo che desiderava ..
> se lo merita! per colpa mia st passando tutto questo


 
per colpa di tuo marito non tua Giuma


----------



## Papero (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho "modificato" la mia vita per lui, e guarda che cosa ho ottenuto !!
> 
> sono andata in palestra un po di mesi .. una tragedia!! e si perchè era geloso morto ( e poi mi fa le corna, mah) e poi perchè magari a casa qualcosa rimaneva indietro da fare .. allora poi ho lasciato
> 
> *che stupida che sono*!!


Giuma hai 30 anni, sei giovane, puoi rifarti una vita. Tuo marito da quanto ho capito è messo male e l'uso di sostanze stupefacenti l'hanno reso anche violento. Lo so, è dura ricominciare ma vedrai che ce la farai in qualche modo...

Forza e coraggio siamo tutti con te


----------



## Micia (9 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mi figlia gli ha detto : perchè non sei tu mio papà!
> 
> queste parole pesano come macigni


oddio...

Cara Giuma, hai un padre che è una montagna a dir poco e una bimba che devi difendere.

Ce la farai. è certezza.

Lui, il marito, ha bisogno di aiuto. ma non tocca a te Giuma.


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> oddio...
> 
> Cara Giuma, hai un padre che è una montagna a dir poco e una bimba che devi difendere.
> 
> ...


ecco, appunto, non tocca a te giuma.
A te tocca occuparti di te e di tua figlia e basta


----------



## Luigi III (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e che per il momento non vedo nulla davanti a me ...
> buio totale ...
> 
> la fine di tutto ...
> ...


Veramente allucinante. Per quanto possibile, ti sono vicino.


----------



## alfeo (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho scelto il pomeriggio perchè lui torna a pranzo praticamente ogni giorno e alle 12.00 deve essere pronto ..
> se lavoravo al mattino ( l'ho fatto solo per un periodo) dopo che avevo portato all'asilo la bimba arrivavo al lavoro alle 9.30 alle 11.30 dovevo uscire per ritornare a casa a preparare il pranzo ... non riuscivo a fare una mazza al lavoro troppo poco tempo ..


Dalle tue parole trasudano sforzi, sacrifici, rinunce e amore verso quest'uomo. Ma si vede anche grinta forza e determinazione per aver affrontato questi anni che sono stati senz'altro bui.
Ormai sei nel  cuore di tutti noi (mi permetto di esprimere la sensazione che si avverte dalle risposte di tutti) e confido che la stessa forza la troverai per riuscire finalmente ad avere la serenità che meriti.
Cerca di cominciare ad essere un po' più egoista.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Al mese!??!
> Bè, l'importante è che non ci sia il mutuo.
> Per le spese un sistema si trova.
> Ti piacerebbe andare a prendere la piccola a scuola ogni giorno?


A prescindere di chi sia il proprietario di quella casa, la madre a cui sarà affidata la bambina (i casi contrari finiscono sul giornale perchè appunto sono eccezionali), ha diritto di viverci. Non ti smuovono neanche con le bombe finchè la figlia sarà autosufficiente...e con i tempi che corrono...figurati...
Il padre della bambina contribuirà sia al mantenimento della casa, sia a quello della bambina.
Solo se giuma lascia spontaneamente la casa, e dà prova di poter vivere da un'altra parte (MA NON LO FARA'!!!!), perde il diritto all'abitazione.
La suocera si deve mettere l'anima in pace, se il padre della bimba è insolvente, subentrano i nonni.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> A prescindere di chi sia il proprietario di quella casa, la madre a cui sarà affidata la bambina (i casi contrari finiscono sul giornale perchè appunto sono eccezionali), ha diritto di viverci. Non ti smuovono neanche con le bombe finchè la figlia sarà autosufficiente...e con i tempi che corrono...figurati...
> Il padre della bambina contribuirà sia al mantenimento della casa, sia a quello della bambina.
> Solo se giuma lascia spontaneamente la casa, e dà prova di poter vivere da un'altra parte (MA NON LO FARA'!!!!), perde il diritto all'abitazione.
> *La suocera si deve mettere l'anima in pace, se il padre della bimba è insolvente, subentrano i nonni*.


quoto tutto
ma il grassetto non lo sapevo e non mi è chiaro


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto tutto
> ma il grassetto non lo sapevo e non mi è chiaro


Il padre deve contribuire come la madre al mantenimento del figlio.
Se uno dei due, o entrambi non ce la fanno, allora subentrano i nonni.


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Il padre deve contribuire come la madre al mantenimento del figlio.
> Se uno dei due, o entrambi non ce la fanno, allora subentrano i nonni.


anch'io non lo sapevo..e se non lo fanno neanche loro?


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anch'io non lo sapevo..e se non lo fanno neanche loro?


rischiano il pignoramento.

ma vedrai che non accade...art. 433 cc. C'è tutta la lista di coloro che sono tenuti alle obbligazioni di tal tipo... (pure le nuore!!!)


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

sono stata segnalata con un no!.
Chi è la suocera di Giuma?


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> sono stata segnalata con un no!.
> Chi è la suocera di Giuma?


:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

art. 147 in combinato con l'art.  148 del codice civile.


----------



## ranatan (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Il padre deve contribuire come la madre al mantenimento del figlio.
> Se uno dei due, o entrambi non ce la fanno, allora subentrano i nonni.


Anche io ignoravo questo articolo.
Quindi...se un genitore ha la sfortuna di avere un figlio perdiballe paga pegno.
Beh, che poi è anche giusto, in fondo si parla di nipoti, membri della stessa famiglia.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

visto grazie

ed ove volessimo riferirci al tuo disapprovatore sarebbe congruo il 414


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

*andiamo bene...*

Quindi le state consigliando di fare una bella giudiziale?!
Una grassa e lunga giudiziale (può arrivare a 30mila e oltre, e 5-6 anni e oltre!)

In cui lui magari dirà che la moglie non gli parlava, non gli preparava il pranzo, ed era costretto ad andare dalla mamma, la quale confermerà di aver ascoltato i suoi malesseri, 
e figuriamoci se voleva stare con lui a letto...!!
a questo punto chiederà al presidente se non era giustificato ad andare altrove a cercare conforto...


Inoltre nell'attesa...avrebbe usato casa sua come se nulla fosse successo: pranzo alle 12, contabilità in ordine, e magari sesso all'occorrenza... 
lei, per evitare tutto questo dovrebbe chiamare i CC tutte le volte...

(e magari la volta successiva l'ammazza in un momento di rabbia "pompata"?!)

:idea:


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Nessuno le ha consigliato la giudiziale. Leggi bene..al contrario .D'altronde Giuma deve tutelare la bambina e se stessa. La giudiziale non serve...se rinubcia a dei diritti, mette nei guai sua figlia. E non mi pare giusto.
Giuma non deve scappare da suo marito per paura.
 Se il tipo fa paura deve chiamare le forze dell'ordine.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Quindi le state consigliando di fare una bella giudiziale?!
> Una grassa e lunga giudiziale (può arrivare a 30mila e oltre, e 5-6 anni e oltre!)
> 
> ..............
> ...


No
non glielo stiamo affatto consigliando

anzi gliel'abbiamo detto chiaramente che deve privilegiare la consensuale


e il timore che hai messo in parentesi è balenato spesso anche nella mia testa


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Nessuno le ha consigliato la giudiziale. Leggi bene..al contrario .D'altronde Giuma deve tutelare la bambina e se stessa. La giudiziale non serve...se rinubcia a dei diritti, mette nei guai sua figlia. E non mi pare giusto.
> Giuma non deve scappare da suo marito per paura.
> *Se il tipo fa paura deve chiamare le forze dell'ordine*.


e le farebbe anche gioco


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Quindi le state consigliando di fare una bella giudiziale?!
> Una grassa e lunga giudiziale (può arrivare a 30mila e oltre, e 5-6 anni e oltre!)
> 
> In cui lui magari dirà che la moglie non gli parlava, non gli preparava il pranzo, ed era costretto ad andare dalla mamma, la quale confermerà di aver ascoltato i suoi malesseri,
> ...


Va bene essre realisti, ma qui sei un pò disfattista...

Lei ha le prove di un lungo tradimento, la testimonianza di amici che hanno assistito a umiliazioni e minacce pubbliche, al limite estremo pure la testimonianza della figlia, che pur piccola in caso può essere sentita dal giudice, con le dovute cautele.
Ha la testimonianza dei genitori, che vale quanto quella della madre di lui. Degli amici.
Ha il fatto che gli è stata ritirata la patente per problemi di droga.

Non è semplicemente la sua parola contro quella del marito.

Nessuno qui le augura la giudiziale. Ma in ogni caso, lei e sua figlia vanno protette, ad ogni costo.

Se lui dice "non ti concedo il divorzio consensuale e comincio pure a menarti" che fa? Dice "ah vabbè, se non me lo concedi pazienza?"

Nessuno auspica un giudiziale, non lo vorrà neppure il marito, gli verrà detto dal suo avvocato che potrebbe essere molto più svantaggioso *per lui*.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Se il marito di Giuma capisce che lei ha paura di lui, giocherà al rialzo...le dirà che perderà la bambina...in genere questi topi di fogna fanno così.
Se Giuma va da un avvocato (e subito) sarà consapevole dei suoi diritti, che la legge la tutela...se scappa, non ci sarà posto al mondo in cui sarà al sicuro. Non si vive scappando.
Le vittime di certi mostri, sono sempre fuggite, o hanno cercato di farlo, e hanno omesso l'unica cosa che forse le avrebbe salvate: chiedere aiuto, forte e chiaro, rompere il muro di omertà e silenzio.
Giuma deve avere tutti dalla sua parte. Ha una famiglia, deve chiedere protezione se ne ha bisogno.


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se il marito di Giuma capisce che lei ha paura di lui, giocherà al rialzo...le dirà che perderà la bambina...in genere questi topi di fogna fanno così.
> Se Giuma va da un avvocato (e subito) sarà consapevole dei suoi diritti, che la legge la tutela...se scappa, non ci sarà posto al mondo in cui sarà al sicuro. Non si vive scappando.
> Le vittime di certi mostri, sono sempre fuggite, o hanno cercato di farlo, e hanno omesso l'unica cosa che forse le avrebbe salvate: chiedere aiuto, forte e chiaro, rompere il muro di omertà e silenzio.
> Giuma deve avere tutti dalla sua parte. Ha una famiglia, deve chiedere protezione se ne ha bisogno.


quoto quoto quoto


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Va bene essre realisti, ma qui sei un pò disfattista...
> 
> Lei ha le prove di un lungo tradimento, la testimonianza di amici che hanno assistito a umiliazioni e minacce pubbliche, al limite estremo pure la testimonianza della figlia, che pur piccola in caso può essere sentita dal giudice, con le dovute cautele.
> Ha la testimonianza dei genitori, che vale quanto quella della madre di lui. Degli amici.
> ...


 Quoto
Ma quale avvocato porta in giudiziale un tossicodipendente' E quale giudice si legge le carte!!!
Ma siamo impazziti...


----------



## Sid (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La suocera si deve mettere l'anima in pace, se il padre della bimba è insolvente, subentrano i nonni.


Hai ragione su quello che dice la norma, ma devo essere sincera: nella pratica non l'ho mai visto fare.
Nè chiedere da parte del legale (neppure in casi "difficili"), nè tantomeno concedere da parte del Giudice.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se il marito di Giuma capisce che lei ha paura di lui, giocherà al rialzo...*le dirà che perderà la bambina*...in genere questi topi di fogna fanno così.
> Se Giuma va da un avvocato (e subito) sarà consapevole dei suoi diritti, che la legge la tutela...se scappa, non ci sarà posto al mondo in cui sarà al sicuro. Non si vive scappando.
> Le vittime di certi mostri, sono sempre fuggite, o hanno cercato di farlo, e hanno omesso l'unica cosa che forse le avrebbe salvate: chiedere aiuto, forte e chiaro, rompere il muro di omertà e silenzio.
> Giuma deve avere tutti dalla sua parte. Ha una famiglia, deve chiedere protezione se ne ha bisogno.


mi pare l'abbia già fatto


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Hai ragione su quello che dice la norma, ma devo essere sincera: nella pratica non l'ho mai visto fare.
> Nè chiedere da parte del legale (neppure in casi "difficili"), nè tantomeno concedere da parte del Giudice.


 
Infatti ho detto che non succederà.
In genere non si arriva a tanto, basta ventilare l'ipotesi che già i soldi escono fuori...poi se i soldi non ci sono, non ci sono, è chiaro.
Però il Tribunale dei minori  qui a Roma a volte la applica.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi pare l'abbia già fatto


E lei ci ha creduto, mi pare...lei ha paura...ma non deve.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E lei ci ha creduto, mi pare...lei ha paura...ma non deve.


straquoto

in realtà
più lei tarda a reagire peggio è da tutti i punti di vista


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Secondo me state facendo passare il messaggio che oltre tutte le cose che sta subendo, ora è anche prigioniera della casa (che non è sua!) e state veicolando che esporre la bambina a tutte le rabbie successive sia cautelarla!!


Cmq, ognuno dica quello che vuole, questi discorsi che state facendo sono strumenti per giudiziali, nessuna arma intimidatoria, in genere questo tipo di cause le risolvono a tavolino gli avvocati, in base ai numeri tra loro, come un grande gioco.


Io le consiglierei di non pensare alla casa, agli interessi ecc ecc, ORA!
 le consiglierei di andare a riposarsi un pò dai suoi con la bambina, ovviamente comunicandeglielo per raccomandata, e invitandolo a comunicare le sue intenzioni a seguito della comunicazione avuta, sebbene per SMS.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Secondo me state facendo passare il messaggio che oltre tutte le cose che sta subendo, ora è anche prigioniera della casa (che non è sua!) e state veicolando che esporre la bambina a tutte le rabbie successive sia cautelarla!!
> 
> 
> Cmq, ognuno dica quello che vuole, questi discorsi che state facendo sono strumenti per giudiziali, nessuna arma intimidatoria, in genere questo tipo di cause le risolvono a tavolino gli avvocati, in base ai numeri tra loro, come un grande gioco.
> ...



Sarebbe bellissimo che potesse riposarsi assieme alla figlia, al sicuro e protetta per un pò.
Ma se le diciamo di pensare a casa e interessi ORA, quando sta già così male, è perchè non debba pentirsene poi.

Io non sono un avvocato. SE ANDASSE AL PIÙ PRESTO DA UN AVVOCATO VERO - Giumaaaaa.... vaiiiiiii.....- costui le potrebbe dire con molta più cognizione di causa cosa può e non può fare, e con quali conseguenza.
Nell'incertezza......


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sarebbe bellissimo che potesse riposarsi assieme alla figlia, al sicuro e protetta per un pò.
> Ma se le diciamo di pensare a casa e interessi ORA, quando sta già così male, è perchè non debba pentirsene poi.
> 
> Io non sono un avvocato. SE ANDASSE AL PIÙ PRESTO DA UN AVVOCATO VERO - Giumaaaaa.... vaiiiiiii.....- costui le potrebbe dire con molta più cognizione di causa cosa può e non può fare, e con quali conseguenza.
> Nell'incertezza......



Nell'incertezza non si provoca la guerra...quando gli animi sono accesi, vanno spenti, e poi ne riparliamo...non esiste che si perdono i diritti in base a scelte fatte, il diritto se ce l'hai ce l'hai sempre, ma qua non dovremmo convincerla a fare una guerra, dobbiamo consigliarle una modalità di risoluzione moderna e attuale.

Se fossi nella sua situazione non avrei piacere a stare in una casa non mia.
Se fossi il padre di Giuma, forse, me la sarei andata a prendere..a lei e alla bambina.

(e con questo ho espresso abbondantemente il mio pensiero)


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Nell'incertezza non si provoca la guerra...quando gli animi sono accesi, vanno spenti, e poi ne riparliamo...non esiste che si perdono i diritti in base a scelte fatte, il diritto se ce l'hai ce l'hai sempre, ma qua non dovremmo convincerla a fare una guerra, dobbiamo consigliarle una modalità di risoluzione moderna e attuale.
> 
> Se fossi nella sua situazione non avrei piacere a stare in una casa non mia.
> *Se fossi il padre di Giuma, forse, me la sarei andata a prendere..a lei e alla bambina*.
> ...


 hai ragione


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione



Grazie!

Inoltre c'è il problema che lei, Giuma, non ha ancora deciso cosa fare*, e quindi figuriamoci se parte di gran carriera e poi fa marcia indietro...si consegna intera intera al nemico!!





*: che poi è l'unico motivo per il quale i parenti non si muovono...non sai mai come và a finire...


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Inoltre c'è il problema che lei, Giuma, non ha ancora deciso cosa fare, e quindi figuriamoci se parte di gran carriera e poi fa marcia indietro...si consegna intera intera al nemico!!


che tristezza però parlare di nemico . Ragazzi come è stana la vita:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

La situazione di Giuma non è da giudiziale. E' una causa facile facile da risolvere appunto a tavolino con gli avvocati. Ma l'avvocato lo devi chiamare.
Non è vero che se hai dei diritti ce li hai sempre: ho un diritto nella misura in cui lo esercito...se Giuma non usa la legge che tutela lei (soggetto più debole) e la bambina, si troverà in un mare di guai.
Il marito di Giuma è un tipo molto aggressivo, e certamente non un soggetto con il quale discutere amabilmente davanti al the.

Poi, ottenuto ciò che le spetta, Giuma potrà decidere se andare ad abitare altrove, ma solo in seguito alla definizione degli accordi. Ma in alcun modo può andarsene da casa, portandosi via la bambina.Neanche avvisandolo con raccomandata. Non si può fare.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La situazione di Giuma non è da giudiziale. E' una causa facile facile da risolvere appunto a tavolino con gli avvocati. Ma l'avvocato lo devi chiamare.
> Non è vero che se hai dei diritti ce li hai sempre: ho un diritto nella misura in cui lo esercito...se Giuma non usa la legge che tutela lei (soggetto più debole) e la bambina, si troverà in un mare di guai.
> Il marito di Giuma è un tipo molto aggressivo, e certamente non un soggetto con il quale discutere amabilmente davanti al the.
> 
> Poi, ottenuto ciò che le spetta, Giuma potrà decidere se andare ad abitare altrove, ma solo in seguito alla definizione degli accordi. Ma in alcun modo può andarsene da casa, portandosi via la bambina.Neanche avvisandolo con raccomandata. Non si può fare.


la voce della ragione... niente reputazione (la motivazione sarebbe stata "le parole giuste") ma approvazione totale.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che tristezza però parlare di nemico . Ragazzi come è stana la vita:singleeye::singleeye:


 e vabbè...se io non avessi usato la legge, i miei figli adesso non avrebbero una casa, e non avrebbero neanche di che vivere. Ed il mio ex marito è un avvocato matrimonialista, uno che si muove nel rispetto delle leggi, e non uno a cui hanno tolto la patente per uso di stupefacenti. Vi stupirà...ma certe cose fanno la differenza quando sei davanti all'avvocato e al giudice.
Per me non ho mai chiesto niente e mai lo farò...ma i miei figli avranno tutto ciò che spetta loro.
Lui ha fatto la giudiziale a me...ma davanti all'evidenza l'ha trasformata in consensuale.
Per me era più comodo e meno costoso cedere qualcosa...e se fossi stata senza figli certamente non mi sarei presa la briga di sostenere una battaglia legale, poi sgonfiatasi, ma per loro sì, ne è valsa la pena.


----------



## Sid (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La situazione di Giuma non è da giudiziale. E' una causa facile facile da risolvere appunto a tavolino con gli avvocati. Ma l'avvocato lo devi chiamare.
> Non è vero che se hai dei diritti ce li hai sempre: ho un diritto nella misura in cui lo esercito...se Giuma non usa la legge che tutela lei (soggetto più debole) e la bambina, si troverà in un mare di guai.
> Il marito di Giuma è un tipo molto aggressivo, e certamente non un soggetto con il quale discutere amabilmente davanti al the.
> 
> Poi, ottenuto ciò che le spetta, Giuma potrà decidere se andare ad abitare altrove, ma solo in seguito alla definizione degli accordi. Ma in alcun modo può andarsene da casa, portandosi via la bambina.Neanche avvisandolo con raccomandata. Non si può fare.


per passare da una consensuale a una giudiziale è sufficiente che lui non si voglia separare. 
E devo dire che al momento Giuma gli fa comodo, non solo come dice Amoremio per le cose materiali di cui lei si occupa, ma anche perchè in un certo senso lui la usa per sfogare le sue frustrazioni. Lei è il suo capro espiatorio.

Dall'altro lato Giuma non ha affatto maturato la consapevolezza che il rapporto è finito e che per la sua salute e quella di sua figlia se ne deve andare.

Finchè non capirà per quale motivo si obbliga a stare con lui (e senza un terapetua dubito che ci riuscirà), non farà nulla per separarsi (il tutto dal mio punto di vista...)


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> per passare da una consensuale a una giudiziale è sufficiente che lui non si voglia separare.
> E devo dire che al momento Giuma gli fa comodo, non solo come dice Amoremio per le cose materiali di cui lei si occupa, ma anche perchè in un certo senso lui la usa per sfogare le sue frustrazioni. Lei è il suo capro espiatorio.
> 
> Dall'altro lato Giuma non ha affatto maturato la consapevolezza che il rapporto è finito e che per la sua salute e quella di sua figlia se ne deve andare.
> ...



Concordo!


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

scommetto quel che volete che il marito di Giuma già ce l'ha l'avvocato. Già la vicenda della patente sospesa, l'uso di coca...questo l'avvocato già ce lo ha... perchè gli serve.
Quindi meglio sarebbe procurarsene un altro. Se poi c'è bisogno di assistenza anche psicologica, per aiutare Giuma, non vedo perchè escluderla. Non è che un professionista escluda l'altro.


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> per passare da una consensuale a una giudiziale è sufficiente che lui non si voglia separare.


 Non credo sia così...
Si può sempre passare da una giudiziale ad una consensuale...ma non credo il contrario.
Cioè se non si arrivano a degli accordi (cioè se una delle due parti non accetta le disposizioni che, infine, ha proposto il giudice), credo si debba fare rifare tutto l'iter, compresa la lettera di "avviso".
In fondo una separazione giudiziale è una vera e propria causa civile.
Però non ne sono sicura.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non credo sia così...
> Si può sempre passare da una giudiziale ad una consensuale...ma non credo il contrario.
> Cioè se non si arrivano a degli accordi (cioè se una delle due parti non accetta le disposizioni che, infine, ha proposto il giudice), credo si debba fare rifare tutto l'iter, compresa la lettera di "avviso".
> In fondo una separazione giudiziale è una vera e propria causa civile.
> Però non ne sono sicura.



Fatti i 2 tentativi di riconciliazione il presidente deve aprire la causa...sennò non finirebbe mai, e lei sarebbe vittima anche della legge!


P.s.: In consensuale il giudice non propone...vigila se gli accordi sono legali, e ratifica la volontà dei coniugi.


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Fatti i 2 tentativi di riconciliazione il presidente deve aprire la causa...sennò non finirebbe mai, e lei sarebbe vittima anche della legge!


 Quindi dopo due tentativi falliti di riconciliazione, sembre in ambito della consensuale, che succede?


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quindi dopo due tentativi falliti di riconciliazione, sembre in ambito della consensuale, che succede?



aspè...


se è consensuale è consensuale punto, si stabilisce prima dagli avvocati, si arriva dal presidente con le carte già firmate da tutti e due, lui controlla la legalità e i diritti di entrambi e soprattutto della prole, dopo di che omologa e tutti vissero felici e contenti.


Se non c'è questo, non c'è accordo, non è consensuale, ma giudiziale punto, si va dal presidente che per legge deve fare 2 tentativi di riconciliazione, (quindi mette del tempo per lo stesso principio che ho consigliato...mai prendere decisioni importanti sull'onda della rabbia) espletati negativamente i tentativi nomina il GUP...e inizia il calvario!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Hai ragione su quello che dice la norma, ma devo essere sincera: nella pratica non l'ho mai visto fare.
> Nè chiedere da parte del legale (neppure in casi "difficili"), nè tantomeno concedere da parte del Giudice.


 Normalmente i nonni intervengono spontaneamente, magari hanno un figlio o una figlia che sono un disastro, ma non sono carogne con i nipoti.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2010)

Spero che Giumna sia andata a parlare con suo padre stamattina e magari abbiano preso appuntamento con l'avvocato.... 
Purtroppo davanti ad una situazione delicata sia legalmente (una bambina di 8 anni va tutelata in ogni modo) sia emotivamente (giuma non ne è davvero fuori), bisogna fare i passi giusti al momento giusto. 
Il mio timore è che lui l'abbia convinta a rimanere. Con una frase, magari. Un 'se tu fossi meno rompiscatole staremmo bene come all'inzio!' o con un 'sto male, aiutami'. 
Ma noi siamo qui, giuma, sappilo, ricordalo.
Siamo qui qualunque cosa tu decida o non decida. Ti sproniamo, ma ti vogliamo bene comunque e non devi mai vergognarti o preoccuparti di noi, capito? 
Le cose si risolveranno, devi avere pazienza e cercare di pensare razionalmente e non sull'onda dell'emotività. 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Sid (10 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non credo sia così...
> Si può sempre passare da una giudiziale ad una consensuale...ma non credo il contrario.
> Cioè se non si arrivano a degli accordi (cioè se una delle due parti non accetta le disposizioni che, infine, ha proposto il giudice), credo si debba fare rifare tutto l'iter, compresa la lettera di "avviso".
> In fondo una separazione giudiziale è una vera e propria causa civile.
> Però non ne sono sicura.


mi sono spiegata male io.
Io ragiono sull'adesso. Stiamo valutando (come se fossimo parti in causa  ) se è preferibile procedere con una consensuale o con una giudiziale.
Il fatto è che  scegliere di seprarsi consensualmente implica l'accordo di entrambi su tutte le condizioni della separazione. Si va dal Giudice con un accordo già bello pronto, che viene letto  e i coniugi firmano.
Ma se manca l'accordo su una sola cosa (e in questo caso ce ne sono parecchie: la separazione in sè, la casa, il mantenimento di Giuma e figlia, ... l'affidamento... quanto è sensato un affidamento condiviso in questo caso?... , orari di visita, ecc. ecc.) già noi non possiamo considerare una consensuale.

Per il resto hai ragione: si può partire con una giudiziale e, se si trova l'accordo strada facendo, si trasforma la causa in consensuale.
Se invece, sopresa!, la separazione era cosnensuale ma al momento, ad esempio, della firma, uno dei due non è più d'accordo, si ferma tutto e chi vuole la seprazione deve ricominciare con un nuovo procedimento... giudiziale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

La casa è della bambina.
E resterà nella casa chi starà con la bambina. E con la bambina non resterà il padre né in consensuale (nemmeno la vorrebbe...ha altro da fare...nonostante le minacce), né in una giudiziale a cui non arriverà perché non ce lo porterebbe nessun avvocato.
Giuma deve anche nell'immediato tutelare sue figlia e se stessa.
Ma non capisco perché portare una bambina fuori dalla casa che le spetta (alla bambina!), di fatto rinunciandoci.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La casa è della bambina.
> E resterà nella casa chi starà con la bambina. E con la bambina non resterà il padre né in consensuale (nemmeno la vorrebbe...ha altro da fare...nonostante le minacce), né in una giudiziale a cui non arriverà perché non ce lo porterebbe nessun avvocato.
> Giuma deve anche nell'immediato tutelare sue figlia e se stessa.
> Ma non capisco perché portare una bambina fuori dalla casa che le spetta (alla bambina!), di fatto rinunciandoci.



La casa è di lui, l'ha ereditata dal padre.


(inizia il terrorismo psicologico?)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> La casa è di lui, l'ha ereditata dal padre.
> 
> 
> (inizia il terrorismo psicologico?)


Lui ha il diritto di avere la casa da suo padre e la figlia non ha lo stesso diritto?

Terrorismo psicologico nei confronti di chi? Giuma fa terorismo a uno tossico che la insulta, minaccia e le ha messo le mani addosso?


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui ha il diritto di avere la casa da suo padre e la figlia non ha lo stesso diritto?



sì, quando morirà però.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> La casa è di lui, l'ha ereditata dal padre.
> 
> 
> (inizia il terrorismo psicologico?)



In caso di separazione la casa va SEMPRE a chi tiene il minore. A tutela del minore, giustamente. Di chiunque sia.

Non in senso "diventa sua", chiaro! Nel senso che ha il diritto di abitarci e che è l'altro a doversene andare.


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2010)

Quoto tutti.
Comunque sprechiamo parole...se giuma non va da un avvocato. :condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto tutti.
> Comunque sprechiamo parole...se giuma non va da un avvocato. :condom:


 Io ero andata dall'avvocato, ma i pareri di tutti mi avevano confortata.


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> La casa è di lui, l'ha ereditata dal padre.
> 
> 
> (inizia il terrorismo psicologico?)


anche se è sua va a chi avrà la figlia fino ai 18 anni


----------



## Sid (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La casa è della bambina.
> E resterà nella casa chi starà con la bambina. E con la bambina non resterà il padre né in consensuale (nemmeno la vorrebbe...ha altro da fare...nonostante le minacce), né in una giudiziale a cui non arriverà perché non ce lo porterebbe nessun avvocato.
> Giuma deve anche nell'immediato tutelare sue figlia e se stessa.
> Ma non capisco perché portare una bambina fuori dalla casa che le spetta (alla bambina!), di fatto rinunciandoci.


è tutto vero, compreso il fatto che stiamo parlando di una persona tutt'altro che ragionevole...
Non sono certa che lui sia così corretto e così comprensivo da ammettere le sue colpe (le ha sempre addossate a Giuma) e dirle "ok, di mia spontanea volontà ti vengo incontro e ti dò quello che vuoi".
Indubbiamente poi un giudice non avrà remore nel dire che la casa spetta a Giuma e figlia.
La conseguenza, temo, è che il marito di Giuma torni a vivere con la madre... attaccata a Giuma... 
Sinceramente è la peggiore delle ipotesi, perchè sarebbe estremamente difficile sottrarsi al suo attuale comportamento


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ero andata dall'avvocato, ma i pareri di tutti mi avevano confortata.


 Sicuramente, ma giuma non sembra lo stesso convinta.
Mi chiedo che cosa dovrà accadere perchè lei si decida.
Io spero che lui porti avanti il suo intento di lasciarla, anche se giuma dovesse subire una giudiziale..sarebbe comunque una liberazione!


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> è tutto vero, compreso il fatto che stiamo parlando di una persona tutt'altro che ragionevole...
> Non sono certa che lui sia così corretto e così comprensivo da ammettere le sue colpe (le ha sempre addossate a Giuma) e dirle "ok, di mia spontanea volontà ti vengo incontro e ti dò quello che vuoi".
> Indubbiamente poi un giudice non avrà remore nel dire che la casa spetta a Giuma e figlia.
> La conseguenza, temo, è che il marito di Giuma torni a vivere con la madre... attaccata a Giuma...
> Sinceramente è la peggiore delle ipotesi, perchè sarebbe estremamente difficile sottrarsi al suo attuale comportamento


Quoto!

...sarà tutto peggio e abbiamo esposto la bambina a cose ben peggiori...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> è tutto vero, compreso il fatto che stiamo parlando di una persona tutt'altro che ragionevole...
> Non sono certa che lui sia così corretto e così comprensivo da ammettere le sue colpe (le ha sempre addossate a Giuma) e dirle "ok, di mia spontanea volontà ti vengo incontro e ti dò quello che vuoi".
> Indubbiamente poi un giudice non avrà remore nel dire che la casa spetta a Giuma e figlia.
> La conseguenza, temo, è che il marito di Giuma torni a vivere con la madre... attaccata a Giuma...
> Sinceramente è la peggiore delle ipotesi, perchè sarebbe estremamente difficile sottrarsi al suo attuale comportamento


Se Giuma va dall'avvocato, questi le spiegherà tutto e poi convocherà il marito per l'accordo e, se irragionevole, il marito andrà dal suo che gli dirà ...le stesse.
Può essere che stia provocando Giuma per ottenere quello che per via legale non potrebbe avere mai.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> La casa è di lui, l'ha ereditata dal padre.
> 
> 
> (inizia il terrorismo psicologico?)


 
Vedi Iago, anche la figlia è sua..non solo la casa.
e sarebbe doveroso, oltre che istintivo per un padre preoccuparsi di fornire vitto e alloggio alla figli, prima che di riprendersi la casa.
E non vado oltre, perchè mi pare di aver capito l'antifona...questa canzone l'ho già sentita: le case sono di chi le ha comprate..i figli sono della madre, a meno che il padre non si ricordi di loro per far dispetto alla madre.

Certamente iago tu sei un padre eccellente, quindi il discorso non ti riguarda. Ma non tutti i padri sono eccellenti.  E allora interviene la legge.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> ...sarà tutto peggio e abbiamo esposto la bambina a cose ben peggiori...


Vale a dire?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma giuma non sembra lo stesso convinta.
> Mi chiedo che cosa dovrà accadere perchè lei si decida.
> Io spero che lui porti avanti il suo intento di lasciarla, anche se giuma dovesse subire una giudiziale..sarebbe comunque una liberazione!


 Giuma ha sopportato molto più di quanto a molte di noi sembra possibile sopportare. Ha evidentemente un legame che fatica a recidere.
Però ha un padre che l'appoggia (e la madre?) e riuscirà a venirne fuori.


----------



## Sid (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se Giuma va dall'avvocato, questi le spiegherà tutto e poi convocherà il marito per l'accordo e, se irragionevole, il marito andrà dal suo che gli dirà ...le stesse.
> Può essere che stia provocando Giuma per ottenere quello che per via legale non potrebbe avere mai.


ho il sospetto che gliele abbia dette la volta scorsa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ho il sospetto che gliele abbia dette la volta scorsa...


 Sì.
Però ora aspetta il via per la raccomandata.
Perfino io sono andata due volte prima di dare il via...


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> è tutto vero, compreso il fatto che stiamo parlando di una persona tutt'altro che ragionevole...
> Non sono certa che lui sia così corretto e così comprensivo da ammettere le sue colpe (le ha sempre addossate a Giuma) e dirle "ok, di mia spontanea volontà ti vengo incontro e ti dò quello che vuoi".
> Indubbiamente poi un giudice non avrà remore nel dire che la casa spetta a Giuma e figlia.
> La conseguenza, temo, è che il marito di Giuma torni a vivere con la madre... attaccata a Giuma...
> Sinceramente è la peggiore delle ipotesi, perchè sarebbe estremamente difficile sottrarsi al suo attuale comportamento


 
E allora...? Quale sarebbe la soluzione per Giuma? Fuggire In Alaska, perchè il marito potrebbe decidere di viverle vicino?
Ma come ragionate? 
Supponiamo che un uomo mi molesti e mi minacci...io non lo denuncio, perchè anche dopo la denuncia e la condanna, quest'uomo potrebbe rimanere nel mio paese?
Bello! Stiamo alimentando le paure di Giuma, anzichè darle coraggio...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La situazione di Giuma non è da giudiziale. E' una causa facile facile da risolvere appunto a tavolino con gli avvocati. Ma l'avvocato lo devi chiamare.
> *Non è vero che se hai dei diritti ce li hai sempre: ho un diritto nella misura in cui lo esercito...se Giuma non usa la legge che tutela lei (soggetto più debole) e la bambina, si troverà in un mare di guai.*
> Il marito di Giuma è un tipo molto aggressivo, e certamente non un soggetto con il quale discutere amabilmente davanti al the.
> 
> Poi, ottenuto ciò che le spetta, Giuma potrà decidere se andare ad abitare altrove, ma solo in seguito alla definizione degli accordi. Ma in alcun modo può andarsene da casa, portandosi via la bambina.Neanche avvisandolo con raccomandata. Non si può fare.


il grasseto è quello che intendevo quando ho detto che più aspetta e peggio è


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Vedi Iago, anche la figlia è sua..non solo la casa.
> e sarebbe doveroso, oltre che istintivo per un padre preoccuparsi di fornire vitto e alloggio alla figli, prima che di riprendersi la casa.
> E non vado oltre, perchè mi pare di aver capito l'antifona...questa canzone l'ho già sentita: le case sono di chi le ha comprate..i figli sono della madre, a meno che il padre non si ricordi di loro per far dispetto alla madre.
> 
> Certamente iago tu sei un padre eccellente, quindi il discorso non ti riguarda. Ma non tutti i padri sono eccellenti.  E allora interviene la legge.



Certo che non mi riguarda...non c'è dubbio.

E proprio perchè sono convinto che non ci sono padri come intendo io, (conosco storie a me vicine che ti farebbero inorridire) non consiglierei mai a Giuma di cercare altri scontri...tutto qui.


la bambina ha 8 anni, sta nel pieno!
...percorrendo la strada dello scontro, con un rapido calcolo credo ci vogliano una decina di anni affinchè i due riescano a comunicare di nuovo con serenità e i bambini, finchè i genitori non smettono di litigare...non stanno bene!!


Parliamo di cautelare la figlia, o che??


----------



## Sid (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E allora...? Quale sarebbe la soluzione per Giuma? Fuggire In Alaska, perchè il marito potrebbe decidere di viverle vicino?
> Ma come ragionate?
> Supponiamo che un uomo mi molesti e mi minacci...io non lo denuncio, perchè anche dopo la denuncia e la condanna, quest'uomo potrebbe rimanere nel mio paese?
> Bello! Stiamo alimentando le paure di Giuma, anzichè darle coraggio...


se io fossi al posto di Giuma, al posto della casa, per evitare il rischio di vederlo e sentirle inutilmente ogni giorno (bene che vada), indicherei chiaramente questa cosa al giudice nell'atto di separazione e chiederei che l'assegno di mantenimento venisse aumentato di una quota pari all'importo necessario per pagare un affitto nel luogo dove vive lei.

A mio avviso, dato per scontato che lei capisca cosa le sta succedendo, deve allontanarsi quanto più possibile da lui.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> se io fossi al posto di Giuma, al posto della casa, per evitare il rischio di vederlo e sentirle inutilmente ogni giorno (bene che vada), indicherei chiaramente questa cosa al giudice nell'atto di separazione e chiederei che l'assegno di mantenimento venisse aumentato di una quota pari all'importo necessario per pagare un affitto nel luogo dove vive lei.
> 
> A mio avviso, dato per scontato che lei capisca cosa le sta succedendo, deve allontanarsi quanto più possibile da lui.



:up:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Spero che Giumna sia andata a parlare con suo padre stamattina e magari abbiano preso appuntamento con l'avvocato....
> Purtroppo davanti ad una situazione delicata sia legalmente (una bambina di 8 anni va tutelata in ogni modo) sia emotivamente (giuma non ne è davvero fuori), bisogna fare i passi giusti al momento giusto.
> Il mio timore è che lui l'abbia convinta a rimanere. Con una frase, magari. Un 'se tu fossi meno rompiscatole staremmo bene come all'inzio!' o con un 'sto male, aiutami'.
> Ma noi siamo qui, giuma, sappilo, ricordalo.
> ...


quoto tutto


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Certo che non mi riguarda...non c'è dubbio.
> 
> E proprio perchè sono convinto che non ci sono padri come intendo io, (conosco storie a me vicine che ti farebbero inorridire) non consiglierei mai a Giuma di cercare altri scontri...tutto qui.
> 
> ...


 
Ma quale scontro....io non lo vedo lo scontro.
Secondo me il marito di Giuma è il primo a volere una consensuale...se va in giudiziale lo fanno secco; é lui che deve stare buonino, perchè ha tutto contro. L'avvocato, il suo, a meno che non sia un folle, glielo dirà...l'uso di stupefacenti, e qui c'è la prova, è uno dei rarissimi casi in cui viene sottratta addirittura la patria potestà. anzi credo che sia proprio il giudice a chiedere incontri protetti, anche in consensuale.
Sui minori, i magistrati stanno attenti, non vogliono grane.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> ...sarà tutto peggio e abbiamo esposto la bambina a cose ben peggiori...


 scusa iago, mi sfugge il tuo suggerimento 'costruttivo'.
cosa potrebbe fare giuma secondo te? 
andare a vivere dai suoi? Restare col marito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> se io fossi al posto di Giuma, al posto della casa, per evitare il rischio di vederlo e sentirle inutilmente ogni giorno (bene che vada), indicherei chiaramente questa cosa al giudice nell'atto di separazione e chiederei che l'assegno di mantenimento venisse aumentato di una quota pari all'importo necessario per pagare un affitto nel luogo dove vive lei.
> 
> A mio avviso, dato per scontato che lei capisca cosa le sta succedendo, deve allontanarsi quanto più possibile da lui.


Dipende dove vive!
Un assegno può essere più oneroso del lasciare la casa.

Ma il giudice interviene in giudiziale.
Devono accordarsi le parti.
Vedranno gli avvocati.
Certo è una possibilità, se è possibile.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> se io fossi al posto di Giuma, al posto della casa, per evitare il rischio di vederlo e sentirle inutilmente ogni giorno (bene che vada), indicherei chiaramente questa cosa al giudice nell'atto di separazione e chiederei che l'assegno di mantenimento venisse aumentato di una quota pari all'importo necessario per pagare un affitto nel luogo dove vive lei.
> 
> A mio avviso, dato per scontato che lei capisca cosa le sta succedendo, deve allontanarsi quanto più possibile da lui.


No. Perchè lui non pagherà ne l'uno , nè l'altro.
Ma siete parenti del marito di Giuma, o ci state prendendo per il sedere?
Perchè ste cose non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Perchè lui non pagherà ne l'uno , nè l'altro.
> Ma siete parenti del marito di Giuma, o ci state prendendo per il sedere?
> Perchè ste cose non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra...


In ogni caso sono possibili tante soluzioni, in accordo.
Ma funzionano quando si ha a che fare con persone ragionevoli, responsabili e con mezzi certi.
Il marito di Giuma non mi pare che possa dare molte garanzie.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma quale scontro....io non lo vedo lo scontro.
> Secondo me il marito di Giuma è il primo a volere una consensuale...se va in giudiziale lo fanno secco; é lui che deve stare buonino, perchè ha tutto contro. L'avvocato, il suo, a meno che non sia un folle, glielo dirà...l'uso di stupefacenti, e qui c'è la prova, è uno dei rarissimi casi in cui viene sottratta addirittura la patria potestà. anzi credo che sia proprio il giudice a chiedere incontri protetti, anche in consensuale.
> Sui minori, i magistrati stanno attenti, non vogliono grane.


Stai facendo un pò di confusione, secondo me...quando il giudice della separazione intravede questo tipo di problemi (e me ne guarderei bene a consigliare a Giuma di dire che il marito è tossico!) rimette tutto al tribunale dei minori...e allora sì che sono guai seri...specialmente quando entrano in gioco i SS che non hanno minimamente le competenze per svolgere questi compiti delicati, e fanno il 99% delle volte degli strazi su questi bambini, indicibili.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2010)

Vorrei ricordare che, purtroppo, essendo un libero professionista, basta che quest'uomo fatturi meno per un pò o simili cose per ridurre automaticamente l'assegno. 
Giuma che fa, va a vivere nel sottoscala? 
non so dove abitino ora. Se lui non può permettersi un affitto per sè potrebbero pure accordarsi di vendere la casa che abitano ora (visti i costi deve essere grnde) e comprarne due più piccole, intestando una con almeno due camere da letto alla figlia e una più piccola al padre. 
In tal modo almeno, se l'assegno non arriva, nessuno può buttarla fuori di casa! Ma se va in affitto anche in un superattico con piscina e lui non paga? Che fa? Causa, certo, ma quanto aspetterà il locatore prima di darle lo sfratto? 
Ragioniamo per davvero, questo non è un monopoli. 
Sarà l'avvocato a dare i consigli e il marito a fare le richieste. Qui non serve che noi facciamo le richieste a nome di tutti i mariti del mondo. Serve che la supportiamo dicendole 'tutto si risolve, ma devi farti consigliare da un legale e aiutare dall'amore della tua famiglia'.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa iago, mi sfugge il tuo suggerimento 'costruttivo'.
> cosa potrebbe fare giuma secondo te?
> andare a vivere dai suoi? Restare col marito?



...già scritto più su, cmq:

-intanto va un periodo dai suoi e aspetta cosa propone il marito

(vedrai che senza cameriera, segretaria, cuoca, baby-sitter e sesso...già cambia tutto)


----------



## Sid (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Perchè lui non pagherà ne l'uno , nè l'altro.
> Ma siete parenti del marito di Giuma, o ci state prendendo per il sedere?
> Perchè ste cose non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra...


avevo cercato di astenermi dal dare consigli perchè mancano molti elementi che Giuma riferirà solo al suo avvocato... pertanto stiamo facendo solo congetture...

Io, sinceramente, non consiglierei mai ad una moglie maltratta (anche fisicamente) dal marito di continuare a vivere vicino a lui. Mi è già capitato, l'ho sconsigliato, non mi hanno dato retta e dopo due anni continuano a farsi denunce reciproche (tra l'altro il tutto succede da circa due anni e davanti alla figlia piccola).

E' vero che lui potrebbe simulare  un reddito basso per sostenre che non è in grado di pagare anche un affitto.

Se però questa cosa passasse (ossia lui accettasse di pagare mantenimento e anche affitto), ma di fatto non le pagasse il dovuto, Giuma potrebbe rivalersi sulla casa.

A questo punto però mi fermo... stiamo parlando di cose su cui Giuma non ci segue...


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> avevo cercato di astenermi dal dare consigli perchè mancano molti elementi che Giuma riferirà solo al suo avvocato... pertanto stiamo facendo solo congetture...
> 
> Io, sinceramente, non consiglierei mai ad una moglie maltratta (anche fisicamente) dal marito di continuare a vivere vicino a lui. Mi è già capitato, l'ho sconsigliato, non mi hanno dato retta e dopo due anni continuano a farsi denunce reciproche (tra l'altro il tutto succede da circa due anni e davanti alla figlia piccola).
> 
> ...



Quoto ancora, soprattutto i tempi lunghi di strazi vari a cui costringeranno la bambina.


Inoltre, sempre per il principio che il diritto è inalienabile...in caso di giudiziale dovrà fornire gli ultimi 5 anni di redditi...quindi non è che vale quello che fai oggi con le fatture....


----------



## geisha (10 Settembre 2010)

io credo che le state facendo un sacco di confusione in testa e non è il caso del resto non ha chiesto consigli pratici ma solo un supporto morale.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...già scritto più su, cmq:
> 
> -intanto va un periodo dai suoi e aspetta cosa propone il marito
> 
> (vedrai che senza cameriera, segretaria, cuoca, baby-sitter e sesso...già cambia tutto)


 e se nel frattempo lui le facesse scrivere da un avvocato folle com'è lui dicendo che lei ha abbandonato il tetto coniugale e sottratto la minore?


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> io credo che le state facendo un sacco di confusione in testa e non è il caso del resto non ha chiesto consigli pratici ma solo un supporto morale.




...a maggior ragione può andare un pò via, no?


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se nel frattempo lui le facesse scrivere da un avvocato folle com'è lui dicendo che lei ha abbandonato il tetto coniugale e sottratto la minore?



...non esiste nè l'abbandono del tetto, nè la sottrazione...lei comunica dove va e perchè...


tra l'altro l'abbandono del tetto, quando proprio scompari, non è più reato, per la sottrazione, ci vuole la mancata comunicazione al coniuge, sennò manco esiste.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non esiste nè l'abbandono del tetto, nè la sottrazione...lei comunica dove va e perchè...
> 
> 
> tra l'altro l'abbandono del tetto, quando proprio scompari, non è più reato, per la sottrazione, ci vuole la mancata comunicazione al coniuge, sennò manco esiste.


 sei d'accordo che tutte queste informazioni sarebbe meglio gliele desse l'avvocato, così come sarebbe meglio fosse lui ad aiutarla a scrivere la comunicazione al marito in modo inoppugnabile? Oppure è meglio la roulette russa?


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sei d'accordo che tutte queste informazioni sarebbe meglio gliele desse l'avvocato, così come sarebbe meglio fosse lui ad aiutarla a scrivere la comunicazione al marito in modo inoppugnabile? Oppure è meglio la roulette russa?


Ma certo...che significa questo...io sono per il non-scontro, sono per la linea morbida, che sia investimento a medio termine per far in modo che sta bambina possa stare serenamente anche col padre nel più breve tempo possibile...ma se si intraprendono certe strade consigliate...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non esiste nè l'abbandono del tetto, nè la sottrazione...lei comunica dove va e perchè...
> 
> 
> tra l'altro l'abbandono del tetto, quando proprio scompari, non è più reato, per la sottrazione, ci vuole la mancata comunicazione al coniuge, sennò manco esiste.


in realtà esiste (570 cp)
e potrebbe essere applicato anche a lui 

diciamo che la rubrica può indurre in errore


----------



## geisha (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non esiste nè l'abbandono del tetto, nè la sottrazione...lei comunica dove va e perchè...
> 
> 
> tra l'altro l'abbandono del tetto, quando proprio scompari, non è più reato, per la sottrazione, ci vuole la mancata comunicazione al coniuge, sennò manco esiste.


si si eccome intanto pero' vieni contattato dalle forze dell'ordine e ti aprono il fascicolo e te la menano per non so' quanto!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Ma certo...che significa questo...io sono per il non-scontro, sono per la linea morbida, che sia investimento a medio termine per far in modo che sta bambina possa stare serenamente anche col padre nel più breve tempo possibile...ma se si intraprendono certe strade consigliate...


 su questo concordo, linea morbida è di certo quella che anche un avvocato serio suggerisce e credo che solo lui possa consigliarla in modo opportuno. 
di certo è bene evitare la giudiziale, ma in attesa di capire se il marito sarà delo stesso avviso, è bene pensare a mettere da parte carte e documenti o sms che potrebbero malauguratamente rivelarsi indispensabili.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> su questo concordo, linea morbida è di certo quella che anche un avvocato serio suggerisce e credo che solo lui possa consigliarla in modo opportuno.
> di certo è bene evitare la giudiziale, ma in attesa di capire se il marito sarà delo stesso avviso, è bene pensare a mettere da parte carte e documenti o sms che potrebbero malauguratamente rivelarsi indispensabili.



Sì, ma non è facile dare credito a un sms in termini legali, invece in termini pratici vale.
Lei ha ricevuto un sms in cui le diceva che la lasciava (scritto dall'amante scocciata dalle sue chiamate notturne, secondo me!) se lei è convinta che non può più vivere questa situazione, le basta l'sms per andar via e chiedere chiarimenti seri tramite avvocato, senza perdere nessun diritto, ma nel solo scopo di non alimentare animi già tesi, ad esclusiva protezione della figlia.


----------



## minnie (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> mi sono spiegata male io.
> Io ragiono sull'adesso. Stiamo valutando (come se fossimo parti in causa  ) se è preferibile procedere con una consensuale o con una giudiziale.
> Il fatto è che scegliere di seprarsi consensualmente implica l'accordo di entrambi su tutte le condizioni della separazione. Si va dal Giudice con un accordo già bello pronto, che viene letto e i coniugi firmano.
> Ma se manca l'accordo su una sola cosa (e in questo caso ce ne sono parecchie: la separazione in sè, la casa, il mantenimento di Giuma e figlia, ... l'affidamento... *quanto è sensato un affidamento condiviso in questo caso?...* , orari di visita, ecc. ecc.) già noi non possiamo considerare una consensuale.
> ...


Infatti condivido. Ti immagini lui va a prendere la bambina in auto? Oppure sapere che la bambina sta il we con suo padre che nei we torna a casa alle 6 del mattino magari pure fatto?


----------



## minnie (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> è tutto vero, compreso il fatto che stiamo parlando di una persona tutt'altro che ragionevole...
> Non sono certa che lui sia così corretto e così comprensivo da ammettere le sue colpe (le ha sempre addossate a Giuma) e dirle "ok, di mia spontanea volontà ti vengo incontro e ti dò quello che vuoi".
> Indubbiamente poi un giudice non avrà remore nel dire che la casa spetta a Giuma e figlia.
> La conseguenza, temo, è che il marito di Giuma torni a vivere con la madre... attaccata a Giuma...
> Sinceramente è la peggiore delle ipotesi, perchè sarebbe estremamente difficile sottrarsi al suo attuale comportamento


e quoto anche questo. Moralmente sarà anche ingiusto (la casa spetta alla bambina e perchè lei se ne deve andare ecc ecc) ma per la serenità di Giuma e della bambina meglio non avere a vivere vicino l'ex marito, che sicuramente continuerebbe a torturare entrambe...


----------



## minnie (10 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> se io fossi al posto di Giuma, al posto della casa, per evitare il rischio di vederlo e sentirle inutilmente ogni giorno (bene che vada), indicherei chiaramente questa cosa al giudice nell'atto di separazione e chiederei che l'assegno di mantenimento venisse aumentato di una quota pari all'importo necessario per pagare un affitto nel luogo dove vive lei.
> 
> A mio avviso, dato per scontato che lei capisca cosa le sta succedendo, deve allontanarsi quanto più possibile da lui.


 :up::up::up::up:


----------



## minnie (10 Settembre 2010)

..ma Giuma dov'è? Sono preoccupata per lei, non mi fido di quell'essere.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Stai facendo un pò di confusione, secondo me...quando il giudice della separazione intravede questo tipo di problemi (e me ne guarderei bene a consigliare a Giuma di dire che il marito è tossico!) rimette tutto al tribunale dei minori...e allora sì che sono guai seri...specialmente quando entrano in gioco i SS che non hanno minimamente le competenze per svolgere questi compiti delicati, e fanno il 99% delle volte degli strazi su questi bambini, indicibili.


Volevo dire che lui non tenterà la giudiziale proprio perchè rischia...questo volevo dire.
Giuma all'avvocato  deve dire tutto. Non tacere...Lo sanno gli avvocati come si arriva in consensuale...mica sono tutte carogne in cerca di giudiziale...

E poi, è vero che i servizi sociali sono una rogna...ma insomma, questo è un rischio che Giuma, che non è una ragazzina, deve affrontare...non può sempre tacere perchè altrimenti arrivano i servizi sociali...
Poi ti assicuro...pure il mio ex marito mi aveva minacciato di questo...mi metto a litigare così chiamano le assistenti sociali...(lui pretendeva che io lasciassi una casa che è anche mia, ed è proprietario di altra casa e studio)
Ma quando gli ho fatto trovare per due volte i carabinieri sottocasa, perchè spariva con i bimbi senza dirmi nulla...gli è passata la voglia di fare lo spiritoso.
E i bambini non hanno visto e saputo niente...nè dei carabinieri (sono stati incredibilmente discreti, praticamente invisibili), nè dei servizi sociali...che naturalmente non sono stati chiamati..

L'omertà è sempre molto, ma molto pericolosa.


Adesso il mio ex è uno zuccherino. E rispetta le regole.

Chiaro, ci vuole buon senso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Volevo dire che lui non tenterà la giudiziale proprio perchè rischia...questo volevo dire.
> Giuma all'avvocato deve dire tutto. Non tacere...Lo sanno gli avvocati come si arriva in consensuale...mica sono tutte carogne in cerca di giudiziale...
> 
> E poi, è vero che i servizi sociali sono una rogna...ma insomma, questo è un rischio che Giuma, che non è una ragazzina, deve affrontare...non può sempre tacere perchè altrimenti arrivano i servizi sociali...
> ...


Ah SS sono i Servizi Sociali...non credo che ci si debba far confondere dalle iniziali. Hanno la funzione dichiarata dal nome non hanno lo scopo di torturare nessuno. Non so come si sia diffuso questo pregiudizio.
Chiaro che, come in tutti i lavori, ci sarà chi è meno competente e chi sbaglia, ma non capisco la demonizzazione.
Gli interventi dei servizi di cui sono venuta a conoscenza o a contatto io sono sempre stati professionali e rispettosi di tutti. E' solo la mia esperienza, come per altri può essere quella negativa.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ...............
> L'omertà è sempre molto, ma molto pericolosa.
> 
> 
> .............


straquoto


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ah SS sono i Servizi Sociali...non credo che ci si debba far confondere dalle iniziali. Hanno la funzione dichiarata dal nome non hanno lo scopo di torturare nessuno. Non so come si sia diffuso questo pregiudizio.
> Chiaro che, come in tutti i lavori, ci sarà chi è meno competente e chi sbaglia, ma non capisco la demonizzazione.
> Gli interventi dei servizi di cui sono venuta a conoscenza o a contatto io sono sempre stati professionali e rispettosi di tutti. E' solo la mia esperienza, come per altri può essere quella negativa.


 
Certo, sono pregiudizi, come quelli sulle Forze dell'Ordine.
Esiste gente molto sensibile e preparata. Possono sbagliare certo..ma non sono delinquenti..non più pericolosi di un padre tossico, credo..poi ognuno decide di dare fiducia a chi preferisce.


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ..ma Giuma dov'è? Sono preoccupata per lei, non mi fido di quell'essere.


ciao a tutti !

sono qui .. :triste:

ho letto tutto quello che avete scritto .

Non avevo ancora risposto perchè a casa non ho iternet , ma solo al lavoro .

Ieri sera sono tornata a casa e mia figlia mi ha detto : " il papà ha detto che stasera esci ( eh si decide lui cosa faccio io) e io sto con lui , puoi tornare a mezzanotte ??
l'ho rassicurata che non uscivo .
che me ne frega di uscire a fare che?? perchè ha deciso lui poi che io esco il giovedi ... 
sono entrata in casa e lui non ha detto una parola , è uscito con l'auto per portare un preventivo ad un cliente (prima era mio compito) . 
Quando è tornato si è seduto a tavola ha aspettato che fosse pronto ha mangiato .
Poi ha detto si due parole , come avevo previsto che succedesse , ha detto c'è questa fattura da fare . 
Poi è rimasto a casa .


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Si...lui ha un avvocato...
Quello di far uscire la moglie la sera è un trucchetto da avvocatucoli da strapazzo..per dimostrare che lui passa la notte fuori, ma pure tu. Che insomma, vi era tra voi la consuetudine di non passare le serate insieme.

NON USCIRE LA SERA!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Si...lui ha un avvocato...
> Quello di far uscire la moglie la sera è un trucchetto da avvocatucoli da strapazzo..per dimostrare che lui passa la notte fuori, ma pure tu. Che insomma, vi era tra voi la consuetudine di non passare le serate insieme.
> 
> NON USCIRE LA SERA!!!


 E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato io e la bambina la userebbe come testimone.
Vomitevole.


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Si...lui ha un avvocato...
> Quello di far uscire la moglie la sera è un trucchetto da avvocatucoli da strapazzo..per dimostrare che lui passa la notte fuori, ma pure tu. Che insomma, vi era tra voi la consuetudine di non passare le serate insieme.
> 
> NON USCIRE LA SERA!!!


a me è venuto un dubbio..

il suo amico ( nonchè cognato dell'amante) stava divorziando , ma poi è tornato a casa con la coda tra le gambe ..bhè io credo che sia lui ad "istruirlo "

la consuetudine era questa : io a casa lui via fino al mattino , l'anno scorso usciva e a volte alle 5 del mattino mi diceva sono con .. il nome di un'amico sono a Jesolo dormo via . ( ce li ho ancora eh quei messaggi ) 
e quando a Pasqua è andato via tre giorni?

la cosuetudine di non passare le serate insieme non è per colpa mia : e dovuta al fatto che lui mangia e alle 21:00 è già partito !!


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> a me è venuto un dubbio..
> 
> il suo amico ( nonchè cognato dell'amante) stava divorziando , ma poi è tornato a casa con la coda tra le gambe ..bhè io credo che sia lui ad "istruirlo "
> 
> ...


Che bel campione!!!
Hai chiamato l'avvocato?


----------



## Angel (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> a me è venuto un dubbio..
> 
> il suo amico ( nonchè cognato dell'amante) stava divorziando , ma poi è tornato a casa con la coda tra le gambe ..bhè io credo che sia lui ad "istruirlo "
> 
> ...


Te forse dentro di te stai sperando ancora a una ripacificazione, ma ti garantisco che ste cose quando la testa comincerà a girare nuovamente in maniera sana ste cose saranno dei veri macigni  :unhappy:


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Si...lui ha un avvocato...
> Quello di far uscire la moglie la sera è un trucchetto da avvocatucoli da strapazzo..per dimostrare che lui passa la notte fuori, ma pure tu. Che insomma, vi era tra voi la consuetudine di non passare le serate insieme.
> 
> NON USCIRE LA SERA!!!


mi sto scervellando ...

e cosa otterrebbe con questo? 

se dopo anni mi sogno di uscire una sera non posso ....


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Che bel campione!!!
> Hai chiamato l'avvocato?



domani vado dai miei e poi chiamo


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> domani vado dai miei e poi chiamo


se domani non lo fai ti veniamo a prendere eh???:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> domani vado dai miei e poi chiamo


Di domenica non lo trovi. E manco di sabato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Di domenica non lo trovi. E manco di sabato.


 Telefona ora e ti dà l'appuntamento.
Metti che abbia un buco vai stasera!


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Di domenica non lo trovi. E manco di sabato.


manco di sabato??


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> manco di sabato??


Se è urgente...e se lo avverte prima.


----------



## Anna A (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao a tutti !
> 
> sono qui .. :triste:
> 
> ...


e questo dimostra quanto preoccupato è lui della situazione...
mi viene quasi da ridere, scusa, ma dai... 
avevo perfino previsto che si sarebbe comportato così. manda sms deliranti dicendo che ti lascia e solo perché lo stai stressando, poverino luiiiiiiii... 
ma tanto non se ne andrà mai, e in compenso continuerà a farsi i cavoli suoi come e quando vuole.
non so cosa consigliarti, se non di imparare a difenderti e questo indipendentemente dall'andare o meno dall'avvocato, perché la tua rinascita deve iniziare prima dentro di te ...
forza, Giuma!


----------



## Angel (10 Settembre 2010)

Secondo me però, dovresti provare a parlargli...con molta calma, spiegandogli che visto che il vostro rapporto è arrivato ormai alla frutta di almeno cercare di separarsi in maniera civile....non tanto per voi ma per vostra figlia che ne ha tutti i sacrosanti diritti di non caricarsi di tutti i vostri disagi e le vostre sofferenze....che poi tra l'altro il discorso separazione la messo in ballo lui tramite sms.


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se domani non lo fai ti veniamo a prendere eh???:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


non ho aspettato di andare domani ho chiamato mio padre al lavoro ... 
gli ho detto tutto ..

ho telefonato all'avvocato ..lunedi mattina alle 9.30 

mi tremano le mani...


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Secondo me però, dovresti provare a parlargli...con molta calma, spiegandogli che visto che il vostro rapporto è arrivato ormai alla frutta di almeno cercare di separarsi in maniera civile....non tanto per voi ma per vostra figlia che ne ha tutti i sacrosanti diritti di non caricarsi di tutti i vostri disagi e le vostre sofferenze....che poi tra l'altro il discorso separazione la messo in ballo lui tramite sms.


come si fa a parlare con un'uomo così

non c'è più sordo di uno che non vuole ascoltare

e poi partiamo dal presupposto che mi ha scritto non me ne frega piu un c.... capito?
ha sempre detto tu vai via da qui ...

cosa si può ottenere con uno cosiì!


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ho aspettato di andare domani ho chiamato mio padre al lavoro ...
> gli ho detto tutto ..
> 
> ho telefonato all'avvocato ..lunedi mattina alle 9.30
> ...


brava tesoro!! certo che hai paura e sei angosciata ma stai facendo la cosa giusta per te e tua figlia!
Ora non tornare indietro e vai avanti con forza e coraggio!
noi siam qui per darti una mano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ho aspettato di andare domani ho chiamato mio padre al lavoro ...
> gli ho detto tutto ..
> 
> ho telefonato all'avvocato ..lunedi mattina alle 9.30
> ...


 Brava!!!:up:
Poi dall'avvocato ti passa.


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> brava tesoro!! certo che hai paura e sei angosciata ma stai facendo la cosa giusta per te e tua figlia!
> Ora non tornare indietro e vai avanti con forza e coraggio!
> noi siam qui per darti una mano


mio padre ha detto : ... se hai bisogno chiama .. 
telefona all'avvocato! non c'è altro da fare ! 
tuo marito è malato!! 
devi salvaguardarti , almeno vai per informarti su come comportarti!
se hai bisogno io ci sono ...

:triste:

l'avvocato ha detto Giuma non scrivergli più sms a tuo marito ..

ragazzi datemi una mano ....


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

non ce la faccio più .... :triste:


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mio padre ha detto : ... se hai bisogno chiama ..
> telefona all'avvocato! non c'è altro da fare !
> tuo marito è malato!!
> devi salvaguardarti , almeno vai per informarti su come comportarti!
> ...


stai andando benissimo. Dai retta a tuo padre, sei fortunata ad avere il suo appoggio e forza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ce la faccio più .... :triste:


 Fatti un regalo che ti meriti.
Cioccolatino, gelato...un lungo bagno.
Cerca di pensare che stai per prepararti a fare un viaggio...


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ce la faccio più .... :triste:


non hai un 'amica che possa starti vicino ?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ce la faccio più .... :triste:


Passerà carissima... andrà meglio, troverai una vita che adesso non ti sogni neppure che esista.
Stai facendo il meglio per te e *per tua figlia*.

Come ti hanno detto... prenditi qualcosa che ti piaccia, chiama gli amici, tienli al telefono e fatti coccolare, te lo meriti 

Noi ci siamo.


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non hai un 'amica che possa starti vicino ?


si ho un'amica ,

lei mi aveva consigliato visto che mi aveva scritto ti lascio , di aspettare che sia lui a muoversi .. di non chiedergli più niente .. ha detto se vuole lasciarti che sia lui a venirti a parlare ..

per lei le cose sono andate diversamente , anche lei è stata tradita ( suo marito aveva perso per una ragazza brasiliana che lavora al night ) ma poi dopo mesi lui si è rimesso in carreggiata ... e non la tradisce più .. 
lei ha avuto pazienza , ha sopportato , e poi con il tempo le cose si sono sistemate .


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fatti un regalo che ti meriti.
> Cioccolatino, gelato...un lungo bagno.
> Cerca di pensare che stai per prepararti a fare un viaggio...


mi sembra di andare ad un funerale ...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si ho un'amica ,
> 
> lei mi aveva consigliato visto che mi aveva scritto ti lascio , di aspettare che sia lui a muoversi .. di non chiedergli più niente .. ha detto se vuole lasciarti che sia lui a venirti a parlare ..



QUESTO NO!!!
Giuma, ma scherzi?
NON ASPETTARE LUI, lui non ha la minima intenzione di perdere un comodo zerbino...
Continuerà a peggiorare giuma... credici, continuerà a peggiorare... se non fai tu qualcosa, ne soffrirai, tu e la bimba....
E' dura, coraggio, siamo cont e!!!


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

quando Iris ha scritto queste parole :

_Si...lui ha un avvocato...
Quello di far uscire la moglie la sera è un trucchetto da avvocatucoli  da strapazzo..per dimostrare che lui passa la notte fuori, ma pure tu.  Che insomma, vi era tra voi la consuetudine di non passare le serate  insieme.
NON USCIRE LA SERA!!!_ 

ammetto mi è preso un colpo!!

non per il fatto che lui abbia un'avvocato, ma per il fatto che dopo tutto se passo anche dalla parte del torto ..

allora proprio no!


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> QUESTO NO!!!
> Giuma, ma scherzi?
> NON ASPETTARE LUI, lui non ha la minima intenzione di perdere un comodo zerbino...
> Continuerà a peggiorare giuma... credici, continuerà a peggiorare... se non fai tu qualcosa, ne soffrirai, tu e la bimba....
> E' dura, coraggio, siamo cont e!!!


mi sembra strano che uno arriva a scrivere ti lascio poi cambi idea ..

certo che non mi è sembrato neanche normale il comportamento di ieri sera , cioè quello di far finta di niente ...

non ci capisco più niente eh !


----------



## Angel (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mi sembra strano che uno arriva a scrivere ti lascio poi cambi idea ..
> 
> certo che non mi è sembrato neanche normale il comportamento di ieri sera , cioè quello di far finta di niente ...
> 
> non ci capisco più niente eh !


Quello è fuori di melone...mica sa ciò che dice, cerca almeno tu di essere convinta in quello che vuoi e fai, e tira dritto come un treno.


----------



## Anna A (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mi sembra strano che uno arriva a scrivere ti lascio poi cambi idea ..
> 
> certo che non mi è sembrato neanche normale il comportamento di ieri sera , cioè quello di far finta di niente ...
> 
> non ci capisco più niente eh !


a te sembra strano e a me neanche un po'.. nel senso che dopo quello che hai raccontato del suo modo di comportarsi non mi stupiscono affatto questi cambi di rotta improvvisi. il punto è che non ti rispetta in niente e se ne frega di come stai. è concentrato solo su se stesso. ha ragione tuo padre quando dice che non è normale.


----------



## Anna A (10 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Quello è fuori di melone...mica sa ciò che dice, cerca almeno tu di essere convinta in quello che vuoi e fai, e tira dritto come un treno.


è proprio così:up:


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ce la faccio più .... :triste:


 giumetta non puoi uscire con tua figlia e regalarvi qualcosa di bello insieme...anche una passeggiata al parco


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a te sembra strano e a me neanche un po'.. nel senso che dopo quello che hai raccontato del suo modo di comportarsi non mi stupiscono affatto questi cambi di rotta improvvisi. il punto è che non ti rispetta in niente e *se ne frega di come stai*. è concentrato solo su se stesso. ha ragione tuo padre quando dice che non è normale.


si se ne frega altamente ..
anzi secondo per il fatto che io ho la patente e dormo in un letto e non in divano come lui , io sto bene!! eh si certo bastano queste due cose nella vita!!

ma veramente ... ma come ragiona ...

si che è concentrato solo su se stesso !

si girasse un'attimo indietro a guardare ns figlia e quella cretina ( che sarei io )


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> giumetta non puoi uscire con tua figlia e regalarvi qualcosa di bello insieme...anche una passeggiata al parco


al parco no , sono al lavoro ..

doamni la porto dal nonno al mattino perchè ci tiene ad andare lì ( e anche perchè è curiosa di aprire il regalo di compleanno)

domani sera la porto a mangiare una pizza e alle giostre


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> al parco no , sono al lavoro ..
> 
> doamni la porto dal nonno al mattino perchè ci tiene ad andare lì ( e anche perchè è curiosa di aprire il regalo di compleanno)
> 
> *domani sera la porto a mangiare una pizza e alle giostre*


 ottimo, vedrai che servirà a tutte e due:up:


----------



## Angel (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si se ne frega altamente ..
> anzi secondo per il fatto che io ho la patente e dormo in un letto e non in divano come lui , io sto bene!! eh si certo bastano queste due cose nella vita!!
> 
> ma veramente ... ma come ragiona ...
> ...


A beh!!! te fai na cosa con la patente non se po.....ma il letto puoi anche lasciarglielo!!!...se basta solo quello :carneval:


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> A beh!!! te fai na cosa con la patente non se po.....ma il letto puoi anche lasciarglielo!!!...se basta solo quello :carneval:


ma no che stia in divano ! 
è l'unica "scomodità " nella sua vita !!

ieri sera che stavamo guardando la tv per sbaglio gli ho toccato un piedi , sfiorato , l'ha tirato subito indietro !

ma vai a cagare va!!

che c'ho la lebbra!!

ma va va...


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> A beh!!! te fai na cosa con la patente non se po.....ma il letto puoi anche lasciarglielo!!!...se basta solo quello :carneval:


dovrebbe fare proprio come nell'immagine sotto alle tue risposte ...

senza protezioni però!!


----------



## Amarax (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> dovrebbe fare proprio come nell'immagine sotto alle tue risposte ...
> 
> senza protezioni però!!


giumè sei giovane...non perdere tempo. Scappa *via* da lui e pensa a te e alla bambina. Qualunque cosa sarà migliore senza di lui.

E se te lo dico io...credici:unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> giumè sei giovane...non perdere tempo. *Scappa va da lui *e pensa a te e alla bambina. Qualunque cosa sarà migliore senza di lui.
> 
> E se te lo dico io...credici:unhappy:


Lui chi?


----------



## Amarax (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lui chi?


dal marito.


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> dal marito.


No, fammi capire ... deve scappare e deve andare dal marito?


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ho aspettato di andare domani ho chiamato mio padre al lavoro ...
> gli ho detto tutto ..
> 
> ho telefonato all'avvocato ..lunedi mattina alle 9.30
> ...


 Bravissima Giuma!!!
Che bella notizia!!

Ha ragione l'avvocato, niente sms. 

Forza e coraggio, hai fatto un primo passettino verso la tua vita!!!


----------



## Amarax (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No, fammi capire ... deve scappare e deve andare dal marito?


 

:unhappy:noooooooooooo...mi sono mangiata la i di via.... correggo


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No, fammi capire ... deve scappare e deve andare dal marito?


no ha sbagliato a scrivere credo ..

voleva scrivere scappa via da lui ..  mancava una i


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :unhappy:noooooooooooo...mi sono mangiata la i di via.... correggo



:rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl: :mexican: :carneval: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: stai m'briaca :rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no ha sbagliato a scrivere credo ..
> 
> voleva scrivere scappa via da lui .. mancava una i


si cara.
E sono felice della decisione che hai preso.
Non tornare sulla decisione che hai iniziato bene. :up:


----------



## Amarax (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl: :mexican: :carneval: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: stai m'briaca :rotfl:


 

quasi...ma di sonno. Vado a fare un pisolo e torno più tardi tanto sono sola che il prof ha una cena


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> giumè sei giovane...non perdere tempo. Scappa *via* da lui e pensa a te e alla bambina. Qualunque cosa sarà migliore senza di lui.
> 
> E se te lo dico io...credici:unhappy:


prendila anche tu una decisione ...


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no ha sbagliato a scrivere credo ..
> 
> voleva scrivere scappa via da lui ..  mancava una i


Giuma, difendi tua e te da quest'uomo, tuo marito e' un pericolo pubblico  non e' capace nemmeno di prendersi cura di se stesso, figurati di una famiglia ... segui i consigli che ti sono stati dati, fatti furba.  :up:


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Marì  che mi dici ? 

non ho letto un tuo parere ...


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> Marì  che mi dici ?
> 
> non ho letto un tuo parere ...


Ti ho risposto sopra, questo link ti porta al mio primo ex marito:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=65463&postcount=14


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mi sembra di andare ad un funerale ...


 Certo che è un funerale!
E' il funerale di una cosa in cui hai creduto.
Ma poi ci sarà una rinascita.
Sempre meglio che andare al proprio funerale.


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto sopra, questo link ti porta al mio primo ex marito:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=65463&postcount=14


non avevo letto ...perchè non era aggiornata la pagina ..

che gente che c'è in giro ..


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non avevo letto ...perchè non era aggiornata la pagina ..
> 
> che gente che c'è in giro ..


... non ti meravigliare, c'e' anche di peggio  .


----------



## Giuma (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non ti meravigliare, c'e' anche di peggio  .


infatti l'ho sposato io


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> infatti l'ho sposato io


 Non c'è limite al peggio.
Hai un grande vantaggio: sei giovane e puoi liberarti presto.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'è limite al peggio.
> Hai un grande vantaggio: sei giovane e puoi liberarti presto.


 grande problema il rapporto padre, bambina.speriamo che da questo punto di vista lui cambi in futuro


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> infatti l'ho sposato io


Giuma, c'è tanta gente buon a al mondo che subisce torti assurdi, ma non è che potremmo darli tutti a tuo marito...solo per renderlo conoscio che lui sta decisamente bene!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande problema il rapporto padre, bambina.speriamo che da questo punto di vista lui cambi in futuro


 Eh sì, dipende da lui.
Però è più facile in una situazione di chiarezza e stabile che in una situazione di insofferenza e tensione che l'incubo dell'abbandono.


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> infatti l'ho sposato io


Fai conto ch'e' come il biglietto della lotteria  ... nella vita ci vuole "anche" tanto culo  .


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah.. io mica ho capito bene cosa ha in testa di fare tuo marito, ma mi sa nemmeno tu.
> morale, nessuno farà niente.
> lui è fuori di testa perché non sa lasciare la tipa ma di rimando si sente una carogna con se stesso (non con te, almeno per ora..) perché non sa gestire la cosa e tu paghi le conseguenze in tutti i sensi.
> non ti dico vai dall'avvocato perché tanto non ci andrai... ma spero tanto che qualcuno che ti vuole bene veramente non ti lasci sola in questo momento.
> ti capisco e ti sono vicina.


Già:up::up:
Bisogna esserci dentro nelle questioni:up:


----------



## megliosola (11 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> questo è un paraculo e sta cercando di mettere le mani avanti con chi lo sta a sentire
> sostenendo che è lei che ha le colpe di ciò che è successo


 
:up::uperfetto!!...si sta preparando il terreno per ogni eventualità...

finisco di leggere ancora...


----------



## megliosola (11 Settembre 2010)

ciao giuma
ho letto a step e come vedi ti scrivo ora...
mi sembra di rivivere il mio incubo...quando la sera lui si stendeva sul divano e non lasciava spazio per me e mio figlio...
piccoli e , nel tuo caso, grandi soprusi che danno l'esatta misura della persona, della loro pochezza d'animo 
stai su cara per te ma principalmente per la piccola, e come hanno già detto tutti, corri a mettere per iscritto tutto quanto con l'aiuto dell'avv.to, perchè tuo marito oltre al resto s'è fumato il cervello (il mio si aiutava con gli anabolizzanti)
...un suggerimento: pensa a che tipo di vita vuoi offrire a tua figlia, una famiglia finta coi genitori che si sbranano (nella migliore delle ipotesi), con una mamma sempre triste e un padre sempre più assente??
per me questo pensiero è stato determinante

ti abbraccio
megliosola


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

giuma, spero tutto bene dall'avvocato
almeno compatibilmente con la situazione
:angeletto:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

*A me...*

Insomma fa tanta tristezza, fanno tanta tristezza le soluzioni per slittamento nell'etica. I rimedi contemporanei. Forse per fortuna, in teoria, chi è debole dovrebbe essere tutelato, ma mi riempie comunque di una tristezza infinita, che un essere umano, non abbia il potere di dirimere le sue questioni senza ricorrerre a figure totemiche: l'AVVOCATO. ( Nulla contro di loro, li temo come la peste bubbonica, ma nulla contro di loro). Fanno il loro mestiere.
Un mestiere che non è essere i garanti dell'ordine.
La famiglia è sola.

Giuma, te la scrivo in dialetto, magari te la fai tradurre dalla nonna.

Na volta, le nostre fameje xerano tute grande e numerose. I veci tendea par sora e dapartuto. Se la nuora faseva la rognosa, o la farfalona, intervenieva le done, a dirghe, non se fa così, che te si na dona sposà. Na volta decideva i veci chi xera un bravo omo par ti, ti te dovevi aver na bona dota, e lu, dovea avere tanti pajari, testa sule spale, e voja de lavorare.
Na volta, non ghe xera schei per i avvocati, e sta tranquilla, che i veci, alla domenega in fondo la ciesa, o alla sera nel filò, sistemava i loro mestieri. Credame, na volta, to pare, to fradei, to zii, i saria nà all'osteria in serca de to mario. Na fracassà de bote e i lo sistemava. Ti si massa bona e ingenua. E un fiatin orgogliosa. Massa inbrechenà.
Ciao Un Abbraccio!


----------



## megliosola (14 Settembre 2010)

è vero hai ragione...fa una tristezza infinita, ma non fa triste anche sentire storie come quella di giuma o peggio ancora di ellina (ma pure io non ho scherzato)
non fa triste leggere di amarax che ancora si arrovella dopo ben 5 anni?? e lei non si è separata eh
e poi quando ci sono i bambini è pure peggio 
dai conte non è facile per nessuno...non tutti riescono a mantenere gli equilibri come te e tua moglie, magari tu fai mille sforzi e il marito se ne va lo stesso appena può (come è capitato ad una mia amica di recente e a me a suo tempo)... altro che avvocato, li ci vorrebbe un killer

ciao a tutti :up:


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> ciao giuma
> ho letto a step e come vedi ti scrivo ora...
> mi sembra di rivivere il mio incubo...quando la sera lui si stendeva sul divano e non lasciava spazio per me e mio figlio...
> piccoli e , nel tuo caso, grandi soprusi che danno l'esatta misura della persona, della loro pochezza d'animo
> ...


grazie di avermi scritto !
sto cercando di stare sù .. di non sprofondare .. c'è mi padre che mi dice : "Vai avanti per questa strada , non girarti indietro , se ti fermi a fai marcia indietro firmi la tua condanna!

l'avvocato mi ha fatto questa domanda : Elisa te la senti di passare altri 40 anni così?!

ho rifflettuto .... 

sabato era il compleanno di nostra figlia , io l'ho portata dal nonno per festeggiare al mattino , alle 17 l'ho riportata a casa .Lui stava lavandi l'auto , mia figlia non l'ha salutato e idem lui.
Sono andata in bagno a preparmi io e mia figlia per uscire per una pizza a festeggiare con i miei e una coppia di amici.

Esco di casa vado da mia suocera e gli dico noi andiamo festeggiare , mi dice che lui era andato lì per vedere se c'era nostra figlia per fargli gli auguri.
Allora ritorno dentro casa e dico a mia figlia di andare da suo padre per salutarlo e farsi fare gli auguri , ho dovuto insistere perchè non voleva andarci. 
E' andata , lui era in bagno chiuso  a chiave. 
La bambina gli dice : Ciao Papi , volevo salutarti !"
Lui risponde : "potevi venire prima!!" e non ha aperto la porta.
Mia figlia ha pianto .....

questo è il regalo che gli ha fatto per il suo compleanno.....

siamo uscite a cena  .. alle 23.00 a inziato a supplicarmi di portarla a casa perchè aveva paura che suo papà litigasse un'altra volta con me perchè la portavo a casa a mezzanotte ..

Torno a casa alle 23.30 lui è uscito .

a mezzanotte e mezza suona il telefono di casa .  Prendo un colpo!
Rispondo sento rumori di sottofondo , dico pronto e riattacca ..

alla domenica alle 11.00 andiamo fuori io e mia figlia in giardino , lui ci chiude fuori e riapre alle 16.00

mi sono un pò dilungata ..

Bene ho riflettuto se posso passare la mia vita e anche  mia figlia in questo modo ?
Bhè certo che no!!
che schifo di uomo è questo !! per quella stronza di merda chissà quanto spenderà per portala  a cena e tutto il resto , per sua figlia per il suo compleanno neanche un regalo una festa , un pò di gioia. Noooo anzi l'ha fatta stare male!! imperdonabile!!!!!!!!!!!! :incazzato:
domenica tutte le famiglie normali vanno al parco a pranzo dai nonni ... non sò qualcosa fanno .. e noi?? chiuse fuori perchè ?? lui era lì dentro in divano a dormire!! sarei entrata in casa in macchina !! ma avevo le chiavi dentro casa

sto impazzendo dalla rabbia!

perchè non ha i coglioni e la sua cattiveria se la ficca in quel posto si siede a tavola e dice basta ugnuno per la sua strada . Ma quale demente può pensare di poter vivere una "vita" in questo modo??
anche in questo devo arrangiarmi io!!


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma fa tanta tristezza, fanno tanta tristezza le soluzioni per slittamento nell'etica. I rimedi contemporanei. Forse per fortuna, in teoria, chi è debole dovrebbe essere tutelato, ma mi riempie comunque di una tristezza infinita, che un essere umano, non abbia il potere di dirimere le sue questioni senza ricorrerre a figure totemiche: l'AVVOCATO. ( Nulla contro di loro, li temo come la peste bubbonica, ma nulla contro di loro). Fanno il loro mestiere.
> Un mestiere che non è essere i garanti dell'ordine.
> La famiglia è sola.
> 
> ...


ciao conte!
si si riesco a capire bene il dialetto .. 
certo quello che scrivi tu qui è verità!
ma nel mio caso il padre da parte sua manca ( non sarebbe mai successo tutto questo se lui fosse vivo) e sua madre mi dice porta pazienza anch'io mi sono ritrovata sola e ho dovuto farmi forza ed andare avanti , vivi come se lui non ci fosse. 
Cosa?? io dovrei vivere cosi!!
no basta al mio posto non lo farebbe nessuno, anzi come ha detto mio padre qualsiasi moglie lo avrebbe lasciato quando è andato in ferie tre giorni con l'amante!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie di avermi scritto !
> sto cercando di stare sù .. di non sprofondare .. c'è mi padre che mi dice : "Vai avanti per questa strada , non girarti indietro , se ti fermi a fai marcia indietro firmi la tua condanna!
> 
> l'avvocato mi ha fatto questa domanda : Elisa *te la senti di passare altri 40 anni così?!*
> ...



E' la stessa domanda che mi ero fatta io quando ero arrivata al limite.

La risposta è no. Nessuno merita di vivere così. Ma nemmeno per un altro anno. Nemmeno un altro mese.

Vai avanti Giuma. Vedrai, quando tutto sarà finito ti sembrerà di esserti risvegliata da un incubo.

E hai la tua bambina da salvaguardare.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie di avermi scritto !
> sto cercando di stare sù .. di non sprofondare .. c'è mi padre che mi dice : "Vai avanti per questa strada , non girarti indietro , se ti fermi a fai marcia indietro firmi la tua condanna!
> 
> l'avvocato mi ha fatto questa domanda : Elisa te la senti di passare altri 40 anni così?!
> ...



Continua a pensare a questo, quando hai paura e ti manca il fiato.
Coraggio, sarà dura ma le stai preparando una vita più serenza.
A 8 anni si preoccupa di orari e tutto perchè non senta il padre arrabbiato con te... lui è imperdonabile.
Tu stai facendo i passi giusti. 
Per favore, tienici informate, dicci che cosa ti ha detto l'avvocato, che passi ti ha consigliato.

Un bacio grande


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> E' la stessa domanda che mi ero fatta io quando ero arrivata al limite.
> 
> La risposta è no. Nessuno merita di vivere così. Ma nemmeno per un altro anno. Nemmeno un altro mese.
> 
> ...


la cosa che più mi ha fatto paura è stato questo discorso ( dell'avv.)

se tua figlia inizia ad andare male a scuola, magari gli dice piangendo che a casa la mamma e il papà litigano che il papà prende per il collo la mamma ... in caso di violenze domestiche le maestre infirmano assistenti sociali , in questi casi ci vanno giù duri Eh. Ti portano via la bambina! la affidano alla casa famiglia perchè dicono ma tu giuma non l'hai tutelata!!

no non merito di vivere così , avrò sbagliato anch'io , ma non da meritare di essere trattata così ! peggio delle bestie!
E' li muto in questa casa , mangia , dorme , esce , dice tre parole solo per le fatture!!
ma porca vacca ma reagisci, cosa pesa ti ottenere così , che  mi faccio le valigie e vado piangendo dicendogli ti amo??? ma non esiste!!


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Continua a pensare a questo, quando hai paura e ti manca il fiato.
> Coraggio, sarà dura ma le stai preparando una vita più serenza.
> A 8 anni si preoccupa di orari e tutto perchè non senta il padre arrabbiato con te... lui è imperdonabile.
> Tu stai facendo i passi giusti.
> ...


l'avvocato ha detto che ha una valanga di lementi per partire , la casa mi aspetta di diritto, oppure si fa valutare e lui me ne compra una , poi in base al reddito mi aspetta il mantenimento della figlia ecc,  ma ha paura per quando lui riceverà la lettera !
ha detto che di tutti i casi che ha il mio è quello che più la preoccupa ... perchè ha detto è una attimo che gli scappa il gioco di mano ... ne sentiamo tutti i giorni per il telegiornale , e secondo me qui ci siamo veramente vicini !!

Lo sò andesso mi direte che non serviva, me l'ha detto anche l'avv. ma come ho spiegato a lui voglio sbatterci il naso .. e voglio vederci chiaro fino in fondo , voglio vedere il  motivo reale di questa sua follia, se è perchè è andato di cervello o x l'altra..

voglio le foto !

si una bimba non può dirmi a 8 anni no non voglio andare alle giostre perchè magari il papà si arrabbia un'altra volta con me . 
io l'ho preparata e domienica pomeriggio l'ho portata , che si fotta lui , mi figlia ha il diritto di divertirsi ed essere spensierata , se non lo è adesso quando lo sarà?? quando è grande ?? no no !!


----------



## cleo81 (14 Settembre 2010)

Vai Giuma, vai via da questa situazione.
Sempre a testa alta, ma vattene.

Lo devi a te stessa, e a tua figlia.
Non permettere che quest'idiota vi rovini la vita più di quanto non abbia già fatto.
Non permettere che tua figlia cresca pensando che tu non hai avuto il coraggio di cambiare le vostre vite.
Non permettere a un uomo di farti perdere tutto ciò che di positivo puoi ancora ricevere dalla vita.
Non permettere a te stessa di rassegnarti.

Hai tutto nelle tue mani, fatti forza.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie di avermi scritto !
> sto cercando di stare sù .. di non sprofondare .. c'è mi padre che mi dice : "Vai avanti per questa strada , non girarti indietro , se ti fermi a fai marcia indietro firmi la tua condanna!
> 
> l'avvocato mi ha fatto questa domanda : Elisa te la senti di passare altri 40 anni così?!
> ...


questo post fa male a me che non ti conosco
non voglio neanche pensare come starei se lo vivessi


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> l'avvocato ha detto che ha una valanga di lementi per partire , la casa mi aspetta di diritto, oppure si fa valutare e lui me ne compra una , poi in base al reddito mi aspetta il mantenimento della figlia ecc, ma ha paura per quando lui riceverà la lettera !
> ha detto che di tutti i casi che ha il mio è quello che più la preoccupa ... perchè ha detto è una attimo che gli scappa il gioco di mano ... ne sentiamo tutti i giorni per il telegiornale , e secondo me qui ci siamo veramente vicini !!
> 
> Lo sò andesso *mi direte che non serviva,* me l'ha detto anche l'avv. ma come ho spiegato a lui voglio sbatterci il naso .. e voglio vederci chiaro fino in fondo , voglio vedere il motivo reale di questa sua follia, se è perchè è andato di cervello o x l'altra..
> ...


non ho capito i grassetti: li puoi spiegare?

il rosso fa sanguinare il cuore come altre delle cose che racconti: molte, troppe


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ho capito i grassetti: li puoi spiegare?
> 
> il rosso fa sanguinare il cuore come altre delle cose che racconti: molte, troppe


le foto di lui con lei !

non posso dire  di più....

non servivano per dirvorziare le foto ...


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> le foto di lui con lei !
> 
> non posso dire  di più....
> 
> non servivano per dirvorziare le foto ...



Ora che ho capito, ti dico in effetti quello che ti aspettavi... non servono.
Perdi solo tempo.

Lui è andato fuori di testa perchè è un drogato. Nons erve una amante per andare fuori di testa. Tanti si fanno l'amante e continuano tranquillamente la propria vita. Lui è violento, tratta male la figlia, è un drogato.

Non perdere tempo. Lo sai che lei c'è. Dato che sai tanto di lei puoi pure parlarci. 
Sicura di non voler solo lasciar passare altro tempo? Che reazione speri di ottenere da lui una volta che avrai le foto?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ora che ho capito, ti dico in effetti quello che ti aspettavi... non servono.
> Perdi solo tempo.
> 
> Lui è andato fuori di testa perchè è un drogato. Nons erve una amante per andare fuori di testa. Tanti si fanno l'amante e continuano tranquillamente la propria vita. Lui è violento, tratta male la figlia, è un drogato.
> ...


conta molto più la droga che l'amante ai fini di un'eventuale giudiziale (per la consensuale non serve niente)

giuma scusa ma se tuo marito si comportasse come si comporta ma non avesse l'amante, tu te lo terresti?

io manco morta


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ora che ho capito, ti dico in effetti quello che ti aspettavi... non servono.
> Perdi solo tempo.
> 
> Lui è andato fuori di testa perchè è un drogato. Nons erve una amante per andare fuori di testa. Tanti si fanno l'amante e continuano tranquillamente la propria vita. Lui è violento, tratta male la figlia, è un drogato.
> ...


le voglio solo per sbattergliele sopra il tavolo e dirgli che a me non mi prende per il c... che non sono stupida! anzi lo farà l'avv per me.
non mi interessa la sua reazione, ognuno è responsabile delle sue azioni.
che stia pure con lei , e tanti auguri !
non perderò tempo al massimo 5 giorni , me credo che basti mercoledi sera ..cis .. 
e anche perchè voglio fare separazione con addebito.
dopo l'inferno che ho passato pure l'avvocato devo pagarmi , ho già pagato io!


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> conta molto più la droga che l'amante ai fini di un'eventuale giudiziale (per la consensuale non serve niente)
> 
> giuma scusa ma se tuo marito si comportasse come si comporta ma non avesse l'amante, tu te lo terresti?
> 
> io manco morta


no neanche io , ma oltre a tutto questo c'è anche l'amante!
allora lei se la spassa e io l'inferno !
che se lo prenda in toto quest'uomo !


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> le voglio solo per sbattergliele sopra il tavolo e dirgli che a me non mi prende per il c... che non sono stupida! anzi lo farà l'avv per me.
> non mi interessa la sua reazione, ognuno è responsabile delle sue azioni.
> che stia pure con lei , e tanti auguri !
> non perderò tempo al massimo 5 giorni , me credo che basti mercoledi sera ..cis ..
> ...



Va bene cara, capisco.
Se ne hai bisogno tu, lo sai solo tu.

Siamo comunque con te. 

Rifletti però sulla richiesta di addebito. Una consensuale è più veloce, e non ti toglierà nulla. Se tu guadagni di meno, non ti toglie nulla, nè a te nè a tua figlia.
L'unica differenza, se vinci l'addebito, è che lui non potrà ereditare da te. Ma che te ne frega, se tanto tutto quanto alla fine sarà di tua figlia?

Lo so che ti pare tutto ingiusto, *è* tutto ingiusto, ma forse vale la pena pagarti da sola l'avvocato e chiedere la consensuale per permettere a te *e a tua figlia* di esserne fuori il prima possibile.


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Va bene cara, capisco.
> Se ne hai bisogno tu, lo sai solo tu.
> 
> Siamo comunque con te.
> ...


si ne ho bisogno io!


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

*Giuma*

Non ho capito..l'avvocato ha paura della sua reazione quando lui leggerà la lettera... e cosa ti ha suggerito di fare per proteggere te e la bambina?
A quello devi pensare: cerca di non rimanere sola in casa.

Poi, tranquilla, non ti toglieranno la bimba per darla ai servizi sociali...tu ti stai comportando con cautela...mi raccomando , mostra a tutti che sei circondata dall'amore dei tuoi cari; che si sappia in giro che la bimba ha nonni amorevoli, un nucleo dal quale non può essere allontanata.
Nessuno ti farà del male, ma prega tuo papà di starti sempre accanto.
Che venga a dormire da te....se è necessario.

in caso di necessità, puoi andare a stare dai tuoi...ma devi provare che il tuo comportamento è assolutamente necessitato.

Fai controllare all'avvocato se a carico del tuo ex ci sono pendenti: ti serviranno per dimostrare chi è lui.
Comportati sempre come hai fatto fino ad ora...sei un brava mamma, e lo capiranno tutti. Non alzare mai la voce con lui...
Se ti pare che questo avvocato non sia abbastanza duro...cambialo...ci vorrebbe uno studio con un penalista.
Il tuo è un caso difficile, perchè il tuo ex è un balorodo...ma i mezzi per difenderti ce li hai.

stai tranquilla.


----------



## megliosola (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no neanche io , ma oltre a tutto questo c'è anche l'amante!
> allora lei se la spassa e io l'inferno !
> che se lo prenda in toto quest'uomo !


 
ciao giuma
macchè se la spassa...questa non sa in che casino si è messa con le sue mani...e tu lasciacela 

cmq, nel tuo caso il fatto che lui ha l'amante è l'ultimo dei pensieri (lo so ora per te è il primo ti capisco bene) il problema è proprio lui che non è in grado di sostenere una famiglia...
e tu se puoi cerca di evitare a tua figlia tutto l'evitabile, se  ha un padre pdm non è colpa sua, anche se i bambini molto spesso pensano sia colpa loro


----------



## megliosola (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie di avermi scritto !
> sto cercando di stare sù .. di non sprofondare .. c'è mi padre che mi dice : "Vai avanti per questa strada , non girarti indietro , se ti fermi a fai marcia indietro firmi la tua condanna!
> 
> l'avvocato mi ha fatto questa domanda : Elisa te la senti di passare altri 40 anni così?!
> ...


 
ci ritorno qui, perchè ho letto e riletto e mi si attorcigliano le budella...
capisco la tua rabbia (ancora oggi dopo 4 anni se penso a degli episodi mi incazzo come una iena) ma devi assolutamente e solo allontanarti da lui...
i tossici saranno pure persone fragili, ma o si è come loro o niente...a meno che uno non abbia la vocazione al martirio..e tu mi pare hai un bel pò da fare con una ragazzina di 8 anni da crescere...
giuma lascialo alla sua follia e salvatevi tu e tua figlia, non le costruire ancora altri ricordi terribili


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

in questo thread si sente il profumo dolcissimo della solidarietà e dell'affetto e quel bellissimo miracolo che avviene quando le donne si aprono e offrono la loro sorellanza.
bella lì :up:


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> in questo thread si sente il profumo dolcissimo della solidarietà e dell'affetto e quel bellissimo miracolo che avviene quando le donne si aprono e offrono la loro sorellanza.
> bella lì :up:



...se...e dico se...fosse veramente tossico...convieni che la cosa è molto più complicata?? (altro che sorellanza)

1...se lei lo capisce...dovrà aiutarlo e/o cercare di farlo (nell'ipotetico momento in cui lui si arrende e cerca aiuto)
2...se invece addirittura lo denuncia (ho letto che la spingiamo anche in penale...) si può correre il rischio che lui e tutta la famiglia, bambina compresa! entrino in un circolo vizioso incredibile che in termini di sforzi e tempi di sofferenza, è quanto meno sconveniente (e intravedo solo vantaggi per lui...drogarsi non è reato!)


----------



## megliosola (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> in questo thread si sente il profumo dolcissimo della solidarietà e dell'affetto e quel bellissimo miracolo che avviene quando le donne si aprono e offrono la loro sorellanza.
> bella lì :up:


ciao brugola 
io non ce la faccio a sentire storie come queste, con bambini che non vengono  considerati, con mariti come quello di giuma (e in piccolo) come il mio, ai quali non gliene frega una cippa dei loro figli...e se possono attraverso di loro ti fanno pure del male
la sorellanza è una cosa bellissima e ti da tanta forza (io a suo tempo qui l'ho trovata) peccato che non ce ne sia molta...ma almeno qui in questo thread :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...se...e dico se...fosse veramente tossico...convieni che la cosa è molto più complicata?? (altro che sorellanza)
> 
> 1...se lei lo capisce...dovrà aiutarlo e/o cercare di farlo (nell'ipotetico momento in cui lui si arrende e cerca aiuto)
> 2...se invece addirittura lo denuncia (ho letto che la spingiamo anche in penale...) si può correre il rischio che lui e tutta la famiglia, bambina compresa! entrino in un circolo vizioso incredibile che in termini di sforzi e tempi di sofferenza, è quanto meno sconveniente (e intravedo solo vantaggi per lui...drogarsi non è reato!)





-Lui *è *tossico, gli hanno ritirato la patente per uso di coca.

-Perchè deve aiutarlo? Come moglie è costretta a mantenerlo se lui non è in grado di farlo, ma non è questo il caso. Se il marito non chiede aiuto -e non lo chiede- che deve fare Giuma? 

-non la spingiamo al penale. Parliamo di cosa succederebbe nell'eventualità, ma mi pare che la maggior parte qui parli di consensuale. Anche l'addebito, non vuol dire denunciarlo.

-drogarsi adesso *è* reato.  la dose che ti puoi portare appresso senza conseguenze penali è minima, e comunque vieni schedato come persona da tenere in osservazione.
E' realto guidare da drogato, e guidare senza patente, cose che fa e ha fatto entrambe. E' reato minacciare e mettere le mani addosso.
Ma non ha importanza, l'importante è finire questa situazione, assolutamente deleteria epr Giuma e figlia.


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...se...e dico se...fosse veramente tossico...convieni che la cosa è molto più complicata?? (altro che sorellanza)
> 
> 1...se lei lo capisce...dovrà aiutarlo e/o cercare di farlo (nell'ipotetico momento in cui lui si arrende e cerca aiuto)
> 2...se invece addirittura lo denuncia (ho letto che la spingiamo anche in penale...) si può correre il rischio che lui e tutta la famiglia, bambina compresa! entrino in un circolo vizioso incredibile che in termini di sforzi e tempi di sofferenza, è quanto meno sconveniente (e intravedo solo vantaggi per lui...drogarsi non è reato!)


certo che è complicata, ma siccome da quel che racconta è un tossico la faccenda è assolutamente da risolvere subito e nel modo pi+ indolore possibile.
cmq mi ha intenerito leggere di tante donne che ci sono passate e ne sono uscite in modo dignitoso e a mio modo di vedere eroico


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> -Lui *è *tossico, gli hanno ritirato la patente per uso di coca.
> 
> -Perchè deve aiutarlo? Come moglie è costretta a mantenerlo se lui non è in grado di farlo, ma non è questo il caso. Se il marito non chiede aiuto -e non lo chiede- che deve fare Giuma?
> 
> ...



...non ha più la patente?

...bè la situazione allora è già grave, credevo avesse un uso abbastanza frequente... (che lo portava ad una vita piuttosto "distratta") no un abuso conclamato...questi sono altri termini, 
e a maggior ragione le consiglio di abbandonare il campo e no di fare resistenza in quella casa...la bambina và protetta allontanandola da quell'ambiente (vedi riferimento al "chiuso in bagno", anche la bambina ha capito che stava facendo qualcosa che non doveva! perchè anche la mamma sta sotto botta... ora mi è chiaro!)...no facendola restare lì (IHMO)


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> certo che è complicata, ma siccome da quel che racconta è un tossico la faccenda è assolutamente da risolvere subito e nel modo pi+ indolore possibile.
> cmq mi ha intenerito leggere di tante donne che ci sono passate e ne sono uscite in modo dignitoso e a mio modo di vedere eroico



...non avevo gli elementi per valutare la gravità...d'accordo nel risolverla subito...via con la bambina a casa dei nonni per un pò...


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non ha più la patente?
> 
> ...bè la situazione allora è già grave, credevo avesse un uso abbastanza frequente... (che lo portava ad una vita piuttosto "distratta") no un abuso conclamato...questi sono altri termini,
> e a maggior ragione le consiglio di abbandonare il campo e no di fare resistenza in quella casa...la bambina và protetta allontanandola da quell'ambiente (vedi riferimento al "chiuso in bagno", anche la bambina ha capito che stava facendo qualcosa che non doveva! perchè anche la mamma sta sotto botta... ora mi è chiaro!)...no facendola restare lì (IHMO)



Sono d'accordo che deve andarsene il prima possibile, tutti sono d'accordo qui.
L'unica cosa che diciamo di diverso da te è che prima doveva andare dall'avvocato per farlo nei termini legali, in modo da non precludersi la possibilità di far valere i suoi diritti.

Per noi, doveva andare dall'avvocato il giorno in cui si è iscritta al forum, e via da casa la sera stessa 

Coraggio Giuma, lo sappiamo che è difficile, ma ci stai riuscendoooo!!!!!! :up:


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che deve andarsene il prima possibile, tutti sono d'accordo qui.
> *L'unica cosa che diciamo di diverso da te è che prima doveva andare dall'avvocato per farlo nei termini legali, in modo da non precludersi la possibilità di far valere i suoi diritti.*
> 
> Per noi, doveva andare dall'avvocato il giorno in cui si è iscritta al forum, e via da casa la sera stessa
> ...


...neanche...io ho detto che bastava la comunicazione dell'avv. di dove andava, quando si parlava di abbandono del tetto e sottrazione di minore.........non credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa (forse io e te, ma altri no!)


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma leggo solo ora le altre schifezze che ti ha fatto!! 
Posso solo dirti che ti sono vicina...e ti incito a proseguire!!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che deve andarsene il prima possibile, tutti sono d'accordo qui.
> L'unica cosa che diciamo di diverso da te è che prima doveva andare dall'avvocato per farlo nei termini legali, in modo da non precludersi la possibilità di far valere i suoi diritti.
> 
> Per noi, doveva andare dall'avvocato il giorno in cui si è iscritta al forum, e via da casa la sera stessa
> ...


 scusate ma esiste ancora l'abbandono del tetto coniugale come addebito? Pensavo di no...  Tanto la casa il giudice la darebbe comunque a lei ed alla figlia, giusto?


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *scusate ma esiste ancora l'abbandono del tetto coniugale come addebito?* Pensavo di no...  Tanto la casa il giudice la darebbe comunque a lei ed alla figlia, giusto?



e sai bene!
 Non esiste...figuriamoci se è sottrazione di minore andare dai nonni!!


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> scusate ma esiste ancora l'abbandono del tetto coniugale come addebito? Pensavo di no...  ?


No, non esiste più. Io so così.
Mi sembra però esista il mancato obbligo dei doveri familiari 8o qualcosa del genere) e la sottrazione di minore.



> Tanto la casa il giudice la darebbe comunque a lei ed alla figlia, giusto


 Il giudice affiderà sicuramente la casa al minore e al genitore presso cui il minore deve "domiciliare".
in questo caso, sicuramente sarà giuma.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> e sai bene!
> Non esiste...figuriamoci se è sottrazione di minore andare dai nonni!!


 Ma appunto... poi con una merda d'uomo che ti tratta così!


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, non esiste più. Io so così.
> Mi sembra però esista il mancato obbligo dei doveri familiari 8o qualcosa del genere) e la sottrazione di minore.
> 
> Il giudice affiderà sicuramente la casa al minore e al genitore presso cui il minore deve "domiciliare".
> in questo caso, sicuramente sarà giuma.


 Ed allora, forse potrebbe tranquillamente andare qualche giorno dai nonni... certo, sempre meglio sentire l'avvocato. Si fa in fretta a passare dalla ragione al torto, con la legge.


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> e sai bene!
> Non esiste...figuriamoci se è sottrazione di minore andare dai nonni!!


 Si è sottrazione di minore se lei fa le valigiee si trasferisce con la bimba dai nonni: senza un valido motivo = ergo senza che un avvocato con lettera di richiesta di separazione, comunichi al marito che, vista òa situazione insostenibile e non adatta ad un minore, moglie e figlia si trasferiscono in attesa di disposizioni del giudice. Lasciando il domicilio di dove trovarlo.
Altrimenti è sottrazione di minore. 
E anche se moralmente non lo è, a livello legale giuma dovrebbe spiegare e *dimostrare *il perchè non lo è.


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ed allora, forse potrebbe tranquillamente andare qualche giorno dai nonni... certo, sempre meglio sentire l'avvocato. Si fa in fretta a passare *dalla ragione al torto, con la legge*.


 Appunto...


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, non esiste più. Io so così.
> Mi sembra però esista il mancato obbligo dei doveri familiari 8o qualcosa del genere) e la sottrazione di minore.
> 
> *Il giudice affiderà sicuramente la casa al minore e al genitore presso cui il minore deve "domiciliare".
> in questo caso, sicuramente sarà giuma.*



Questo significa giudiziale!!

...e posto che dopo tempo e sforzi ciò avverrà, non abbiamo creato una situazione ancora più invivibile per Giuma ma soprattutto per la bambina??
(basti pensare alle visite del papà...diritto-dovere di tutti)

veramente crediamo che un personaggio del genere se la pieghi a portafoglio serenamente e vada altrove in silenzio?

...e vai con carabinieri e robe varie...


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Appunto...


 Si, ho letto ora la tua risposta a Iago... molto meglio esser cauti. Che poi alla fine, l'unica cosa sensata in questi casi è avviare subito la procedura di separazione. Dovrebbe farlo immediatamente, per tanti motivi.


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ho letto ora la tua risposta a Iago... molto meglio esser cauti. Che poi alla fine, l'unica cosa sensata in questi casi è avviare subito la procedura di separazione. Dovrebbe farlo immediatamente, per tanti motivi.


 Sono d'accordo.

Lei ha molti mezzi per tutelare se stessa e la bambina!
l'avvocato poi, mi sembra sappia il fatto suo! :up:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Lei ha molti mezzi per tutelare se stessa e la bambina!
> l'avvocato poi, mi sembra sappia il fatto suo! :up:


Meno male  certo, con uomini del genere, bisogna stare attenti. Molto. L'deale sarebbe una consensuale, per tanti motivi...


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Meno male  certo, con uomini del genere, bisogna stare attenti. Molto. L'deale sarebbe una consensuale, per tanti motivi...


 Quoto..
ma secondo te il marito le verrà incontro?? :condom:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto..
> ma secondo te il marito le verrà incontro?? :condom:


 Dal poco che abbiamo letto di lui... mi sa di no purtroppo. Anche se mi da l'idea di un tipo estremamente confuso ed indeciso (oltrechè merda, chiaramente), e di solito queste persone di fronte alla risolutezza composta e ragionevole non reagiscono male, anzi.


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dal poco che abbiamo letto di lui... mi sa di no purtroppo. Anche se mi da l'idea di un tipo estremamente confuso ed indeciso (oltrechè merda, chiaramente), e di solito queste persone di fronte alla risolutezza composta e ragionevole non reagiscono male, anzi.


 Lo spero tanto...


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo spero tanto...


pure io...  quando leggo queste cose mi chiedo come cazzo si fa ad essere così... mi colpiscono molto... c'è una mancanza di empatia desolante, un'aridità pazzesca. Sembrano alieni non esseri umani. Mi fanno pensare agli insetti.


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> scusate ma esiste ancora l'abbandono del tetto coniugale come addebito? Pensavo di no...  Tanto la casa il giudice la darebbe comunque a lei ed alla figlia, giusto?


no. Ma esiste il mancato rispetto dell'obbligo di assistenza. Giuma non può portare via la figlia dalla casa coniugale. Da una parte si consiglia a Giuma di andarsene via da casa, perchè il marito è pericoloso; dall'altra le si dice di tacere sulla sua pericolosità e sul fatto che comunque ha  diritto a vedere la bimba...lo deciderà il giudice come e se Il padre potrà vedere sua figlia.
Se mi volete credere bene...l'importante è che l'avvocato di Giuma sappia il fatto suo.
E' bene che in studio ci sia un penalista..non tanto per accusare il marito di Giuma, (che è carne bruciata, ad un cocaionomane, la figlia non gliela danno, e neanche la casa, per il momento), ma per difendere Giuma e la piccol da possibili ire del bastardo.

E lo ripeto, nessun avvocato porta un tossico in giudiziale..sarebbe un suicidio; sia per l'assistito, che per l'avvocato.
Non conosco avvocati che amano perdere le cause.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> no. Ma esiste il mancato rispetto dell'obbligo di assistenza. Giuma non può portare via la figlia dalla casa coniugale. Da una parte si consiglia a Giuma di andarsene via da casa, perchè il marito è pericoloso; dall'altra le si dice di tacere sulla sua pericolosità e sul fatto che comunque ha diritto a vedere la bimba...lo deciderà il giudice come e se Il padre potrà vedere sua figlia.
> *Se mi volete credere bene*...l'importante è che l'avvocato di Giuma sappia il fatto suo.
> E' bene che in studio ci sia un penalista..non tanto per accusare il marito di Giuma, (che è carne bruciata, ad un cocaionomane, la figlia non gliela danno, e neanche la casa, per il momento), ma per difendere Giuma e la piccol da possibili ire del bastardo.
> 
> ...


 Non capscio perchè polemizzi... perchè non dovrei crederti?


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non capscio perchè polemizzi... perchè non dovrei crederti?


Non polemizzo.
Se leggi tutto con attenzione, ti rendi contoche  non polemizzo:up:

Credo che Giuma debba difendersi da quell'uomo. E ha solo la legge per farlo.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non polemizzo.
> Se leggi tutto con attenzione, ti rendi contoche non polemizzo:up:
> 
> *Credo che Giuma debba difendersi da quell'uomo. E ha solo la legge per farlo*.


 Si, ma infatti le dicevo anche io, pur da totale ignorante in materia, che prima di fare qualsiasi cosa deve sentire il suo avvocato perchè si fa presto con la legge a passare dalla parte del torto. E  continuo a pensare che debba separarsi legalmente il prima possibile.


----------



## minnie (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> e sai bene!
> Non esiste...*figuriamoci se è sottrazione di minore andare dai nonni*!!


attenzione, io stavo per andarmene (avevo già i bagagli in macchina) dai miei con il bambino, quando lui è tornato prima dal lavoro e ha chiamato il suo avvocato. Può essere configurato come sottrazione di minore, se non preventivamente e ufficialmente comunicato. Purtroppo confermato anche dagli avvocati che ho consultato io...
Che mondo meraviglioso...
Devo fargli una raccomandata dicendo che io e il piccolo andiamo momentaneamente a vivere dai nonni per via del clima di tensione ecc ecc. Aspettare che la riceva, quindi fare i bagagli e andare. Certo se nel tempo che intercorre fra la lettura della raccomandata e la partenza da casa non mi prende il bambino o non mi ammazza.... e sperare che in seguito non vada a prendere il bambino al nido (ho chiesto, salvo un provvedimento del giudice le maestre sono obbligate a darglielo, è il padre) e come mi ha promesso, cambi la serratura. E visto che la residenza legale del bambino è da lui, dove vivo ora, per potermelo riprendere devo aspettare che un giudice sentenzi l'affido. Nel mentre sono libera solo di andarlo a trovare. Dio benedica le associazioni dei padri separati. So che quello che loro professano e richiedono è in gran parte giusto, ma il risultato è anche questo: che un padre a cui non frega nulla di suo figlio (il mio stanotte, visto che il piccolo è stato male e urlava ha dichiarato:1 "non ci ho mai creduto, ma questo è indemoniato bisogna portarlo da un esorcista; 2 "maledetto il giorno in cui ti ho detto che potevamo avere un altro figlio";3 il bambino era spaventato perchè aveva vomitato e mentre cercavo di calmarne il pianto disperato, lui ha iniziato a urlargli di piantarla e mi voleva obbligare a metterlo nel suo lettino finche non si stufava di piangere. Tutto ovviamente ben lontano da testimoni) dicevo padri a cui non importa nulla dei figli possono usarli come arma di vendetta. 
*(parlo del mio caso giuma, bada! Tu con la prova della tossicodipendenza sei in una botte di ferro)*


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

E' come dice Minnie. Purtroppo è così.
Senza contare il fatto, che raccomandata o meno, lui può sempre tentare di dimostrare che la moglie è andata via di casa perchè troppo fragile di nervi. Così è lei che si ritrova gli assistenti sociali.
Dirò di più...se lascia la casa e va a vivere dai genitori, e come suggerisce incautamente Iago, non fa parola dei vizietti del marito, al momento dell'affido, il giudice stabilirà che la figlia debba vivere là dove è nata, e dove è cresciuta, cioè, la casa coniugale (dove sicuramente la bimba ha una camera tutta per sè) Quindi Giuma a casa dai genitori... il marito con la figlia a casa propria.

E lo ripeto a caratteri cubitali: io non suggerisco certo a Giuma di andare in giudiziale.
Ciò che è preoccupante qui, non è tanto la separazione, che dovrebbe essere un aconsensuale, a meno che il marito non decida di rovinarsi da sè, ma la gestione del periodo successivo...


----------



## minnie (14 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' come dice Minnie. Purtroppo è così.
> Senza contare il fatto, che raccomandata o meno, lui può sempre tentare di dimostrare che la moglie è andata via di casa perchè troppo fragile di nervi. Così è lei che si ritrova gli assistenti sociali.
> Dirò di più...se lascia la casa e va a vivere dai genitori, e come suggerisce incautamente Iago, non fa parola dei vizietti del marito, al momento dell'affido, il giudice stabilirà che la figlia debba vivere là dove è nata, e dove è cresciuta, cioè, la casa coniugale (dove sicuramente la bimba ha una camera tutta per sè) Quindi Giuma a casa dai genitori... il marito con la figlia a casa propria.
> 
> ...


Come tutelarsi quindi?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, non esiste più. Io so così.
> Mi sembra però esista il mancato obbligo dei doveri familiari 8o qualcosa del genere) e la sottrazione di minore.
> 
> Il giudice affiderà sicuramente la casa al minore e al genitore presso cui il minore deve "domiciliare".
> in questo caso, sicuramente sarà giuma.


esiste in questi termini

*570. *Violazione degli obblighi di assistenza familiare. (1)
Chiunque, abbandonando il domicilio domestico, o comunque serbando una condotta contraria all'ordine o alla morale delle famiglie, si sottrae agli obblighi di assistenza inerenti alla patria potestà _[c.c. 316]_, [alla tutela legale] _[c.c. 348; c.p. 371, 372]_ (2) o alla qualità di coniuge _[c.c. 143, 147]_, è punito con la reclusione fino a un anno o con la multa da euro 103 a euro 1.032 (3).
Le dette pene si applicano congiuntamente a chi:
1. malversa o dilapida i beni del figlio minore _[c.p. 540]_ o del pupillo _[c.c. 343, 414]_ o del coniuge;
2. fa mancare i mezzi di sussistenza ai discendenti _[c.c. 75]_ di età minore, ovvero inabili al lavoro, agli ascendenti o al coniuge, il quale non sia legalmente separato per sua colpa.
Il delitto è punibile a querela della persona offesa salvo nei casi previsti dal numero 1 e, quando il reato è commesso nei confronti dei minori, dal numero 2 del precedente comma (4).
Le disposizioni di questo articolo non si applicano se il fatto è preveduto come più grave reato da un'altra disposizione di legge


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si è sottrazione di minore se lei fa le valigiee si trasferisce con la bimba dai nonni: senza un valido motivo = ergo senza che un avvocato con lettera di richiesta di separazione, comunichi al marito che, vista òa situazione insostenibile e non adatta ad un minore, moglie e figlia si trasferiscono in attesa di disposizioni del giudice. Lasciando il domicilio di dove trovarlo.
> Altrimenti è sottrazione di minore.
> E anche se moralmente non lo è, a livello legale giuma dovrebbe spiegare e *dimostrare *il perchè non lo è.


quoto


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ..................
> E lo ripeto, nessun avvocato porta un tossico in giudiziale..sarebbe un suicidio; sia per l'assistito, che per l'avvocato.
> Non conosco avvocati che amano perdere le cause.


io ne conosco diversi che ce lo porterebbero lo stesso per pretendere una parcella più elevata di quella conseguibile con la giudiziale e che per questo se ne fregherebbero di perdere la causa


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> attenzione, io stavo per andarmene (avevo già i bagagli in macchina) dai miei con il bambino, quando lui è tornato prima dal lavoro e ha chiamato il suo avvocato. Può essere configurato come sottrazione di minore, se non preventivamente e ufficialmente comunicato. Purtroppo confermato anche dagli avvocati che ho consultato io...
> Che mondo meraviglioso...
> Devo fargli una raccomandata dicendo che io e il piccolo andiamo momentaneamente a vivere dai nonni per via del clima di tensione ecc ecc. Aspettare che la riceva, quindi fare i bagagli e andare. Certo se nel tempo che intercorre fra la lettura della raccomandata e la partenza da casa non mi prende il bambino o non mi ammazza.... e sperare che in seguito non vada a prendere il bambino al nido (ho chiesto, salvo un provvedimento del giudice le maestre sono obbligate a darglielo, è il padre) e come mi ha promesso, cambi la serratura. E visto che la residenza legale del bambino è da lui, dove vivo ora, per potermelo riprendere devo aspettare che un giudice sentenzi l'affido. Nel mentre sono libera solo di andarlo a trovare. Dio benedica le associazioni dei padri separati. So che quello che loro professano e richiedono è in gran parte giusto, ma il risultato è anche questo: *che un padre a cui non frega nulla di suo figlio (il mio stanotte, visto che il piccolo è stato male e urlava ha dichiarato:1 "non ci ho mai creduto, ma questo è indemoniato bisogna portarlo da un esorcista; 2 "maledetto il giorno in cui ti ho detto che potevamo avere un altro figlio";3 il bambino era spaventato perchè aveva vomitato e mentre cercavo di calmarne il pianto disperato, lui ha iniziato a urlargli di piantarla e mi voleva obbligare a metterlo nel suo lettino finche non si stufava di piangere. Tutto ovviamente ben lontano da testimoni) dicevo padri a cui non importa nulla dei figli possono usarli come arma di vendetta. *
> *(parlo del mio caso giuma, bada! Tu con la prova della tossicodipendenza sei in una botte di ferro)*


Non ho parole..!!!:unhappy:.......mi spiace


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Questo significa giudiziale!!
> 
> ...e posto che dopo tempo e sforzi ciò avverrà, non abbiamo creato una situazione ancora più invivibile per Giuma ma soprattutto per la bambina??
> (basti pensare alle visite del papà...diritto-dovere di tutti)
> ...



Ok, forse comincio a capire quello che intendi...

Diciamo che io, in quella situazione -e con la mente lucida e non straziata dal dolore- farei così.

-vado dall'avvocato e mi faccio spiegare per benino* tutte l*e alternative
- Tentativo di risolvere la cosa consensualmente; parlo con lui e vedo come reagisce.
-se reagisce bene... bene. Si procede con la consensuale
-se reagisce male... ho già pronta la lettera in cui lo avviso che vado con la bimba dai nonni, piglio le valige e via. Fuori casa c'è mio padre che in caso di necessità interviene (o amici nerboruti). magari la bimba è *già* dai nonni o da una amica.
-mi trasferisco da qualche parte in attesa di sistemare le cose giudizialmente. Intanto proteggo la bambina e acchiappo al volo l'opportunità di una consensuale quando lui vede che la giudiziale lo butterebbe a terra.


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Come tutelarsi quindi?


Dipende dai casi...ci vuole un avvocato preparato, serio ed onesto.
E pure un bel pò di fortuna..


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> attenzione, io stavo per andarmene (avevo già i bagagli in macchina) dai miei con il bambino, quando lui è tornato prima dal lavoro e ha chiamato il suo avvocato. Può essere configurato come sottrazione di minore, se non preventivamente e ufficialmente comunicato. Purtroppo confermato anche dagli avvocati che ho consultato io...
> Che mondo meraviglioso...
> Devo fargli una raccomandata dicendo che io e il piccolo andiamo momentaneamente a vivere dai nonni per via del clima di tensione ecc ecc. Aspettare che la riceva, quindi fare i bagagli e andare. Certo se nel tempo che intercorre fra la lettura della raccomandata e la partenza da casa non mi prende il bambino o non mi ammazza.... e sperare che in seguito non vada a prendere il bambino al nido (ho chiesto, salvo un provvedimento del giudice le maestre sono obbligate a darglielo, è il padre) e come mi ha promesso, cambi la serratura. E visto che *la residenza legale del bambino è da lui, dove vivo ora, *per potermelo riprendere devo aspettare che un giudice sentenzi l'affido. Nel mentre sono libera solo di andarlo a trovare. Dio benedica le associazioni dei padri separati. So che quello che loro professano e richiedono è in gran parte giusto, ma il risultato è anche questo: che un padre a cui non frega nulla di suo figlio (il mio stanotte, visto che il piccolo è stato male e urlava ha dichiarato:1 "non ci ho mai creduto, ma questo è indemoniato bisogna portarlo da un esorcista; 2 "maledetto il giorno in cui ti ho detto che potevamo avere un altro figlio";3 il bambino era spaventato perchè aveva vomitato e mentre cercavo di calmarne il pianto disperato, lui ha iniziato a urlargli di piantarla e mi voleva obbligare a metterlo nel suo lettino finche non si stufava di piangere. Tutto ovviamente ben lontano da testimoni) dicevo padri a cui non importa nulla dei figli possono usarli come arma di vendetta.
> *(parlo del mio caso giuma, bada! Tu con la prova della tossicodipendenza sei in una botte di ferro)*


Mi spiace tanto per la tua situazione, non ricordo se te l'ho già detto.
Non cambia molto tutta la situazione, ma ricordo che una amica mi disse che aveva cambiato la residenza  del piccolo e che non le era stato richiesto nulla da parte del padre. Cioè, volendo sposti la sua residenza quando vuoi... ehm...  chiaro che potrebbe farlo anche lui....


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Dipende dai casi...*ci vuole un avvocato preparato, serio ed onesto.*
> E pure un *bel pò di fortuna*..


 Hai detto niente... :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Minnie ma non puoi registrare queste cose...mettere delle telecamere con audio...
Documenta queste scene!


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Dipende dai casi...ci vuole un avvocato preparato, serio ed onesto.
> E pure un bel pò di fortuna..


per la prima frase ok

per la seconda direi proprio di no! mi sembra evidente !!

bene ho fatto nell'ennesima scorperta ..
quando è andato via a Pascqua è stato molto vago nel posto dov'era.. ha detto ai confini con la Bosnia .. poi ha detto che si era spostato.

sono medi che non vedo più la bolletta del cel..

Bhè a me non la mette in quel posto ..

le due bollette che mancavo sono appena uscite magicamente dal mio fax ( e anche qui voglio vedere che gisutificazione troverà il suo avvocato , spero dotato di tanta fantasia e che sia un bravo attore meglio di mio marito) 

bene a pasqua era a como!! ovviamente era con il suo amico croato ( così aveva detto lui , conosciuto durante un lavoro , che prima aveva detto che non aveva la patente , ma poi per andare via a pasqua ce l'aveva) 
che romatico!!
 e il bello è  che madava sms a me dicendomi di sbrigarmi ad andare a prenotare per le ferie che dovevamo fare io e lui ad agosto , visto che in 8 anni non mi hai mai portato ... 

e poi un'altra novità !
non c'è più il numero di lei .. quello che conoscevo io .
Ce n'è un'altro , sms a tutte le ore dalle 8.00 che sarà il buongiorno a notte fonda o fino al mattino , altri giorni solo fino alle 21.30 orario in cui si troveranno . 
800/900 ogni boletta !!

che grande furbata lei ha cambiato n. !!

e finchè si sentiva ogni santo giorno la vedeva non sò quante volte ogni settimana , come me ha fatto un'altro figlio !!!!!!!!
VOMITEVOLE!

:triste:  :triste:  :triste:


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

premesso che ognuno parla in base alle proprie conoscenze e alle proprie esperienze (dirette e/o indirette) e quindi massimo rispetto...
ora, alla luce delle mie (giudiziale atroce!), invitavo Giuma e tutti, a proiettarsi al di là di questo momento, e a immaginare la vita tra qualche anno...e per questo sconsiglio vivamente di improntare una giudiziale, 
che si eviti in tuttii modi!

Ragioniamo come i bambini: il problema di Giuma è subire e far subire a sua figlia i cattivi comportamenti del marito?? 
Sì! 
Bene, me ne vado e metto in protezione mia figlia.

Poi dopo ne riparliamo...con calma e mente lucida (non mi piace ripetermi, ho scritto già tanto sulle modalità operative)


...e invece si è iniziato col generare mostri in una mente provata e fragile come quella di Giuma e di tutti quelli che passano sti momenti

ho letto: _perdi i diritti!_ Ma quale diritti andate parlando? L'unico diritto ce l'ha la bambina a dover stare tranquilla!!

oppure: _la casa è della bambina_! ...ma dove? ma quando? E' pensabile che tra 10 (?) anni (se si lasciassero) lui potrebbe avere altri figli (e perchè no?) e quindi? che succederebbe?

Inoltre, molto importante è il rapporto che questo padre dovrà avere con la bambina...ed è bene che Giuma lo sappia sin da ora che sarà molto compito e  merito suo (di Giuma) se la figlia alla fine avrà un buon rapporto col padre (suo fondamentale diritto!!)...quindi non armiamole la mano, perchè sennò dovrà lottare anche contro i suoi stessi muri eretti per l'occasione...

Chi semina vento, raccoglie tempesta, sempre!!


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> per la prima frase ok
> 
> per la seconda direi proprio di no! mi sembra evidente !!
> 
> ...


Dai tutto al tuo avvocato!!!!!!
Questo sarà molto utile per dimostrare che i soldi lui li ha eccome!!!!

Chi è che ha fatto un altro figlio???


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> attenzione, io stavo per andarmene (avevo già i bagagli in macchina) dai miei con il bambino, quando lui è tornato prima dal lavoro e ha chiamato il suo avvocato. Può essere configurato come sottrazione di minore, se non preventivamente e ufficialmente comunicato. Purtroppo confermato anche dagli avvocati che ho consultato io...
> Che mondo meraviglioso...
> Devo fargli una raccomandata dicendo che io e il piccolo andiamo momentaneamente a vivere dai nonni per via del clima di tensione ecc ecc. Aspettare che la riceva, quindi fare i bagagli e andare. Certo se nel tempo che intercorre fra la lettura della raccomandata e la partenza da casa non mi prende il bambino o non mi ammazza.... e sperare che in seguito non vada a prendere il bambino al nido (ho chiesto, salvo un provvedimento del giudice le maestre sono obbligate a darglielo, è il padre) e come mi ha promesso, cambi la serratura. E visto che la residenza legale del bambino è da lui, dove vivo ora, per potermelo riprendere devo aspettare che un giudice sentenzi l'affido. *Nel mentre sono libera solo di andarlo a trovare. *Dio benedica le associazioni dei padri separati. So che quello che loro professano e richiedono è in gran parte giusto, ma il risultato è anche questo: che un padre a cui non frega nulla di suo figlio (il mio stanotte, visto che il piccolo è stato male e urlava ha dichiarato:1 "non ci ho mai creduto, ma questo è indemoniato bisogna portarlo da un esorcista; 2 "maledetto il giorno in cui ti ho detto che potevamo avere un altro figlio";3 il bambino era spaventato perchè aveva vomitato e mentre cercavo di calmarne il pianto disperato, lui ha iniziato a urlargli di piantarla e mi voleva obbligare a metterlo nel suo lettino finche non si stufava di piangere. Tutto ovviamente ben lontano da testimoni) dicevo padri a cui non importa nulla dei figli possono usarli come arma di vendetta.
> *(parlo del mio caso giuma, bada! Tu con la prova della tossicodipendenza sei in una botte di ferro)*


...non conosco la tua storia, e non ho minimamente capito quella frase che ho sottolineato...


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

voi direte ancora qui che ci racconti ste cose ... 

probabilmente avete ragione ...

ma io mi sento male !

lo sapeva benissimo anche se non glielo ripetevo spesso ti amo che era vero !

perchè perndermi così in giro .... ogni santo giorno ... 

a me neanche mi salutava .. a lei il buongiorno (presumo io ... alle 8.00 cosa potrà scriverti uno ogni giorno??) la buona notte .. se vi ricordate l'ho letto io con i miei occhi dietro di lui quel sms ...

:triste:    :triste: 

e poi una frase che non dimeticherò mai ....

quando gli ho detto che ero incinta...  ha detto tanto non è mio ... 

:triste::triste::triste::triste:

quella sera quando sono tornata dall'ospedale dopo è anche uscito ...

magari si è vist con lei ..

voi dite che il tradimento non ci devo dare peso!!

io si ! 
pesa come montagna!

mi dice è solo colpa tua se le cose tra me è te non vanno bene!

colpa mia??

:triste:             :triste:     :triste:


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dai tutto al tuo avvocato!!!!!!
> *Questo sarà molto utile per dimostrare che i soldi lui li ha eccome!!!!
> *
> Chi è che ha fatto un altro figlio???



ma...già sappiamo che non le vuole dare nulla??


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> premesso che ognuno parla in base alle proprie conoscenze e alle proprie esperienze (dirette e/o indirette) e quindi massimo rispetto...
> ora, alla luce delle mie (giudiziale atroce!), invitavo Giuma e tutti, a proiettarsi al di là di questo momento, e a immaginare la vita tra qualche anno...e per questo sconsiglio vivamente di improntare una giudiziale,
> che si eviti in tuttii modi!
> 
> ...


 Ma Iago che dici???
Se giuma va via senza comunicazioni ufficiali...passa lei dalla parte del torto!
Che cavolo gli spieghi poi ai carabinieri che sono venuti a prendere la piccola per riportarla nella casa coniugale??? Questo solo per farti un esempio.
Ma quale mente calma e lucida??
L'ultima volta che giuma ha provato a parlare con lui, le ha afferrato il collo e l'ha minacciata! 




> ...e invece si è iniziato col generare mostri in una mente provata e fragile come quella di Giuma e di tutti quelli che passano sti momenti
> 
> ho letto: _perdi i diritti!_ Ma quale diritti andate parlando? L'unico diritto ce l'ha la bambina a dover stare tranquilla!!
> 
> oppure: _la casa è della bambina_! ...ma dove? ma quando? E' pensabile che tra 10 (?) anni (se si lasciassero) lui potrebbe avere altri figli (e perchè no?) e quindi? che succederebbe?


iago parliamoci chiaro...
Qui bisogna andare per il pratico: si si parla di diritti, suoi e della bambina.
La casa non è della bambina...ma lei ha il DIRITTO di viverci dentro.
Se lui in futuro dovesse avere altri figli...è un problema suo, che non ha nulla a che vedere con la figlia che ha avuto con giuma.




> Inoltre, molto importante è il rapporto che questo padre dovrà avere con la bambina...ed è bene che Giuma lo sappia sin da ora che sarà molto compito e merito suo (di Giuma) se la figlia alla fine avrà un buon rapporto col padre (suo fondamentale diritto!!)...quindi non armiamole la mano, perchè sennò dovrà lottare anche contro i suoi stessi muri eretti per l'occasione...


 Attualmente la bimba non ha un vero e proprio rapporto col padre. 
hai letto che ha fatto il giorno del compleanno di sua figlia??? 
Io penso che il compito e merito dovrebbe essere del padre e non di giuma, che una volta lo potrà giustificare...due...ma non 10000.

Chi semina vento, raccoglie tempesta, sempre!!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

*giuma*

Non è colpa tua.
Non lo è per niente.

E' un uomo che non ha voluto dare nulla, che vuole ferirti, che ha bisogno di dimostrarsi più forte perchè è un debole di cacca.

Non so se cerca di convincersi delle cose che ti dice, ma è *certo* che le dice perchè è un pover'uomo, nel senso di piccolo e meschino, lo dice perchè così sta meglio. Lui. Povero... 

Giuma,* chiunque* vede che non è colpa tua. Stai soffrendo per quello che ti dice una persona con problemi di droga, tanto fuori di testa da non essere più in grado di occuparsi della figlia!

Mi spiace che l'uomo che hai sposato non esista più... quello di adesso non è lui, quello che dice non ti deve ferire, non è l'uomo che hai amato e che -spero tanto epr lui- ti ha amata un tempo.
E' una persona diversa. Brutta.

E *non è* colpa tua.


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> voi direte ancora qui che ci racconti ste cose ...
> 
> probabilmente avete ragione ...
> 
> ...



...quando lo capisci che ti devi allontanare??

quando andrai completamente fuori di testa?!

(scusa la franchezza, ma credo che qualcuno qui sopra coi suoi consigli non faccia altro che alimentare questo tuo stato mentale, sicuramente a fin di bene, ma si sà....)


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ma...già sappiamo che non le vuole dare nulla??


Iago ma hai letto tutta la storia di giuma???

Lui già sta risicando sull'aiuto economico ora...figurati dopo!
Non mi ricordo cosa le consigliassimo, ma lei disse di essere a stento arrivata a fine mese...e che invece di fare certe cose, preferiva dare da mangiare alla bimba!
Oltretutto c'è l'assicurazione (o il bollo) dell'auto che non viene pagata da mesi...e l'auto la usa principalmente lui!
Meglio essere previdenti!


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ma...già sappiamo che non le vuole dare nulla??


ha sempre detto questa è casa mia e non te la darò mai ....

dichiaro fallimento così non ti dò un euro ...

va a stare in affitto se vuoi ..

non ha mai detto di compro una casa perchè questa la voglio io !!

ha scritto ti lascio!

ma poi mica a più parlato ... o mandato una lettera dell'avv per separarsi da me ..


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ha sempre detto questa è casa mia e non te la darò mai ....
> 
> dichiaro fallimento così non ti dò un euro ...
> 
> ...



Te l'abbiamo detto.
Ha bisogno di te, ha bisogno di uno straccio da trattare male per sentirsi meglio.
non ti vuole lasciare e non crede che tu lo possa fare.
Solo con te si sente il padrone del mondo.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> *ha sempre detto questa è casa mia e non te la darò mai ....*
> 
> dichiaro fallimento così non ti dò un euro ...
> 
> ...


Peccato per lui che la legge gli dia torto. La casa l'assegnano a te e a tua figlia. Non può fare il bulletto come se fosse nel cortile della scuola. Ma avvia questa benedetta separazione.


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Iago ma hai letto tutta la storia di giuma???
> 
> Lui già sta risicando sull'aiuto economico ora...figurati dopo!
> Non mi ricordo cosa le consigliassimo, ma lei disse di essere a stento arrivata a fine mese...e che invece di fare certe cose, preferiva dare da mangiare alla bimba!
> ...


esatto !

di auto ne abbiamo due!

la mia se ho i soldi pago bollo assicurazione ecc... altrimenti problemi miei!!

la sua ho visto che il bollo non l'ha ancora pagato perchè non avrà soldi in questo periodo anche perchè gli costa 1.200,00 

adesso la bimba ha iniziato la 3a di soldi per la scuola vestiario ecc ne servono tanti ... lui non mi ha dato 5€ !!
perfortuna adesso prenderò lo stipendio , ma devo anche fare la spesa .. non è che 800 € siano poi così tanti ..


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ha sempre detto questa è casa mia e non te la darò mai ....
> 
> dichiaro fallimento così non ti dò un euro ...
> 
> ...


 
Continua così Giuma...e consigliati con l'avvocato.
Non pensare al male che ti ha già fatto...fa in modo che non te ne possa fare altro...
E cerca di non rimanere sola in casa con lui...
Se hai le prove che lui è violento, conservale..deve sapere che non può alzare un dito contro di te, nè contro la  bimba. 
Sarebbe il caso che tuo padre parlasse con tua suocera: che sia chiaro che la bestia è lui, ed è di dominio pubblico.
Creati intorno tanta più solidarietà possibile.


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Iago ma hai letto tutta la storia di giuma???
> 
> Lui già sta risicando sull'aiuto economico ora...figurati dopo!
> Non mi ricordo cosa le consigliassimo, ma lei disse di essere a stento arrivata a fine mese...e che invece di fare certe cose, preferiva dare da mangiare alla bimba!
> ...




...a maggior ragione allora non le si dovrebbe consigliare di rimanere a fare resistenza a rimanere per DIRITTO in quella casa.

La separazione... l'istituto della separazione, implica come principio base che proprio l'ex coniuge non metta piede nell'abitazione dell'altro...
è conciliabile (per tutta la vita) che il padre (qualora estromesso) non metta piede a casa sua...sarà una incongruenza che ricadrà sulla vita di Giuma e della bambina?


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Te l'abbiamo detto.
> Ha bisogno di te, ha bisogno di uno straccio da trattare male per sentirsi meglio.
> non ti vuole lasciare e non crede che tu lo possa fare.
> Solo con te si sente il padrone del mondo.


e allora adesso il mondo gli crollerà addosso ...
non sono più lì a farmi martirizzare ..
se si vuole sentire bene che vada al santo e ci stia li un paio di mesi !
un coscienza ce l'avrà??


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ha sempre detto questa è casa mia e non te la darò mai ....
> 
> dichiaro fallimento così non ti dò un euro ...
> 
> ...


 
Se dichiara fallimento, la sua casa andrà all'asta...e tu te la compri per 4 soldi. Magari fosse!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e allora adesso il mondo gli crollerà addosso ...
> non sono più lì a farmi martirizzare ..
> se si vuole sentire bene che vada al santo e ci stia li un paio di mesi !
> un coscienza ce l'avrà??


No. Non sperarci e tira dritto.


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a maggior ragione allora non le si dovrebbe consigliare di rimanere a fare resistenza a rimanere per DIRITTO in quella casa.
> 
> La separazione... l'istituto della separazione, implica come principio base che proprio l'ex coniuge non metta piede nell'abitazione dell'altro...
> è conciliabile (per tutta la vita) che il padre (qualora estromesso) non metta piede a casa sua...sarà una incongruenza che ricadrà sulla vita di Giuma e della bambina?


 
E' la legge. Può non piacerti, ma è la legge.
Legislatore e magistrato incongruente?
Rassegnamoci.


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Continua così Giuma...e consigliati con l'avvocato.
> Non pensare al male che ti ha già fatto...fa in modo che non te ne possa fare altro...
> E cerca di non rimanere sola in casa con lui...
> Se hai le prove che lui è violento, conservale..deve sapere che non può alzare un dito contro di te, nè contro la  bimba.
> ...


mio papà ha detto che adesso non mi fidi più di tanto di mia suocera .. perchè ha detto ricordati che infondo è sempre suo figlio !
si le prove le conservo ...


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mio papà ha detto che adesso non mi fidi più di tanto di mia suocera .. perchè ha detto ricordati che infondo è sempre suo figlio !
> si le prove le conservo ...


Non mi fido manco io...ma è bene che la famiglia di lui sappia che non sei sola: i vigliacchi da soli si cacano sotto.


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> esatto !
> 
> di auto ne abbiamo due!
> 
> ...




cinque euro?? 


...quando chiami tuo padre e ti fai venire a prendervi?

poi mette tutto a posto l'avvocato...stai tranquilla.


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> cinque euro??
> 
> 
> ...quando chiami tuo padre e ti fai venire a prendervi?
> ...


 
Esatto...si fa così...che provi a dichiarare fallimento: lei è la sua prima creditrice!!!Non dirmi che non lo sai?


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> cinque euro??
> 
> 
> ...quando chiami tuo padre e ti fai venire a prendervi?
> ...


 
Se se ne va adesso, l'avvocato ha le mani legate.
Ma sei avvocato tu?


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a maggior ragione allora non le si dovrebbe consigliare di rimanere a fare resistenza a rimanere per DIRITTO in quella casa.
> 
> La separazione... l'istituto della separazione, *implica come principio base che proprio l'ex coniuge non metta piede nell'abitazione dell'altro...*
> è conciliabile (per tutta la vita) che il padre (qualora estromesso) non metta piede a casa sua...sarà una incongruenza *che ricadrà sulla vita di Giuma e della bambina*?


Al di là della questione andare o rimanere. 

Non è che una volta separati, se Giuma sta lì e il marito si disintossica e si comporta bene non possa farlo accomodare in casa per un caffè.
E la bimba... fino a che il padre è pericoloso, molto meglio che lo veda solo in situazioni protette, con la madre.
Quando e se si disintossica e si comporta bene allora le cose cambieranno.
Perchè incongruenza comunque? Seil padre si trova un'altra casa, la bimba e il papà si troveranno da lui.

Scusa, sono di nuovo confusa, sei contro la separazione di Giuma?


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a maggior ragione allora non le si dovrebbe consigliare di rimanere a fare resistenza a rimanere per DIRITTO in quella casa.
> 
> La separazione... l'istituto della separazione, implica come principio base che proprio l'ex coniuge non metta piede nell'abitazione dell'altro...
> è conciliabile (per tutta la vita) che il padre (qualora estromesso) non metta piede a casa sua...sarà una incongruenza che ricadrà sulla vita di Giuma e della bambina?


scusami Iago forse non dò il giusto peso alle tue parole ... 
forse in questo momento non sono molto lucida ..
ma porca miseria sembra che ti stia portando via la casa a te , da come scrivi .. 
ma sai quanto me ne frega di quella casa !!
 che c'è da sgobbare come una negra per tenerla bene!!

cosa che ho sempre fatt o !!

tante piccole schiocchezze non le ho raccontante .. ma per dirne una .. il sabato io non sono mai andata per negozi a farmi fare dei regali dal maritino . Nò io ero nella merda ( passami questo termine) in mezzo ad un fosso a falciare erba .. lui bello comodo sul trattorino in giardino .. 
poteva venire quella con cui passa il tempo a scrivere sms a fare quel lavoro al posto mio, e nò le magari si sporcava le mani , e poi magari sa solo mandare sms !!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a maggior ragione allora non le si dovrebbe consigliare di rimanere a fare resistenza a rimanere per DIRITTO in quella casa.
> 
> La separazione... l'istituto della separazione, implica come principio base che proprio l'ex coniuge non metta piede nell'abitazione dell'altro...
> è conciliabile (per tutta la vita) che il padre (qualora estromesso) non metta piede a casa sua...*sarà una incongruenza che ricadrà sulla vita di Giuma e della bambina?*





Iris ha detto:


> E' la legge. Può non piacerti, ma è la legge.
> Legislatore e magistrato incongruente?
> *Rassegnamoci*.



Ecco, mi hai risposto, ed è questo concetto che cerco di non far passare a Giuma (se poi non sono chiaro...mi dispiace, così riesco a esprimermi)


P.s.: se poi vuoi sottointendere con retropensieri strani, qualche altra cosa...prego...


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> *mio papà ha detto che adesso non mi fidi più di tanto di mia suocera *.. perchè ha detto ricordati che infondo è sempre suo figlio !
> si le prove le conservo ...


Ha ragione, io all'epoca avevo chiesto la separazione con addebito...poi vabbè non se ne fatto più niente, tutti mi davano ragione e parlo dei parenti suoi, ma alla fine sono venuto a sapere che sono passato per venale :up:...fai un pò te :carneval:


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non mi fido manco io...ma è bene che la famiglia di lui sappia che non sei sola: i vigliacchi da soli si cacano sotto.


eh lo sà benissimo che  non sono sola , lo sà benissimo sua mamma che la mia forza ( ringraziando il cielo ) è mio papà ..

lei invece e sola con un figlio così .. che se entra in casa le lancia un vaso se gli gira


----------



## Iris (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Ecco, mi hai risposto, ed è questo concetto che cerco di non far passare a Giuma (se poi non sono chiaro...mi dispiace, così riesco a esprimermi)
> 
> 
> P.s.: se poi vuoi sottointendere con retropensieri strani, qualche altra cosa...prego...


 
Cioè la vuoi convincere che la legge è ingiusta? perchè è ingiusta? 
Io non ho retropensieri...


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Al di là della questione andare o rimanere.
> 
> Non è che una volta separati, se Giuma sta lì e il marito si disintossica e si comporta bene non possa farlo accomodare in casa per un caffè.
> E la bimba... fino a che il padre è pericoloso, molto meglio che lo veda solo in situazioni protette, con la madre.
> ...


forse non avete ben capito una cosa..
1) secondo lui non è un tossico e non si farà mai aiutare !! perchè per lui il problema non esiste !
2) mia figlia lui non la potrà vedere neanche un'ora da solo


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Cioè la vuoi convincere che la legge è ingiusta? perchè è ingiusta?
> Io non ho retropensieri...


io credo che la legge basta saperla applicare nei modi corretti ..
questo non è mio compito , mi aiuterà chi di dovere .. 
il mio compito è pensare a mia figlia .. 
e a tirarmi fuori da questa buca


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> forse non avete ben capito una cosa..
> 1) secondo lui non è un tossico e non si farà mai aiutare !! perchè per lui il problema non esiste !
> 2) mia figlia lui non la potrà vedere neanche un'ora da solo



Ho capito Giuma, stavo rispondendo a Iago.

Non ti preoccupare, il suo problema di droga non sarà più un tuo problema.
Tuttavia io mi auguro che lui riesca un giorno a farsi aiutare, a ridiventare una persona normale, e ad essere un padre per vostra figlia.

La cosa importante ora è togliere tua figlia dai problemi che ci sono, ma anche non avere un padre non è bello.


----------



## Iago (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Al di là della questione andare o rimanere.
> 
> Non è che una volta separati, se Giuma sta lì e il marito si disintossica e si comporta bene non possa farlo accomodare in casa per un caffè.
> E la bimba... fino a che il padre è pericoloso, molto meglio che lo veda solo in situazioni protette, con la madre.
> ...



sono contro la giudiziale...voi direte, anche noi, ma poi tutte a dare consigli su come dimostrare questo o quello, quali sono i diritti che perde se fa questo ecc ecc...tutte cose di vendetta inutile e tutte riguardante la GIUDIZIALE...non ho letto un consiglio uno che andava veramente nella direzione di una consensuale.

allora, poichè penso accada quello che hai detto tu, cioè che il tempo lavori a favore e tutti (lui) recuperino al miglior dei modi possibili...sarebbe auspicabile che sin da subito si vada verso la moderazione...


(se non sono chiaro, mi dispiace, anzi me ne esco proprio per inacapacità mia a spiegarmi, non perchè voglio sottrarmi alle 3mila domande...legittime di chi non capisce)


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ho capito Giuma, stavo rispondendo a Iago.
> 
> Non ti preoccupare, il suo problema di droga non sarà più un tuo problema.
> Tuttavia io mi auguro che lui riesca un giorno a farsi aiutare, a ridiventare una persona normale, e ad essere un padre per vostra figlia.
> ...


non lo è mai stato un padre.. pur vivendo con sua figlia
come farà a diventarlo da separato?


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> sono contro la giudiziale...voi direte, anche noi, ma poi tutte a dare consigli su come dimostrare questo o quello, quali sono i diritti che perde se fa questo ecc ecc...tutte cose di vendetta inutile e tutte riguardante la GIUDIZIALE...non ho letto un consiglio uno che andava veramente nella direzione di una consensuale.
> 
> allora, poichè penso accada quello che hai detto tu, cioè che il tempo lavori a favore e tutti (lui) recuperino al miglior dei modi possibili...sarebbe auspicabile che sin da subito si vada verso la moderazione...


Iago e dimmi una cosuccia....se lei non si mettesse da parte queste prove e il suo caro maritino dichiarasse, in seduta con gli avvocati, che lui non ha soldi da dare e che poverino...fatica ad arrivare a fine mese: giuma e la bambina che fine fanno?

Te lo dico io a cosa servono le prove. In seduta con gli avvocati, possono accadere due cose: che lui si accordi come si deve o che lui dirà che non ha disponibilità economica (lo sta dimostrando anche ora che non gliene frega nulla del benessere di moglie e figlia), l'avvocato di giuma allora potrà _tirare le orecchie_ all'avvocato del marito:"eh no piccolino mio, i soldi li ha il tuo asisstito...solo che li usa male. Che facciamo? Ci accordiamo, oppure vado in giudiziale e spolpo il tuo cliente ".

E ribadisco una cosa, giuma non può andarsene dalla casa coniugale senza una contestuale lettera dell'avvocato dove spiega i motivi per cui se ne va di casa: altrimenti  lei passa dalla parte del torto!


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Iago e dimmi una cosuccia....se lei non si mettesse da parte queste prove e il suo caro maritino dichiarasse, in seduta con gli avvocati, che lui non ha soldi da dare e che poverino...fatica ad arrivare a fine mese: giuma e la bambina che fine fanno?
> 
> Te lo dico io a cosa servono le prove. In seduta con gli avvocati, possono accadere due cose: che lui si accordi come si deve o che lui dirà che non ha disponibilità economica (lo sta dimostrando anche ora che non gliene frega nulla del benessere di moglie e figlia), l'avvocato di giuma allora potrà _tirare le orecchie_ all'avvocato del marito:"eh no piccolino mio, i soldi li ha il tuo asisstito...solo che li usa male. Che facciamo? Ci accordiamo, oppure vado in giudiziale e spolpo il tuo cliente ".
> 
> E ribadisco una cosa, giuma non può andarsene dalla casa coniugale senza una contestuale lettera dell'avvocato dove spiega i motivi per cui se ne va di casa: altrimenti  lei passa dalla parte del torto!


si prima devo mandargli una lettera che a causa della situazione invivibile ecc. gli dico dove andrò e per quanto .

il fatto è che io quando ho messo un piede fuori da quella casa lì non ci ritorno più neanche se è un mio diritto .ne sono certa!!


----------



## Giuma (14 Settembre 2010)

sto davvero da cani ... :blank:


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sto davvero da cani ... :blank:


  Forza giuma!!
tempi migliori arriveranno!


----------



## Amarax (15 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sto davvero da cani ... :blank:


Mi dispiace tanto. Purtroppo quando le situazioni precipitano,così come la tua,il percorso è duro. Devi pensare che il tutto finirà ,che starai bene tu e la tua bimba,che lei vivrà serena. Il fatto che tuo marito già vivendo in casa non era un buon padre dovrebbe sollevarti: la bimba ne sentirà meno la mancanza. Dopo la strada è tutta in discesa


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> attenzione, io stavo per andarmene (avevo già i bagagli in macchina) dai miei con il bambino, quando lui è tornato prima dal lavoro e ha chiamato il suo avvocato. Può essere configurato come sottrazione di minore, se non preventivamente e ufficialmente comunicato. Purtroppo confermato anche dagli avvocati che ho consultato io...
> Che mondo meraviglioso...
> Devo fargli una raccomandata dicendo che io e il piccolo andiamo momentaneamente a vivere dai nonni per via del clima di tensione ecc ecc. Aspettare che la riceva, quindi fare i bagagli e andare. Certo se nel tempo che intercorre fra la lettura della raccomandata e la partenza da casa non mi prende il bambino o non mi ammazza.... e sperare che in seguito non vada a prendere il bambino al nido (ho chiesto, salvo un provvedimento del giudice le maestre sono obbligate a darglielo, è il padre) e come mi ha promesso, cambi la serratura. E visto che la residenza legale del bambino è da lui, dove vivo ora, per potermelo riprendere devo aspettare che un giudice sentenzi l'affido. Nel mentre sono libera solo di andarlo a trovare. Dio benedica le associazioni dei padri separati. So che quello che loro professano e richiedono è in gran parte giusto, ma il risultato è anche questo: che un padre a cui non frega nulla di suo figlio (i*l mio stanotte, visto che il piccolo è stato male e urlava ha dichiarato:1 "non ci ho mai creduto, ma questo è indemoniato bisogna portarlo da un esorcista; 2 "maledetto il giorno in cui ti ho detto che potevamo avere un altro figlio";3 il bambino era spaventato perchè aveva vomitato e mentre cercavo di calmarne il pianto disperato, lui ha iniziato a urlargli di piantarla e mi voleva obbligare a metterlo nel suo lettino finche non si stufava di piangere. Tutto ovviamente ben lontano da testimoni) dicevo padri a cui non importa nulla dei figli possono usarli come arma di vendetta. *
> *(parlo del mio caso giuma, bada! Tu con la prova della tossicodipendenza sei in una botte di ferro)*


ma che gran bastardo!!! scusa eh ma non si può leggere una cosa del genere!!


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si prima devo mandargli una lettera che a causa della situazione invivibile ecc. gli dico dove andrò e per quanto .
> 
> il fatto è che io quando ho messo un piede fuori da quella casa lì non ci ritorno più neanche se è un mio diritto .ne sono certa!!


bhò, io sarò fatta male ma sta casa gliela lascerei e me ne andrei lo stesso.preferisco perdere il diritto alla casa che alla incolumità e alla serenità mia e di mia figlia.
hai la tua famiglia disposta ad aiutarti, hai tua figlia da proteggere.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> ora che ho capito, ti dico in effetti quello che ti aspettavi... Non servono.
> Perdi solo tempo.
> 
> Lui è andato fuori di testa perchè è un drogato. Nons erve una amante per andare fuori di testa. Tanti si fanno l'amante e continuano tranquillamente la propria vita. Lui è violento, tratta male la figlia, è un drogato.
> ...


 quoto


----------



## Giuma (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forza giuma!!
> tempi migliori arriveranno!


:triste:
io cerco di farmi forza .. ma mi sembra di non riuscirci ..

sto davvero male .. 

mi sento così sola , forse perchè in realtà lo sono da tanto tempo ... 

  al mattino porto mia figlia a scuola, poi sono sola ... al lavoro bhè lavoro da sola ... alla sera stò un po con mia figlia per cena e poi sono dinuovo da sola .. 

sola con questa mia valanga di pensieri ... mi scoppia la testa .. e ho paura che dopo sarò ancora più sola ..


 anche al lavoro non ci sono del tutto con la testa ... vado in un posto e poi piuttosto di ritornare in uff mi ritrovo davanti a casa    :no:    

oggi mi ha detto due parole : quando pensi di pagare le bollette! :blu::blu:
gli ho risposto che ho speso tanto per la scuola spesa ecc. che devo ancora prendere vestiario scarpe ecc. per ns figlia 
ha risp . troppo comodo! che vuole vedere cosa ho speso 
gli ho scritto tutto quello che ho speso visto che non se ne rende conto .

vi prego scrivetemi :bandiera:

p.s. non sò perchè ma non posso più scrivere o leggere i messaggi privati ..


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :triste:
> 
> oggi mi ha detto due parole : quando pensi di pagare le bollette! :blu::blu:
> gli ho risposto che ho speso tanto per la scuola spesa ecc. che devo ancora prendere vestiario scarpe ecc. per ns figlia
> ...


 
pisellina non sei sola  
e stai facendo le cose per bene e le cose giuste.
non ti sentire sola


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

Non sei sola tesoro, non sei sola sai? Sei una persona bellissima purtroppo con un marito indegno di essere chiamato uomo, ma tu sei in una botte di ferro e dopo potrai ricominciare a vivere.


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sei sola tesoro, non sei sola sai? Sei una persona bellissima purtroppo con un marito indegno di essere chiamato uomo, ma tu sei in una botte di ferro e dopo potrai ricominciare a vivere.


 
quoto il racchione
guma...siamo tutti con te


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Giuma no nsei assolutamente sola!!!

Non dar retta a quell'idiota (permettimelo eh) di tuo marito: se non si rende conto da sola di quanto costi mantenere un figlio, peggio per lui! Se ne renderà conto presto!!!


----------



## Giuma (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sei sola tesoro, non sei sola sai? *Sei una persona bellissima* purtroppo con un marito indegno di essere chiamato uomo, ma tu sei in una botte di ferro e dopo potrai ricominciare a vivere.



grazie per queste parole ...
grazie di cuore ...

non lo dico per impietosirvi ma perchè è la realtà dei fatti ...
sono qui in ufficio ( per furtuna da sola) e sto piangendo come una cretina .. 
mi sento una nullità , forse è lui che mi fà sentire così .. ogni volta che entro in casa , mi chiedo ma perchè ?? mi viene una rabbia a vederlo !


----------



## alfeo (16 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :triste:
> io cerco di farmi forza .. ma mi sembra di non riuscirci ..
> 
> sto davvero male ..
> ...


 
Giuma, forza... qui, davvero, siamo tutti con te.
Sono sicuro che ricorderai questo pessimo periodo che stai passando come un viatico per una vita migliore, un'esperienza che ti sarà servita per essere orgogliosa della forza che hai avuto per uscirne.
Perché ne uscirai, sei giovane e sembra davvero dalle cose che scrivi che hai dentro la sensibilità, la forza e la profondità per andare incontro finalmente ad una vita serena.


----------



## Giuma (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Giuma no nsei assolutamente sola!!!
> 
> Non dar retta a quell'idiota (permettimelo eh) di tuo marito: se non si rende conto da sola di quanto costi mantenere un figlio, peggio per lui! Se ne renderà conto presto!!!


idiota ? si ! hai ragione 

ecco in questo ho sbagliato , mi sono sempre tolta la pelle per non chiedere mai niente a lui ... ma adesso non ce la faccio . Ogni mese poi ho spese che sono necessarie e che non posso più rimandare , ad esempio i freni della macchina ( praticamente non esistono più ) quando ancora mi parlava mi ha detto che dovevo farli ma ovviamente lui non me li paga .. ma io non posso andare uccidermi a anche mia figlia , però è anche vero che non dire a chi fa il lavoro ti pagherò ..
mio padre ha detto ma come hai fatto a ridurti cosi? in quale famiglia , con uno che ha un buon reddito come il suo , la moglie deve fare la fame per arrivare a fine mese . E se non lavoravi come facevi ??


----------



## alfeo (16 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie per queste parole ...
> grazie di cuore ...
> 
> non lo dico per impietosirvi ma perchè è la realtà dei fatti ...
> ...


Giuma, tuo marito ha superato la soglia del tradimento... ormai ha attraversato il territorio della mancanza di rispetto e sta velocemente approdando verso i lidi della molestia.
Non permettere mai a nessuno di essere così nefasto nei tuoi confronti. Pur con tutto l'amore che provi (o hai provato) per lui adesso devi finalizzare tutto questo dolore verso una vita migliore per te e tua figlia.


----------



## Giuma (16 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Giuma, forza... qui, davvero, siamo tutti con te.
> Sono sicuro che ricorderai questo pessimo periodo che stai passando come un viatico per una vita migliore, un'esperienza che ti sarà servita per essere orgogliosa della forza che hai avuto per uscirne.
> Perché ne uscirai, sei giovane e sembra davvero dalle cose che scrivi che hai dentro la sensibilità, la forza e la profondità per andare incontro finalmente ad una vita serena.


una vita serena .. un mio sogno ..
in un futuro mi fidanzerei anche con un barbone ( senza offerdere nessuno , solo per farmi capire una mia idea ) l'importante e che mi apprezzi , mi basta una carezza un saluto ... essere felice


----------



## alfeo (16 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> una vita serena .. un mio sogno ..
> in un futuro mi fidanzerei anche con un barbone ( senza offerdere nessuno , solo per farmi capire una mia idea ) l'importante e che mi apprezzi , mi basta una carezza un saluto ... essere felice


Vabbè, dai, al futuro barbone ci pensiamo poi... 
Adesso pensa solo a minimizzare i danni del barbone che hai in casa.
Baci


----------



## Giuma (16 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Giuma, tuo marito ha superato la soglia del tradimento... ormai ha attraversato il territorio della mancanza di rispetto e sta velocemente approdando verso i lidi della molestia.
> *Non permettere mai a nessuno di essere così nefasto nei tuoi confronti.* Pur con tutto l'amore che provi (o hai provato) per lui adesso devi finalizzare tutto questo dolore verso una vita migliore per te e tua figlia.


no certo non lo permetterò ... non lo auguro a nessuno quello che ho passato io , un inferno del genere .


----------



## Giuma (16 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Vabbè, dai, al futuro barbone ci pensiamo poi...
> Adesso pensa solo a minimizzare i danni del barbone che hai in casa.
> Baci


certo era solo per chiarire un mio pensiero ...


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Vabbè, dai, al futuro barbone ci pensiamo poi...
> Adesso pensa solo a minimizzare i danni del barbone che hai in casa.
> Baci


Non temere Giuma, ma non roviniamo il barbone che hai in casa...dovrà sostentarti per anni, anni ed anni per le cazzate con testimoni che ha oltretutto fatto. Gli accordi saranno orribili per lui, non c'è tanto da dire!!! Giuma ricorda che hai tutto il futuro davanti a te e sei una persona bella!


----------



## mariasole (16 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :triste:
> io cerco di farmi forza .. ma mi sembra di non riuscirci ..
> 
> sto davvero male ..
> ...


Carissima Giuma, mi si stringe il cuore a leggere queste cose. 

Mi fai ripensare ai giorni in cui mi trovavo a casa sola con mio figlio, dopo la scoperta del tradimento, nel periodo (breve a dire il vero) in cui avevo "cacciato" mio marito.
C'era tanta tristezza nella mia casa: mi sembrava vuota ... cenava solo mio figlio, io non riuscivo a mangiare, pertanto non apparecchiavo neanche il tavolo.

In realtà non ero sola perchè i miei genitori e un paio di amiche mi telefonavano in continuazione.

Sono sicura che anche tu non sei sola, ma in questo momento nessuno ti sembra riempire il vuoto che hai dentro; guardati attorno, chiedi aiuto a delle amiche fidate, appoggiati a qualcuno. 

Non avere vergogna a chiedere aiuto, hai bisogno di qualcuno che ti stia accanto anche fisicamente, noi purtroppo siamo dietro un pc e non riusciamo ad abbracciarti forte


----------



## Anna A (16 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> idiota ? si ! hai ragione
> 
> ecco in questo ho sbagliato , mi sono sempre tolta la pelle per non chiedere mai niente a lui ... ma adesso non ce la faccio . Ogni mese poi ho spese che sono necessarie e che non posso più rimandare , ad esempio i freni della macchina ( praticamente non esistono più ) quando ancora mi parlava mi ha detto che dovevo farli ma ovviamente lui non me li paga .. ma io non posso andare uccidermi a anche mia figlia , però è anche vero che non dire a chi fa il lavoro ti pagherò ..
> mio padre ha detto ma come hai fatto a ridurti cosi? in quale famiglia , con uno che ha un buon reddito come il suo , la moglie deve fare la fame per arrivare a fine mese . E se non lavoravi come facevi ??


che stronzo!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :triste:
> io cerco di farmi forza .. ma mi sembra di non riuscirci ..
> 
> sto davvero male ..
> ...


 giuma, tieni duro!! 
ma dove sono le tue amiche e amici? quelli con cui hai condiviso l'infanzia, il liceo, i primi amori? richiamale!! non è necessario sentirsi sempre per essere amici e volersi bene! Richiamali e non aver vergogna o paura di chiedere aiuto e amicizia!! noi siamo qui. i pm sono stati disabilitati a tempo indeterminato. 
ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## minnie (17 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non temere Giuma, ma non roviniamo il barbone che hai in casa...dovrà sostentarti per anni, anni ed anni per le cazzate con testimoni che ha oltretutto fatto. Gli accordi saranno orribili per lui, non c'è tanto da dire!!! Giuma ricorda che hai tutto il futuro davanti a te e sei una persona bella!


 
Daniele, ogni tanto ricordatelo anche tu ....


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie per queste parole ...
> grazie di cuore ...
> 
> non lo dico per impietosirvi ma perchè è la realtà dei fatti ...
> ...


sei sola in questa situazione ma se ne esci fuori avrai la possibiità di ricominciare a vivere veramente e trovarti una persona che non sia il pezzo di merda che hai a fianco adesso.
Noi siamo qua


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Daniele, ogni tanto ricordatelo anche tu ....


quoto ! :up:


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Carissima Giuma, mi si stringe il cuore a leggere queste cose.
> 
> Mi fai ripensare ai giorni in cui mi trovavo a casa sola con mio figlio, dopo la scoperta del tradimento, nel periodo (breve a dire il vero) in cui avevo "cacciato" mio marito.
> C'era tanta tristezza nella mia casa: mi sembrava vuota ... cenava solo mio figlio, io non riuscivo a mangiare, pertanto non apparecchiavo neanche il tavolo.
> ...


anch'io mi siedo a tavola ma non ho nessuna voglia di mangiare .. mangia solo mia figlia ..

ieri sera ho finito di lavorare mezzora prima , la testa mi esplodeva , sono tornata a casa e sono andata a letto , mia figlia a magiato dalla nonna .
Prima di metterla a letto mi sono alzata per sistemarle le ultime cose per scuola . 

ho una amica che mi sta vicino , che al sabato con suo marito uaciamo per una pizza , ogni sera quando finisco di lavorare mi dice di passare da lei e sto li mezzora ... e l'altra sera mi ha detto che dopo un mese mio marito ha chiamato il suo per dirgli che non si fanno più sentire e si è invitato per sabato sera ...


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma, hai tutta la mia comprensione.

ma tua figlia?? come l'ha presa?? 


ma il tuo ex marito quanto guadagna??

se hai già risposto non ho letto...è per farmi un quadro.


dovresti, chiedo scusa, prendere un po' più di polso..... se ti dice le hai pagate le bollette non rispondere.

Se ti serve qualcosa, ed è un bene di prima necessità, non sei tenuta a dirglielo tu, puoi fargli scrivere dall'avvocato facendogli presente che la situazione è tale per cui il dialogo non è possibile vista la non compatibilità momentanea.

il dialogo riprenderà quando l'altra parte sarà disponibile ad un colloquio privo di violenza verbale....

qua la vittima sei tu e devi pensare a tua figlia.


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Daniele, ogni tanto ricordatelo anche tu ....


 
quando ho letto l'intervento di daniele mi sono chiesto per quale motivo non rivolge a se stesso queste parole....


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> anch'io mi siedo a tavola ma non ho nessuna voglia di mangiare .. mangia solo mia figlia ..
> 
> ieri sera ho finito di lavorare mezzora prima , la testa mi esplodeva , sono tornata a casa e sono andata a letto , mia figlia a magiato dalla nonna .
> Prima di metterla a letto mi sono alzata per sistemarle le ultime cose per scuola .
> ...


 
porta pazienza...
E cerca di stare su...Probabilmente lui sabato sera poi avrà dell'altro da fare...


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> anch'io mi siedo a tavola ma non ho nessuna voglia di mangiare .. mangia solo mia figlia ..
> 
> ieri sera ho finito di lavorare mezzora prima , la testa mi esplodeva , sono tornata a casa e sono andata a letto , mia figlia hamagiato dalla nonna .
> Prima di metterla a letto mi sono alzata per sistemarle le ultime cose per scuola .
> ...


quanti anni ha tua figlia.

di quello che fa tuo marito fottitene.


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e l'altra sera mi ha detto che dopo un mese mio marito ha chiamato il suo per dirgli che non si fanno più sentire e si è invitato per sabato sera ...


 Si è autoinvitato??? 
E loro si sono fatti indietro oppure hanno accettato la cosa?

Beh però potrebbe essere utile la cosa...


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sei sola in questa situazione ma se ne esci fuori avrai la possibiità di ricominciare a vivere veramente e trovarti una persona che non sia il pezzo di merda che hai a fianco adesso.
> Noi siamo qua


sai mi sento proprio come il tuo avatar ... 

anche se siete dietro un pc però devo ammettere che vi sento ... io ho iniziato a scrivere qui mesi fa .. senza aspettarmi niente , e invece ho ricevuto tanto!!
ho "conosciuto" persone davvero che hanno saputo darmi forza,mi hanno spronato, mi hanno dato conforto , anche una loro opinione diversa dalla mia che mi ha fatto riflettere ...
 vi ringrazio tutti !!!


----------



## minnie (17 Settembre 2010)

Forza Giuma, tirati su... Non stai perdendo nulla, solo guadagnando... definisci bene i modi e i tempi e vai. Inizia a pensare alla tua nuova vita, alla tua nuova casa. Io nei momenti peggiori penso a come sarà la mia nuova casa, la immagino in ogni dettaglio, persino ai fiori che metterò sul balcone. Immagino come decorare la cameretta del piccolo, che colore darò alle pareti, persino che profumi userò.... 
E penso come sarà bello arrivare a casa senza l'angoscia di cosa mi aspetta quando arriverà lui, a come sarà bello giocare con il mio piccino senza preoccuparmi di essere accusata di pensare più al bambino che al resto ecc ecc. E ti assicuro che quel silenzio, quella "solitudine" che tu temi tanto, a me sembra una musica meravigliosa: la pace...
Sembrerà stupido ma a me, che ho una storia simile alla tua, aiuta tantissimo...


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> che stronzo!


quoto !! :up:


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2010)

Libertà_di_scelta ha detto:


> il dialogo riprenderà quando l'altra parte sarà disponibile ad un colloquio *privo di violenza verbale*....


Fosse solo questo il problema...
Qui bisogna evitare anche quella fisica...:unhappy:


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Libertà_di_scelta ha detto:


> Giuma, hai tutta la mia comprensione.
> 
> ma tua figlia?? come l'ha presa??
> 
> ...


diciamo che a mia figlia sto spiegando che la mamma e il papà in un futuro non staranno insieme , l'ho presa un pò alla larga per non farla soffrire ..
lei mi ha solo detto che vorrebbe che stessimo insieme e che comunque vuole stare con me ..

quanto guadagna ? tanto !!! ma non figurato ...

ieri sera ha detto che tutti gli scontrini che gli ho messo li sono di settembre e ottobre, gli avevo scritto tutte le spese per la scuola per un totale ad oggi di 500.00 (solo per questo mese) . Gli ho detto ma guarda che siamo in settembre . E poi ho chiuso il dialogo è una causa persa !! ci rinuncio a parlarci


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> porta pazienza...
> E cerca di stare su...Probabilmente lui sabato sera poi avrà dell'altro da fare...


no no secondo me questo si prepara e me lo ritrovo in macchina quando sto per uscire ... 
l'ha detto anche la mia amica .. ha detto questo è fuori di testa , secondo me è una tattica il fatto che si inventa di chiamare per uscire con noi ..


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Libertà_di_scelta ha detto:


> quanti anni ha tua figlia.
> 
> di quello che fa tuo marito fottitene.


mia figlia ha otto anni appena compiuti


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no no secondo me questo si prepara e me lo ritrovo in macchina quando sto per uscire ...
> l'ha detto anche la mia amica .. ha detto questo è fuori di testa , secondo me è una tattica il fatto che si inventa di chiamare per uscire con noi ..


Non sei obbligata ad uscire con lui.


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si è autoinvitato???
> E loro si sono fatti indietro oppure hanno accettato la cosa?
> 
> Beh però potrebbe essere utile la cosa...


diciamo che lui ha detto : non vi fate più sentire !
il marito della mia amica ha detto : eh tu sei sempre impegnato .. dai vieni a mangiare una pizza con noi venerdì sera 
lui ha risp. no venerdi non posso , usciamo sabato sera .

io proprio non la capisco sta mossa ! a cosa potrebbe essere utile secondo te questa cosa?


----------



## alfeo (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> diciamo che lui ha detto : non vi fate più sentire !
> il marito della mia amica ha detto : eh tu sei sempre impegnato .. dai vieni a mangiare una pizza con noi venerdì sera
> lui ha risp. no venerdi non posso , usciamo sabato sera .
> 
> io proprio non la capisco sta mossa ! a cosa potrebbe essere utile secondo te questa cosa?


Forse tuo marito voleva soltanto sapere cosa fai tu il sabato sera... se è vero che vai a mangiare la pizza con i tuoi amici.
Giusto per controllarti meglio e utilizzare le informazioni ricevute eventualmente contro di te.


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Forza Giuma, tirati su... Non stai perdendo nulla, solo guadagnando... definisci bene i modi e i tempi e vai. Inizia a pensare alla tua nuova vita, alla tua nuova casa. Io nei momenti peggiori penso a come sarà la mia nuova casa, la immagino in ogni dettaglio, persino ai fiori che metterò sul balcone. Immagino come decorare la cameretta del piccolo, che colore darò alle pareti, persino che profumi userò....
> E penso come sarà bello arrivare a casa senza l'angoscia di cosa mi aspetta quando arriverà lui, a come sarà bello giocare con il mio piccino senza preoccuparmi di essere accusata di pensare più al bambino che al resto ecc ecc. E ti assicuro che quel silenzio, quella "solitudine" che tu temi tanto, a me sembra una musica meravigliosa: la pace...
> Sembrerà stupido ma a me, che ho una storia simile alla tua, aiuta tantissimo...


penserò anch'io così .. perchè il mio pensiero è che arriverò a casa e si ci sarà mia figlia che adoro però comunque sarò sola ...


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Forse tuo marito voleva soltanto sapere cosa fai tu il sabato sera... se è vero che vai a mangiare la pizza con i tuoi amici.
> Giusto per controllarti meglio e utilizzare le informazioni ricevute eventualmente contro di te.


:rotfl:
mi viene da ridere ... 
informazioni contro di me ... sta sbagliando tutto eh 
io non sono come lui


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sai mi sento proprio come il tuo avatar ...
> 
> anche se siete dietro un pc però devo ammettere che vi sento ... io ho iniziato a scrivere qui mesi fa .. senza aspettarmi niente , e invece ho ricevuto tanto!!
> ho "conosciuto" persone davvero che hanno saputo darmi forza,mi hanno spronato, mi hanno dato conforto , anche una loro opinione diversa dalla mia che mi ha fatto riflettere ...
> vi ringrazio tutti !!!


 coraggio, devi cercare di avere tanta forza e di non lasciarti abbattere.
Nella vita non può sempre piovere


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2010)

C'è un solo modo per sapere che cosa ha in mente. Afffrontalo con calma, ma determinazione, e chiedigli perchè ha tanto interesse ad uscire con te, do po aver dimostrato non solo disinteresse ma anche disprezzo nei tuoi confronti.
Devi abituarti a parlare con lui. Se hai paura delle sue reazioni, allora non devi uscirci, ma appunto come ti ho detto mille volte, comunicarlo anche all'esterno che è un tipo pericoloso.
Dì ai tuoi amici, che non vi potete incontrare perchè hai paura di lui. Ti sarà utile.


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non sei obbligata ad uscire con lui.


si certo mica sono obbligata .. 
ma io penso alla faccia tosta , per non usare un'altro termine , che avrebbe se si presentasse a salire nella mia macchina .

non mi parla da più di un mese 
quando apre bocca sono solo due parole e di cattiveria 
continua ad uscire con quella ... non voglio dire come la definisco .. 
cosa vuole da me!!
esco per una pizza solo il sabato sera con i miei amici e vuole rovinarmi anche quella serata .... magari come l'ultima volta che eravamo usciti un mese fa che mandava sms tutta la sera senza calcolarmi !


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si certo mica sono obbligata ..
> ma io penso alla faccia tosta , per non usare un'altro termine , che avrebbe se si presentasse a salire nella mia macchina .
> 
> non mi parla da più di un mese
> ...


 
Chiedigli: Cosa vuoi da me?


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> C'è un solo modo per sapere che cosa ha in mente. Afffrontalo con calma, ma determinazione, e chiedigli perchè ha tanto interesse ad uscire con te, do po aver dimostrato non solo disinteresse ma anche disprezzo nei tuoi confronti.
> Devi abituarti a parlare con lui. Se hai paura delle sue reazioni, allora non devi uscirci, ma appunto come ti ho detto mille volte, comunicarlo anche all'esterno che è un tipo pericoloso.
> Dì ai tuoi amici, che non vi potete incontrare perchè hai paura di lui. Ti sarà utile.


non uscire con i miei amici per colpa sua sarebbe l'ennesima sua vittoria! 
dovrei modificare ancora una volta la  mia vita per lui .. no basta 
io mi preparo ed esco 
lui si gestisce come vuole , mi ha scritto ti lascio!che non gliele frega più niente . Bene che inizi a camminare con le sue gambe senza di me , che esca con l'amante . Troppo comondo cosa pensa di imbambolarmi perchè si sogna di uscire un'altra volta tutti insieme , fatalità di sabato perchè è l'unico giorno che non si vedono , che la veda anche anche il sabato. Glielo gho sempre detto che non si deve tenere il culo in due sedie , perchè prima o poi ti ritrovi a sederti perterra !!


----------



## minnie (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> penserò anch'io così .. perchè il mio pensiero è che arriverò a casa e si ci sarà mia figlia che adoro però comunque sarò sola ...


 
...meglio sola (ma non lo sarai visto che c'è tua figlia) e serena che ugualmente sola (non mi pare che tuo marito ci sia) ma trattata così...
Lo sai anche tu che nel tuo matrimonio non c'è nulla che assomigli a un compagno. Solo ad un aguzzino. Pensa con lucidità. Il tuo futuro senza lui non sarà solitudine, sarà vita, pace e diventerà anche felicità...


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> diciamo che a mia figlia sto spiegando che la mamma e il papà in un futuro non staranno insieme , l'ho presa un pò alla larga per non farla soffrire ..
> lei mi ha solo detto che vorrebbe che stessimo insieme e che comunque vuole stare con me ..
> 
> quanto guadagna ? tanto !!! ma non figurato ...
> ...


 
l'avvocato l'hai sentito vero?

l'udienza l'avete fissata/ già fatta.

queste cose segnatele. nessun giudice tollera una situazione di questo tipo. 

purtroppo l'integrità di tua figlia non sarà facile da preservare.

adesso sei ancora troppo giù per reagire, ma devi diventare una iena. tuo marito lo devi demolire e ti assicuro che non è nè difficile nè tanto impossibile da fare.

purtroppo in queste situazione tua figlia ne paga le conseguenze.

non cercare di essere carina e simpatica quando parli di tuo marito con tua figlia per farla sentire meglio perchè stai peggio te.

deve capire che il nucleo famigliare non è possibile che venga riunito al momento e che potrà vedere papà sempre e comunque (a patto che te non sappia cose che ti inducono ad allontanarla dal padre).

inventati la qualsiasi ma non perdere la dignità, cazzo, mai.

tua figlia ti avrà come esempio per i prossimi 5-6 anni fondamentali della sua crescita e tu sei il suo punto di riferimento.

non permettere a nessuno di calpestare la tua dignità.

e con tuo marito non ci parlare.

parli al tuo avvocato che scrive al suo avvocato.

quando la situazione sarà gestibile allora la gestirai.


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiedigli: Cosa vuoi da me?


muoio dalla voglia di fargliela questa domanda sai!

eh che l'idea che mi sono fatta e che non saprà darmi una risposta ..

secondo te , adesso non so se conosci tutta la mia storia , questo sà cosa vuole ????


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fosse solo questo il problema...
> Qui bisogna evitare anche quella fisica...:unhappy:


 
la storia tutta non la conosco.

se c'è stata anche della violenza fisica, tuo marito è un uomo finito.


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

*non fargli domande*

non ci parlare.

indifferenza. silenzio.

vuoi prender parte all'educazione di tua figlia. giustissimo.

facciamo un piano di crescita con il giudice. 

non gli scrivere, non lo sentire, non lo chiamare e non rispondere a domande non pertineti la salute psico/fisica di vostra figlia.

se ti ha messo le mani addosso anche una sola volta e non era per giocare al gioco dei pizzichi per dirla puoi anche fare una segnalazione in questura,

...ma che scherziamo....che tu gli debba chiedere cosa vuole lui da te....non te ne deve fottere di nulla.

sai l'unica cosa di cui ti deve importare??

che cosa tu vuoi da lui. E la lista (economica) comincia....cosa vuole lui da te non interessa a nessuno, meno che meno a te.


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Libertà_di_scelta ha detto:


> l'avvocato l'hai sentito vero?
> 
> l'udienza l'avete fissata/ già fatta.
> 
> ...



si l'ho sentito .

grazie non avevo pensato a segnarmele ...

si è vero io sono un esempio per mia figlia , non voglio che la sua vita sia come la mia !


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Libertà_di_scelta ha detto:


> la storia tutta non la conosco.
> 
> se c'è stata anche della violenza fisica, tuo marito è un uomo finito.


si c'è stata ...


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> muoio dalla voglia di fargliela questa domanda sai!
> 
> eh che l'idea che mi sono fatta e che non saprà darmi una risposta ..
> 
> secondo te , adesso non so se conosci tutta la mia storia , questo sà cosa vuole ????


Credo che lo sappia. e anche se non lo sa, non è affar tuo. lui non cambierà mai....e continuerà a far male a te e alla bimba.

Io penso sempre che i matrimoni vadano salvati..ma se cìè addirittura violenza, non c'è margine di manovra o salvezza.
Lui è pericoloso.


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Credo che lo sappia. e anche se non lo sa, non è affar tuo. lui non cambierà mai....e continuerà a far male a te e alla bimba.
> 
> Io penso sempre che i matrimoni vadano salvati..ma se cìè addirittura violenza, non c'è margine di manovra o salvezza.
> Lui è pericoloso.


anch'io penso che i matrimoni vadano salvati ..
sono tre anni che ne ho passate di tutti i colori , ci ho provato in mille modi per salvare questo matrimonio , la prima volta che mi ha messo le mani adosso ho fatto la denuncia ma poi stupidamente l'ho ritirata , pensavo che non sarebbe più successo e che con il tempo le cose si sarebbe sistemate , tante volte mi ha illuso sapendo bene quanto amore provavo per lui  ....


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si l'ho sentito .
> 
> grazie non avevo pensato a segnarmele ...
> 
> si è vero io sono un esempio per mia figlia , non voglio che la sua vita sia come la mia !


 
lui cosa ti ha consigliato??

gli hai fatto presente che la situazione attuale non è pacifica? Gli hai fatto presente che tu temi per la tua salute e per quella della tua bambina?

ci sono cose che non puoi fare, ma hai tanti di quei modi per rovinargli la vita.

hai detto che guadagna abbastanza......lo sai quantificare? lo sai dimostrare? 

tu hai diritto a mantenere lo stesso tenore di vita che avevi prima per garantire a tua figlia il futuro che avevate costruito insieme e che è sfumato perchè tuo marito ha deciso di dare priorità ad un istinto sessuale piuttosto che alla crescita di sua figlia.

guarda che un bravo avvocato lo rigira come un calzino.

te ne serve uno cinico, molto preparato e soprattutto donna.


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si c'è stata ...


 
allora agisci di conseguenza.

è dura, difficile, è l'uomo che ti ha dato tua figlia, l'uomo che hai amato, ma anche quello che ti ha menato.

il primo passo è non avere paura di lui. e sai come fare?? mettigliela te la strizza al culo.

parlane con il tuo avvocato e digli che visti i precendeti temi per la salute psico-fisica tua e di tua figlia e fino a quando un giudice non avrà stabilito i modi e i tempi di visita non ritieni opportuno che l'uomo si avvicini a te o a tua figlia.
non hai piacere di sentirlo per telefono perchè la sua voce ti turba e ti ricorda la violenza. è tuttavia giusto che lui conosca la situazione di salute di sua figlia e il rendimento scolastico ed eventuali problemi. 

ecc.....
raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno.

se si fa vivo vai in questura e lo denunci.

ti assicuro che paura gliene metti.

ti minaccia per telefono o via messaggio.....

stolking...


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> diciamo che lui ha detto : non vi fate più sentire !
> il marito della mia amica ha detto : eh tu sei sempre impegnato .. dai vieni a mangiare una pizza con noi venerdì sera
> lui ha risp. no venerdi non posso , usciamo sabato sera .
> 
> *io proprio non la capisco sta mossa ! a cosa potrebbe essere utile secondo te questa cosa*?


Sicuramente per sapere cosa racconti in giro e per raccontare una sua versione...se quelli sono amici direi di chiedergli di fare attenzione a quello che gli spiattellano.


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Libertà_di_scelta ha detto:


> allora agisci di conseguenza.
> 
> è dura, difficile, è l'uomo che ti ha dato tua figlia, l'uomo che hai amato, ma anche quello che ti ha menato.
> 
> ...


tutto esatto quello che scrivi ...
si agirò di conseguenza


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sicuramente per sapere cosa racconti in giro e per raccontare una sua versione...se quelli sono amici direi di chiedergli di fare attenzione a quello che gli spiattellano.


è quello che mi ha appena detto la  mia amica.. che secondo lei ha chiamato per vedere cosa sto raccontando a loro .
Lo sanno che devono essere delle tombe con lui


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> tutto esatto quello che scrivi ...
> si agirò di conseguenza


 
per tua figlia soprattutto......occhio perchè qualsiasi cosa fai è una violenza per lei.....ed è un po' difficile da spiegarle che lo fai per il suo bene....però tu sei l'unica a sapere come far star bene tua figlia.


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Libertà_di_scelta ha detto:


> per tua figlia soprattutto......occhio perchè qualsiasi cosa fai è una violenza per lei.....ed è un po' difficile da spiegarle che lo fai per il suo bene....però tu sei l'unica a sapere come far star bene tua figlia.


diciamo che per mie scelte comunque non gli toglierò un padre che alla domenica la portava al mare o a mangiare un gelato , un padre che al ritorno dal lavoro se la coccolava ... sono cose che non ha mai fatto in otto anni !
quasi sempre entra in casa e non le dice neanche ciao...
è sempre suo padre e io nonostante tutto non glielo ho mai messo contro , ho sempre detto un giorno quando sarà in grado di decidere sarà lei che deciderà cosa fare.. se odiarlo se amarlo se non considerarlo .. libertà di pensiero .


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> diciamo che per mie scelte comunque non gli toglierò un padre che alla domenica la portava al mare o a mangiare un gelato , un padre che al ritorno dal lavoro se la coccolava ... sono cose che non ha mai fatto in otto anni !
> quasi sempre entra in casa e non le dice neanche ciao...
> è sempre suo padre e io nonostante tutto non glielo ho mai messo contro , ho sempre detto un giorno quando sarà in grado di decidere sarà lei che deciderà cosa fare.. se odiarlo se amarlo se non considerarlo .. libertà di pensiero .


 
vedrai che quando gli toglierai la possibilità di fare quello che non ha mai fatto ci rimarrà di merda....

oppure è veramente un grandissimo stronzo e poi ci penserà tua figlia quando avrà 15-16 anni a infilare la lama nella carne...perchè i conti si pagano, e per queste cose sono molto salati.


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

Libertà_di_scelta ha detto:


> vedrai che quando gli toglierai la possibilità di fare quello che non ha mai fatto ci rimarrà di merda....
> 
> oppure è veramente un grandissimo stronzo e poi ci penserà tua figlia quando avrà 15-16 anni a infilare la lama nella carne...perchè i conti si pagano, e per queste cose sono molto salati.


se ne hai voglia leggi a pg 34 il mio post 336

ti farai un'idea ...


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> se ne hai voglia leggi a pg 34 il mio post 336
> 
> ti farai un'idea ...


 
io rabbrividisco.

però ti vedo ancora insicura e allora sai cosa ti consiglio,

cambia avvocato.

lui ha finito di vivere.

e ricorda che se non paga adesso, paga salato dopo. e non nell'aldilà, ma sulla terra e sarà tua figlia a demolirlo.

ora prendi il coltello dalla parte del manico e smettila di star male per uno così. pensa a far crescere tua figlia in pace e a lui non rivolgere la parola, mai.

neanche per natale. se vuole parlare con sua figlia li compra un cellulare, gli paga la sim perchè a casa tu non rispondi.

se ti minaccia denuncialo.

se ti offende vai in questura.

guarda che se ne parli con il maresciallo loro possono convocarlo in centrale per avvertirlo della situazione e che hai intenzione di denunciarlo se non cambia attegiamento....ecc....

poi del rapporto che ha con tua figlia puoi solo rammaricartene, ma non fartene una colpa.


----------



## megliosola (18 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> penserò anch'io così .. perchè il mio pensiero è che arriverò a casa e si ci sarà mia figlia che adoro però comunque sarò sola ...


ciao giuma
saresti sola anche con lui...e in più gli dovresti stirare pure le camicie che si mette per vedere la tipa...sai che compagnia ti farà questo pensiero?


----------



## Brady (19 Settembre 2010)

Giuma 
sono stato via per un po' e ho visto solo oggi questo tuo 3D. L'ho letto tutto di un fiato. Con angoscia.
Non so darti consigli che non abbiano già dato altri, l'avvocato, il circondarti di amici e persone che ti vogliono bene, pensare al bene di tua figlia...
Posso solo offrirti un po' di solidarietà nella speranza che, insieme a quella di tutti gli altri, possa aiutarti in questo momento difficilissimo.
Fatti forza, stringi i denti come si fa per uno sprint finale, ancora un po' e ancora un po'...., ma solo perché la meta adesso è vicina, è concreta: la libertà e la felicità tue e di tua figlia. 


Forse però pensandoci un consiglio ce l'ho.
Non concentrarti troppo sul tradimento e sulle prove (se non per quello che può servire all'avvocato). Non solo perché purtroppo non è la cosa peggiore che lui ti ha fatto o perché la sua tossicodipendenza avrebbe un peso maggiore sulle questioni legate a separazione e affidamento. Ma anche perché quello che ti spinge è una sorta di rivalsa su di lui, vuoi dimostrargli che non può prenderti in giro... ok. Ma questo si fa con le persone con cui si cerca un confronto, o al massimo a cui si vuole dare "una lezione". E una lezione si da a chi si spera impari qualcosa da quella lezione per cambiare o crescere o migliorarsi. 
Per poi continuare insieme in modo miglior o diverso. 
Ma a questo punto che ti frega se lui cambia, o anche solo si rende conto che ha fatto la figura dell'idiota? Tu devi solo liberarti di lui e basta, senza preoccuparti di dimostrargli qualcosa. Non si merita neanche questo sforzo da parte tua. 

Inoltre se adesso ti fai accecare dal desiderio di vendetta rischi pure di fare qualche passo falso. Concentrati sul difendere i tuoi diritti. Foto o tabulati, se vuoi, potrai anche sbatterglieli sotto il naso quando tutto sarà stato definito e sancito da un giudice e non rischierai puù nulla.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mio papà ha detto che adesso non mi fidi più di tanto di mia suocera .. perchè ha detto ricordati che infondo è sempre suo figlio !
> si le prove le conservo ...


 
ha ragione tuo padre


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> io credo che la legge basta saperla applicare nei modi corretti ..
> questo non è mio compito , mi aiuterà chi di dovere ..
> il mio compito è pensare a mia figlia ..
> e a *tirarmi fuori da questa buca*


esatto:up:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie per queste parole ...
> grazie di cuore ...
> 
> non lo dico per impietosirvi ma perchè è la realtà dei fatti ...
> ...


il trattamento a cui ti sottopone ha gli stessi meccanismi che adottavano i nazisti per annullare la volonta dei deportati
tu non sei affatto una nullità
ma è suo interesse fartici sentire perchè nemmeno ti sfiori la possibilità di scamparla


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Giuma
> 
> 
> Non concentrarti troppo sul tradimento e sulle prove (se non per quello che può servire all'avvocato). Non solo perché purtroppo non è la cosa peggiore che lui ti ha fatto o perché la sua tossicodipendenza avrebbe un peso maggiore sulle questioni legate a separazione e affidamento. Ma anche perché quello che ti spinge è una sorta di rivalsa su di lui, vuoi dimostrargli che non può prenderti in giro... ok. Ma questo si fa con le persone con cui si cerca un confronto, o al massimo a cui si vuole dare "una lezione". E una lezione si da a chi si spera impari qualcosa da quella lezione per cambiare o crescere o migliorarsi.
> ...


molto giusto:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2010)

Ciao Giuma!

Quando vuoi, quando ne hai bisogno, scrivici!
Anche se vuoi scrivere "sempre le stesse cose" siamo qui! 

Bacioni!


----------



## Giuma (21 Settembre 2010)

grazie amoremio per esserti preoccupata per me !! 

ieri sono riuscita a leggere il tuo thered per giuma...
io non riuscivo a scrivere , ma ho seguito il tuo consiglio e ho mandato una mail ad admin ..

oggi  ho letto la mail che potevo rientrare nel forum ! :up:
che gioia!!
è l'unica cosa che ho in questo momento nella mia ora .. l'unico appoggio , conforto ... avere perso anche questo sarebbe stato un'ennesimo colpo da incassare ... 

Sono onesta .. non avrei mai pensato di essere entrata nei vostri cuori ..
ho visto che anche marì ha scritto , e come ha detto conte lui si è messo a disposizione in prima persona. 

Infondo voi siete persone che non ho mai visto realmente , ma mi avete dato tanto , a me sembra una cosa incredibile , al contrario di quello che vive ancora con me che non mi da niente! 

Questi giorni sono davvero duri ... :triste::triste:
mi sento sola , ho mille pensieri per la testa , sono nervosa tesa ...
un miscuglio di sentimenti che mi pervadono ...
mi chiedo se è davvero la soluzione migliore la scelta che ho fatto


----------



## Giuma (21 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma!
> 
> Quando vuoi, quando ne hai bisogno, scrivici!
> Anche se vuoi scrivere "sempre le stesse cose" siamo qui!
> ...


grzie di cuore ..
infatti a volte vorrei scrivere ma poi dico , uff sono sempre le stesse cose , questi utenti saranno anche stanchi di leggermi...

bene ora scriverò senza farmi tante paranoie


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie amoremio per esserti preoccupata per me !!
> 
> ieri sono riuscita a leggere il tuo thered per giuma...
> io non riuscivo a scrivere , ma ho seguito il tuo consiglio e ho mandato una mail ad admin ..
> ...


In tanti abbiamo pensato a te perchè probabilmente sei quella che ha più bisogno di avere un sostegno, qualcuno con cui sfogarti e che ti aiuti a superare questo brutto momento.
Non avere dubbi sulla tua scelta. E' giusto per te e per tua figlia che vi rifacciate una vita. Quell'uomo può diventare pericoloso. 
Vedrai che lentamente ti sembrerà di ricominciare a vivere
Ah Bentornata


----------



## Giuma (21 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> In tanti abbiamo pensato a te perchè probabilmente sei quella che ha più bisogno di avere un sostegno, qualcuno con cui sfogarti e che ti aiuti a superare questo brutto momento.
> Non avere dubbi sulla tua scelta. E' giusto per te e per tua figlia che vi rifacciate una vita. Quell'uomo può diventare pericoloso.
> Vedrai che lentamente ti sembrerà di ricominciare a vivere
> Ah Bentornata


grazie farfalla!
come ho sempre scritto io sono una persona che quello che pensa lo dice, a volte mi è costato tanto , può essere un pregio o un difetto .. dipende .. comunque è sempre meglio dire ciò che si pensa che "inventarsi frottole" poi si sà le bugie hanno sempre le gambe corte . :up:

il mio pensiero più grande in questo momento è appunto valutare bene questa mia decisione , non vorrei mai pentirmene , perchè da qui non c'è ritorno .


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie farfalla!
> come ho sempre scritto io sono una persona che quello che pensa lo dice, a volte mi è costato tanto , può essere un pregio o un difetto .. dipende .. comunque è sempre meglio dire ciò che si pensa che "inventarsi frottole" poi si sà le bugie hanno sempre le gambe corte . :up:
> 
> il mio pensiero più grande in questo momento è appunto valutare bene questa mia decisione , non vorrei mai pentirmene , perchè da qui non c'è ritorno .


Giuma, c'è poco da valutare o pentirsene, tu hai un marito che non si augura nemmeno ad una donna che ha rubato, ucciso e via dicendo, cioè una personaccia, tu sei una persona bella con tanto da dare, non farti distruggere da una nullità, visto che lui appena ha avuto problemi giù a ffare l'aspirapolvere con la polverina!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie farfalla!
> come ho sempre scritto io sono una persona che quello che pensa lo dice, a volte mi è costato tanto , può essere un pregio o un difetto .. dipende .. comunque è sempre meglio dire ciò che si pensa che "inventarsi frottole" poi si sà le bugie hanno sempre le gambe corte . :up:
> 
> il mio pensiero più grande in questo momento è appunto valutare bene questa mia decisione , *non vorrei mai pentirmene* , perchè da qui non c'è ritorno .



Pensa sempre a cosa consiglieresti a tua figlia nella tua condizione...
L'unico pentimento sarà non essertene andata prima, ma non ci penserai nella gioia e nella sorpresa di quanto ti troverai bene! Tu e tua figlia! :up:


----------



## Giuma (21 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, c'è poco da valutare o pentirsene, tu hai un marito che non si augura nemmeno ad una donna che ha rubato, ucciso e via dicendo, cioè una personaccia, tu sei una persona bella con tanto da dare, non farti distruggere da una nullità, visto che lui appena ha avuto problemi giù a ffare l'aspirapolvere con la polverina!!!


lo sò bene che con sè i ma non si va da nessuna parte !
io sto prendendo una decisione che per tutti è la cosa migliore da fare , l'unica cosa da fare !!
ma per me ... per quanto mi riguarda è la soluzione che non avrei mai pensato di prendere .
Ho fallito !! :triste::triste:
ci ho messo l'anima , il cuore , la testa , tutta me stessa!! tre anni , tre anni passati a piangere , sperare a continuare ad amare . E per cosa ?? :blu:

mi sento sotto sopra  :nuke:

ieri sera ha detto due parole in croce .. che non si fida più di me .. sempre per la stessa storia che ormai vuole portare avanti della mia colpa per il fatto che non gli hanno dato la patente .
Io mi sono limitata a rispondergli dicendo : non ti fidi di me , detto da te ... bhè sei proprio comico eh! ( per non dirgli altro.... ).


----------



## Giuma (21 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Pensa sempre a cosa consiglieresti a tua figlia nella tua condizione...
> L'unico pentimento sarà non essertene andata prima, ma non ci penserai nella gioia e nella sorpresa di quanto ti troverai bene! Tu e tua figlia! :up:


si è vero a mia figlia cosiglierei quello che mio padre a consigliato a mè e cioè di andare avanti diritta per la mia strada , se mai voltarmi indietro .
Però c'è da dire che una persona ne deve essere convinta al 100%


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> lo sò bene che con sè i ma non si va da nessuna parte !
> io sto prendendo una decisione che per tutti è la cosa migliore da fare , l'unica cosa da fare !!
> ma per me ... per quanto mi riguarda è la soluzione che non avrei mai pensato di prendere .
> Ho fallito !! :triste::triste:
> ...


Ma dirgli chiaro e tondo che un drogato marcio non avrebbe il diritto di giudicare nessuno? Che se lui non ha passato quell'esame deve mettersi in discussione direttamente e che anche se non fa uso di ddroghe adesso permane un cazz0ne di prima categoria che vuole bruciare le tappe fallendo miseramente.


----------



## dave.one (21 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie amoremio per esserti preoccupata per me !!
> 
> ieri sono riuscita a leggere il tuo thered per giuma...
> io non riuscivo a scrivere , ma ho seguito il tuo consiglio e ho mandato una mail ad admin ..
> ...


Giuma, forza, non c'è altro da augurarti se non "forza!".
Il fondo l'hai toccato, ora il futuro è tutto in discesa. E tua figlia, pur se ora forse non capisce, in futuro ti ringrazierà, non sai quanto. La tua serenità è anche la sua. Sei grande...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> lo sò bene che con sè i ma non si va da nessuna parte !
> io sto prendendo una decisione che per tutti è la cosa migliore da fare , l'unica cosa da fare !!
> ma per me ... per quanto mi riguarda è la soluzione che non avrei mai pensato di prendere .
> *Ho fallito* !! :triste::triste:
> ...


Quando ti sei sposata nelle promesse c'era "giuro di essere la sola responsabile del nostro matrimonio e della sua felicità"?
*NO*
Ergo, non hai fallito* TU*.
Il vostro matrimonio è un fallimento, ahimè è vero, difficile abbellire le parole, ma il tuo fallimento è nell'aver scelto l'uomo sbagliato, se fallimento è credere di sposare una persona e ritrovarsi un drogato cattivo e senza neppure un briciolo di senso paterno.

Hai perso 3 anni, ok, penso che molte qui avrebbero sprecato lo stesso tempo (chi più chi meno, ma in media...  )
Adesso *basta piangere* per sensi di colpa e autoflagellazioni, ti aspetta un periodo duro e nessuno lo nega, ma non sono questi i motivi per cui piangere.
Non hai fallito.

Falliresti solo se non portassi via tua figlia, ma lo stai facendo... ergo sei grande! :up:


----------



## Giuma (21 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma dirgli chiaro e tondo che un drogato marcio non avrebbe il diritto di giudicare nessuno? Che se lui non ha passato quell'esame deve mettersi in discussione direttamente e che anche se non fa uso di ddroghe adesso permane un cazz0ne di prima categoria che vuole bruciare le tappe fallendo miseramente.


gli ho detto che non deve puntare il dito contro di me! 
che guardi dentro a se stesso e se sa di non essere in torto che si guardi bene attorno .
io sono apposto con la mia conoscienza.
che lui non è onnipotente e perciò come ogni umano può sbagliare .
e per ogni suo errore devo pagare io!!
adesso basta non funziona più così .
Lui parte dal presupposto che posso essere stata solo io . 

Questo pensiero non l'ho detto  alui, perchè non ne vale la pena di parlare con uno che vuole avere sempre ragione lui.
E perchè non potrebbe essere stata la "sua amica" ????, cosi avrebbe ottenuto che lui aveva bisogno di lei per andare in giro e tra me e lui sarebbe successo un disastro ( questo è solo un mio pensiero .. ma se ci pensi che lei è da tre anni che vuole che lui divorzi , magari lui gli ha detto sai non mi fido di mia moglie .. magari mi droga .. così lei ha preso questa idea e se l'è fatta sua, non mi stupirei !)


----------



## Giuma (21 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Giuma, forza, non c'è altro da augurarti se non "forza!".
> Il fondo l'hai toccato, ora il futuro è tutto in discesa. E tua figlia, pur se ora forse non capisce, in futuro ti ringrazierà, non sai quanto. La tua serenità è anche la sua. Sei grande...


grazie dave!
forse sarà perchè adesso che sono arrivata fino a qui e sono senza forze ... è già e tutto difficile ...senza forza è peggio !
mio padre mi ha ricordato che  a 30 anni c'è gente che deve ancora inziare a vivere , a camminare con le loro gambe e io ho già un figlia di 8 anni , ne ho passate di tutti i colori ...


----------



## Giuma (21 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quando ti sei sposata nelle promesse c'era "giuro di essere la sola responsabile del nostro matrimonio e della sua felicità"?
> *NO*
> Ergo, non hai fallito* TU*.
> Il vostro matrimonio è un fallimento, ahimè è vero, difficile abbellire le parole, ma il tuo fallimento è nell'aver scelto l'uomo sbagliato, se fallimento è credere di sposare una persona e ritrovarsi un drogato cattivo e senza neppure un briciolo di senso paterno.
> ...


grazie anche a te per le tue parole senzasperanze!

basta piangere ... lo sò me lo dico sempre anche io 
le avrò anche finite queste lacrime dopo tutto sto tempo !
ma è più forte di me ..


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie anche a te per le tue parole senzasperanze!
> 
> basta piangere ... lo sò me lo dico sempre anche io
> le avrò anche finite queste lacrime dopo tutto sto tempo !
> ma è più forte di me ..



E siamo sempre qui per questo 

Tranquilla, non ci stanchiamo di ripeterti tutto!!!  :up:


----------



## Sid (22 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie dave!
> forse sarà perchè adesso che sono arrivata fino a qui e sono senza forze ... è già e tutto difficile ...senza forza è peggio !
> mio padre mi ha ricordato che a 30 anni c'è gente che deve ancora inziare a vivere , a camminare con le loro gambe e io ho già un figlia di 8 anni , ne ho passate di tutti i colori ...


come sta andando la situazione? 
Lui sa già che stai pensando di lasciarlo ?

Spero che tu ti convinva che tu e tua figlia vi meritate una vita più serena


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> come sta andando la situazione?
> Lui sa già che stai pensando di lasciarlo ?
> 
> Spero che tu ti convinva che tu e *tua figlia* vi meritate una vita più serena


Vuoi dire: Vostra figlia ... purtroppo e' figlia anche a lui, anche se non n'e' degno.


----------



## Sid (22 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi dire: Vostra figlia ... purtroppo e' figlia anche a lui, anche se non n'e' degno.


... certo... è figlia di entrambi... ma non mi pare che a lui interessi molto la serenità della figlia... Se non ci pensa Giuma, non vedo chi possa aiutare quella bimba... a 8 anni "vedono" già molte cose...


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ... certo... è figlia di entrambi... ma non mi pare che a lui interessi molto la serenità della figlia... Se non ci pensa Giuma, non vedo chi possa aiutare quella bimba... a 8 anni "vedono" già molte cose...


:loso: e appunto per questo ho detto/scritto: *purtroppo e' figlia anche a lui*.


----------



## Giuma (22 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> come sta andando la situazione?
> Lui sa già che stai pensando di lasciarlo ?
> 
> Spero che tu ti convinva che tu e tua figlia vi meritate una vita più serena


ciao sid .
stamattina ho passato il mio tempo restando a letto ... :triste::triste:
finiranno queste lacrime ... 
mi sento una morta che cammina ... ieri per lavoro sono andata in posta .. ho avuto una sensazione bruttissima, mi sembrava si essere come dentro una bolla .. non so descrivere con le parole , mi sentivo lì con il corpo ma come se avessi la testa ovattata , fuori dal mondo .

_Lui sa già che stai pensando di lasciarlo ?_
no lui non lo sa ancora , probabilmente pensa che io sia una cretina innamorata che sto lì ai suoi comondi aspettando che qualcosa cambi , non saprei bene cosa può pensare in questo momento . 
Ieri sera sono tornata dal lavoro e lui stava già uscendo , non mi ha mandato un sms per dirmi che usciva , ne mi ha lasciato un biglietto a casa . E' tornato a 1.00 .
Oggi a pranzo io non ho mangiato ha visto che ero in camera ma non mi ha chiesto niente ...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao sid .
> stamattina ho passato il mio tempo restando a letto ... :triste::triste:
> finiranno queste lacrime ...
> mi sento una morta che cammina ... ieri per lavoro sono andata in posta .. ho avuto una sensazione bruttissima, *mi sembrava si essere come dentro una bolla .. non so descrivere con le parole , mi sentivo lì con il corpo ma come se avessi la testa ovattata , fuori dal mondo* .
> ...


non lasciarti impressionare troppo da quella sensazione 
anche se ti ricapiterà

l'ho provata anch'io 

passerà


----------



## Giuma (22 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non lasciarti impressionare troppo da quella sensazione
> anche se ti ricapiterà
> 
> l'ho provata anch'io
> ...


non è la prima volta che mi capita .. 

bene mi conforta che passerà ...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non è la prima volta che mi capita ..
> 
> bene mi conforta che passerà ...



La bolla scoppierà... quello che arrivava quasi irreale e fuori dal mondo, vedrai che ti stupirà... arriveranno colori, musiche e gioia, e libertà di vivere :up:

Coraggio Giuma!!!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non è la prima volta che mi capita ..
> 
> bene mi conforta che passerà ...


passerà dopo che la situazione si sarà risolta
non subito

quando comincerai a rifiatare 
a smaltire  il veleno che a causa di questi avvenimenti ti ha intossicato


e non uso a caso il verbo "intossicare"


----------



## Giuma (23 Settembre 2010)

ragazzi mi voglio sfogare un pò ...
io sto ancora qui a pensare... e ripensare ... 
alla mia famiglia che ha le ore contate ..
i " paparazzi" girano ... il rusultato per il momento è di uno che fa baldoria tutte le sere ma niente amica..
io ho una voglia matta di parlargli ... ma non se aspettare un paio di giorni , se aspettare di avere quella foto in mano , per non mandare a monte tutto il lavoro che stanno facendo ( che mi costerà un bel pò) ...
voi che ne pensate? 
devo aspettare a parlargli , io andrei a casa stasera e gli direi tutto quello che ho nella testa


----------



## Cat (23 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ragazzi mi voglio sfogare un pò ...
> io sto ancora qui a pensare... e ripensare ...
> alla mia famiglia che ha le ore contate ..
> i " paparazzi" girano ... il rusultato per il momento è di uno che fa baldoria tutte le sere ma niente amica..
> ...


 

carissima giuma,
a volte ci farebbe un gran bene rileggere i nostri post passati, nel tuo caso quelli con la tua storia, quelli che esprimono tutto il dolore che hai dovuto patire.

che lui faccia baldoria da solo o con l'amica non a per me importanza.
guarda come si è comportato con te mia cara, quello ha importanza.


perchè desideri parlargli, le parole a che cosa serverebbero ora?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ragazzi mi voglio sfogare un pò ...
> io sto ancora qui a pensare... e ripensare ...
> alla mia famiglia che ha le ore contate ..
> i " paparazzi" girano ... il rusultato per il momento è di uno che fa baldoria tutte le sere ma niente amica..
> ...


sai,
come stanno le cose
tra voi ma soprattutto dentro di te
lo sai solo tu

basandomi sul racconto che fai qui, io penso che il tradimento sia il meno
e che un uomo così non lo vorrei con me anche se fosse fedele fino al midollo

ma l'unica che ha tutti gli elementi per decidere sei tu


----------



## Sid (23 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ragazzi mi voglio sfogare un pò ...
> io sto ancora qui a pensare... e ripensare ...
> alla mia famiglia che ha le ore contate ..
> i " paparazzi" girano ... il rusultato per il momento è di uno che fa baldoria tutte le sere ma niente amica..
> ...


... aspetta almeno che abbiano finito l'incarico...

Per il resto... ti sei salvata da qualche parte copia dei tabulati telefonici?  E copia di tutta la documentazione relativa ai suoi redditi "effettivi" almeno degli ultimi tre anni?
Se non ti sei coperta già le spalle col cartaceo, non dire nulla.
Non mi stupirei che, appena sapute le tue intenzioni, ti impedisse di andare al lavoro.
A proposito: hai cominciato a guardarti in giro in cerca di un lavoro, nell'eventualità che lui ti "licenzi"? Ben che vada, prima di due/tre anni non avrai in mano una sentenza che acceerta i tuoi diritti dal punto di vista lavorativo...E' meglio, anche in questo caso, che prima ti organizzi


----------



## Giuma (23 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> carissima giuma,
> a volte ci farebbe un gran bene rileggere i nostri post passati, nel tuo caso quelli con la tua storia, quelli che esprimono tutto il dolore che hai dovuto patire.
> 
> che lui faccia baldoria da solo o con l'amica non a per me importanza.
> ...


forse non servirebbero a niente .. 
ma visto che ci ho passato 8 anni assieme e visto che da due mesi non dice una parola, gli voglio dire scusa io per il momento esisto ancora in questa casa! non sono un robot che esce dall'armadio fa le pulizie lava stira ec.. io ho un cuore , ho trentanni voglio vivere . Io sto morendo giorno dopo giorno ... nessuno gli ha puntato la pistola alla testa e gli ha detto tu devi stare con lei!!
ma così non si può vivere ,ma come fa a non dire una parola ... non può dirmi basta elisa troviamo una soluzione..
No ! zero assoluto .. il vuoto ..
si siede a tavola mangia alle 21.00 esce torna dorme in divano e arrivederci al giorno successivo a quando lo vedrò per pranzo , stessa scena muta.
Ma secondo lui una persona quanto tempo può andare avanti cosi!!


----------



## Giuma (23 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ... aspetta almeno che abbiano finito l'incarico...
> 
> Per il resto... ti sei salvata da qualche parte copia dei tabulati telefonici?  E copia di tutta la documentazione relativa ai suoi redditi "effettivi" almeno degli ultimi tre anni?
> Se non ti sei coperta già le spalle col cartaceo, non dire nulla.
> ...



ho tre anni di tabulati !
redditi lo posso rovinare ..
io ho un lavoro mio al pomeriggio , per lui lavoro gratis ( eh scusa sono sua moglie!tutto è dovuto)

uff devo aspettare a parlargli allora ...


----------



## Sid (23 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho tre anni di tabulati !
> redditi lo posso rovinare ..
> io ho un lavoro mio al pomeriggio , per lui lavoro gratis ( eh scusa sono sua moglie!tutto è dovuto)
> 
> uff devo aspettare a parlargli allora ...


scusa... avevo capito che il pomeriggio lavoravi per lui.
Già meglio! 

Chiama il tuo avvocato e chiedigli se gli serve altro per far partire tutto.
Dopodichè, se sei a posto da quel punto di vista... prendi coraggio e vai con il discorso  (fai in modo che tua figlia non sia a casa... non si sa mai... e vedi di proteggere anche te in qualche modo).
 (inutile dire che da lì deve seguire anche il resto...  )


----------



## Giuma (23 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> scusa... avevo capito che il pomeriggio lavoravi per lui.
> Già meglio!
> 
> Chiama il tuo avvocato e chiedigli se gli serve altro per far partire tutto.
> ...


per esere precisi le foto servono certo , ma ho deciso di farlo anche perchè " ci voglio sbattere il naso " 
voglio capire , concedetemelo dopo tutto quello che ho passato , se dalla sua parte ha deciso di mandare all'aria una famiglia , di non curarsi di me come se fossi trasparente ... ecc perchè vuole vivere come fa chi è single , o perchè ha nella testa lei , o peggio perchè è fuso!
al momento del discorso dirò a mia figlia di andare a cena dalla nonna con una scusa ..
per proteggere me .. appunto parlerò con lui prima a dopo cena , di certo non quando torna al mattino ..
ma voglio parlargli ..


----------



## Iago (24 Settembre 2010)

*Giuma*

Ma, qualcuno è andato a parlare a quattr'occhi con tuo marito?

Io, se fossi tuo padre, forse mi sentirei anche in dovere di andare a parlare con serietà all'uomo che ha sposato mia figlia, e che la sta trattando male...

Dovrà pur dare una risposta seria a un discorso serio, no?

Dovrà rispondere qualcosa se il padre della moglie, chiede chiarimenti a proposito della sua condotta, no?

E magari si può capire di più, magari ci si può incanalare più facilmente verso una separazione meno sofferente...


sempre e soprattutto per tua figlia!!

...quando due genitori si separano, ognuno a suo modo in un certo senso, inizia a smettere di soffrire, e invece i bambini, il più delle volte iniziano  a soffrire molto proprio allora, e la smetteranno, solo quando i due non solo non si lottano più, ma addirittura quando tra i due torna almeno il rispetto verbale e una certa cordialità.


Ormai sono 7 anni che io e la mia ex moglie ci siamo lasciati, 
la giudiziale ci ha massacrati!! Energie infinite completamente sprecate!!

...oggi, nonostante non se lo meriti per come si è comportata, ho un buonissimo rapporto, ogni tanto capita anche che facciamo qualche giorno di vacanza tutti e quattro, le bambine hanno accettato molto meglio, non si sono fatte illusioni di riavvicinamento e  sono sempre più serene.


Questa è la mia esperienza...evita con tutte le tue forze lo scontro, sarà comunque un guadagno sotto ogni profilo, perchè si deve sempre andare avanti... e chi semina vento, invece, raccoglie tempesta.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> forse non servirebbero a niente ..
> ma visto che ci ho passato 8 anni assieme e visto che da due mesi non dice una parola, gli voglio dire scusa io per il momento esisto ancora in questa casa! non sono un robot che esce dall'armadio fa le pulizie lava stira ec.. io ho un cuore , ho trentanni voglio vivere . Io sto morendo giorno dopo giorno ... nessuno gli ha puntato la pistola alla testa e gli ha detto tu devi stare con lei!!
> ma così non si può vivere ,ma come fa a non dire una parola ... non può dirmi basta elisa troviamo una soluzione..
> No ! zero assoluto .. il vuoto ..
> ...



Capisco Giuma carissima che vorresti almeno un barlume nei suoi occhi che ti faccia capire che sa che ti ha fatto del male...
Ma non lo avrai, comunque. 
Lui ormai è al di là della possibilità di un dialogo, per lo meno adesso. Chissà, se un giorno riuscirà ad affrontare i suoi problemi personali, dei quali tu non sei minimamente responsabile, il suo problema di droga, forse quel giorno sarà anche in grado di pensare a quel che ti ha fatto, e te lo troverai davanti ad occhi bassi a dire "Sai Giuma... so che..."
Ma quel giorno, se mai arriverà, è ancora molto lontano. Spero per lui che arrivi, spero che lui trovi una seconda opportunità per essere un uomo migliore.
Ma adesso penso a te, ancora rinchiusa nel desiderio di ritrovare dentro di lui un pezzetto dell'uomo che hai sposato, una pur minima spiegazione per quello che ti ha fatto passare.
Giuma tesoro, spiegazione al momento non c'è.
Stai da cani per nessuna ragione... mi spiace...
Non so come tu, come chiunque possa accettare una "spiegazione" del genere, ma l'amara verità è che non hai scelta.
Puoi solo, come stai facendo, proteggere tua figlia e te.

Arriverà il tempo delle domande, spero anche quello delle spiegazioni, delle scuse, ma non è adesso. 
Se le cerchi, rischi di rovinare il percorso che stai facendo.
Salva tua figlia e te, tieni duro Giuma, gli parlerai dopo, dopo, adesso non serve ad altro che a darti ulteriori delusioni e a mettervi in pericolo.


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> forse non servirebbero a niente ..
> ma visto che ci ho passato 8 anni assieme e visto che da due mesi non dice una parola, gli voglio dire scusa io per il momento esisto ancora in questa casa! non sono un robot che esce dall'armadio fa le pulizie lava stira ec.. io ho un cuore , ho trentanni voglio vivere . Io sto morendo giorno dopo giorno ... nessuno gli ha puntato la pistola alla testa e gli ha detto tu devi stare con lei!!
> ma così non si può vivere ,ma come fa a non dire una parola ... non può dirmi basta elisa troviamo una soluzione..
> No ! zero assoluto .. il vuoto ..
> ...


 
bon perfetto.... medita in una fattibile separazione. nel frattempo non lo lavare stirare, far da mangiare. esci. non dico divertiti ma cerca di svagarti con amiche e perchè no...amici.

è dura..... ma si deve iniziare da qualcosa. inerte altrimenti perisci di giorno in giorno come stai facendo.

lui non merita gli anni di tua vita che ti stai bruciando.
digli.....semplicemente..... che hai valutato tutta la situazione con molta attenzione e che così non è giusto per te  vivere o meglio metterti in una situazione di non vita per lui.


----------



## Giuma (24 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> bon perfetto.... medita in una fattibile separazione. nel frattempo non lo lavare stirare, far da mangiare. esci. non dico divertiti ma cerca di svagarti con amiche e perchè no...amici.
> 
> è dura..... ma si deve iniziare da qualcosa. inerte altrimenti perisci di giorno in giorno come stai facendo.
> 
> ...


ieri sera a cena gli ho chiesto se dopo deveva uscire ( erano le 20.00 circa ) mi ha risposto si si devo uscire sono già in ritardo , devo andare a pagare il bollo dell'auto !!  
ma dai che scusa è mai questa ??!! tanto poteva anche pagarlo stamattina quando andava in bar .. o quando andava a prendersi le sigarette ..
gli ho detto che abbiamo 30 anni e questa non è vita! io non ce la faccio più ne economicamente ne fisicamente .
gli ho detto io esisto !!
Gli ho detto almeno per una volta cerca di essere sincero non dirmi che tra noi è tutto finito perchè non ti fidi più di me per la storia della patente , dimmi la verità dimmi che vuoi stare con un'altra persona .
mi ha risposto che vada a curarmi che lui non è innamorato di lei , che io sono pazza che lui non vuole stare proprio con nessuno , che non gliele frega niente di nessuno .
Che ho un anno di tempo per trovarme un'altro che tanto lui il prossimo anno va via.
Poi i soliti discorsi di dividere le spese esattamente a metà ... 

per farla breve stamattina mi hanno riferito che ieri sera quando è uscito l'hanno "beccato" con lei ... mi hanno detto che non c'è niente di che .. o insistito che sapere queste due cose perchè non volevano dirmi niente perchè hanno paura che stasera quando andrò a casa farò il finimondo. 
Non farò proprio nulla ... gli direi solo per fortuna che dovevo curarmi che erano solo cose nella mia testa . 

ma dopo tre anni se vuole stare con lei perchè non mi lascia?????????????

Ma starò zitta , non parlerò ... mi terrò il mio dolore 
vorrei solo morire :triste::triste:


----------



## Giuma (24 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Ma, qualcuno è andato a parlare a quattr'occhi con tuo marito?
> 
> Io, se fossi tuo padre, forse mi sentirei anche in dovere di andare a parlare con serietà all'uomo che ha sposato mia figlia, e che la sta trattando male...
> 
> ...


sua madre non ne vuole sapere , mi dice gli passerà abbi pazienza, fatti la tua vita 

 mio padre stava aspettando un attimo perchè la rabbia che ha addosso (  mio padre non è un uomo violento , molto aperto al dialogo ) in questo momento è tanta , lo vorrebbe  "ammazzare" ... non nel senso fisico , ma per tutto quello che mi ha  fatto , e che non sa neanche tutto ...
Di certo gli parlerà ...

mia figlia ... quello è il mio grande pensiero ... il male che passerà , quanto soffrirà ...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ieri sera a cena gli ho chiesto se dopo deveva uscire ( erano le 20.00 circa ) mi ha risposto si si devo uscire sono già in ritardo , devo andare a pagare il bollo dell'auto !!
> ma dai che scusa è mai questa ??!! tanto poteva anche pagarlo stamattina quando andava in bar .. o quando andava a prendersi le sigarette ..
> gli ho detto che abbiamo 30 anni e questa non è vita! io non ce la faccio più ne economicamente ne fisicamente .
> gli ho detto io esisto !!
> ...


Giuma sei tu che te ne devi andare.
mi sono persa qualche passaggio mi sa. Ma a che punto sei con l'avvocato.
Tua figlia starà meglio dopo. Lui se vorrà fare il padre non penso che tu glielo impedirai, e se non vuole tua figlia capirà che purtroppo non ha il papà che avrebbe voluto. Ma ha una mamma in gamba.
Devi farlo anche per lei.


----------



## Iago (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sua madre non ne vuole sapere , mi dice gli passerà abbi pazienza, fatti la tua vita
> 
> mio padre stava aspettando un attimo perchè la rabbia che ha addosso (  mio padre non è un uomo violento , molto aperto al dialogo ) in questo momento è tanta , lo vorrebbe  "ammazzare" ... non nel senso fisico , ma per tutto quello che mi ha  fatto , e che non sa neanche tutto ...
> Di certo gli parlerà ...
> ...



Bè sì...ci vuole una gran lucidità, e a volte l'emotività di un genitore potrebbe sortire effetti peggiori...

lascia perdere la mamma...da mamma, in ultima analisi, difenderà sempre il proprio figlio, ti servirebbe uno distaccato, lucido, serio e magari che goda della stima di tuo marito.


----------



## Iago (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Giuma sei tu che te ne devi andare.*
> mi sono persa qualche passaggio mi sa. Ma a che punto sei con l'avvocato.
> Tua figlia starà meglio dopo. Lui se vorrà fare il padre non penso che tu glielo impedirai, e se non vuole tua figlia capirà che purtroppo non ha il papà che avrebbe voluto. Ma ha una mamma in gamba.
> Devi farlo anche per lei.



Finalmente!


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ieri sera a cena gli ho chiesto se dopo deveva uscire ( erano le 20.00 circa ) mi ha risposto si si devo uscire sono già in ritardo , devo andare a pagare il bollo dell'auto !!
> ma dai che scusa è mai questa ??!! tanto poteva anche pagarlo stamattina quando andava in bar .. o quando andava a prendersi le sigarette ..
> gli ho detto che abbiamo 30 anni e questa non è vita! io non ce la faccio più ne economicamente ne fisicamente .
> gli ho detto io esisto !!
> ...


 
penso che hai sbagliato a fare tutto questo discorso con lui.
lui esce? non entra più in casa.

poi mia carissima.....:rotfl: un suggerimento ehm " piccante" che diedi anche anni fa ( iago non ridere):

- prendi tutte le mutande che tuo marito ha,
- mettiti dei guanti,
- compra peperoncino in bacche, non polvere, quella sporca.... prendi il più piccante che c'è!
- strofina pazientemente avanti retro zona parti intime insistendo sul davanti tutte le mutande di tuo marito,
- riponile con cura.


ok.....:cappelli:non devi fare altro.....



immagina la scena:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Finalmente!


noooooooo, prima deve usare metodi empirici:mexican:


----------



## Iago (24 Settembre 2010)

Addio...è finita!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Giuma (24 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> penso che hai sbagliato a fare tutto questo discorso con lui.
> lui esce? non entra più in casa.
> 
> poi mia carissima.....:rotfl: un suggerimento ehm " piccante" che diedi anche anni fa ( iago non ridere):
> ...


si mi immagino la scena ... 
ma poi incolperebbe me !"
perchè ho sbagliato secondo te a fargli quel discorso?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ieri sera a cena gli ho chiesto se dopo deveva uscire ( erano le 20.00 circa ) mi ha risposto si si devo uscire sono già in ritardo , devo andare a pagare il bollo dell'auto !!
> ma dai che scusa è mai questa ??!! tanto poteva anche pagarlo stamattina quando andava in bar .. o quando andava a prendersi le sigarette ..
> gli ho detto che abbiamo 30 anni e questa non è vita! io non ce la faccio più ne economicamente ne fisicamente .
> gli ho detto io esisto !!
> ...


hai fatto un tentativo che ritenevi necessario
a lui non è servito
ma serviva a te non lasciare nulla di intentato

ora che pensi di fare?
io non credo che ti lascerà 
come non l'ha fatto quando te l'ha scritto
non lo farà neanche tra un anno
è un quaquaraquà che da aria alla bocca
e lo soddisfa trattarti da serva
ne gode il suo ego e non gli comporta limitazioni

il punto centrale del discorso resti tu

lui ti ha ributtato la palla

io, al posto tuo, non me ne andrei da casa
ma con la separazione pretenderei che se ne vada lui
o almeno metterei questo puntello per ottenere altro che ti interessa in sede di transazione

il peperoncino nelle mutande lo eviterei
ma se proprio ti sfizia :carneval: prendi una sola mutanda e strofinalo solo davanti
se gli venisse in mente di far analizzare le mutande nel cassetto non potrebbe provare che il dispetto gliel'hai fatto tu


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si mi immagino la scena ...
> ma poi incolperebbe me !"
> perchè ho sbagliato secondo te a fargli quel discorso?


 
no! non ti incolpa..... gli dici che tu non hai irritazioni intime contagiose e anzi....finchè non guarisce non mi tocchi:carneval:

e intanto infiersci sulle mutande....siii metodica..... vedi te!


hai sbagliato a fargli tutto quel discorso, infatti lui ha passato per matta.

comprati un mazzo di rose rosse e regalate . ingelosiscilo. così si distrae dall'altra.
comprati lingerie intime e lasciale un po....in vista in modo che lui le noti...


poi bacialo lasciandogli un bel ciuccione così l'altra si ingelosisce....ovvio che lui dice all'altra che siete come un monaco e una suora:up:


----------



## Giuma (24 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> hai fatto un tentativo che ritenevi necessario
> a lui non è servito
> ma serviva a te non lasciare nulla di intentato
> 
> ...


si serviva a me  ... 
no non me ne vado da casa! almeno quello .. sono daccordo con te dovrà andare lui .
Così piuttosto di vedersi tre ore alla sera che ci stia anche il resto della gironata con lei, che la mandi a scuola così le terrà la contabilità ,che gli insegni come si fa la serva , la giardiniera e tutto quello che pretende da me , e gli auguro tanta felicità . Vedremo quanto dura .

lunedi dovrò vedere questo filmato .. sarà un colpo lo so già , anche se mi hanno detto che non c'è niente di che .

poi che farò ? lo so che mi lancerete le pietre dopo questa mia affermazione ..
ma io sono pronta al 100% per il divorzio . Ho paura di pentirmi , lo so sarò una pazza . 

cosa cambia se passa un settimana  o due ..


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si serviva a me ...
> no non me ne vado da casa! almeno quello .. sono daccordo con te dovrà andare lui .
> Così piuttosto di vedersi tre ore alla sera che ci stia anche il resto della gironata con lei, che la mandi a scuola così le terrà la contabilità ,che gli insegni come si fa la serva , la giardiniera e tutto quello che pretende da me , e gli auguro tanta felicità . Vedremo quanto dura .
> 
> ...


Giuma non puoi pentirtene.
Ti prego rileggi tutte le cose che hai scritto qui. Prove a pensare che a scriverle sia stata un'altra donna. Ti apparirà chiaro che è l'unica soluzione
Le hai tentate proprio tutte.

Io lascerei perdere peperoncino, biancheria e tutto il resto.
Inutile farlo inc...e, ignoralo. Hai tutto quello che ti serve per dimostrare che sei dalla parte della ragione


----------



## Giuma (24 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> no! non ti incolpa..... gli dici che tu non hai irritazioni intime contagiose e anzi....finchè non guarisce non mi tocchi:carneval:
> 
> e intanto infiersci sulle mutande....siii metodica..... vedi te!
> 
> ...


cat è dal 3 agosto per l'esattezza che dorme in divano , e io a letto da sola non mi sfiora con un dito ... baci ? zero!!
se mi vede in lingerie ho notato che evita di guardarmi ...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> cat è dal 3 agosto per l'esattezza che dorme in divano , e io a letto da sola non mi sfiora con un dito ... baci ? zero!!
> se mi vede in lingerie ho notato che evita di guardarmi ...


Appunto come dicevo sopra....


----------



## Amoremio (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si serviva a me ...
> no non me ne vado da casa! almeno quello .. sono daccordo con te dovrà andare lui .
> Così piuttosto di vedersi tre ore alla sera che ci stia anche il resto della gironata con lei, che la mandi a scuola così le terrà la contabilità ,che gli insegni come si fa la serva , la giardiniera e tutto quello che pretende da me , e gli auguro tanta felicità . Vedremo quanto dura .
> 
> ...


sei pronta o no?
da qui non si capisce

secondo me non lo sei
ma non so se lo si possa essere mai
solo che a volte non se ne può più e i danni superano le remore

ricorda comunque che prima del divorzio c'è la separazione: si tende a dimenticarlo ma nasce come possibilità di riflessione dei divorziandi


----------



## Giuma (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuma non puoi pentirtene.
> Ti prego rileggi tutte le cose che hai scritto qui. Prove a pensare che a scriverle sia stata un'altra donna. Ti apparirà chiaro che è l'unica soluzione
> Le hai tentate proprio tutte.
> 
> ...


farfalla tu hai tutte le ragioni del mondo ..
ma dillo tu al mio cuore !!
me lo strappo e lo prendo a mazzate?!


----------



## Giuma (24 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei pronta o no?
> da qui non si capisce
> 
> secondo me non lo sei
> ...


ho sbagliato a scrivere .. manca un non ... non sono pronta la 100%
si è vero c'è la separzione ... forse un'ancora di salvezza ..


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> farfalla tu hai tutte le ragioni del mondo ..
> ma dillo tu al mio cuore !!
> me lo strappo e lo prendo a mazzate?!


Scusami Giuma spero di non esserti sembrata troppo dura.
Mi fai tanta tenerezza e nello stesso tempo vorrei scuoterti per le spalle...
Non posso neanche immaginare quanto sia dura per te.
Ma è la cosa giusta su questo non devi avere dubbi...
Bacio


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> cat è dal 3 agosto per l'esattezza che dorme in divano , e io a letto da sola non mi sfiora con un dito ... baci ? zero!!
> se mi vede in lingerie ho notato che evita di guardarmi ...


meglio così mia cara così penserà di essersi preso qualcosa da lei!

ti evita di guardarti perchè piaci ancora.io la penso così. altrimenti ti guarderebbe senza aver nessuna reazione fisica.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> meglio così mia cara così penserà di essersi preso qualcosa da lei!
> 
> *ti evita di guardarti perchè piaci ancora.io la penso così. altrimenti ti guarderebbe senza aver nessuna reazione fisica.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> ...


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > meglio così mia cara così penserà di essersi preso qualcosa da lei!
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non do con le mie parole speranze.....
> ...


----------



## aristocat (24 Settembre 2010)

Cara Giuma,
quando la prima volta ho letto che lui ti aveva lasciata, stavo per scriverti che era quello il momento di cogliere la palla al balzo e allontanarlo da te il più possibile.
Ma presto ho capito che... altro che lontananza. Altro che addio.
Il suo SMS era una delle sue ennesime infinite bambinate, per lacerarti ancora più nel profondo.
Purtroppo standogli vicino, _ora_, non potrai trovare neanche una parvenza di vivere civile, di equilibrio.
Finchè lui non farà pace con sè stesso, non potrà farla con te e con i suoi cari.
Figurati, quindi, ritrovare l'amore che vi ha unito una volta, riprendere come prima il progetto di famiglia che, in tempi non sospetti, avevate fatto!
Figuriamoci se potrete "riconquistarvi" ... 
Temo davvero che allontanarlo, _adesso_, sarà la necessaria "misura di emergenza" che sarà bene tu trovi la forza di prendere.
Scaccia lui perchè lui possa scacciare i suoi fantasmi e finalmente (non domani, ma tra mesi; magari) vederci chiaro.
Un abbraccio grande
ari


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cara Giuma,
> quando la prima volta ho letto che lui ti aveva lasciata, stavo per scriverti che era quello il momento di cogliere la palla al balzo e allontanarlo da te il più possibile.
> Ma presto ho capito che... altro che lontananza. Altro che addio.
> Il suo SMS era una delle sue ennesime infinite bambinate, per lacerarti ancora più nel profondo.
> ...


quoto:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ieri sera a cena gli ho chiesto se dopo deveva uscire ( erano le 20.00 circa ) mi ha risposto si si devo uscire sono già in ritardo , devo andare a pagare il bollo dell'auto !!


Bellissima questa! Quando avrò bisogno di un inventore di scuse incredibili, lo chiamerò :rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (25 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ieri sera a cena gli ho chiesto se dopo deveva uscire ( erano le 20.00 circa ) mi ha risposto si si devo uscire sono già in ritardo , devo andare a pagare il bollo dell'auto !!
> ma dai che scusa è mai questa ??!! tanto poteva anche pagarlo stamattina quando andava in bar .. o quando andava a prendersi le sigarette ..
> gli ho detto che abbiamo 30 anni e questa non è vita! io non ce la faccio più ne economicamente ne fisicamente .
> gli ho detto io esisto !!
> ...



Ciao giuma,
vedo che ancora giri a vuoto nel tuo labirinto.
Mi dispiace tanto.
Non riuscirai mai a far  capire a tuo marito il tuo punto di vista nè a fargli comprendere che la peggiore verità è migliore di una bugia.
Qualcuno mi disse tempo fa, forse Ettore, che esistono individui che assorbono solo energia . Il tuo, come il mio , ne sono esempi eclatanti.
Ho comprato un libro da Feltrinelli "amore perfetto, relazioni imperfette". Lo ho  solo cominiciato. Mi sa che fa anche al caso tuo.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Giuma (28 Settembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cara Giuma,
> quando la prima volta ho letto che lui ti aveva lasciata, stavo per scriverti che era quello il momento di cogliere la palla al balzo e allontanarlo da te il più possibile.
> Ma presto ho capito che... altro che lontananza. Altro che addio.
> *Il **suo SMS era una delle sue ennesime infinite bambinate, per lacerarti ancora più nel profondo.*
> ...


si forse serviva a questo ..
venerdi ho visto il filmato .. bene c'è lui che a 200 mt da casa nostra (davato casa di una amica di mia figlia , che lui giustamente non sapendo niente di nostra figlia manco sà chi abita lì)si trova con lei. Lei lascia lì la sua auto sale su quella di lui guida lei , vanno in un'altro paese qui vicino a bere una cosa escono dal locale e poi vanno in una zona industriale per due ore ..
Mi sento uno schifo totale ! vuota sola come un cane  ... e anche una sensazione di essere "sporca" anche se è da due mesi che non mi tocca .. ma prima si!
sabato mia figlia era dai miei e voleva che andassi a prenderla perchè doveva dormire a casa , gli ho detto che la lasciavo lì per farla felice. Mi ha detto io ti do gli ordini e tu li esegui. Mi ha preso per il collo e mi ha detto vai a prenderla!!ha detto un sacco di altre frasi che non sto qui a scrivere .. ma quella che più mi ha fatto male è che ha detto che quando sono rimasta incinta non era suo. Allora gli ho chiesto perchè mi ha portato lui all'ospedale , risposta : perchè non voglio un'altro figlio da te .
Non riesco più a scrivervi ...
:triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Giuma (28 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > L'idea può essere buona se poi hai la forza di tenerlo comunque lontano.
> ...


----------



## Daniele (28 Settembre 2010)

Giuma, senza usare prove e fare casini affrontalo e non accusarlo, ma digli chiaro e tondo "tu mi tradisci, tu mi tratti come una schiava (e l'ultima cosa che hai scritto lo fa vedere chiaro e tondo), tu mi sfrutti e mi fai vivere male eppure ho 30 anni, per colpa di come sei ho dovuto uccidere il figlio tuo che aspettavo,ecc. ecc. ecc...la tua fottuta patente vale più di una persona?" Senti Giuma, adesso basta, fai in fretta per andartene e vattene di fretta, fai fare quella maledetta lettera all'avvocato, ma che ci stai li dentro a stare male, dai, che ci stai a fare?


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si forse serviva a questo ..
> venerdi ho visto il filmato .. bene c'è lui che a 200 mt da casa nostra (davato casa di una amica di mia figlia , che lui giustamente non sapendo niente di nostra figlia manco sà chi abita lì)si trova con lei. Lei lascia lì la sua auto sale su quella di lui guida lei , vanno in un'altro paese qui vicino a bere una cosa escono dal locale e poi vanno in una zona industriale per due ore ..
> Mi sento uno schifo totale ! vuota sola come un cane ... e anche una sensazione di essere "sporca" anche se è da due mesi che non mi tocca .. ma prima si!
> sabato mia figlia era dai miei e voleva che andassi a prenderla perchè doveva dormire a casa , gli ho detto che la lasciavo lì per farla felice. Mi ha detto io ti do gli ordini e tu li esegui. Mi ha preso per il collo e mi ha detto vai a prenderla!!ha detto un sacco di altre frasi che non sto qui a scrivere .. ma quella che più mi ha fatto male è che ha detto che quando sono rimasta incinta non era suo. Allora gli ho chiesto perchè mi ha portato lui all'ospedale , risposta : perchè non voglio un'altro figlio da te .
> ...


giuma non so cosa potrei dirti per darti un po' di sollievo seppur momentaneo

ti ferisce aver visto il filmato di loro 2 
ma un tradimento non è l'umiliazione peggiore
lui ti umilia in ogni istante
e in maniera pesante e cattiva

prova a fare una lista dei motivi che ancora ti legano a lui
(per conto tuo, non dico di scriverla qui)
e depenna tutto ciò che è legato solo a com'era lui prima
vedi quel che resta
poi fai un elenco di ciò che pensi ti potrbbe rasserenare
mettilo in ordine decrescente in base all'importanza che per te ha ciascun elemento
comincia, partendo dal più importante, a depennare ciò che, ora come ora, non vedi realizzabile
sii oggettiva 
e vedi cosa resta


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, senza usare prove e fare casini affrontalo e non accusarlo, ma digli chiaro e tondo "tu mi tradisci, tu mi tratti come una schiava (e l'ultima cosa che hai scritto lo fa vedere chiaro e tondo), tu mi sfrutti e mi fai vivere male eppure ho 30 anni, per colpa di come sei ho dovuto uccidere il figlio tuo che aspettavo,ecc. ecc. ecc...la tua fottuta patente vale più di una persona?" Senti Giuma, adesso basta, fai in fretta per andartene e vattene di fretta, fai fare quella maledetta lettera all'avvocato, ma che ci stai li dentro a stare male, dai, che ci stai a fare?


dan, ma quelle cose gliele ha già dette ...


----------



## Daniele (28 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dan, ma quelle cose gliele ha già dette ...


Ma deve dirgli le cose come dati acquisiti, non oggetto di discussione, quando lui finirà nella rete sarà obbligato ad ammettere le cose e se solo desse della pazza a Giuma sarebbe una prova della sua totale malafede.


----------



## Amarax (28 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> farfalla tu hai tutte le ragioni del mondo ..
> ma dillo tu al mio cuore !!
> *me lo strappo e lo prendo a mazzate*?!



Giumè...sei peggio di me :no::no:

PS :  ho letto il resto e ti rispondo di nuovo alla stessa domande:


si.

Non si può amare un essere così che ti prende per il collo e ti comanda come se fossi una serva.


----------



## Cat (28 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si forse serviva a questo ..
> venerdi ho visto il filmato .. bene c'è lui che a 200 mt da casa nostra (davato casa di una amica di mia figlia , che lui giustamente non sapendo niente di nostra figlia manco sà chi abita lì)si trova con lei. Lei lascia lì la sua auto sale su quella di lui guida lei , vanno in un'altro paese qui vicino a bere una cosa escono dal locale e poi vanno in una zona industriale per due ore ..
> Mi sento uno schifo totale ! vuota sola come un cane ... e anche una sensazione di essere "sporca" anche se è da due mesi che non mi tocca .. ma prima si!
> sabato mia figlia era dai miei e voleva che andassi a prenderla perchè doveva dormire a casa , gli ho detto che la lasciavo lì per farla felice. Mi ha detto io ti do gli ordini e tu li esegui. Mi ha preso per il collo e mi ha detto vai a prenderla!!ha detto un sacco di altre frasi che non sto qui a scrivere .. ma quella che più mi ha fatto male è che ha detto che quando sono rimasta incinta non era suo. Allora gli ho chiesto perchè mi ha portato lui all'ospedale , risposta : perchè non voglio un'altro figlio da te .
> ...


 
se prendendoti per il collo ti ha lasciato lividi vai in pronto soccorso e poi denuncia per violenze famigliari.


----------



## Daniele (28 Settembre 2010)

Giuma, ci ho pensato e sarò duro, se permani in questa condizione di disperazione mi sa che tu ci voglia rimanere, posso dirti? per me rimandi tutto solo perchè speri sempre dentro di te che tutto torni come prima, ma non ti sei resa conto di che anche se fosse quello che ti ha fatto lui? E mai tornerà come prima. Hai 30 anni, rifatti una vita che un uomo non deve sniffare per ogni cazzata.


----------



## Amarax (29 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, ci ho pensato e sarò duro, se permani in questa condizione di disperazione mi sa che tu ci voglia rimanere, posso dirti? per me rimandi tutto solo perchè speri sempre dentro di te che tutto torni come prima, ma non ti sei resa conto di che anche se fosse quello che ti ha fatto lui? E mai tornerà come prima. Hai 30 anni, rifatti una vita che un uomo non deve sniffare per ogni cazzata.



Resto sempre contenta quando ti leggo così


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

Giuma come sta andando?

Ho letto che ti ha preso per il collo e ti ha ordinato di andare a riprendere la bimba... tu... l'hai fatto?

Come va con l'avvocato?
Giuma... Giumaaaaaa.....


----------



## Papero (29 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ci fai stare tutti in pensiero e mi associo ai consigli che ti danno tutti gli amici qui dentro. Abbi la forza di lasciarlo, rivolgiti ad un avvocato, fatti aiutare da tuo padre, un tuo amico, un tuo parente... insomma, questa situazione è veramente deleteria per te e per tua figlia e prima finisce e meglio è per te.

Però... c'è un però. Io ero una testa di cazzo quasi come tuo marito, dico quasi perchè le mani addosso a mia moglie non mi sono neanche mai sognato di mettergliele, ma credo che se il fato non mi avesse spinto verso la retta via forse a quest'ora non sarei qui a scrivere ma sarei o morto o in galera.

Dicevo, c'è un però. Se vai a leggerti la mia storia forse ti renderai conto che ero molto simile a tuo marito e una possibilità remota che tutto torni come prima e anche meglio di prima forse c'è... leggila...

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2002

P.s. per chi la legge: considerate che ero ancora molto scosso quando ho scritto quella storia


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Giuma ci fai stare tutti in pensiero e mi associo ai consigli che ti danno tutti gli amici qui dentro. Abbi la forza di lasciarlo, rivolgiti ad un avvocato, fatti aiutare da tuo padre, un tuo amico, un tuo parente... insomma, questa situazione è veramente deleteria per te e per tua figlia e prima finisce e meglio è per te.
> 
> Però... c'è un però. Io ero una testa di cazzo quasi come tuo marito, dico quasi perchè le mani addosso a mia moglie non mi sono neanche mai sognato di mettergliele, ma credo che se il fato non mi avesse spinto verso la retta via forse a quest'ora non sarei qui a scrivere ma sarei o morto o in galera.
> 
> ...



Grazie al cielo in te non assomigli minimamente al marito di Giuma.
Papero, PER NULLA. Ma che dici?!?!?

Non solo non hai messo le mani addosso a tua moglie, ma neppure eri drogato (o sì), ti occupavi dei tuoi figli, non umiliavi tua moglie in pubblico con urla e minacce... 
Non eri uno strafatto fuori di testa violento, insomma.

Dai, su!


----------



## Papero (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo in te non assomigli minimamente al marito di Giuma.
> Papero, PER NULLA. Ma che dici?!?!?
> 
> Non solo non hai messo le mani addosso a tua moglie, ma neppure eri drogato (o sì), ti occupavi dei tuoi figli, non umiliavi tua moglie in pubblico con urla e minacce...
> ...


non ero violento ma difuori come un balcone si! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> non ero violento ma difuori come un balcone si! :mrgreen:


Ok, eri fuori.

Ma non hai mai pensato di dare con violenza e rabbia ogni responsabilità a tua moglie.
Non l'hai umiliata ripetutamente. Non le hai sbattuto in faccia il tuo disprezzo. Non... etc etc...

Vorrei ribadire il punto perchè Giuma sta ancora altalenando dentro di sè e in fondo non si rassegna ancora che non ci siano più possibilità per andare avanti con suo marito.

Se sei davvero convinto che per suo marito ci sia una possibilità di riscatto, non ti dirò certo di tacerlo, ognuno esprime la sua opinione, tuttavia, con tutto quello che ha raccontato mi chiedo... e scusami se mi sbaglio... hai letto tutto tutto tutto il thread?


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ok, eri fuori.
> 
> Ma non hai mai pensato di dare con violenza e rabbia ogni responsabilità a tua moglie.
> *Non l'hai umiliata ripetutamente. Non le hai sbattuto in faccia il tuo disprezzo. Non... etc etc...*
> ...


 
... non le hai messo le mani addosso

e questo nonostante tu abbia anche fatto uso di cocaina

il quadro è del tutto diverso


----------



## minnie (29 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> non ero violento ma difuori come un balcone si! :mrgreen:


 
Ma ti sei rimesso in carreggiata. Non hai mai maltrattato tua moglie. Ti sei fatto risucchiare da esperti in un mondo decisamente sporco. Ma ne sei uscito, anzi. Direi che hai persino subito la penitenza dell'umiliazione di fronte a padre e cognato. Non mi sembra di vedere attinenze con il marito di Giuma, salvo il fatto che tu avevi e lui ha una amante. 
Lui tratta, anzi maltratta, sia lei che la figlia. Tu eri instupidito, lui è 
             P E R I C O L O S O.
E penso che se invece poi rinsavisce, lo farà anche se lei se n'è andata, no? 
E che se lei troverà credibile il rinsavimento, può anche tornare no?
Ma ora restare mette in pericolo lei e la figlia. La violenza di lui è sempre più evidente. Deve proteggersi e in fretta.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ma ti sei rimesso in carreggiata. Non hai mai maltrattato tua moglie. Ti sei fatto risucchiare da esperti in un mondo decisamente sporco. Ma ne sei uscito, anzi. Direi che hai persino subito la penitenza dell'umiliazione di fronte a padre e cognato. Non mi sembra di vedere attinenze con il marito di Giuma, salvo il fatto che tu avevi e lui ha una amante.
> Lui tratta, anzi maltratta, sia lei che la figlia. Tu eri instupidito, lui è
> P E R I C O L O S O.
> E penso che se invece poi rinsavisce, lo farà anche se lei se n'è andata, no?
> ...



Concordo in pieno


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ma ti sei rimesso in carreggiata. Non hai mai maltrattato tua moglie. Ti sei fatto risucchiare da esperti in un mondo decisamente sporco. Ma ne sei uscito, anzi. Direi che hai persino subito la penitenza dell'umiliazione di fronte a padre e cognato. Non mi sembra di vedere attinenze con il marito di Giuma, salvo il fatto che tu avevi e lui ha una amante.
> Lui tratta, anzi maltratta, sia lei che la figlia. Tu eri instupidito, lui è
> P E R I C O L O S O.
> E penso che se invece poi rinsavisce, lo farà anche se lei se n'è andata, no?
> ...


quoto

ma a parte questo
è giuma che non se la sente


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

*Spero tanto di sbagliarmi ...*




Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, ci ho pensato e sarò duro, se permani in questa condizione di disperazione mi sa che tu ci voglia rimanere, posso dirti? per me rimandi tutto solo perchè speri sempre dentro di te che tutto torni come prima, ma non ti sei resa conto di che anche se fosse quello che ti ha fatto lui? E mai tornerà come prima. Hai 30 anni, rifatti una vita che un uomo non deve sniffare per ogni cazzata.


*... ma credo che Daniele abbia azzeccato il punto critico della condizione in cui versa Giuma, purtroppo.*


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Spero tanto di sbagliarmi ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E noi siamo qui, anche, per sbatterle in faccia la realtà, se è questo che serve.
Oltre a tutto il conforto e sostegno che possiamo.


----------



## minnie (29 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> ma a parte questo
> è giuma che non se la sente


per esperienza. Un uomo che arriva a trattarti così lo fa perchè sa chi ha davanti. Non lo farebbe con chi al primo tentativo di prepotenza ti mostra i denti e ti morde. Se Giuma (e me lo dico anche da sola: e anche io) fosse donna da decidere "pronti via, bagagli, bambina e avvocato e si va via" non si troverebbe in condizioni di doversene andare. 
Siamo deboli. Aspettiamo un miracolo prima e far tornare tutto come un tempo felice (nel suo caso) poi non ci crediamo più ai miracoli. E allora aspettiamo l'Evento. Quello che rende la partenza più facile, meno dolorosa (presumo per lei) o meno conflittuale (nel mio). Poi penso che arriverà la terza fase, quando il tempo, i fatti, i parenti e gli amici (fra cui voi)  ti riescono a far crescere a poco a poco l'autostima e sai che potrai farcela, lo senti dentro che sei più forte e resisterai al dolore e ai conflitti. E allora vai.
Sono convinta che siano fasi. Per me la prima è passata, sta finendo anche la seconda. Lei è alla prima.  
Ci vuole tempo per passare le altre due. Noi possiamo sostenerla, proprio per la fase 2. L'unica mia paura è che il tempo passa e lui peggiora non in comportamento e basta, ma in violenza. Temo solo che sia lui ha interrompere il tempo di Giuma.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E noi siamo qui, anche, per sbatterle in faccia la realtà, se è questo che serve.
> Oltre a tutto il conforto e sostegno che possiamo.



Giusto :up: speriamo che questa forza/solidarieta' le possa essere d'aiuto.


----------



## Papero (29 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ma ti sei rimesso in carreggiata. Non hai mai maltrattato tua moglie. Ti sei fatto risucchiare da esperti in un mondo decisamente sporco. Ma ne sei uscito, anzi. Direi che hai persino subito la penitenza dell'umiliazione di fronte a padre e cognato. Non mi sembra di vedere attinenze con il marito di Giuma, salvo il fatto che tu avevi e lui ha una amante.
> Lui tratta, anzi maltratta, sia lei che la figlia. Tu eri instupidito, lui è
> P E R I C O L O S O.
> E penso che se invece poi rinsavisce, lo farà anche se lei se n'è andata, no?
> ...


Non volevo metterla sulla via sbagliata perchè ho premesso che io mi sono comportato in maniera completamente diversa da lui, ma vi assicuro che ho toccato veramente il fondo. Mi associo a tutti coloro che le consigliano di andarsene di casa passando per un avvocato e portandogli via tutto il possibile visto che lui è una grossa testa di razzo. Però quello che volevo dire è che dalla coca si esce e l'esperienza per deleteria che sia, può anche renderti più forte e magari mansueto...

Ma da come ha raccontato la storia Giuma credo che la cosa migliore da fare per lei è darsela a gambe levate...


----------



## Anna A (29 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giuma non so cosa potrei dirti per darti un po' di sollievo seppur momentaneo
> 
> ti ferisce aver visto il filmato di loro 2
> ma un tradimento non è l'umiliazione peggiore
> ...


ma che elenchi vuoi farle fare?
io, l'unico elenco che farei è quello dei calci nelle palle che gli tirerei a 'sto stronzo.
anche il peggiore dei fedifraghi incalliti dovrebbe rispettare la moglie e non trattarla come l'ultima delle merde che incontra!


----------



## Daniele (29 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che elenchi vuoi farle fare?
> io, l'unico elenco che farei è quello dei calci nelle palle che gli tirerei a 'sto stronzo.
> anche il peggiore dei fedifraghi incalliti dovrebbe rispettare la moglie e non trattarla come l'ultima delle merde che incontra!


Solo stronzo? Secondo me è la peggio merdaccia della terra, forse il più stupido, incapace, cretino, defciente, ignorante e quanto possa di brutto esistere sulla terra ed ogni giorno che vive e si sfoga su Giuma lo dimostra.


----------



## Cat (29 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Solo stronzo? Secondo me è la peggio merdaccia della terra, forse il più stupido, incapace, cretino, defciente, ignorante e quanto possa di brutto esistere sulla terra ed ogni giorno che vive e si sfoga su Giuma lo dimostra.


 
si sfoga su giuma perchè non ha gli zebedei per decidere di stare da una parte o dall'altra. si fa ribrezzo e si accanisce sulla persona che meno ha colpe in tutta questa situazione.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che elenchi vuoi farle fare?
> io, l'unico elenco che farei è quello dei calci nelle palle che gli tirerei a 'sto stronzo.
> anche il peggiore dei fedifraghi incalliti dovrebbe rispettare la moglie e non trattarla come l'ultima delle merde che incontra!


ti quoto

ma lei è pietrificata


----------



## Daniele (29 Settembre 2010)

Giuma, basta legarti a questa squallida parodia di uomo!!! Adesso pigliati e vattene e fatti una bella vita, perchè ti abbiamo detto, esortato in tutti i modi e sei ancora li in quella casa del cavolo!!!


----------



## Giuma (29 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non volevo metterla sulla via sbagliata perchè ho premesso che io mi sono comportato in maniera completamente diversa da lui, ma vi assicuro che ho toccato veramente il fondo. Mi associo a tutti coloro che le consigliano di andarsene di casa passando per un avvocato e portandogli via tutto il possibile visto che lui è una grossa testa di razzo. Però quello che volevo dire è che dalla coca si esce e l'esperienza per deleteria che sia, può anche renderti più forte e magari mansueto...
> 
> Ma da come ha raccontato la storia Giuma credo che la cosa migliore da fare per lei è darsela a gambe levate...


papero rispondo a te a tutti quelli che mi scrivono .
leggerò la tua storia così capirò meglio .. oggi al lavoro sono incasinata ma voglio leggerla spero domani ..
da quando sono entrata qui giorno dopo giorno ho apetro gli occhi .. mi avete tolto la nebbia dagli occhi ..
io ora sto lavorando con me stessa , non sto temporeggiando perchè poi torno qui e vi scrivo ragazzi ora siamo come la famiglia del mulino bianco!
l'avvocato sta lavorando come una pazza per me .. e gli "ossevatori " che ho pagato anzi pagherà mio padre che è come un pilastro nella mia vita ,mi sta mostrando la cruda realtà.
Due ore fa mi hanno detto Giuma non hai niente per le mani, solo tanta merda .. concedetemi il termine.
Ieri sera è venuto un'ora alle giostre con me e la bimbae dopo è arrivato lì il suo amico sono andati in due night.. e mio marito spinto da un suo amico si è appartato con una di loro .
Adesso la sua vita è night , amante che porta in zona industriale , cena fuori ,frequentare gente che si droga , posti dove la vendono ,mangiarsi montagne di soldi e far stare me come .. questo lo sapete già
sto temporeggiando per motivi tecnici .. per avere prove in mano di tutto ciò che fa che non provvede economicamente alla famiglia e figlia ma spende tanti di quei soldi da far paura per donne e tutto il resto ..
mi hanno consigliato di farmi tutti gli esami del sangue ...
io sono stravolta del quadro che ne è venuto fuori di lui .
L'unica frase vera che mi ha detto mio marito è che non è innamorato di lei , questo è vero , non sa amare nessuno .
Tutto il resto bhe solo tanto schifo  , anzi non saprei che termine scrivere .
ORA LA MIA FORZA PIU' GRANDE E ' MIO PADRE E VOI 
scrivetemi sempre


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> papero rispondo a te a tutti quelli che mi scrivono .
> leggerò la tua storia così capirò meglio .. oggi al lavoro sono incasinata ma voglio leggerla spero domani ..
> da quando sono entrata qui giorno dopo giorno ho apetro gli occhi .. mi avete tolto la nebbia dagli occhi ..
> io ora sto lavorando con me stessa , non sto temporeggiando perchè poi torno qui e vi scrivo ragazzi ora siamo come la famiglia del mulino bianco!
> ...



Non ti lasceremo mai, MAI sola.


----------



## Cat (29 Settembre 2010)

ci sono:up:


----------



## Anna A (29 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> papero rispondo a te a tutti quelli che mi scrivono .
> leggerò la tua storia così capirò meglio .. oggi al lavoro sono incasinata ma voglio leggerla spero domani ..
> da quando sono entrata qui giorno dopo giorno ho apetro gli occhi .. mi avete tolto la nebbia dagli occhi ..
> io ora sto lavorando con me stessa , non sto temporeggiando perchè poi torno qui e vi scrivo ragazzi ora siamo come la famiglia del mulino bianco!
> ...


è fuori di testa.
ora, puoi fare due cose: o riesci a farlo curare da uno bravo o lo lasci al suo destino. te lo avevo già detto: nel tuo caso le corna sono l'ultimo dei problemi.......
forza Giuma!


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è fuori di testa.
> ora, puoi fare due cose: *o riesci a farlo curare da uno bravo *o lo lasci al suo destino. te lo avevo già detto: nel tuo caso le corna sono l'ultimo dei problemi.......
> forza Giuma!


quanto è probabile secondo te che, ora come ora, questa strada sia realmente percorribile?


----------



## Papero (29 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> papero rispondo a te a tutti quelli che mi scrivono .
> leggerò la tua storia così capirò meglio .. oggi al lavoro sono incasinata ma voglio leggerla spero domani ..
> da quando sono entrata qui giorno dopo giorno ho apetro gli occhi .. mi avete tolto la nebbia dagli occhi ..
> io ora sto lavorando con me stessa , non sto temporeggiando perchè poi torno qui e vi scrivo ragazzi ora siamo come la famiglia del mulino bianco!
> ...


Allora rettifico, leggi pure la mia storia ma forse mi sono equiparato troppo alla merda paragonandomi a tuo marito. Prima o poi gli osservatori ti daranno le prove che ti servono e sono sicuro che sei sulla strada giusta. Hai tutto il mio appoggio e se avrai bisogno di me per qualsiasi cosa non hai che da chiedere


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2010)

*Giuma*



Giuma ha detto:


> papero rispondo a te a tutti quelli che mi scrivono .
> leggerò la tua storia così capirò meglio .. oggi al lavoro sono incasinata ma voglio leggerla spero domani ..
> da quando sono entrata qui giorno dopo giorno ho apetro gli occhi .. mi avete tolto la nebbia dagli occhi ..
> io ora sto lavorando con me stessa , non sto temporeggiando perchè poi torno qui e vi scrivo ragazzi ora siamo come la famiglia del mulino bianco!
> ...



...e io batto sempre sullo stesso chiodo!

...a che ti serve farlo pedinare? Legalmente a nulla, perchè non hanno valore se non autorizzate, anzi ti puoi beccare violazione della privacy...(e cmq sarebbe un elemento per una giudiziale, che non mi stancherò mai di sconsigliarti!)
diciamo allora che servono a te, servono a convincerti completamente che devi interrompere questa vita, e mi sta pure bene, ma direi...non buttate altri soldi, no?


Come altri prima e meglio di me hanno detto, probabilmente sei ancora innamorata di quest'uomo, nonostante tutto...
allora, se ormai hai raccolto tutti gli elementi, e a quanto pare un pò di forza, non esitare più, fa' partire sta richiesta di separazione consensuale, dopo di che te ne vai, e osservi le sue reazioni, senti le risposte, ma reali però, non più follie e scarichi di frustazioni.
:up:


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è fuori di testa.
> ora, puoi fare due cose: o riesci a farlo curare da uno bravo o lo lasci al suo destino. te lo avevo già detto: nel tuo caso le corna sono l'ultimo dei problemi.......
> forza Giuma!



Quoto, sò d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

Ma che immenso casin!


----------



## dave.one (30 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> papero rispondo a te a tutti quelli che mi scrivono .
> leggerò la tua storia così capirò meglio .. oggi al lavoro sono incasinata ma voglio leggerla spero domani ..
> da quando sono entrata qui giorno dopo giorno ho apetro gli occhi .. mi avete tolto la nebbia dagli occhi ..
> io ora sto lavorando con me stessa , non sto temporeggiando perchè poi torno qui e vi scrivo ragazzi ora siamo come la famiglia del mulino bianco!
> ...


Proteggi te e tua figlia da lui. Questa è la cosa più importante. Il resto passa tutto in secondo piano. Io ci sono e sono con te.


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Proteggi te e tua figlia da lui. Questa è la cosa più importante. Il resto passa tutto in secondo piano. Io ci sono e sono con te.


 
Quoto e mi associo :up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (30 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e io batto sempre sullo stesso chiodo!
> 
> ...a che ti serve farlo pedinare? Legalmente a nulla, perchè non hanno valore se non autorizzate, anzi ti puoi beccare violazione della privacy...(e cmq sarebbe un elemento per una giudiziale, che non mi stancherò mai di sconsigliarti!)
> diciamo allora che servono a te, servono a convincerti completamente che devi interrompere questa vita, e mi sta pure bene, ma direi...non buttate altri soldi, no?
> ...


Iago, tutto questo servirebbe in una ipotetica giudiziale in cui lui lo prenderebbe totalmente in quel posto e finirebbe in rovina più assoluta, quindi...la consensuale doopo diverrebbe l'unica sttrada percorribile per lui per salvarsi le chiappe.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Iago, tutto questo servirebbe in una ipotetica giudiziale in cui lui lo prenderebbe totalmente in quel posto e finirebbe in rovina più assoluta, quindi...la consensuale doopo diverrebbe l'unica sttrada percorribile per lui per salvarsi le chiappe.


L'unica via per Giuma è SCAPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAREEEEEEEEEEEE...dai su Daniele, la giudiziale, non sai nemmeno di che parli...parli di catene di ferro come se fossero ghirlande di fiori...
Giuma, proteggiti te e tua figlia...
Casso lascia stare " ma io lo amo!"....togliti quella sega mentale dalla testa...
Ti fai del male con quell'idea lì...lui può salvarsi solo con un cambiamento radicale di tutta la sua vita, ma purtroppo ha scelto la via della distruzione...si è fatto ingannare dalle lucette del luna park. Non vive nel mondo reale e tu stai vivendo dentro un'incubo.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'unica via per Giuma è SCAPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAREEEEEEEEEEEE...dai su Daniele, la giudiziale, non sai nemmeno di che parli...parli di catene di ferro come se fossero ghirlande di fiori...
> Giuma, proteggiti te e tua figlia...
> Casso lascia stare " ma io lo amo!"....togliti quella sega mentale dalla testa...
> Ti fai del male con quell'idea lì...lui può salvarsi solo con un cambiamento radicale di tutta la sua vita, ma purtroppo ha scelto la via della distruzione...si è fatto ingannare dalle lucette del luna park. Non vive nel mondo reale e tu stai vivendo dentro un'incubo.


capita raramente
ma capita

quoto


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'unica via per Giuma è SCAPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAREEEEEEEEEEEE...dai su Daniele, la giudiziale, non sai nemmeno di che parli...parli di catene di ferro come se fossero ghirlande di fiori...
> Giuma, proteggiti te e tua figlia...
> Casso lascia stare " ma io lo amo!"....togliti quella sega mentale dalla testa...
> Ti fai del male con quell'idea lì...lui può salvarsi solo con un cambiamento radicale di tutta la sua vita, ma purtroppo ha scelto la via della distruzione...si è fatto ingannare dalle lucette del luna park. Non vive nel mondo reale e tu stai vivendo dentro un'incubo.


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Daniele (30 Settembre 2010)

Conte ma che fai come alce che non leggi? Le prove che lei ha trovato sono ottime in una ipotetica giudiziale che non ci sarà in quanto lui arriverà concorde con l'avvocato a più miti consigli.
Per strappare un patto decente non devi per forza andare in tribunale, devi solo far intuire di avere le carte per vincere senza alcun problema.


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte ma che fai come alce che non leggi? Le prove che lei ha trovato sono ottime in una ipotetica giudiziale che non ci sarà in quanto lui arriverà concorde con l'avvocato a più miti consigli.
> Per strappare un patto decente non devi per forza andare in tribunale, devi solo far intuire di avere le carte per vincere senza alcun problema.


 
Daniele il marito di Giuma mi sembra un cozzone (liberamente tratto dalla tua trota :carneval che più lei aggredisce più si accanisce.
Che lei debba avere più carte in mano che può in caso di battaglia sono d'accordo. Che debba fare il possibile per sorvegliare, almeno finchè lui non avrà risolto i suoi "problemi", gli incontri fra padre e figlia anche. 
Ma quando sai che per tutta la vita dovrai incontrarlo quell'uomo, partire con il carro armato non conviene.
Il fatto però è che come dice il conte, lei è ancora convinta di amarlo. Anzi lei è convinta di amare lui, non il sogno che su di lui lei si è costruita.
Può avere tutte le prove che vuole, ma pare che le servano solo per torturarsi. Fino a che non capirà che l'uomo che sogna non esiste, non ne esce.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

Quoto sia Daniele che Minnie.

Le prove e la minaccia di una giudiziale servono per portarlo in realtà a una consensuale.
Tuttavia il problema di Giuma è che ancora soffre principalmente per lui, e non per la situazione che le crea.


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2010)

Solo Giuma puo' sciogliere questo nodo ... chiudere per sempre, o restare ed abbracciarsi la "croce".


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto sia Daniele che Minnie.
> 
> Le prove e la minaccia di una giudiziale servono per portarlo in realtà a una consensuale.
> Tuttavia il problema di Giuma è che ancora soffre principalmente per lui, e non per la situazione che le crea.


esatto :up:


----------



## Anna A (30 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quanto è probabile secondo te che, ora come ora, questa strada sia realmente percorribile?


la vedo dura, sono sincera.. ma tentare non è mai sbagliato.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> la vedo dura, sono sincera.. ma tentare non è mai sbagliato.


è che, in verità, a me pare che lei abbia già tentato pure troppo


----------



## Iago (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Iago, tutto questo servirebbe in una ipotetica giudiziale in cui lui lo prenderebbe totalmente in quel posto e finirebbe in rovina più assoluta, quindi...la consensuale doopo diverrebbe l'unica sttrada percorribile per lui per salvarsi le chiappe.



Ma già quando gli arriva la richiesta di separazione e Giuma si trasferisce, si dovrebbero/potrebbero avere delle risposte!
Secondo me è questo il primo passo, dopo di che si aprono i giochi...e capito a che gioco vuole giocare...semplicemente ci si adegua...

Nonostante abbia avuto un rosso (da 2) senza motivazione (e invece la motivazione potrebbe essere costruttiva al discorso!) ripeto che tutti i muri che si alzano con la guerra (giusta o ingiusta) dopo, vuoi o non vuoi dovranno essere rimossi per la serenità della figlia!
...quando leggo inni alla guerra, mi chiedo: -ma se la stanno dimenticando la bambina??


----------



## Giuma (30 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'unica via per Giuma è SCAPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAREEEEEEEEEEEE...dai su Daniele, la giudiziale, non sai nemmeno di che parli...parli di catene di ferro come se fossero ghirlande di fiori...
> Giuma, proteggiti te e tua figlia...
> Casso lascia stare " ma io lo amo!"...*.togliti quella sega mentale dalla testa.*..
> Ti fai del male con quell'idea lì...lui può salvarsi solo con un cambiamento radicale di tutta la sua vita, ma purtroppo ha scelto la via della distruzione...si è fatto ingannare dalle lucette del luna park. Non vive nel mondo reale e tu stai vivendo dentro un'incubo.


sto cercando di togliermela dalla testa ..


----------



## Giuma (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte ma che fai come alce che non leggi? Le prove che lei ha trovato sono ottime in una ipotetica giudiziale che non ci sarà in quanto lui arriverà concorde con l'avvocato a più miti consigli.
> Per strappare un patto decente non devi per forza andare in tribunale, devi solo far intuire di avere le carte per vincere senza alcun problema.


esatto daniele , tutto quel che sto facendo è per pararmi il culo , scusatemi il termine ..
nessuno vuole la guerra .. anzi ..
ma nel caso andasse finire in giudiziale ..allora avrei tanti elementi in mano da distruggerlo .. altrimenti sono solo mie parole ..che capirai quanto alla fine contano . 
se sarà consensuale saranno soldi che comunque non ho buttato ma che mi ha fatto vedere la cruda realtà .. per non dire vomitevole 
I fatti contano !!
voglio vedere cosa potrà raccontargli al giudice solo per dirne una che mi ha lasciato li alle giostre con mia figlia per andare con il suo amico al night e appartarsi con una .. 
o quando mi ha messo le mani addosso 
un conto è che lo racconto io , un conto e che posso dimostrarlo !


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> esatto daniele , tutto quel che sto facendo è per pararmi il culo , scusatemi il termine ..
> nessuno vuole la guerra .. anzi ..
> ma nel caso andasse finire in giudiziale ..allora avrei tanti elementi in mano da distruggerlo .. altrimenti sono solo mie parole ..che capirai quanto alla fine contano .
> se sarà consensuale saranno soldi che comunque non ho buttato ma che mi ha fatto vedere la cruda realtà .. per non dire vomitevole
> ...


puoi dimostrare che ti ha messo le mani addosso?
sei andata a farti refertare?

dato che lui scivola verso la violenza, io ti consiglierei di farti refertare ogni volta che ti mette le mani addosso
ricorda che per una querela di maltrattamenti familiari (che consente al giudice di adottare immediati provvedimenti a tutela) non basta 1 solo episodio


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte ma che fai come alce che non leggi? Le prove che lei ha trovato sono ottime in una ipotetica giudiziale che non ci sarà in quanto lui arriverà concorde con l'avvocato a più miti consigli.
> Per strappare un patto decente non devi per forza andare in tribunale, devi solo far intuire di avere le carte per vincere senza alcun problema.


Si tratta di buon senso.
Non so se tu abbia amici avvocati, ma la mia amica mi ha detto, che la giudiziale è roba da ricchi e potenti. Non per persone terra terra, come la nostra giuma. Poi senti, se quell'altro si crede un padre eterno, i suoi guai, inizieranno solo se fa una cazzata: tipo incidente senza patente e sotto effetti di stupefacenti, se mette le mani addosso alla persona sbagliata. Il tipo fa la cagata, si mette nei guai con i carabinieri.
Ho visto nella mia vita più di qualche gran pallone gonfiato tremare come una foglia solo perchè ehm...sono stati chiamati i carabinieri.
Qui per me, il problema non è la separazione, ma "curare" lui.
Egli peggiorerà sempre di più.

E quando Giuma prenderà i suoi quattro stracci e lo lascia, lui in qualche mese si ridurrà, in un letamaio.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

Guardate qua, io lui, lo conosco molto bene, eh? E la sua storia c'è anche sul sito di tradi. Piantate tutte le giudiziali del mondo a questo qui, ma non ne caverete mai nulla. 


http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s..._con_lex_al_crac_milionario_quattro_indagati/


----------



## Iago (30 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> esatto daniele , tutto quel che sto facendo è per pararmi il culo , scusatemi il termine ..
> nessuno vuole la guerra .. anzi ..
> ma nel caso andasse finire in giudiziale ..allora avrei tanti elementi in mano da distruggerlo .. altrimenti sono solo mie parole ..che capirai quanto alla fine contano .
> se sarà consensuale saranno soldi che comunque non ho buttato ma che mi ha fatto vedere la cruda realtà .. per non dire vomitevole
> ...


...mi fai una cortesia? 
...chiedi precisamente al tuo avvocato se il materiale foto video, prodotto a livello amatoriale e amichevole viene preso in considerazione dal giudice??


...e vai cauta anche con le percosse, se non hai referti in cui hai già denunciato tuo marito...neanche vengono presi in considerazione.


Io non voglio remarti contro, sia chiaro...vorrei solo aiutarti a fare chiarezza nella mente.
Tu c'hai ragione, ma tutte le procedure legali funzionano in determinate maniere che in certi casi possono essere incomprensibili e inaccettabili.

Fai domande chiare al tuo avvocato e fatti dare risposte chiare...i primi della filiera sono loro, non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## Iago (30 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> puoi dimostrare che ti ha messo le mani addosso?
> sei andata a farti refertare?
> 
> dato che lui scivola verso la violenza, io ti consiglierei di farti refertare ogni volta che ti mette le mani addosso
> ricorda che per una querela di maltrattamenti familiari (che consente al giudice di adottare immediati provvedimenti a tutela) non basta 1 solo episodio


...magari avesse un referto uno in cui denuncia il marito... 


temo che non ha nulla in mano, e l'avvocato per ora non ha fatto chiarezza...anzi!


----------



## Iago (30 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guardate qua, io lui, lo conosco molto bene, eh? E la sua storia c'è anche sul sito di tradi. Piantate tutte le giudiziali del mondo a questo qui, ma non ne caverete mai nulla.
> 
> 
> http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s..._con_lex_al_crac_milionario_quattro_indagati/



quoto!


----------



## Papero (1 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guardate qua, io lui, lo conosco molto bene, eh? *E la sua storia c'è anche sul sito di tradi*. Piantate tutte le giudiziali del mondo a questo qui, ma non ne caverete mai nulla.
> 
> 
> http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s..._con_lex_al_crac_milionario_quattro_indagati/


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Io la vedo così.

'sto tizio si è abituato a una Giuma sottomessa e arresa. E' assolutamente convinto che lei farà tutto ciò che lui vuole e che non si ribellerà mai. E' convinto che lei non lo lascerà mai.

E' convinto che quando Giuma si azzarda a dire due parole gli basti alzare la voce -e lasciamo stare le mani...- per rimetterla "al suo posto".

Quando finalmente Giuma parlerà di separazione... lui penserà di essere comunque ancora potente, di potersela giocare come vuole. Prove e la minaccia di una giudiziale potrebbero fargli capire che è lui che deve ridursi a più miti consigli. Io credo che questo uomo sia un debole, che ha bisogno di uno zerbino da calpestare per sentirsi uomo. E che basterà una prova di forza da parte di Giuma per farlo ammosciare come un pupazzo senza fili.

Credo che sbraiterà, che la minaccerà di toglierle tutto. Credo che cercherà di farle paura in mille modi per riaffermare il suo potere. Le prove e le "armi" in mano a Giuma potrebbero aiutarla a tenere duro contro questa prima botta.


----------



## Papero (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Io la vedo così.
> 
> 'sto tizio si è abituato a una Giuma sottomessa e arresa. E' assolutamente convinto che lei farà tutto ciò che lui vuole e che non si ribellerà mai. E' convinto che lei non lo lascerà mai.
> 
> ...


Quoto. Ma Giuma ovviamente prima di metterlo spalle al muro deve cautelarsi, deve avere una casa e un lavoro con cui mantenersi... da quanto ricordo io lei lavora per lui e vive in una casa di cui lui è l'unico proprietario.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Io la vedo così.
> 
> 'sto tizio si è abituato a una Giuma sottomessa e arresa. E' assolutamente convinto che lei farà tutto ciò che lui vuole e che non si ribellerà mai. E' convinto che lei non lo lascerà mai.
> 
> ...


Io invece penso che lui sia un povero cane divorato dalle distimie. Così durante il giorno incassa colpi su colpi che poi sfogherà su Giuma. Quando hai l'inferno in corpo, vedi tutto nero, tutto ti dà fastidio, e sfoghi su chi in teoria dovresti amare sopra ogni cosa. Tanto lei non osa ribellarsi...
Mai visto il colore viola?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece penso che lui sia un povero cane divorato dalle distimie. Così durante il giorno incassa colpi su colpi che poi sfogherà su Giuma. Quando hai l'inferno in corpo, vedi tutto nero, tutto ti dà fastidio, e sfoghi su chi in teoria dovresti amare sopra ogni cosa. Tanto lei non osa ribellarsi...
> Mai visto il colore viola?



Sì, l'ho visto. 
Guarda che siamo d'accordo io e te.
 Lui è un debole che ha bisogno di uno zerbino su cui sfogarsi=un povero cane divorato dalle distimie. Così durante il giorno incassa colpi su colpi che poi sfogherà su Giuma.Tanto lei non osa ribellarsi...

A questo punto il fatto è: come è meglio procedere tenendo conto della situazione e del carattere di tizio e di Giuma?
Qua possiamo divergere, ma fondamentalmente siamo d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


>


vai alla Home - spionaggio - ecco alcune sentenze -
è l'ultimo articolo in fondo


Ex marito e detective denunciati nella causa di separazione
L’imprenditore commerciale Gianni De Toni intercettò l’ex moglie Paola Manea nella sua auto con apparati audiovisivi o la fece spiare legalmente da un detective privato? Attorno a questo delicato interrogativo, che solo in apparenza può sembrare simile, ruota una indagine della procura di Vicenza che sta per giungere al capolinea.

Com’è noto, spiare è lecito, purché i pedinamenti siano eseguiti senza invadere la privacy, mentre intercettare nell’ambito della sfera privata quando si è tra le pareti domestiche o nella propria automobile è vietato.

Sotto inchiesta è finito il benestante De Toni, titolare di una nota società che vende strumenti musicali, assieme allo 007 privato Alessandro Valerio, titolare dell’agenzia Andromeda. L’ipotesi? Avere installato apparecchiature per captare informazioni tese a violare la privacy. A innescare le querelle una contrastata separazione giudiziale durante la quale l’abile uomo d’affari di 52 anni per far addebitare la colpa del naufragio sentimentale all’ex compagna, ha consegnato in tribunale del materiale audiovisivo che risulterebbe essere stato girato all’interno dell’Audi A6 della donna.

Di fronte alla produzione dei documenti al cospetto del giudice civile, la signora Paola si è arrabbiata ed ha reagito legalmente. Tramite il proprio legale Maria Antonietta Fochesato ha presentato una piccata segnalazione alla magistratura con la quale chiede di perseguire i due uomini. In essa sostiene che soltanto da una ripresa interna alla vettura si poteva ricavare il filmato affidato alle mani del giudice. I fatti risalirebbero all’estate 2004 allorché De Toni incaricò Valerio di pedinare la moglie.

La coppia era già sul piede di guerra e l’uomo voleva raccogliere materiale che provasse la sua tesi, per mettere la donna con le spalle al muro e risparmiare su alimenti e buonuscita. Per fare questo, ha denunciato il presunto comportamento dell’ex marito che a suo dire avrebbe incaricato l’investigatore di sistemare all’interno della sua auto microtelecamera e microspie.

È possibile? Il sostituto procuratore Alessandro Severi ancora tempo fa - dopo avere affidato l’indagine alla polizia del tribunale - ha inviato un’informazione di garanzia sia a De Toni sia a Valerio, i quali hanno affidato la loro difesa rispettivamente agli avvocati Gianbattista Rando e Lucio Zarantonello. Il contenuto degli interrogatori che successivamente sono stati fatti sono coperti dal riserbo. Non si va lontano dal vero, comunque, se si afferma che entrambi i diretti interessati hanno respinto le accuse.

Lo 007 privato avrebbe spiegato di avere lavorato secondo un incarico professionale preciso e di essersi limitato a eseguire i controlli che gli sono consentiti dal codice. Anche De Toni ha fornito una giustificazione respingendo i sospetti dell’ex compagna. Il fascicolo è adesso sul tavolo del pm Severi, il quale deve decidere se inviare l’avviso di conclusione delle indagini preliminari a uno o ad entrambi gli indagati, oppure se chiedere l’archiviazione di entrambe le posizioni perché dall’attività investigativa non è emerso nulla di illecito.


----------



## Iago (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho visto.
> Guarda che siamo d'accordo io e te.
> Lui è un debole che ha bisogno di uno zerbino su cui sfogarsi=un povero cane divorato dalle distimie. Così durante il giorno incassa colpi su colpi che poi sfogherà su Giuma.Tanto lei non osa ribellarsi...
> 
> ...



...si deve procedere che se ne deve andare, non credo sia igienico che stiano lì dopo ricevuta la richiesta di separazione...se ne deve andare e mollare la prigione......


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho visto.
> Guarda che siamo d'accordo io e te.
> Lui è un debole che ha bisogno di uno zerbino su cui sfogarsi=un povero cane divorato dalle distimie. Così durante il giorno incassa colpi su colpi che poi sfogherà su Giuma.Tanto lei non osa ribellarsi...
> 
> ...


Ripeto: darsi alla fuga. Andarsene.
Quando la notte è entrata su un cuore, esso si inquina.
Tutto passerà per quel filtro.
Giuma, porco casso, tu pensi che mia moglie mi abbia sposato per amore?
Per uno sciocco sentimento?
NO.
Avevo una casa da offrirle.
Avevo una buona professione.
Avevo testa e progetti.
Avevo capacità di sacrificio.
Giuma come si dice da noi? " Muso duro e bareta fracà".
E non sono un santo...
Sono stato nei night? Eh? Immense macchine ciucciasoldi per sfigati, e ancora maledico, quelli che mi hanno fatto perdere una serata in posti del genere.
Giuma come si dice da noi? " Chi non tien conto un scheo, non vale un scheo!"...
Giuma cosa mi disse quel ex marito di una mia carissima amica, piangendo?
" Mia moglie non capisce i miei problemi con l'alcool e le troie!".

Giuma ma non vedi che tu sei la fata dai capelli turchini e lui è Pinocchio che va con il gatto e la volpe? 

Invece il tuo tallone di Achille è la vergogna, casso, che la gente non sappia eh? E ogni parola buona che gli dirai, sarà vissuta da lui, come un rimprovero, perchè bene o male, la coscienza urla eh? 
Che fa pinocchio con il grillo parlante? Gli tira addosso uno zoccolo, sto minchione.

Giuma, senti, mio padre mi ha sempre mostrato come finivano quelli che si danno ai vizi: formiche che trasformate in cicale, quando hanno avuto 4 soldi, si sono rovinati. " Magnà fora tuto, a done e vin!".
Nessuno si è arrichito vivendo nel modo di tuo marito. 

Quindi, scappa, parati il culo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...si deve procedere che se ne deve andare, non credo sia igienico che stiano lì dopo ricevuta la richiesta di separazione...se ne deve andare e mollare la prigione......


Ma cosa devo fare Iago?
Perdere la pazienza?
Andare da lei di peso e caricarla in un'auto e portarla da qualche parte dove sia protetta?
Non è facile scappare dalla prigione...specie quando devi saltar giù e non sai come arrivi a terra.
Lei è come la mia amica biondina.


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma e' un'altra donna "Edera" :cooldue: .


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa devo fare Iago?
> Perdere la pazienza?
> Andare da lei di peso e caricarla in un'auto e portarla da qualche parte dove sia protetta?
> *Non è facile scappare dalla prigione...specie quando devi saltar giù e non sai come arrivi a terra.*
> Lei è come la mia amica biondina.



Innanzitutto deve uscire dalla prigione della sua testa... e ci sta provando. Anche facendosi forza e "violenza" con prove provate della vita di cacca che sta facendo suo marito.
Io sono totalmente per una consensuale. 
Se a Giuma fa bene pensare alla possibilità di una giudiziale, dico ben venga tutto quello che la aiuta a compiere finalmente i passi decisivi.

Poi ci penseranno gli avvocati e i familiari -e noi- a "smorzare".

Ohi Giuma hai sentito il Conte? 
Se sei nei guai chiama e accorre!

Giuma, sul serio, se a un certo punto ti trovi nei guai, scappa... poi un posto dove stare per un pò si trova...


----------



## minnie (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Io la vedo così.
> 
> 'sto tizio si è abituato a una Giuma sottomessa e arresa. E' assolutamente convinto che lei farà tutto ciò che lui vuole e che non si ribellerà mai. E' convinto che lei non lo lascerà mai.
> 
> ...


Quoto. Solo che Giuma è in una situazione psicologica tanto delicata che  le minacce, lo sbraitare e temo anche altro la ridurrebbero ben più che uno zerbino. In questo momento non riuscirebbe a reggerlo. Penso che il tentennare di GIuma sia anche dovuto alla consapevolezza di questo. Deve farsi aiutare per riuscire a essere più forte, prima di far scoppiare la bomba. O avrebbe l'effetto opposto, quello di renderla ancora più succube di quell'essere ignobile.


----------



## Iago (1 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa devo fare Iago?
> Perdere la pazienza?
> Andare da lei di peso e caricarla in un'auto e portarla da qualche parte dove sia protetta?
> *Non è facile scappare dalla prigione...specie quando devi saltar giù e non sai come arrivi a terra.*
> Lei è come la mia amica biondina.


Certo, sono d'accordo non è facile...e finchè non realizza che quella casa è la sua prigione...resta impossibile.


----------



## Iago (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Innanzitutto deve uscire dalla prigione della sua testa... e ci sta provando. Anche facendosi forza e "violenza" con prove provate della vita di cacca che sta facendo suo marito.
> Io sono totalmente per una consensuale.
> Se a Giuma fa bene pensare alla possibilità di una giudiziale, dico ben venga tutto quello che la aiuta a compiere finalmente i passi decisivi.
> 
> ...



Và dai suoi genitori, che per fortuna ha, i quali faranno quadrato e fronteggeranno gli eventuali (ma manco ci credo!) attacchi del marito.

Ma se non se ne convince lei.....


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

Il problema di Giuma E' GIUMA.


----------



## Giuma (1 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...magari avesse un referto uno in cui denuncia il marito...
> 
> 
> temo che non ha nulla in mano, e l'avvocato per ora non ha fatto chiarezza...anzi!


ne ho due in mano di referti


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ne ho due in mano di referti



Giuma... cosa stai aspettando?
Ti sei data un limite di tempo? Quanto ci metteranno a darti le prove? 
L'avvocato ti ha fatto sentire più sicura di quello che puoi ottenere?

Un bacio...


----------



## Iago (1 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ne ho due in mano di referti


...e al drappello l'hai denunciato?

...hai detto che eri stata picchiata da tuo marito?

Se sì, servono, sennò, no.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ne ho due in mano di referti



Giuma novita?


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Ma Giuma che fine ha fatto  ... comincio a preoccuparmi :unhappy: c'e' nessuno che sa qualcosa?


----------



## Papero (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Giuma che fine ha fatto  ... comincio a preoccuparmi :unhappy: c'e' nessuno che sa qualcosa?


quoto, Giuma rendici edotti!


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> quoto, Giuma rendici edotti!


... sul serio Papero, sono preoccupata per lei ... con quel soggetto ancora per casa capirai ...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sul serio Papero, sono preoccupata per lei ... con quel soggetto ancora per casa capirai ...



io spero invece che si sia creata una situazione per cui le cose sono "precipitate", ma positivamente.

Spero che alla fine lei abbia avuto in mano qualche cosa che l'abbia spinta ad affrontarlo, e ad andarsene.
E che adesso sia tutta presa dalla concretizzazione dei passi per la separazione. Spero.....

Se qualcuno qui la sa contattare in privato, le dica di farci sapere come sta!!!!


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> io spero invece che si sia creata una situazione per cui le cose sono "precipitate", ma positivamente.
> 
> Spero che alla fine lei abbia avuto in mano qualche cosa che l'abbia spinta ad affrontarlo, e ad andarsene.
> E che adesso sia tutta presa dalla concretizzazione dei passi per la separazione. Spero.....
> ...



Pensiamo e speriamo in positivo va, ch'e' meglio


----------



## minnie (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sul serio Papero, sono preoccupata per lei ... con quel soggetto ancora per casa capirai ...


infatti... il conte forse poteva contattarla, lui sa qualcosa?


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> infatti... il conte forse poteva contattarla, lui sa qualcosa?



BOH!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> infatti... il conte forse poteva contattarla, lui sa qualcosa?


Le ho mandato un sms...vediamo...
Ma grazie che mi avete fatto ricordare che è un po' che non la sento...


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le ho mandato un sms...vediamo...
> Ma grazie che mi avete fatto ricordare che è un po' che non la sento...




:up:​


----------



## minnie (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le ho mandato un sms...vediamo...
> Ma grazie che mi avete fatto ricordare che è un po' che non la sento...


 
grazie, facci sapere se sta bene


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> grazie, facci sapere se sta bene


Non risponde ai sms, cosa faccio? Chiamo?


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non risponde ai sms, cosa faccio? *Chiamo?*



Direi di no, non sappiamo se e' in compagnia di lui (il marito)  .


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Direi di no, non sappiamo se e' in compagnia di lui (il marito)  .



Sono d'accordo con Marì. Ma se Conte desse il numero a una di noi? Se chiamasse una donna non ci sarebbero problemi... ci potremmo spacciare in caso per promoter di telefonia...

Lo so che non si devono dare in giro i numeri di telefono di altre persone, ma questo silenzio è davvero preoccupante, magari Giuma ha bisogno...


----------



## Papero (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Marì. Ma se Conte desse il numero a una di noi? Se chiamasse una donna non ci sarebbero problemi... ci potremmo spacciare in caso per promoter di telefonia...
> 
> Lo so che non si devono dare in giro i numeri di telefono di altre persone, ma questo silenzio è davvero preoccupante, magari Giuma ha bisogno...


Quoto, mi sembra un'ottima idea, non capisco questo suo silenzio, lei aveva la possibilità di connettersi il pomeriggio dall'ufficio...


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto, mi sembra un'ottima idea, non capisco questo suo silenzio, lei aveva la possibilità di connettersi il pomeriggio dall'ufficio...



Mini sondaggio... chi è d'accordo che il Conte -se poi è d'accordo pure lui, se dà il numero di Giuma lei avrebbe pure il diritto di arrabbiarsi- passi il numero di Giuma a una di noi?

In caso, io mi rendo disponibile.


----------



## mariasole (8 Ottobre 2010)

Mandarle un sms?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Mandarle un sms?



Già fatto e non risponde


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mini sondaggio... chi è d'accordo che il Conte -se poi è d'accordo pure lui, se dà il numero di Giuma lei avrebbe pure il diritto di arrabbiarsi- passi il numero di Giuma a una di noi?
> 
> In caso, io mi rendo disponibile.


non è corretto che lo dia in giro anche se per un buon motivo

che chiami lui facendo parlare una donna

(non ci sono utenti donne che lui vede? o astro se se la sente)


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2010)

Non risponde al telefono, ma le ho mandato appresso biondina, la quale è fidata e sa come raggiungerla...più di così!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è corretto che lo dia in giro anche se per un buon motivo
> 
> che chiami lui facendo parlare una donna
> 
> (non ci sono utenti donne che lui vede? o astro se se la sente)


So sbrigarmela da me. E in tutta la mia vita non ho mai dato in giro i miei numeri di telefono. I cazzacci miei sono miei.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> So sbrigarmela da me. E in tutta la mia vita non ho mai dato in giro i miei numeri di telefono. I cazzacci miei sono miei.



Hai ragione, chiedo scusa.
Parlava la mia preoccupazione.


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)

*ALT!*

Noto nel profilo di Giuma che l'ultima attivita' e' stata: * 						 							Ultima Attività: Ieri **19:17* ... quindi ci legge e se non risponde avra' le sue buone ragioni.

Allora calmiamoci. ​


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> So sbrigarmela da me. E in tutta la mia vita non ho mai dato in giro i miei numeri di telefono. I cazzacci miei sono miei.


 
NON rispondevo a te


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ALT!*
> 
> Noto nel profilo di Giuma che l'ultima attivita' e' stata: * 						 							Ultima Attività: Ieri **19:17* ... quindi ci legge e se non risponde avra' le sue buone ragioni.
> 
> Allora calmiamoci. ​


Ecco...perfetto...che per rattoppare non si faccia uno sbrego più grande, non dimentichiamoci mai, che noi siamo pur sempre dei perfetti estranei. Io almeno mi incazzo da morire se un' estraneo viene a dirmi come devo vivere, specie, se appartiene al gentil sesso. Che non andiamo a piantare ulteriori casini, ripeto, lei sa di avere il mio numero e sa fino a dove e come posso aiutarla. Del resto anche il Messia, salva qui e salva là...vediamo bene come è finita. Quindi mi accontento di essere Conte...ad ogni buon Conto...ma so che in certe occasioni so essere peggio del Marchese De Sade...basta parlare e chiedere...salgo sul mitico schiacciasassi...e opero.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> NON rispondevo a te


Non me ne frega


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non me ne frega


figurati a me


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non me ne frega



Conte sono io che ho proposto di chiederti il numero di Giuma; Amoremio mi ha fatto notare giustamente che non era il caso, e suggeriva una alternativa.
La suggeriva a me, perchè ero io che ero andata fuori strada.

Conte abbi pazienza, se pure ho detto una ca****a siamo rimasti nella proposta, mica ti ho infilato la mano in tasca per fregarti il cellulare...

Spero che Giuma quando leggerà questo scambio di battute pensi "meno male che il Conte da gentiluomo non ha dato il mio numero, ma sono contenta che nel forum fossero tanto preoccupati epr me da pensare anche a questa possibilità"


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> *Conte sono io che ho proposto di chiederti il numero di Giuma; Amoremio mi ha fatto notare giustamente che non era il caso, e suggeriva una alternativa.*
> *La suggeriva a me, perchè ero io che ero andata fuori strada.*
> 
> Conte abbi pazienza, se pure ho detto una ca****a siamo rimasti nella proposta, mica ti ho infilato la mano in tasca per fregarti il cellulare...
> ...


 
scialla senzasperanze

lo sa benissimo

come sa che lui ed io siamo agli antipodi (ringraziando Iddio )
mentre di te probabilmente pensa che potrebbe non essere così


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scialla senzasperanze
> 
> lo sa benissimo
> 
> ...



Ma in effetti io non sono agli antipodi di Conte, come non lo sono ai tuoi. A me piace molto leggere entrambi.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma in effetti io non sono agli antipodi di Conte, come non lo sono ai tuoi. A me piace molto leggere entrambi.


son contenta per te :up:

(siamo un po' OT in confessionale)


----------



## Cat (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mini sondaggio... chi è d'accordo che il Conte -se poi è d'accordo pure lui, se dà il numero di Giuma lei avrebbe pure il diritto di arrabbiarsi- passi il numero di Giuma a una di noi?
> 
> In caso, io mi rendo disponibile.


è scorretto che conte passi ad una qualsiasi il numero. non si fa


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> è scorretto che conte passi ad una qualsiasi il numero. non si fa



E' vero, è vero, quando l'ho proposto pensavo solo a sapere qualcosa di Giuma ma avete tutti ragione.

Neppure io darei mai il numero di qualcuno a qualcun altro senza esplicito consenso. Ho scritto senza riflettere


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E' vero, è vero, quando l'ho proposto pensavo solo a sapere qualcosa di Giuma ma avete tutti ragione.
> 
> Neppure io darei mai il numero di qualcuno a qualcun altro senza esplicito consenso. Ho scritto senza riflettere


*CATTIVONA!

NON SI FA!

:ira:
*​


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *CATTIVONA!
> 
> NON SI FA!
> 
> ...



Hai una faccina che si frusta? 

Insomma, datemi le prove che il pentimento può redimere!


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> *Hai una faccina che si frusta?*
> 
> Insomma, datemi le prove che il pentimento può redimere!



C'e' di meglio: :matto:


----------



## Sid (8 Ottobre 2010)

se dovessi ragionare come Daniele e Papero rispetto ad Elisa, potrei provare a pensare che Giuma non si sente di scrivere perchè non ha preso nessuna decisione...

Almeno spero che sia così... anche se in realtà non è certo un bene per lei...


Giuma... se ci sei (prima o poi) batti un colpo (TOC va bene  )


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> se dovessi ragionare come Daniele e Papero rispetto ad Elisa, potrei provare a pensare che Giuma non si sente di scrivere perchè non ha preso nessuna decisione...
> 
> Almeno spero che sia così... anche se in realtà non è certo un bene per lei...
> 
> ...



E ti riquoto :up:


----------



## Giuma (8 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non risponde al telefono, ma le ho mandato appresso biondina, la quale è fidata e sa come raggiungerla...più di così!


ciao conte !
l'altra mattina pensavo di telefonarti e poi mi è arrivato il tuo sms !!
pensa te i casi della vita ..
annanzitutto scusami se non ti ho risposto ma non avevo soldi nel cel ..
poi volevo ringraziare tutti quelli che si sono preoccupati per me .

grazie di cuore , questa e l'ennesima dimostrazione di quanto siete belli dentro !!

non mi avete più letto perchè ora ho trovato un'altro lavoro oltre a quello del pomeriggio .. lavoro in un bar per tre ore al mattino , sono sottopagata .. ma non mi interessa , sarei andata anche gratis per benieficienza . Sono sempre di corsa perchè appena stacco dal bar corro direttamente all'altro lavoro .:unhappy:

ho accettatto principalmente per tirarmi fuori da quella "buca" nella quale non voglio più stare , se rimango a casa vado via di testa , almeno così lavoro mi distraggo sono a contatto con gente . Sono stata fortuna perchè il bar è situato in una bella zona .. vicino ad un tribunale perciò è frequentato da 
gente per bene educata ..

alla sera sono distrutta , non nengo che vado a letto e tutti i pensieri mi ricadono addosso .. in fondo non posso cancellare la realtà ..

per il resto ho un incontro con il mio avvocato la prossima settimana per definire alcune cose..

mio marito continua a dormire beato in divano e a vedersi una volta alla settimana con l'amante .. per il resto mi parla a mala pena solo per dirmi se c'è da fare qualcosa in casa o per il suo lavoro ..


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao conte !
> l'altra mattina pensavo di telefonarti e poi mi è arrivato il tuo sms !!
> pensa te i casi della vita ..
> annanzitutto scusami se non ti ho risposto ma non avevo soldi nel cel ..
> ...


Bedetta figliola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi hai fatto ridere leggendo questo :rotfl::rotfl: pensare che c'e' chi sta facendo i diavoi e l'Italia in quattro per non andarci i tribunale :mrgreen: :mrgreen: altro che gente perbene... comunque non sparire piu' e tienici informati  :up:


----------



## dave.one (8 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao conte !
> l'altra mattina pensavo di telefonarti e poi mi è arrivato il tuo sms !!
> pensa te i casi della vita ..
> annanzitutto scusami se non ti ho risposto ma non avevo soldi nel cel ..
> ...


Ben tornata Giuma. Molto felice di risentirti e sapere che comunque, le cose stanno cambiando. Speriamo che settimana prossima sia un ulteriore passo verso una vita normale, serena e tranquilla.
IN bocca al lupo.


----------



## Giuma (8 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bedetta figliola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi hai fatto ridere leggendo questo :rotfl::rotfl: pensare che c'e' chi sta facendo i diavoi e l'Italia in quattro per non andarci i tribunale :mrgreen: :mrgreen: altro che gente perbene... comunque non sparire piu' e tienici informati  :up:


:rotfl::rotfl:
beh dai per una volta ti ho fatto ridere 
certio non sparirò più!


----------



## Giuma (8 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ben tornata Giuma. Molto felice di risentirti e sapere che comunque, le cose stanno cambiando. Speriamo che settimana prossima sia un ulteriore passo verso una vita normale, serena e tranquilla.
> IN bocca al lupo.


grazie dave!
eh si speriamo bene


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao conte !
> l'altra mattina pensavo di telefonarti e poi mi è arrivato il tuo sms !!
> pensa te i casi della vita ..
> annanzitutto scusami se non ti ho risposto ma non avevo soldi nel cel ..
> ...


Bene molto bene.
Io so che tu hai il mio numero e io so che ho il tuo.
Diglielo a quel coglione/a che mi dice che sono un bugiardo e che non è vero che ho il tuo numero. Anche biondina ti ha mandato un sms, anche per lei adesso è dura per il lavoro. Ma magari parlare con lei ti farà bene, cioè io ho pensato subito a lei, perchè è delle tue parti, e avete una voce e un carattere simile. Vedo comunque che hai ascoltato i miei consigli di tirarti in parte dai brutti mestieri. 
Ben dai data la situazione che tuo marito non ti picchi o offenda è già tanto. Forse non gliene frega proprio più un cazzo eh?

Quante volte rileggo pinocchio.
La fatina buona aveva preparato una bellissima festa di compleanno per pinocchio, ma quel cialtrone preferì bernare scuola e andare con lucignolo in giro. Quando torna tardi e deluso, trova la festa finita e gli avanzi trasformati in pezzi di marmo.


----------



## alfeo (8 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao conte !
> l'altra mattina pensavo di telefonarti e poi mi è arrivato il tuo sms !!
> pensa te i casi della vita ..
> annanzitutto scusami se non ti ho risposto ma non avevo soldi nel cel ..
> ...


Finalmente una buona notizia.
Mi fa piacere sentire che reagisci, senza i programmi roboanti, senza gli impegni assoluti che in genere caratterizzano chi poi non ce la fa.
A piccoli passi, consapevole delle tue debolezze e per questo forte della tua nuova consapevolezza.
Ho sempre fatto il tifo per te. Adesso ho anche la fiducia che tu ce la possa davvero fare.
Un bacio


----------



## Giuma (11 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Finalmente una buona notizia.
> Mi fa piacere sentire che reagisci, senza i programmi roboanti, senza gli impegni assoluti che in genere caratterizzano chi poi non ce la fa.
> A piccoli passi, consapevole delle tue debolezze e per questo forte della tua nuova consapevolezza.
> Ho sempre fatto il tifo per te. Adesso ho anche la fiducia che tu ce la possa davvero fare.
> Un bacio



grazie mille alfeo !!


----------



## Giuma (11 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bene molto bene.
> Io so che tu hai il mio numero e io so che ho il tuo.
> Diglielo a quel coglione/a che mi dice che sono un bugiardo e che non è vero che ho il tuo numero. Anche biondina ti ha mandato un sms, anche per lei adesso è dura per il lavoro. Ma magari parlare con lei ti farà bene, cioè io ho pensato subito a lei, perchè è delle tue parti, e avete una voce e un carattere simile. Vedo comunque che hai ascoltato i miei consigli di tirarti in parte dai brutti mestieri.
> Ben dai data la situazione che tuo marito non ti picchi o offenda è già tanto. Forse non gliene frega proprio più un cazzo eh?
> ...



non ho ben capito chi è il c...
comunque si è vero tu hai il mio numero ... e ti sei sempre interessato di sapere come stavo .
Si è vero forse non gliene frega proprio un cazzo, gli servo e basta .. ma quello che sto facendo adesso glielo può fare anche qualsiasi altra ( che abbia un titolo di studio e non come la cretina di amante che ha )  con la differenza che dovrà stipendiarla .
Sabato è uscito assieme a me a ai miei amici .. mi ha chiesto di abbottonergli la camicia.. la cosa che più mi ha fatto ridere e che mi ha detto che gli vada a comprare un pò di camicie perchè non ha più niente da mettersi!! ( e bhè giustamente io devo fare la suora a casa e lui andare a spasso con l'amante tutto ben vestito con quello che gli ho comprato io . :unhappy:
ed era pure interessato a sapere al mattino che lavoro facevo e dove.
Che ridicolo !
Adesso che sò bene tutto , mi viene da dire solo che è un ottimo attore!
E anche che avrà fatto questa mossa perchè magari gli serve qualcosa da me. 
blaa


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ho ben capito chi è il c...
> comunque si è vero tu hai il mio numero ... e ti sei sempre interessato di sapere come stavo .
> Si è vero forse non gliene frega proprio un cazzo, gli servo e basta .. ma quello che sto facendo adesso glielo può fare anche qualsiasi altra ( che abbia un titolo di studio e non come la cretina di amante che ha )  con la differenza che dovrà stipendiarla .
> Sabato è uscito assieme a me a ai miei amici .. mi ha chiesto di abbottonergli la camicia.. la cosa che più mi ha fatto ridere e che mi ha detto che gli vada a comprare un pò di camicie perchè non ha più niente da mettersi!! ( e bhè giustamente io devo fare la suora a casa e lui andare a spasso con l'amante tutto ben vestito con quello che gli ho comprato io . :unhappy:
> ...


sembra quasi che cominci a sentire il ... peso delle responsabilità? QUindi cerca di addolcire la supposta?
Boh.
Ti senti un po' più forte ora?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ho ben capito chi è il c...
> comunque si è vero tu hai il mio numero ... e ti sei sempre interessato di sapere come stavo .
> Si è vero forse non gliene frega proprio un cazzo, gli servo e basta .. ma quello che sto facendo adesso glielo può fare anche qualsiasi altra ( che abbia un titolo di studio e non come la cretina di amante che ha )  con la differenza che dovrà stipendiarla .
> Sabato è uscito assieme a me a ai miei amici .. mi ha chiesto di abbottonergli la camicia.. la cosa che più mi ha fatto ridere e che mi ha detto che gli vada a comprare un pò di camicie perchè non ha più niente da mettersi!! ( e bhè giustamente io devo fare la suora a casa e lui andare a spasso con l'amante tutto ben vestito con quello che gli ho comprato io . :unhappy:
> ...



Mi sembri un briciolino più sicura Giuma... mi fa piacere, anche se non sottovaluto quanto sia ancora difficile la situazione...

Un forte abbraccio, sei stata bravissima a prenderti un altro lavoro, vai così Giuma!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ho ben capito chi è il c...
> comunque si è vero tu hai il mio numero ... e ti sei sempre interessato di sapere come stavo .
> Si è vero forse non gliene frega proprio un cazzo, gli servo e basta .. ma quello che sto facendo adesso glielo può fare anche qualsiasi altra ( che abbia un titolo di studio e non come la cretina di amante che ha )  con la differenza che dovrà stipendiarla .
> Sabato è uscito assieme a me a ai miei amici .. mi ha chiesto di abbottonergli la camicia.. la cosa che più mi ha fatto ridere e che mi ha detto che gli vada a comprare un pò di camicie perchè non ha più niente da mettersi!! ( e bhè giustamente io devo fare la suora a casa e lui andare a spasso con l'amante tutto ben vestito con quello che gli ho comprato io . :unhappy:
> ...


Neanch'io l'ho capito, ma di sicuro uno/a che sa benissimo come farmi incazzare...non sopporto ( tecnica persesca) che mi si dia del bugiardo. Una disapprovazione in cui si afferma che io non posseggo il tuo numero. E che con sicumera. Sarò sincero comunque, io nella realtà sono molto peggio di quel che si dice
Mi fa piacere che cominci a capire come funziona...
Più paletti metti tra te e lui, più la via dell'indipendenza sarà fattibile...
Poi appurato che lui non ti ama, 
CHE TE FREGA?
Lascia che lo facciano gli altri, no?
Aspetta che lui vede in giro un' ometto che ti apprezza e valorizza e vedi come frigge...

Ma vi racconterò una storietta, un giorno o l'altro...dai Giuma vieni al raduno...


----------



## Giuma (12 Ottobre 2010)

ringrazio di cuore chi mi ha regalato 07/10 un bel rubino rosso con a fianco scritto non hai le palle 

allora lancio un appello..
chi l'ha scritto e possiede le palle abbia il coraggio di firmarsi !!!!!

grazie


----------



## Giuma (12 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Neanch'io l'ho capito, ma di sicuro uno/a che sa benissimo come farmi incazzare...non sopporto ( tecnica persesca) che mi si dia del bugiardo. Una disapprovazione in cui si afferma che io non posseggo il tuo numero. E che con sicumera. Sarò sincero comunque, io nella realtà sono molto peggio di quel che si dice
> Mi fa piacere che cominci a capire come funziona...
> Più paletti metti tra te e lui, più la via dell'indipendenza sarà fattibile...
> Poi appurato che lui non ti ama,
> ...


un'ometto che mi aprezza .... dai voglio vederlo sì friggere :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Giuma (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mi sembri un briciolino più sicura Giuma... mi fa piacere, anche se non sottovaluto quanto sia ancora difficile la situazione...
> 
> Un forte abbraccio, sei stata bravissima a prenderti un altro lavoro, vai così Giuma!


grazieee

si certo la situazione è ancora difficile ... mi farò le spalle grosse


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> un'ometto che mi aprezza .... dai voglio vederlo sì friggere :rotfl::rotfl:


é che non posso fare tutto io...capisci?
Ma ancora quella ride, quella volta che per un'amica mi sono finto suo marito per far fuggire un' importunatore che non la mollava


----------



## Giuma (12 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> é che non posso fare tutto io...capisci?
> Ma ancora quella ride, quella volta che per un'amica mi sono finto suo marito per far fuggire un' importunatore che non la mollava


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e si non puoi fare tutto tu ...

sai domenica sono andata a fare un giro in moto con la ragazza che lavora in bar con me e i suoi amici .
Il ragazzo che mi ha fatto salire dietro è un carabiniere .. sarebbe perfetto che magari venisse a prendermi a casa .. 
sai che frittura !


----------



## Anna A (12 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ho ben capito chi è il c...
> comunque si è vero tu hai il mio numero ... e ti sei sempre interessato di sapere come stavo .
> Si è vero forse non gliene frega proprio un cazzo, gli servo e basta .. ma quello che sto facendo adesso glielo può fare anche qualsiasi altra ( che abbia un titolo di studio e non come la cretina di amante che ha ) con la differenza che dovrà stipendiarla .
> Sabato è uscito assieme a me a ai miei amici .. mi ha chiesto di abbottonergli la camicia.. la cosa che più mi ha fatto ridere e che mi ha detto che gli vada a comprare un pò di camicie perchè non ha più niente da mettersi!! ( e bhè giustamente io devo fare la suora a casa e lui andare a spasso con l'amante tutto ben vestito con quello che gli ho comprato io . :unhappy:
> ...


 
mi fai sorridere, perché capisco bene la situazione paradossale in cui ti trovi.
stai tranquilla: lui non se ne andrà e tu non lo manderai via.:aereo:


----------



## Anna A (12 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e si non puoi fare tutto tu ...
> 
> sai domenica sono andata a fare un giro in moto con la ragazza che lavora in bar con me e i suoi amici .
> Il ragazzo che mi ha fatto salire dietro è un carabiniere .. sarebbe perfetto che magari venisse a prendermi a casa ..
> sai che frittura !


in moto con un caramba?
non ci siamo... non c'è più religione...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e si non puoi fare tutto tu ...
> 
> sai domenica sono andata a fare un giro in moto con la ragazza che lavora in bar con me e i suoi amici .
> Il ragazzo che mi ha fatto salire dietro è un carabiniere .. sarebbe perfetto che magari venisse a prendermi a casa ..
> sai che frittura !


Si si dai....e vedi come lui si cagasotto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi fai sorridere, perché capisco bene la situazione paradossale in cui ti trovi.
> stai tranquilla: lui non se ne andrà e tu non lo manderai via.:aereo:


Beh almeno cerchiamo di far respirare una povera ragazza no?
Tu come hai fatto a coesistere?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> in moto con un caramba?
> non ci siamo... non c'è più religione...:rotfl:


Parla la sborona, che voleva salire su un carriola...


----------



## Anna A (12 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh almeno cerchiamo di far respirare una povera ragazza no?
> Tu come hai fatto a coesistere?


 
non come ho fatto, ma come faccio :carneval:
 e carino, mica tutte ci hanno il fascino demoniaco che ho io. li so tenere tutti.
peccato che sono sbagliata io :unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (12 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parla la sborona, che voleva salire su un carriola...


ma magari...


----------



## Giuma (12 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non come ho fatto, ma come faccio :carneval:
> e carino, mica tutte ci hanno il fascino demoniaco che ho io. li so tenere tutti.
> peccato che sono sbagliata io :unhappy:


eh si come fai??

ma va che non sei sbagliata


----------



## Giuma (12 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parla la sborona, che voleva salire su un carriola...


su una carriola?


----------



## Anna A (12 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> su una carriola?


ma sì, ma è una storia complicata e al pinze è rimasta impressa come è rimasta impressa ad un altro la storia del mio maglioncino gettato in giardino da mio marito.
son cose..


----------



## Anna A (12 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> eh si come fai??
> 
> ma va che non sei sbagliata


niente di chè, ma nemmeno tu, eppure come vedi non se ne vanno.
non c'è di che vantarsi, a dirla tutta....:unhappy:


----------



## Giuma (12 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> niente di chè, ma nemmeno tu, eppure come vedi non se ne vanno.
> non c'è di che vantarsi, a dirla tutta....:unhappy:


certo niente di cui vantarsi ...
no non se ne vanno è vero


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ringrazio di cuore chi mi ha regalato 07/10 un bel rubino rosso con a fianco scritto non hai le palle
> 
> allora lancio un appello..
> chi l'ha scritto e possiede le palle abbia il coraggio di firmarsi !!!!!
> ...



Ma che te ne importa?!!??!? 
Ci sono disapprovatori seriali che si divertono a mandare commenti negativi, persino insultanti, su post anche innocentissimi. Fanno così con tutti, non dartene pensiero


----------



## Giuma (14 Ottobre 2010)

ciao ragazzi...
oggi ho una bruttissima giornata .. 
stammatina ho pianto così tanto ... 

mi sento così tanto sola ..
e mi chiedo quando non lo vedrò più starò meglio o peggio di adesso ??

sono così tanto stanca  :bandiera:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi...
> oggi ho una bruttissima giornata ..
> stammatina ho pianto così tanto ...
> 
> ...


capita
prova a pensare o fare qualcosa che ti rallegri
o almeno che ti aiuti a non pensare

per me in un certo periodo funzionava camminare veloce con l'Ipod sparato nelle orecchie


----------



## Anna A (14 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi...
> oggi ho una bruttissima giornata ..
> stammatina ho pianto così tanto ...
> 
> ...


forza Giuma!
ti abbraccio stretta, stretta. stai su.


----------



## Giuma (14 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> forza Giuma!
> ti abbraccio stretta, stretta. stai su.


grazie anna !


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

giuma, non è che vorresti dire il motivo?


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi...
> oggi ho una bruttissima giornata ..
> stammatina ho pianto così tanto ...
> 
> ...



Starai peggio solo  se insisterai a mettergli il vestito del Principe  Azzurro...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2010)

Cara, siamo tutti qui per te.

Quando non lo vedrai più sarai più libera di continuare la tua vita, e di incontrare di persona tanta bella gente che ti farà vedere come è bello stare insieme agli altri, libera da quel "coso" di tuo marito.

Andrà meglio, vedrai. Siamo tutti con te, non sei sola.

Bacio.


----------



## minnie (15 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi...
> oggi ho una bruttissima giornata ..
> stammatina ho pianto così tanto ...
> 
> ...


non sei sola, stellina... siamo tutti accanto a te. Già in certi momenti si ci sente così sole e stanche. Ma sono momenti... 
quanto alla tua domanda: starai meglio... 
Ti abbraccio tanto cara....


----------



## alfeo (15 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi...
> oggi ho una bruttissima giornata ..
> stammatina ho pianto così tanto ...
> 
> ...


Purtoppo noi non ci siamo, siamo tutti al di là di uno schermo diverso dal tuo.
Sei sola e solo tu riesci a sentire il vuoto che sembra ti circondi.
Eppure sono convinto che anche le nostre parole possono entrare a far parte del novero delle cose belle che hai e che adesso non riescono a tirarti fuori dal buco in cui ti senti.
Cerca di fare lo sforzo di assaporare le cose belle che ti circondano e mettici anche tutti i pensieri di augurio che noi tutti ti dedichiamo.
Forse non è granché, sicuramente è poca cosa, ma si comincia dalle piccole cose, no?


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giuma, non è che vorresti dire il motivo?


mi sento sempre più sola , tutto il peso sulle spalle delle responaìsabilità che sempre
mi sono presa e quelle che avrò in futuro..
mi mancano le piccole cose , anche solo entrare in casa e sentirmi dire ciao , una carezza , l'affetto di una persona che ci tiene a te . 
Vederlo tutti i giorni mi fa stare male ..
Esco solo una volta al sabato sera con gli amici e per seconda volta sabato è uscito anche lui. Così sto peggio perchè penso a quado usicivamo insieme e quel poco che mi dava per me bastava per stare bene..
Sabato ha dett alla mia amica (finchè stavo parlando con un amico in comune e stavo piangendo ..) ma che cosa hanno stasera tutti da consolare mia moglie??

quando siamo tornati a casa io mi sono messa subito a letto , ha aspettato che prendessi il sonno e al mattino quando mi sono svegliata mi sono ritrovata tutta la borsa svuotata sopra il letto e il cellulare piegato a metà...
non li capisco questi gesti , sto sempre peggio e la mia paura più grande è che questo sia solo l'inizio ..
ho lo stomaco che mi fa male da morire da due giorni .. sarà tutto il nervoso tutta questa situazione ...


----------



## Anna A (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mi sento sempre più sola , tutto il peso sulle spalle delle responaìsabilità che sempre
> mi sono presa e quelle che avrò in futuro..
> mi mancano le piccole cose , anche solo entrare in casa e sentirmi dire ciao , una carezza , l'affetto di una persona che ci tiene a te .
> Vederlo tutti i giorni mi fa stare male ..
> ...


 
mah.. 
in ogni caso incomincia a pensare che i problemi li ha lui e non tu. 
per problemi intendo che è in una fase delle sue a cui ne seguiranno altre.
non farti tirare dentro più di tanto e smettila di piangere per lui. se è fuori di cranio di suo non è colpa tua!


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Purtoppo noi non ci siamo, siamo tutti al di là di uno schermo diverso dal tuo.
> Sei sola e solo tu riesci a sentire il vuoto che sembra ti circondi.
> Eppure sono convinto che anche le nostre parole possono entrare a far parte del novero delle cose belle che hai e che adesso non riescono a tirarti fuori dal buco in cui ti senti.
> Cerca di fare lo sforzo di assaporare le cose belle che ti circondano e mettici anche tutti i pensieri di augurio che noi tutti ti dedichiamo.
> Forse non è granché, sicuramente è poca cosa, ma si comincia dalle piccole cose, no?


non è poca cosa alfeo!credimi per me è molto ...


----------



## cleo81 (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma...
io non so cosa dirti... sono senza parole.

L'unica strada che vedo possibile è sempre la stessa: prendi il coraggio a due mani e vattene a testa alta.
Non puoi restare in quella casa con quell'uomo!


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Giuma...
> io non so cosa dirti... sono senza parole.
> 
> L'unica strada che vedo possibile è sempre la stessa: prendi il coraggio a due mani e vattene a testa alta.
> Non puoi restare in quella casa con quell'uomo!



Cleo io credo che Giuma "spera" in un miracolo


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah..
> in ogni caso incomincia a pensare che i problemi li ha lui e non tu.
> per problemi intendo che è in una fase delle sue a cui ne seguiranno altre.
> non farti tirare dentro più di tanto e smettila di piangere per lui. se è fuori di cranio di suo non è colpa tua!


si una delle sue fasi ....
una delle tante !


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cleo io credo che Giuma "spera" in un miracolo


marì a volte i miracoli succeddono, ma non è di certo il mio caso.
Vorrei che almeno avesse rispetto


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> marì a volte i miracoli succeddono, ma è di certo il mio caso.
> Vorrei che almeno avesse rispetto



Se avesse almeno il rispetto non saresti in questa situazione.
Lui, adesso, è come è e tu non puoi fare nulla per convincerlo, cambiarlo, compatirlo, aiutarlo, nulla.

Tu, cosa puoi fare per te e tua figlia?
Ci sono novità dall'avvocato? Non mi ricordo quando dovevi rivederlo.

Cara siamo tutti qua.... coraggio....


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> marì a volte i miracoli succeddono, ma è di certo il mio caso.
> Vorrei che almeno avesse rispetto



E allora mettilo alla prova, lascialo ... forse ad uno schianto del genere potrebbe scattare la "scintilla" ad un suo cambiamento totale, da "Miracolo" ... se invece non cambia nulla, pazienza, almeno ti sarai ri-presa la Tua vita e la tua liberta'.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Ottobre 2010)

giuma 
credo tu stia aspettando di essere "pronta" a lasciarlo

questo in sè e giusto

ma, nel frattempo, sopporti cose veramente terribili
capaci di sderenare chiunque

cerca di non farti abbattere, per quanto possibile

il dispettuccio della borsa prendilo come il gesto di un vigliacco impotente (in senso psicologico) che vuole darti fastidio, farti del male
probabilmente, nonostante l'obnubilamento, sa che sei tu il pezzo forte della coppia e vorrebbe riuscire a minare questa tua forza


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giuma
> credo tu stia aspettando di essere "pronta" a lasciarlo
> 
> questo in sè e giusto
> ...


si sto aspettando di essere pronta ... lo ammetto :triste:

quello che ho grassettato .. a volte pensavo che mi "sderenavano" solo perchè sono debole io .. 
il dispetto della borsa .. forse è perchè magari nel suo cervello chissà cosa pensava di trovare .. qualche regalo che mi ha fatto l'amante , di leggere qualche messaggio . 
non ha ancora capito che io non sono come lui!!
non ho nessun amante, mi sto ancora comportando come si dovrebbe fare quando si è sposati. Lui ha solo la coda di paglia ...


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora mettilo alla prova, lascialo ... forse ad uno schianto del genere potrebbe scattare la "scintilla" ad un suo cambiamento totale, da "Miracolo" ... se invece non cambia nulla, pazienza, almeno ti sarai ri-presa la Tua vita e la tua liberta'.


mio papà è convito che quando lo lascio per lui è come se gli cadesse il mondo addosso perchè non si aspetta questa mia decisione, e sempre secondo mio papà lui farà marcia indietro di gran carica !
Se così non fosse .. si sarò libera del tutto


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mio papà è convito che quando lo lascio per lui è come se gli cadesse il mondo addosso perchè non si aspetta questa mia decisione, e sempre secondo mio papà lui farà marcia indietro di gran carica !
> *Se così non fosse .. **si sarò libera del tutto*


... e ti pare poco?


----------



## cleo81 (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mio papà è convito che quando lo lascio per lui è come se gli cadesse il mondo addosso perchè non si aspetta questa mia decisione, e sempre s*econdo mio papà lui farà marcia indietro di gran carica* !
> Se così non fosse .. si sarò libera del tutto


Ma non credo che tuo padre se lo auguri...


----------



## Amoremio (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> *si sto aspettando di essere pronta ... lo ammetto* :triste:
> 
> quello che ho grassettato .. a volte pensavo che mi "sderenavano" solo perchè sono debole io ..
> il dispetto della borsa .. forse è perchè magari nel suo cervello chissà cosa pensava di trovare .. qualche regalo che mi ha fatto l'amante , di leggere qualche messaggio .
> ...


se avesse cercato qualcosa non avrebbe avuto bisogno di lasciarti la borsa rivoltata
e se fosse davvero convinto di poter, prima o poi trovare qualcosa, avrebbe cura di non farti capire che ti controlla

è un dispetto
magari spera di farti saltare i nervi, provocare una tua reazione che lo faccia sentire giustificato se ti mette di nuovo le mani addosso

il grassetto lo posso capire 
ma stai attenta perchè rimanere esposta ad un trattamento del genere può indurre, con tutti i distinguo del caso, lo stesso stato di soggezione che i nazisti inducevano nei prigionieri con le tecniche di disumanizzazione
una soggezione che toglie la capacità di reagire

ricorda anche che nessuno è mai pronto al 100% a invertire la rotta della propria vita 
e più ci ha investito più è difficile sentirsi pienamente pronti ad un'inversione di 180°


----------



## Amoremio (18 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ma non credo che tuo padre se lo auguri...


io spero che non se lo auguri Giuma


----------



## Amoremio (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io spero che non se lo auguri Giuma


mi spiego

se lui facesse marcia indietro, dopo tutto quello che le ha fatto
chi le potrebbe garantire che non sia solo strategia?

e se poi ricominciasse daccapo con la follia, Giuma dove troverebbe la forza di risollevarsi?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi spiego
> 
> se lui facesse marcia indietro, dopo tutto quello che le ha fatto
> chi le potrebbe garantire che non sia solo strategia?
> ...



Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto...

Giuma, hai pensato magari anche ad un sostegno psicologico?
Ti sta davvero tirando pazza...


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto...
> 
> Giuma, hai pensato magari anche ad un sostegno psicologico?
> Ti sta davvero tirando pazza...



Non trascuriamo la storia dell'aborto di Giuma :unhappy: che brutto personaggio ch'e' questo maschietto


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non trascuriamo la storia dell'aborto di Giuma :unhappy: che brutto personaggio ch'e' questo maschietto


è vero Marì ... ci penso giorno e notte ... 26 luglio... e mi sembra 2 ore fa..
:triste::triste:
adesso che sò che ogni volta che esce e guida lui è per trovarsi con lei , altrimenti lo vegono a predere gli amici ....
quel giorno dell'intervento è uscito con la sua auto ... magari non si è visto con lei ... vorrei sbagliarmi ...
che uomo è ????
ma il cuore non ce l'ha ...
la risposta mi sa che è no!


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto...
> 
> Giuma, hai pensato magari anche ad un sostegno psicologico?
> Ti sta davvero tirando pazza...


si ci sto pensando .. credo di averne bisogno ...
anni fa ho fatto 10 sedute da una piscoterapeuta... 
ma più sedute facevo e peggio mi sentivo .. le ultime volte rimandavo sempre l'appuntamento , perchè all'idea di andare stavo malissimo


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi spiego
> 
> se lui facesse marcia indietro, dopo tutto quello che le ha fatto
> chi le potrebbe garantire che non sia solo strategia?
> ...


io sono convinta che non farà marcia indietro,, ma ho visto che quello che penso poi non si è rivelto vero . Chi è da fuori in questo momento vede molto chiaramente come stanno le cose.
Non me lo potrebbe garantire nessuno che non sia una stategia..
e chi mi garntisce che non la vede più .. anzi che non le vede più..
magari ne trova un'altra.. oppure continua ad andare al night..
la testa mi scoppia ...:nuke:


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è vero Marì ... ci penso giorno e notte ... 26 luglio... e mi sembra 2 ore fa..
> :triste::triste:
> adesso che sò che ogni volta che esce e guida lui è per trovarsi con lei , altrimenti lo vegono a predere gli amici ....
> quel giorno dell'intervento è uscito con la sua auto ... magari non si è visto con lei ... vorrei sbagliarmi ...
> ...



Giuma, eliminalo dalla tua vita, sei giovane e puoi iniziarne una Nuova  con chi puo' darti molto, e di piu' ... lui e' un caso senza speranze. 


Coraggio  .


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ma non credo che tuo padre se lo auguri...


non se lo augura certo!
però è convito di questa cosa ...


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se avesse cercato qualcosa non avrebbe avuto bisogno di lasciarti la borsa rivoltata
> e se fosse davvero convinto di poter, prima o poi trovare qualcosa, avrebbe cura di non farti capire che ti controlla
> 
> è un dispetto
> ...


si forse è un dispetto ... perchè vuole portarmi all'esasperazione , più di così non sò cosa voglia ... sta tirando la corda nel peggiore dei modi


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

domani è anche io mio complenno .. 
ma non me la sento neanche di festeggiare ..
cosa poi?


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> domani è anche io mio complenno ..
> ma non me la sento neanche di festeggiare ..
> *cosa poi?*



Il tuo compleanno, sciocchina 


Tanti, ma veramente tanti auguroni Giuma :cincin:  :bacio:


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il tuo compleanno, sciocchina
> 
> 
> Tanti, ma veramente tanti auguroni Giuma :cincin:  :bacio:



grazie mille marì :bacio:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> domani è anche io mio complenno ..
> ma non me la sento neanche di festeggiare ..
> cosa poi?



Tesoro il buon compleanno te lo auguro domani!!!

Ma tu, davvero prova ad andare a un consultorio... non mi piace sentirti così... 
Un abbraccio, fortissimo


----------



## Giuma (18 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Tesoro il buon compleanno te lo auguro domani!!!
> 
> Ma tu, davvero prova ad andare a un consultorio... non mi piace sentirti così...
> Un abbraccio, fortissimo


grazie per l'abbraccio

non per giustificarmi.. ma mi sento sfinita .. stiamo parlando non giorni , neanche mesi .. ma anni!
non sto qui ripetere tutta la mia storia, voi mi seguite e sapete bene com'è a tutto quello che ho passato finora poi si è aggiunto il fatto che ho pagato per vedere la realtà. Lo sò che non me l'ha ordinato il dottore, ma questa è stata una mazzata immane! un colpo mortale per me .. 
mi sento come se ti lanciassero in mare  e nuoti per giorno ... 
domenica chi di voi non sarebbe andato in cucina e gli avrebbe detto di tutto per aver spezzato il cellulare , rovesciato la borsa ..
io non l'ho fatto .. non ho detto una parola ! Non è ho più voglia, tanto a cosa sarebbe servito , magari per litigare, sentire degli insulti uscire da quella bocca, qualche cattiveria ..


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

Carissima, domani è il tuo compleanno e se fossi in te festeggerei con le prove che hai pagato contro di lui. Ne fai una copia che poi terrai tu (nel senso che le brucerai) e gli sbatti in faccia tutto quello che lui ha fatto contro di te e...potresti anche mettere il dubbio che lui con l'altra non ci faccia sesso in quella macchina...ma che si faccia con lei  (cosa che potrebbe anche essere probabile), prenditi una rivincita, ne hai bisogno, ma fallo con tuo padre li presente.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> grazie per l'abbraccio
> 
> non per giustificarmi.. ma mi sento sfinita .. stiamo parlando non giorni , neanche mesi .. ma anni!
> non sto qui ripetere tutta la mia storia, voi mi seguite e sapete bene com'è a tutto quello che ho passato finora poi si è aggiunto il fatto che ho pagato per vedere la realtà. Lo sò che non me l'ha ordinato il dottore, ma questa è stata una mazzata immane! un colpo mortale per me ..
> ...


hai fatto bene a non dire nulla
poi, parlargli non pare serva
parlare ha un senso solo per comunicare e dialogare: con lui non ha senso

ti abbraccio forte giuma
posso immaginare come sei sfinita: lo ero io che non ho passato tutto quello che hai passato tu
non è giustificarsi il tuo
è dire le cose come stanno

però
ora che chi doveva ti ha detto che ancora si vede con l'altra 
che era un elemento che ritenevi necessario
cosa pensi ti serva adesso
per sentirti pronta almeno per quanto possibile?


----------



## Iago (18 Ottobre 2010)

Io...mi arrendo!


----------



## Iago (18 Ottobre 2010)

...cioè questo spezza e distrugge un cellulare così...senza un ca*** di motivo??


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

Ah, Giuma, tanto per essere persone oneste, fatti prendere da lui un Samsung galaxy S che costa abbastanza e digli che la prossima volta che rompe un tuo oggetto glielo ficchi su per il sedere :up: E se lo fa fallo davvero!!!!


----------



## cleo81 (18 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io spero che non se lo auguri Giuma


Ma certo, anch'io! Lo avevo scritto in quel senso!


----------



## Amarax (18 Ottobre 2010)

Giumè solo tu puoi trovare la forza per venirne fuori.

Hai raccolto tante prove e lui ha fatto cose che non hanno giustificazione.
Quando lo capisci? :unhappy:

...davvero sei peggio di me :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Giumè solo tu puoi trovare la forza per venirne fuori.
> 
> Hai raccolto tante prove e lui ha fatto cose che non hanno giustificazione.
> Quando lo capisci? :unhappy:
> ...


Amarax, tra la tua storia e la storia di Guima, c'e' una differenza "abissale" ... suvvvia   ... vuoi mettere tuo marito ed il marito di Giuma? 


PS come va a te?


----------



## Amarax (18 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Amarax, tra la tua storia e la storia di Guima, c'e' una differenza "abissale" ... suvvvia  ... vuoi mettere tuo marito ed il marito di Giuma?
> 
> 
> PS come va a te?


 
No , certamente no.
La mia è tutto sommato una storia di corna _ normale._
E' Giuma che vedo cieca e sorda a prendere in mano la sua vita nonostante quello che le fa il marito e per questo le ho detto che è peggio di me. A me mio marito diceva che amava due donne...:unhappy: e non mi ha mai trattata male o fatto paura per eccessi di nessun genere.

A me va...ho alti e bassi . Ma ho capito che non mi posso fidare di lui e non mi fa piacere.

Grazie marì.


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> No , certamente no.
> La mia è tutto sommato una storia di corna _ normale._
> E' Giuma che vedo cieca e sorda a prendere in mano la sua vita nonostante quello che le fa il marito e per questo le ho detto che è peggio di me. A me mio marito diceva che amava due donne...:unhappy: e non mi ha mai trattata male o fatto paura per eccessi di nessun genere.
> 
> ...


Devi rassegnarti che hai sposato un farfallone, un immaturo, un uomo privo di educazione sentimentale.


----------



## Amarax (18 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Devi rassegnarti che hai sposato un farfallone, un immaturo, un uomo privo di educazione sentimentale.


 
grr...:incazzato::incazzato:




fatto:matto::matto::matto:


----------



## Papero (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> marì a volte i miracoli succeddono, ma non è di certo il mio caso.
> Vorrei che almeno avesse rispetto


Io sono solidale con te, mi dispiace veramente che tu abbia sposato un tossico testa di cazzo. Capisco che non è certo facile lasciare una persona che ami o perlomeno che hai amato, capisco anche che è il padre di tua figlia, che con lui hai condiviso tante belle cose e che vorresti che tutto tornasse come prima...

Io però, come ti ho già detto, ho avuto esperienze simili a tuo marito e credimi che non è facile tornare sulla retta via. L'unico modo è uno scossone, devi fargli capire che puoi vivere senza di lui. 

Però storie come la tua sono anche e il motivo percui mi sono allontanato dal forum... credo che giudicare senza conoscere veramente una persona sia difficilissimo e anche spendere fiumi di parole per poi vedere che tutto rimane come prima è alienante. Ripeto, capisco che è difficile prendere una decisione ma nel tuo caso, credimi, è l'unica via d'uscita...

In bocca al lupo Giuma:kiss:


----------



## Giuma (19 Ottobre 2010)

ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e chi meglio di voi ragazzi...

vi voglio raccontare quello che è successo ieri sera ...

a cena come al solito non ha detto una parola, alle 21.00 stava già uscendo con la sua auto.
chi sta guardando mi telefona e mi dice : giuma sono in un locale tuo marito lei un'amico che abbiamo in comune da anni e un'altra ragazza. (bell'amico !!!) Poi sono ritornati tutti e 4 nell'auto di mio marito , si sono appartati in un parcheggio dove si trovano sempre mio marito e l'amante( a 200 mt da casa nostra) . Poi i vigili hanno fatto due giri nel parcheggio dove erano fermi .
 Lei ha guidato l'auto di mio marito fino davanti casa nostra!!! 
la sua amica ha fatto salire in macchina l'altro ragazzo e ha guidato l'auto di lei .

questo è il regalo per il mio compleanno .... 

io mi sento morire ...

stasera me lo ritroverò seduto a tavola e non potrò dire mezza parola di tutto quello che è successo ieri sera .

L'avvocato mi ha proibito di dirglielo ..

io gli metterei la cucina in testa stasera !


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e chi meglio di voi ragazzi...
> 
> vi voglio raccontare quello che è successo ieri sera ...
> 
> ...



Coraggio Giuma manca poco, presto sarai libera da questa situazione...
Lui non ti può fare più male di così, ogni suo comportamente è solo la fotocopia della persona orribile e piena di problemi che è.
A una persona come lui, che gli cambia fare chissà cosa a 200 mt o a 200 km da te?
E se pure avesse la "delicatezza" di farlo lontano, che ti cambierebbe?

Giuma cara, ormai lo sai, ormai sai che *non è più la persona che avevi sposato*. Quella persona non c'è più, è stata portata via dalla droga e da non so cosa.
Se vuoi, puoi pensare che quella persona non ti ha mai tradito.

l'uomo con cui vivi ora non merita neppure mezza lacrima. *Non è lui.*


----------



## dave.one (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e chi meglio di voi ragazzi...
> 
> vi voglio raccontare quello che è successo ieri sera ...
> 
> ...


Giuma, so che non sono la persona più adatta ora, ma accetta i miei più sinceri auguri di buon compleanno. Visto come stanno andando le cose, sono sicuramente più sinceri i miei di quelli detti da tuo marito (se mai te li ha fatti), quindi fanne tesoro.
Per il resto, resisti. Resisti e non fare altro.


----------



## Giuma (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Coraggio Giuma manca poco, presto sarai libera da questa situazione...
> Lui non ti può fare più male di così, ogni suo comportamente è solo la fotocopia della persona orribile e piena di problemi che è.
> A una persona come lui, che gli cambia fare chissà cosa a 200 mt o a 200 km da te?
> E se pure avesse la "delicatezza" di farlo lontano, che ti cambierebbe?
> ...


hai pienamente ragione quando dici cosa cambia da 200 mt a 200 km ... ma si trova davanti alla casa dove abita la compagna di classe di nostra figlia ...
tu sai davanti alla scuoal queste notizie come passano di bocca in bocca ..
sono riuscita a tenerne fuori mia figlia fino adesso da questa situazione .. ma credo che durerà poco..

stamattina mi ha dato il regalo che ha scelto lei per me , quando sabato è andata dai miei .. non sono riuscita a leggerlo ad alta voce perchè mi veniva da piangere , mi sono trattenuta , Ma ho visto piangere lei e questo mi spezza il cuore di più di quanto non lo sia già spezzato ..

mi sento esplodere dentro ...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> hai pienamente ragione quando dici cosa cambia da 200 mt a 200 km ... ma si trova davanti alla casa dove abita la compagna di classe di nostra figlia ...
> tu sai davanti alla scuoal queste notizie come passano di bocca in bocca ..
> sono riuscita a tenerne fuori mia figlia fino adesso da questa situazione .. ma credo che durerà poco..
> 
> ...



Cara, ti capisco.
Tua figlia piange, tu piangi o quasi, e se non hai pianto in quel momento avrai pianto prima o dopo.
Coraggio, coraggio, coraggio, sei una bella persona, una donna forte, uscirai da lì, porterai via tua figlia, vedrai come sarà bello essere serene, insieme, organizzare un altro compleanno e viverlo felici...
Davvero, non hai idea di quanto sarai felice Giuma, coraggio, tieni duro!!!

Che cosa ti ha detto l'avvoccato per i tempi? Si intravede una fine Giuma? Noi siamo sempre qui.


----------



## Giuma (19 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Giuma, so che non sono la persona più adatta ora, ma accetta i miei più sinceri auguri di buon compleanno. Visto come stanno andando le cose, sono sicuramente più sinceri i miei di quelli detti da tuo marito (se mai te li ha fatti), quindi fanne tesoro.
> Per il resto, resisti. Resisti e non fare altro.


mia figlia l'ha scritto nel calendario quindi anche se non se lo ricordava ... visto che era scritto sotto ad un appuntamento che doveva andare lui per la patente è certo che sa che oggi è il mio compleanno. Stamattina non me li ha fatti , un sms non me l'ha scritto .....
Lì accetto di cuore i tuoi sinceri auguri dave !


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mia figlia l'ha scritto nel calendario quindi anche se non se lo ricordava ... visto che era scritto sotto ad un appuntamento che doveva andare lui per la patente è certo che sa che oggi è il mio compleanno. *Stamattina non me li ha fatti , un sms non me l'ha scritto* .....
> Lì accetto di cuore i tuoi sinceri auguri dave !



E se ti avesse detto buon compleanno, che avrebbe significato in tutto 'sto macello?
Anche se ti avesse sbattuto lì un mazzo di fiori, che significato avrebbe avuto?
Ti saresti sentita considerata, amata, apprezzata? 
Non avrebbe fatto differenza tesoro... lui fa così apposta per metterti sotto di lui, per farti sentire il suo "potere".
Non darglielo Giuma. Vai fuori con tua figlia, andate al ristorante, fate una cosa tra voi, e con i tuoi genitori, e se non potete, almeno una uscita voi due, immaginando quando ci saranno -e arriveranno davvero!- tempi più felici!


----------



## Giuma (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Cara, ti capisco.
> Tua figlia piange, tu piangi o quasi, e se non hai pianto in quel momento avrai pianto prima o dopo.
> Coraggio, coraggio, coraggio, sei una bella persona, una donna forte, uscirai da lì, porterai via tua figlia, vedrai come sarà bello essere serene, insieme, organizzare un altro compleanno e viverlo felici...
> Davvero, non hai idea di quanto sarai felice Giuma, coraggio, tieni duro!!!
> ...


l'avvocato sta valutando come far perchè al momento  del  ricevimento della lettera lui debba uscire immediatamente da quella casa con l'obbligo di starmi a 500 mt . perchè secondo l'avvocato lui si trasferisce nell'altra mezza bifamiliare dove vive sua mamma , e secodo l'avv dopo che verrà fuori che voglio il divorzio tutti i diritti che ho la prima sera che magari esco per una pizza quello che aspetta fuori casa e  mi ammazza.
Non c'è da scherzare con uno così
ripeto domenica quando mi sono svegliata e ho ritrovato la borsa svuotata sopra il letto ( l'ha fatto finchè dormivo)
l'avvocato mi dice : "e se gli girava perchè era ubriaco e finchè stavi dormendo ti dava una cortellata ?? giuma leggiamo tutti i giorni queste storie nei giornali , io sono davvero preoccupata per tè , per la tua storia non è molto lontana da quelolo che vediamo al tg "
è c'è davvero da pensarci ...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> l'avvocato sta valutando come far perchè al momento  del  ricevimento della lettera lui debba uscire immediatamente da quella casa con l'obbligo di starmi a 500 mt . perchè secondo l'avvocato lui si trasferisce nell'altra mezza bifamiliare dove vive sua mamma , e secodo l'avv dopo che verrà fuori che voglio il divorzio tutti i diritti che ho la prima sera che magari esco per una pizza quello che aspetta fuori casa e  mi ammazza.
> Non c'è da scherzare con uno così
> ripeto domenica quando mi sono svegliata e ho ritrovato la borsa svuotata sopra il letto ( l'ha fatto finchè dormivo)
> l'avvocato mi dice : "e se gli girava perchè era ubriaco e finchè stavi dormendo ti dava una cortellata ?? giuma leggiamo tutti i giorni queste storie nei giornali , io sono davvero preoccupata per tè , per la tua storia non è molto lontana da quelolo che vediamo al tg "
> è c'è davvero da pensarci ...



Sono contenta se non altro che l'avvocato abbia capito la situazione, stia cercando una soluzione -quella prospettata mi sembra ottima- e che si mostri abbastanza preoccupato per te da darsi una mossa....

Dai, dai Giuma, finirà presto, coraggio!!!!!!


----------



## Giuma (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E se ti avesse detto buon compleanno, che avrebbe significato in tutto 'sto macello?
> Anche se ti avesse sbattuto lì un mazzo di fiori, che significato avrebbe avuto?
> Ti saresti sentita considerata, amata, apprezzata?
> Non avrebbe fatto differenza tesoro... lui fa così apposta per metterti sotto di lui, per farti sentire il suo "potere".
> Non darglielo Giuma. Vai fuori con tua figlia, andate al ristorante, fate una cosa tra voi, e con i tuoi genitori, e se non potete, almeno una uscita voi due, immaginando quando ci saranno -e arriveranno davvero!- tempi più felici!


si è vero obbiettivamente non è che dirmi auguri avrebbe significato chi sà quale dimostrazione di amore ,apprezzamento ..
solo una questione .. non sò visto che sono lì ancora a fare la domestica .. visto che entra alla sera al gatto gli dice ciao amore e lo riempie di baci .. io cosa sono peggio di una bestia?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si è vero obbiettivamente non è che dirmi auguri avrebbe significato chi sà quale dimostrazione di amore ,apprezzamento ..
> solo una questione .. non sò visto che sono lì ancora a fare la domestica .. visto che entra alla sera al gatto gli dice ciao amore e lo riempie di baci .. io cosa sono peggio di una bestia?



Di nuovo, non lo vedi che lo fa apposta per rimarcare la tua presunta non iportanza?
Se pure ti dicesse che sei meno di una bestia, che valore avrebbero queste parole da un tossico violento e distruttivo?

Tu hai una enorme importanza per lui... gli servi per dimostrarsi ogni giorno che lui "vale" qualcosa avendo il potere di farti stare male, Giuma....
Vedrai quando lo lascerai... vedrai...


----------



## Giuma (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sono contenta se non altro che l'avvocato abbia capito la situazione, stia cercando una soluzione -quella prospettata mi sembra ottima- e che si mostri abbastanza preoccupato per te da darsi una mossa....
> 
> Dai, dai Giuma, finirà presto, coraggio!!!!!!


non vedo l'ora di non sentirmi più questo dolore immane allo stomaco , di non piangere di continuo ... al momento non mi sempre possibile in un futuro di non sentirmi sola e infelice , ma leggo tutto quello che mi scrivete , e voi dite che arriveranno bei tempi ...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora di non sentirmi più questo dolore immane allo stomaco , di non piangere di continuo ... al momento non mi sempre possibile in un futuro di non sentirmi sola e infelice , ma leggo tutto quello che mi scrivete , e voi dite che arriveranno bei tempi ...



Giuro, giuro, arriveranno bei momenti, momenti sereni e felici, momenti in cui sentirti sollevata e felice con tua figlia!
Sei giovane Giuma, andrà tutto bene!
Sarà così leggera la vita dopo 
Mi sa che ti ci vorrà un pò per sentirti finalmente fuori dall'incubo, ma arriverà quel momento


----------



## Giuma (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Giuro, giuro, arriveranno bei momenti, momenti sereni e felici, momenti in cui sentirti sollevata e felice con tua figlia!
> Sei giovane Giuma, andrà tutto bene!
> Sarà così leggera la vita dopo
> Mi sa che ti ci vorrà un pò per sentirti finalmente fuori dall'incubo, ma arriverà quel momento


quando penso al divorzio penso poi mi ritroverò tutte le sere tutti i giorni qui sola io e mia figlia .
poi mi dico da sola che sono pazza  perchè lui cosa mi sta dando ? 
lo vedo quella mezzora che si siede a tavola ..
io non riesco in un futuro a vedermi insieme ad un'altro uomo .. con lui ho passato otto anni ..
eppure lui vedo che non fa per niente fatica non a pesarlo ma starci veramente con un'altra donna ..
è un pensiero davvero ingarbugliato ..

faccio un pò fatica a spiegarti questo mio pensiero ...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> quando penso al divorzio penso poi mi ritroverò tutte le sere tutti i giorni qui sola io e mia figlia .
> poi mi dico da sola che sono pazza  perchè lui cosa mi sta dando ?
> lo vedo quella mezzora che si siede a tavola ..
> io non riesco in un futuro a vedermi insieme ad un'altro uomo .. con lui ho passato otto anni ..
> ...



Non pensarci. Ne hai di cose da affrontare adesso...
Non sai come starai dopo  Non sai come sarai in grado di vivere la tua vita dopo.
Adesso non sei sola a casa, perchè anche quando lui non c'è, c'è la minaccia di lui, i suoi silenzi che pesano e mozzano il respiro.
Essere soli è mooooolto meglio di così.

E non sarai sola, vedrai, sarai in grado di ricostruire amicizie, affetti... aspetta cara, abbi pazienza, un problema alla volta...


----------



## dave.one (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> quando penso al divorzio penso poi mi ritroverò tutte le sere tutti i giorni qui sola io e mia figlia .
> poi mi dico da sola che sono pazza  perchè lui cosa mi sta dando ?
> lo vedo quella mezzora che si siede a tavola ..
> io non riesco in un futuro a vedermi insieme ad un'altro uomo .. con lui ho passato otto anni ..
> ...


Passato questo momentaccio, credo che comincerai a vivere, e, forse domani, forse dopodomani, questi pensieri "ingarbugliati" ti saranno sembrati letteralmente... ingarbugliati! Perché alla fine la risposta che ti darai è molto semplice: "cosa diamine vedevo in lui che mi.. ingarbugliava la vita? Ma che tonta che sono stata a non rendermene conto subito! Avevo la vita davanti e giravo il volto altrove."
Credo, a grandi linee, che andrà proprio così.


----------



## Giuma (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non pensarci. Ne hai di cose da affrontare adesso...
> Non sai come starai dopo  Non sai come sarai in grado di vivere la tua vita dopo.
> Adesso non sei sola a casa, perchè anche quando lui non c'è, c'è la minaccia di lui, i suoi silenzi che pesano e mozzano il respiro.
> Essere soli è mooooolto meglio di così.
> ...


è vero quando lui non c'è quel silenzio mi fa morire ..

tutte le persone che conosco mi dicono sei una bellissima persona , vali tanto , lui non merita neanche un'unghia di te .. 
e io mi chiedo se tutti vedono tutte queste belle cose , sarà vero!
allora perchè lui non apprezza? perchè lui non le vede ?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è vero quando lui non c'è quel silenzio mi fa morire ..
> 
> tutte le persone che conosco mi dicono sei una bellissima persona , vali tanto , lui non merita neanche un'unghia di te ..
> e io mi chiedo se tutti vedono tutte queste belle cose , sarà vero!
> allora perchè lui non apprezza? perchè lui non le vede ?



E' malato?
E' uno str***o?
E' cattivo?
Un impotente sociale che si rifà sui deboli?

Perchè è una persona incapace di vedere gli altri?


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E' malato?
> E' uno str***o?
> E' cattivo?
> Un impotente sociale che si rifà sui deboli?
> ...



E' un drogato, e sui drogati non si puo' fare alcun affidamento  .


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' un drogato, e sui drogati non si puo' fare alcun affidamento  .



Ehm sì non avevo dimenticato, rientrava nel malato ma mi ero espressa male.


----------



## Anna A (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Coraggio Giuma manca poco, presto sarai libera da questa situazione...
> Lui non ti può fare più male di così, ogni suo comportamente è solo la fotocopia della persona orribile e piena di problemi che è.
> A una persona come lui, che gli cambia fare chissà cosa a 200 mt o a 200 km da te?
> E se pure avesse la "delicatezza" di farlo lontano, che ti cambierebbe?
> ...


 
per esperienza posso solo dire che non è la droga a portare via ma è quel che porta a drogarsi il problema e quello rimane, anche se uno smette ma non fa niente per risolvere i problemi che ha in testa.


----------



## Anna A (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è vero quando lui non c'è quel silenzio mi fa morire ..
> 
> tutte le persone che conosco mi dicono sei una bellissima persona , vali tanto , lui non merita neanche un'unghia di te ..
> e io mi chiedo se tutti vedono tutte queste belle cose , sarà vero!
> allora perchè lui non apprezza? perchè lui non le vede ?


perché tu ci sei sempre e ti dà per scontata, oltre al fatto che è tipico dei tipi così non credere nel voler bene disinteressatamente.


----------



## Giuma (19 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché tu ci sei sempre e ti dà per scontata, oltre al fatto che è tipico dei tipi così non credere nel voler bene disinteressatamente.


cosa fare per non essere più scontata?


----------



## mariasole (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> cosa fare per non essere più scontata?


 
Giuma tu ancora non sei decisa..... 

A volte siamo noi i primi che non riusciamo a volerci bene... 

Non ti devi chiedere come fare a non essere più scontata, ma devi concentrarti su te e tua figlia...

LASCIALO PERDERE!


----------



## Iago (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si è vero obbiettivamente non è che dirmi auguri avrebbe significato chi sà quale dimostrazione di amore ,apprezzamento ..
> solo una questione .. non sò visto che sono lì ancora a fare la domestica .. *visto che entra alla sera al gatto gli dice ciao amore e lo riempie di baci ..* io cosa sono peggio di una bestia?



...e a vostra figlia??

niente ciao amore e niente baci??


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> cosa fare per non essere più scontata?



Ciccia, che dici?

Vorresti non essere più scontata *per lui* in modo che* lui *ti apprezzi?

Le persone che valgono non ti daranno mai per scontata. 
Tuo marito, da come ce lo descrivi, non tornerà mai indietro Giuma....

*Non è colpa tua!!!

E' lui il problema!*


----------



## Giuma (19 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e a vostra figlia??
> 
> niente ciao amore e niente baci??


baci zero 
gli dice ciao amore se è lei per prima a dirgli ciao
altrimenti sta zitto


----------



## Iago (19 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> baci zero
> gli dice ciao amore se è lei per prima a dirgli ciao
> altrimenti sta zitto



...mi convinco sempre di più che avreste bisogno di una terza persona di cui lui si fidi, magari emotivamente distaccata da voi, che gli faccia un discorso serio, tuo marito secondo me è recuperabile, e lo vedo debole, fragile e vacillante, con un bel discorso chiaro, globale, che lo faccia ragionare...soprattutto per la sua vita, che sta volutamente infangando, 

ed è questo che mi fa pensare che con un aiutino gli crolla tutto questo di cui sta vivendo in questo periodo




(magari sto dicendo una caxxata bestiale e quindi non leggere nessuna speranza in questo mio intervento!)


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...mi convinco sempre di più che avreste bisogno di una terza persona di cui lui si fidi, magari emotivamente distaccata da voi, che gli faccia un discorso serio, tuo marito secondo me è recuperabile, e lo vedo debole, fragile e vacillante, con un bel discorso chiaro, globale, che lo faccia ragionare...soprattutto per la sua vita, che sta volutamente infangando,
> 
> ed è questo che mi fa pensare che con un aiutino gli crolla tutto questo di cui sta vivendo in questo periodo
> 
> ...



Ehm... hai letto della borsa vuotata sopra il letto di Giuma e del cellulare fracassato?


----------



## Iago (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ehm... hai letto della borsa vuotata sopra il letto di Giuma e del cellulare fracassato?


sì...ed è un altro elemento...

senza motivo ti distruggo il cellulare?

o sei da rinchiudere, e me ne scappo punto, oppure ....oppure... devo pensare che stai cercando aiuto...sicuramente in un modo sbaglaito e malsano, ma sennò come la risolviamo...?


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ehm... hai letto della borsa vuotata sopra il letto di Giuma e del cellulare fracassato?


Come ho consigliato a Giuma di farsi prendere a sue spese un Samsung Galaxy S da 500 euro e fanculo!!
Quell'essere deve essere punito.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> sì...ed è un altro elemento...
> 
> senza motivo ti distruggo il cellulare?
> 
> o sei da rinchiudere, e me ne scappo punto, oppure ....oppure... devo pensare che stai cercando aiuto...sicuramente in un modo sbaglaito e malsano, ma sennò come la risolviamo...?



Di sicuro uno nella sua situazione avrebbe bisogno di aiuto.
Il fatto è che quando una persona così l'aiuto non lo chiede, non c'è modo di aiutarlo, e si limita a distruggere le persone che ha intorno.

Compresa la figlia.


----------



## Iago (19 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Di sicuro uno nella sua situazione avrebbe bisogno di aiuto.
> Il fatto è che quando una persona così l'aiuto non lo chiede, non c'è modo di aiutarlo, e si limita a distruggere le persone che ha intorno.
> 
> Compresa la figlia.




chi consuma coca non penserebbe mai di aver bisogno di aiuto, figuriamoci chiederlo con umiltà e gentilezza...

oltre a distruggere la vita di chi gli sta intorno, distrugge prima di tutto la sua... avere un atteggiamento con la figlia così come lo descrive Giuma, per me è incredibile e incomprensibile...se posso immaginare una sorta di circolo vizioso di cattiveria verso la moglie, verso la figlia no, non esiste...e su questo si deve riflettere...


----------



## Cat (20 Ottobre 2010)

giuma dovrebbe trovare la forza interiore di lasciare il marito.

la bambina sta soffrendo per questa situazione.


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma, vattene!!! Cavoli vattene, perchè rimani li??? lascia la casa a lui e fatti pagare un affitto da un'altra parte pià lontana dalla sua persona.


----------



## Giuma (25 Ottobre 2010)

sabato sera è uscito anche lui con la nostra compagnia
un ragazzo ha parlato assieme a me , e mio marito ha litigato ocn lui perchè mi ha parlato, poi è andato da uno che conosce e gli h chiesto la pistola perchè glieva voleva puntare addosso a questo ragazzo 
Prima di tornare a casa a preso a calci la mia macchina distruggendo lo specchietto e sfondandomi la portiera .

ma cosa vuole da me??????

non ha l'amante che esca con lei, che passi il suo tempo in hotel!

adesso si è fatto una camera in mansarda .. secondo lui io devo vivere così
stamattina gli ho detto che voglio i soldi per riparare l'auto , mi ha detto che arrangio che sono una rompi coglioni!

Come faccio a mandargli la lettera per il divorzio a uno così?
ditemelo voi 

:bandiera:


----------



## alfeo (25 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sabato sera è uscito anche lui con la nostra compagnia
> un ragazzo ha parlato assieme a me , e mio marito ha litigato ocn lui perchè mi ha parlato, poi è andato da uno che conosce e gli h chiesto la pistola perchè glieva voleva puntare addosso a questo ragazzo
> Prima di tornare a casa a preso a calci la mia macchina distruggendo lo specchietto e sfondandomi la portiera .
> 
> ...


Senti, Giuma, tuo marito è pericoloso, ed ho l'impressione che lo diventi sempre più.
Io non so più che dirti... dovresti chiedere protezione, aiuto.
Ti prego, cerca di uscire da questa spirale.


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sabato sera è uscito anche lui con la nostra compagnia
> un ragazzo ha parlato assieme a me , e mio marito ha litigato ocn lui perchè mi ha parlato, poi è andato da uno che conosce e gli h chiesto la pistola perchè glieva voleva puntare addosso a questo ragazzo
> Prima di tornare a casa a preso a calci la mia macchina distruggendo lo specchietto e sfondandomi la portiera .
> 
> ...



Cosa vuoi tu, di piu' da lui, direi?

Vuoi dire per la separazione legale


----------



## Anna A (25 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sabato sera è uscito anche lui con la nostra compagnia
> *un ragazzo ha parlato assieme a me , e mio marito ha litigato ocn lui perchè mi ha parlato, poi è andato da uno che conosce e gli h chiesto la pistola perchè glieva voleva puntare addosso a questo ragazzo *
> *Prima di tornare a casa a preso a calci la mia macchina distruggendo lo specchietto e sfondandomi la portiera .*
> 
> ...


è fuori con la testa e pure pericoloso.
perché non vai dai tuoi per un po'? 
magari è l'unico modo per fargli capire che deve smetterla di usare queste violenze nei tuoi confronti. finchè resti a casa e continui a fargli pranzo, cena ecc ecc, lui si sente in diritto di fare così.


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è fuori con la testa e pure pericoloso.
> *perché non vai dai tuoi per un po'? *
> magari è l'unico modo per fargli capire che deve smetterla di usare queste violenze nei tuoi confronti. finchè resti a casa e continui a fargli pranzo, cena ecc ecc, lui si sente in diritto di fare così.



Ma non per un po, per il tempo necessario  .


----------



## Giuma (25 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi tu, di piu' da lui, direi?
> 
> Vuoi dire per la separazione legale


si per la separazione


----------



## Giuma (25 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è fuori con la testa e pure pericoloso.
> perché non vai dai tuoi per un po'?
> magari è l'unico modo per fargli capire che deve smetterla di usare queste violenze nei tuoi confronti. finchè resti a casa e continui a fargli pranzo, cena ecc ecc, lui si sente in diritto di fare così.


è incazzato perchè il pranzo non glielo preparo più, la cena si perchè c'è mia figlia ma se non è casa non preparo neanche la cena. non gli stiro più niente, la biancheria che avevo lavata a lanciato fuori lo stendino e io l'ho lasciato li sotto la pioggia tanto era solo roba sua e adesso non la rilavo.
Mi ha detto che ha portato a casa il foglio per prenotargli le visite che lasciato li sopra la cucina tre giorni e io non sono neanche andata a prenotare ma ci ha già pensato qualcun'altro !


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma, di la verita'  cosa ti aspetti da lui?


----------



## dave.one (25 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è incazzato perchè il pranzo non glielo preparo più, la cena si perchè c'è mia figlia ma se non è casa non preparo neanche la cena. non gli stiro più niente, la biancheria che avevo lavata a lanciato fuori lo stendino e io l'ho lasciato li sotto la pioggia tanto era solo roba sua e adesso non la rilavo.
> Mi ha detto che ha portato a casa il foglio per prenotargli le visite che lasciato li sopra la cucina tre giorni e io non sono neanche andata a prenotare ma ci ha già pensato qualcun'altro !


Giuma, non so come possa centrare questo ma, ora che sei già attiva con tanto di avvocato, non puoi pensare (dico solo pensare al momento), di fare una visita alla più vicina stazione dei caramba? Non tanto per te, ma soprattutto per tua figlia (non interpretare questo come se non mi interessasse di te, mi raccomando!). Hai mai chiesto al tuo avvocato se puoi fare così? E cosa ti ha risposto? In fondo, non è una scusa campata in aria quella della protezione per tua figlia (sottintendendo anche per te), visti soprattutto i fatti recenti!


----------



## Giuma (25 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giuma, di la verita'  cosa ti aspetti da lui?


se non  mi vuole più che mi lasci libera


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> se non mi vuole più che mi lasci libera


Giuma scusa ma lui ti vuole eccome, come cameriera, lavandaia  e cuoca.
Giuma sei tu che non lo devi volere più, sei tu che devi deciderti a inviargli la lettera e sparire dai tuoi. Devi farlo.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sabato sera è uscito anche lui con la nostra compagnia
> un ragazzo ha parlato assieme a me , e mio marito ha litigato ocn lui perchè mi ha parlato, poi è andato da uno che conosce e gli h chiesto la pistola perchè glieva voleva puntare addosso a questo ragazzo
> Prima di tornare a casa a preso a calci la mia macchina distruggendo lo specchietto e sfondandomi la portiera .
> 
> ...


con gusto :mrgreen:
(per strapparti un sorriso, eh?)


la risposta giusta è "DI CORSA"



la macchina è intestata a te?
se sì, (consultando l'avvocato) denuncialo per danneggiamento e vedi se sei ancora in tempo a denunciarlo per le pregresse percosse allo scopo di ottenere un provvedimento cautelare del giudice
e al contempo fai partire la lettera dell'avvocato


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> se non mi vuole più che mi lasci libera


non ti lascerà mai libera

la tua libertà te la dovrai conquistare


----------



## mariasole (25 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuma scusa ma lui ti vuole eccome, come cameriera, lavandaia e cuoca.
> Giuma sei tu che non lo devi volere più, sei tu che devi deciderti a inviargli la lettera e sparire dai tuoi. Devi farlo.


Cos'altro deve fare tuo marito per portarti a staccarti definitivamente da lui?


Perchè uscite insieme il sabato sera?

Non puoi andartente da casa? Al momento sei costretta a vivere con lui? 

Allora ignoralo....


----------



## Giuma (26 Ottobre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Cos'altro deve fare tuo marito per portarti a staccarti definitivamente da lui?
> 
> 
> Perchè uscite insieme il sabato sera?
> ...



me lo chiedo anche io cosa altro deve fare ...
sono una pazza , a questo punto non so nemmeno io cosa dirmi ...
ogni giorno lo vedo e mi muore il cuore , ma che cosa ho nella testa !!
se mi volesse anche solo un briciolo di bene non si comporterebbe cosi. 
Sono io che sono una stupida , la testa va da una parte e il cuore dall'altra.
Non ce la faccio più a vivere questa vita , mi sento morire dentro giorno dopo giorno .
A questo punto qua di certo lui non mi vuole più e io quanto deficiente sono a non riuscire a staccarmi da lui . 
Mi sento sola come un cane .


----------



## Giuma (26 Ottobre 2010)

cosa mi sta succedendo ?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> cosa mi sta succedendo ?


sei paralizzata dalle paure

mille paure 

e in fondo in fondo temi che se uno così infimo non ti vuole dev'essere perchè non vali nulla

dipende solo dal fatto che un tradimento, specie con queste modalità, provoca un crollo dell'autostima

tu vali molto più di lui

e, udite udite, lui lo sa
ed è per questo che gli dà tanta soddisfazione schiacciarti e che non ha nessuna intenzione di fare a meno di te


----------



## Giuma (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei paralizzata dalle paure
> 
> mille paure
> 
> ...


me lo chiedo tutti i giorni che cosa ha lei in piu di me 
tutti mi dicono niente!
che è lui un cretino..
ieri sera sono tornata dal lavoro distrutta e lui se ne era già andato a cena con lei!
bastaaa
cosa mi consigli di fare amoremio


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> me lo chiedo tutti i giorni che cosa ha lei in piu di me
> cosa mi consigli di fare amoremio


lei è nuova
e questo solletica il suo ego

ma soprattutto ha una cosa che tu non avrai mai:
attraverso di lei lui umilia te

tu concentri la tua attenzione sul tradimento
ma tutti (credo), traditi e traditori e terzi, sono annichiliti da quello che sopporti a prescindere dal tradimento, che va molto oltre qualunque situazione sia giusto sopportare in nome di ciò che è stato 

io penso che più sopporti più ti è difficile sciogliere questo legame 
perchè più ti sembra inutile il sacrificio fatto nel sopportare
e perchè sempre minore è la tua autostima residua 

è un meccanismo abbastanza consueto nelle donne maltrattate, una prostrazione psico-fisica paralizzante che fa il gioco dei violenti

devi spezzare questo circolo vizioso

e penso tu lo possa fare solo se trovi *la forza di separarti*
e nel farlo devi essere determinata, lucida, senza lasciargli margini di ferirti ancora

è inumano che tu gli permetta di massacrarti psicologicamente
e ti fai complice nel massacro educativo di tua figlia

guarda a te stessa come guarderesti lei se si trovasse nella tua condizione
parlati come parleresti a lei
chiedi sostegno a chiunque sia dalla tua parte 

chiedi all'avvocato cosa fare per ottenere un provvedimento ingiuntivo cautelare che gli impedisca di continuare con le sue vessazioni

vedi se ti possono far gioco il danneggiamento della macchina e i referti di cui parlavi

e fagli mandare la *lettera di separazione*

rifugiati dai tuoi se è quello che ti senti di fare 

fatti supportare dal telefono rosa se pensi ti possa aiutare, anche solo telefonicamente 

insomma
*SEPARATI*
solo questo è il consiglio fondamentale
gli altri sono collaterali


----------



## oceansize (26 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma com'è difficile consigliarti, il consiglio è solo uno, ma tu sei adesso in una fase di paralisi e confusione estrema. ti stai vivendo tutti gli effetti di un tradimento ma sei ancora con lui. quindi non ce la puoi fare a crederci che il problema è lui e non tu. ma è così. non dipende da te.
lui non ti ama Giuma, ha un pronblema di droga che è la causa\conseguenza dei suoi problemi psicologici che lo spingono a maltrattarti in tutti i modi. questa è tortura! 
io ci sono passata, ma in maniera meno pesante. e per capire e credere che il problema era suo e non mio ci ho messo tanto e ancora alle volte ho dei cedimenti.
fatti aiutare però giuma, davvero, sei come dentro una magia, non riesci a vedere le cose con lucidità. 
novità dall'avvocato? da tuo padre?

edit: abbiamo scritto insieme, quoto amoremio.
giuma la situazione è grave, devi chiedere aiuto.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> me lo chiedo tutti i giorni che cosa ha lei in piu di me
> tutti mi dicono niente!
> che è lui un cretino..
> ieri sera sono tornata dal lavoro distrutta e lui se ne era già andato a cena con lei!
> ...


 
lei è un falso problema

un baluginio che la tua mente usa per distrarti dal problema principale

dici basta
ma non basta dirlo
*hai gli strumenti per porre fine al massacro* (e ne hai parecchi), ma ti immoli davanti a tua figlia sull'altare di un uomo patetico e cattivo che non ha niente a che vedere con l'uomo che hai sposato


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

*"La fase più difficile è la decisione di reagire allo stato di prostrazione psicologica cui si è soggetti: serve determinazione e coraggio e si intraprende una strada spesso dolorosa, ma gli strumenti ci sono ed un meccanismo di “guarigione” si può innescare."*

questa è una frase tratta da un sito che parla di maltrattamenti in famiglia, il primo che ho aperto a caso

finchè non reagisci non ne esci
e più resti in questa situazione più ti sarà difficile scrollartela di dosso


----------



## mariasole (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei è nuova
> e questo solletica il suo ego
> 
> ma soprattutto ha una cosa che tu non avrai mai:
> ...


 

Non credo ci sia altro da aggiungere purtroppo...


----------



## Giuma (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei è nuova
> e questo solletica il suo ego
> 
> ma soprattutto ha una cosa che tu non avrai mai:
> ...


è vero dico ho sopportato quasi quattro anni ormai e che cosa ho ottenuto?

e alla fine a scelto lei !

non ho più parole

ci vuole una forza immane per separarsi

sono al lavoro scrivetemi domani rispondo 
grazie


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Domani, chiama l'avvocato, digli di mandare quella lettera e vattene via di casa con tua figlia dai tuoi. In aggiunta fagli ripagare i danni dell'auto ed una auto sostitutiva nel frattempo e fanculo lui e la sua amante. Quando sarai via la sua amante perderà la voglia ed anche lui, ma tu ti sarai liberata da una persona sbagliata.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è vero dico ho sopportato quasi quattro anni ormai e che cosa ho ottenuto?
> 
> *e alla fine a scelto lei !*
> 
> ...


 
ma vedi che ci ricaschi?

tu a lei dovresti farle un monumento
forse la sua presenza eviterà che lui impedisca a te, la sua vittima prediletta, di sfuggirgli


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma vedi che ci ricaschi?
> 
> tu a lei dovresti farle *un monumento*
> forse la sua presenza eviterà che lui impedisca a te, la sua vittima prediletta, di sfuggirgli



Esagerata, dei fiori bastano e soverchiano :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (27 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> è vero dico ho sopportato quasi quattro anni ormai e che cosa ho ottenuto?
> 
> e alla fine a scelto lei !
> 
> ...


Sono incasinato con il lavoro e purtroppo in questi giorni non ho più tempo per stare su internet. Quindi, carissima e dolcissima Giuma, per velocizzare quoto quello che ti scrissi qualche settimana fa e che forse ti è passato inosservato...



Papero ha detto:


> Io sono solidale con te, mi dispiace veramente che tu abbia sposato un tossico testa di cazzo. Capisco che non è certo facile lasciare una persona che ami o perlomeno che hai amato, capisco anche che è il padre di tua figlia, che con lui hai condiviso tante belle cose e che vorresti che tutto tornasse come prima...
> 
> Io però, come ti ho già detto, ho avuto esperienze simili a tuo marito e credimi che non è facile tornare sulla retta via. L'unico modo è uno scossone, devi fargli capire che puoi vivere senza di lui.
> 
> ...


Leggendo tra le righe dei tuoi post, oltre alle umiliazioni che tuo "marito" ti infligge tutti i giorni, mi pare di captare che tua figlia sarebbe preparata ad una separazione e che non le farebbe che bene... quindi, carissima Giuma, pensa a lei! Fallo per la tua bambina! Lascia l'energumeno che vive con te...

Con affetto

Papero


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

Leggo le tue ultime, e quello che ti hanno scritto gli altri, e quoto tutto, tutto quanto, tutto tutto... Giuma ti abbraccio, faccio il tifo per te, sei forte a sufficienza da salvare te e tua figlia, credici.


----------



## Giuma (27 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Sono incasinato con il lavoro e purtroppo in questi giorni non ho più tempo per stare su internet. Quindi, carissima e dolcissima Giuma, per velocizzare quoto quello che ti scrissi qualche settimana fa e che forse ti è passato inosservato...
> 
> Leggendo tra le righe dei tuoi post, oltre alle umiliazioni che tuo "marito" ti infligge tutti i giorni, mi pare di captare che tua figlia sarebbe preparata ad una separazione e che non le farebbe che bene... quindi, carissima Giuma, pensa a lei! Fallo per la tua bambina! Lascia l'energumeno che vive con te...
> 
> ...


ho letto e riletto quello che mi ha scritto ... 
quell'energumeno ( ed è la definizione esatta !) che vive con me è entrato in una spirale di vita davvero troppo grande anche per lui mi sa...  e io devo tirarmene fuori .. ci sono cose che qui non posso scrivere ... cose che era meglio se non sapevo . Ora devo aspettare due settimane e dopo l'unica cosa che dovrò fare e lasciarlo .
Mia figlia non ha il mio carattere , lei si è pronta , per lei sinceramente più di tanto non cambierebbe , anzi non si sentirebbe più vicolata di fare quelle piccole cose che fanno tutti i bambini .
Mia suocera mi sembra davvero fuori di testa .. io forse lo sono io . L'altra sera quando sono tornata e lui era già uscito a cena mi ha detto ma si che te ne frega se è a cena con l'amante , è lui che ha la faccia sporca, tu hai una bella casa una bella figlia stai qui dividete le bollette e vivete da separati. Se ne trovi un'altro pensi che sia meglio di lui?
ma non vedi che ti stai ammalando , se tutta pelle e ossa, piangi sempre , è meglio se lavori anche un po meno.
Io le ho solo detto che ha 30 anni dopo aver passato 4 anni così non ce la faccio più , che non vivo da separata in casa con uno che gli servo solo da cameriera che va a destra e sinistra con l'amante mancando di rispetto anche a nostra figlia.
Sono arrivata al limite .
Se devo stare da sola che sia perchè sono divorziata no perchè questo mi tiene lì come domestica.
lo vedo 20 minuti alla sera con la sua faccia tosta di sedersi a tavola con me e mia figlia e poi appena finisce esce e se la spassa. E io li a morire giorno per giorno.
L'unico suo obbiettivo e prendersi il porche. Ma ti rendi conto ?? ma in che ca.... di mondo vive!! ma secondo lui io posso continuare a stare cosi??


----------



## Giuma (27 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Leggo le tue ultime, e quello che ti hanno scritto gli altri, e quoto tutto, tutto quanto, tutto tutto... Giuma ti abbraccio, faccio il tifo per te, sei forte a sufficienza da salvare te e tua figlia, credici.


grazie ...
si devo crederci devo farlo.


----------



## Giuma (27 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma vedi che ci ricaschi?
> 
> tu a lei dovresti farle un monumento
> forse la sua presenza eviterà che lui impedisca a te, la sua vittima prediletta, di sfuggirgli


pure un monumento dovrei farle!
io la pesteri di botte assieme a lui!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

Come sempre mi spiace tanto quando leggo come stai male... ma se non altro ti leggo decisa, almeno in questo momento.
Rispetto a certi post passati, è un grande passo in avanti...
Non temere se ogni tanto ti sembrerà di non avere tutta questa determinazione... tornerà, sempre più forte e sempre più a lungo...


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho letto e riletto quello che mi ha scritto ...
> quell'energumeno ( ed è la definizione esatta !) che vive con me è entrato in una spirale di vita davvero troppo grande anche per lui mi sa...  e io devo tirarmene fuori .. ci sono cose che qui non posso scrivere ... cose che era meglio se non sapevo . Ora devo aspettare due settimane e dopo l'unica cosa che dovrò fare e lasciarlo .
> Mia figlia non ha il mio carattere , lei si è pronta , per lei sinceramente più di tanto non cambierebbe , anzi non si sentirebbe più vicolata di fare quelle piccole cose che fanno tutti i bambini .
> Mia suocera mi sembra davvero fuori di testa .. io forse lo sono io . L'altra sera quando sono tornata e lui era già uscito a cena mi ha detto ma si che te ne frega se è a cena con l'amante , è lui che ha la faccia sporca, tu hai una bella casa una bella figlia stai qui dividete le bollette e vivete da separati. Se ne trovi un'altro pensi che sia meglio di lui?
> ...



Che brutta infanzia quella di tua figlia Giuma, dover assistere a certi scenari  certi discorsi bambini/e di otto anni non li dovrebbero fare, e' come rubarle l'Infanzia, l'Innocenza.


----------



## Giuma (27 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Come sempre mi spiace tanto quando leggo come stai male... ma se non altro ti leggo decisa, almeno in questo momento.
> Rispetto a certi post passati, è un grande passo in avanti...
> Non temere se ogni tanto ti sembrerà di non avere tutta questa determinazione... tornerà, sempre più forte e sempre più a lungo...


la rabbia che ho dentro è immensa ... le cose le sapevo bene o male , ma poi quando vedi tutto cambia ! quei video che ho visto .. chi mai li cancellerà dalla mia testa ... quanto dolore 
sapere che quando esce con la sua auto è perchè si vede con lei .. questo è significato per me capire che il giorno che è venuto con me all'ospedale che poi mi ha fatto guidare anche al ritorno , anche se non potevo visto che avevo fatto l'anestesia , poi dopo cena è uscito con la sua auto ... questo significa che si è visto con lei . Una persona così è un verme ed è davvero disumano !
mi sento sofforcare , ogni volta che esco da casa incontro qualcuno che mi dice ma quanto cretino ( per non usare altri termini) è tuo marito lo trovo in giro sempre con quella , e lui mi dice che è una sua amica. Ad una ragazza ha detto non dire niente a mia moglie ..
che schifo ... che schifo ...


----------



## Giuma (27 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che brutta infanzia quella di tua figlia Giuma, dover assistere a certi scenari  certi discorsi bambini/e di otto anni non li dovrebbero fare, e' come rubarle l'Infanzia, l'Innocenza.


si marì ha pienamente ragione .. 
non sai quanto mi vergogno che tutti quando tornano a scuola hanno mille racconti da fare su tutto quello che fanno con il loro papà durante i tre mesi di vacanza, la mia non sai mai cosa INVENTARSI !
si inventarsi perchè nell'arco di una estate capita che non ci sia neacnhe una giornata passata al mare , ho semplicemente a prendere un gelato ..
se prendi un qualsiasi quaderno tu leggerai con mio nonno ho fatto questo quello sono andata la...  
anche alla sera gli spaccherei la testa a sapere tutto il tempo che passa con quella piuttosto di stare con nostra figlia . Tutti i soldi che sta spendendo per portarla fuori o per pagare l'hotel, e a nostra figlia mai che gli porti  a casa un semplice cioccolatino visto che va in bar due tre volte al giorno  a bere il caffe o prendersi le sigarette .


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2010)

giuma ha detto:


> si marì ha pienamente ragione ..
> Non sai quanto mi vergogno che tutti quando tornano a scuola hanno mille racconti da fare su tutto quello che fanno con il loro papà durante i tre mesi di vacanza, la mia non sai mai cosa inventarsi !
> Si inventarsi perchè nell'arco di una estate capita che non ci sia neacnhe una giornata passata al mare , ho semplicemente a prendere un gelato ..
> Se prendi un qualsiasi quaderno tu leggerai con mio nonno ho fatto questo quello sono andata la...
> Anche alla sera gli spaccherei la testa a sapere tutto il tempo che passa con quella piuttosto di stare con nostra figlia . Tutti i soldi che sta spendendo per portarla fuori o per pagare l'hotel, e a nostra figlia mai che gli porti  a casa un semplice cioccolatino visto che va in bar due tre volte al giorno  a bere il caffe o prendersi le sigarette .



e tu sei/stai ancora in quella casa?   Mah!


----------



## Giuma (27 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> e tu sei/stai ancora in quella casa?   Mah!


a questo punto io si ci resto in quella casa e lui va via!
una bella valigia e se vuole ci passa tutte le sere in hotel con la sua amante

lui forse pensa si portarmi allo sfinimento e che io vada dove? in mezzo ad una strada con una bimba di 8 anni ! 
sabato mi ha detto che io li sono ospite! IO?
adesso è ora che capisca quali sono i miei diritti , e che si rimbocchi le maniche non per pagare il porche ma per prendersi le sue responsabilità


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> a questo punto io si ci resto in quella e lui va!
> una bella valigia e se vuole ci passa tutte le sere in hotel con la sua amante
> 
> lui forse pensa si portarmi allo sfinimento e che io vada dove? in mezzo ad una strada con una bimba di 8 anni !
> ...


Dubito, dubito molto che lui possa fare quello che dici/scrivi ... comunque stai attenta.


----------



## Giuma (27 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dubito, dubito molto che lui possa fare quello che dici/scrivi ... comunque stai attenta.


secondo te devo dargliela vinta farmi io la valigia e dirgli grazie di tutto io vado...
ognuno è responsabile di ciò che fa
ora tutto quello che ha fatto ne pagherà le conseguenze
tu non credi?


----------



## Giuma (27 Ottobre 2010)

ha star seduti con il sedere in due sedie prima o poi cadi!
può ringraziare dio che io non sono nonostante tutto un'infame , avrei la possibilità di rovinarlo legalmente , credimi marì!
potrebbe passare 20 anni tra due mura!
perciò che abbassi le ali , no che io sono ospite li


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> secondo te devo dargliela vita farmi io la valigia e dirgli grazie di tutto io vado...
> ognuno è responsabile di ciò che fa
> ora tutto quello che ha fatto ne pagherà le conseguenze
> tu non credi?


Io, personalmente, ho sputato sui soldi del mio primo marito, padre di nostro figlio ... unico figlio che ho.


Ma tu, quando lui fa quelle sparate violente ti sei mai rivolta alle forze dell'ordine?


----------



## Giuma (27 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io, personalmente, ho sputato sui soldi del mio primo marito, padre di nostro figlio ... unico figlio che ho.
> 
> 
> Ma tu, quando lui fa quelle sparate violente ti sei mai rivolta alle forze dell'ordine?


si ci sono andata e anche gli ho detto che ha due fucili


----------



## Anna A (27 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si ci sono andata e anche gli ho detto che ha due fucili


e mi sa che con la storia della patente a breve perderà anche il porto d'armi e se non se lo ricordano loro ricordalo a loro tu.
piccola bastardata che si merita tutta


----------



## Daniele (27 Ottobre 2010)

Non rovinarlo buttandolo in galera, la sua vita servirà per ripagarti la tua, ma tieni forte quello che conosci per buttarlo in galera, quando non ti servirà divertiti con le forze dell'ordine e "Hsta la vista baby!"


----------



## Giuma (27 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mi sa che con la storia della patente a breve perderà anche il porto d'armi e se non se lo ricordano loro ricordalo a loro tu.
> piccola bastardata che si merita tutta


certo che se la merita !
glielo ho ricordaro io si .. visto che comunque non ha rinnovato il porto d'armi appunto per la storia della patente


----------



## Daniele (27 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma, una persona non si trasforma in un mostro così, lui doveva essere già così quando lo hai conosciuto, ha dovuto magari nascondere bene la sua vera natura, ma come non sei riuscita a vedere questa merda di uomo che c'era dietro alla finzione??? Fingeva così bene?


----------



## Amoremio (27 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ho letto e riletto quello che mi ha scritto ...
> quell'energumeno ( ed è la definizione esatta !) che vive con me è entrato in una spirale di vita davvero troppo grande anche per lui mi sa... e io devo tirarmene fuori .. ci sono cose che qui non posso scrivere ... cose che era meglio se non sapevo . Ora devo aspettare due settimane e dopo l'unica cosa che dovrò fare e lasciarlo .
> Mia figlia non ha il mio carattere , lei si è pronta , per lei sinceramente più di tanto non cambierebbe , anzi non si sentirebbe più vicolata di fare quelle piccole cose che fanno tutti i bambini .
> Mia suocera mi sembra davvero fuori di testa .. io forse lo sono io . L'altra sera quando sono tornata e lui era già uscito a cena mi ha detto ma si che te ne frega se è a cena con l'amante , è lui che ha la faccia sporca, tu hai una bella casa una bella figlia stai qui dividete le bollette e vivete da separati. Se ne trovi un'altro pensi che sia meglio di lui?
> ...


sarebbe ora

e vedrai che dopo un primo periodo d'ambientamento ricominci a vivere e sorridere alla vita


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, una persona non si trasforma in un mostro così, lui doveva essere già così quando lo hai conosciuto, ha dovuto magari nascondere bene la sua vera natura, ma come non sei riuscita a vedere questa merda di uomo che c'era dietro alla finzione??? Fingeva così bene?


No Daniele, non è questione di finzione, è che si spera sempre che sia un momento, che poi passi, che poi diventino gli uomini meravigliosi che ci hanno fatto innamorare. E si ingoiano i rospi, e si tira a campare. Giuma però è una madre e dovrebbe PRIMA DI TUTTO pensare a questo. A non rovinare anche la vita di sua figlia.


----------



## Giuma (28 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, una persona non si trasforma in un mostro così, lui doveva essere già così quando lo hai conosciuto, ha dovuto magari nascondere bene la sua vera natura, ma come non sei riuscita a vedere questa merda di uomo che c'era dietro alla finzione??? Fingeva così bene?


non era così credimi ... è cambiato con il tempo , e poi ha conosciuto questa + il fatto che non gli hanno ridato la patente (per colpa esclusivamente sua)ed è stata fine !


----------



## Giuma (28 Ottobre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> No Daniele, non è questione di finzione, è che si spera sempre che sia un momento, che poi passi, che poi diventino gli uomini meravigliosi che ci hanno fatto innamorare. E si ingoiano i rospi, e si tira a campare. Giuma però è una madre e dovrebbe PRIMA DI TUTTO pensare a questo. A non rovinare anche la vita di sua figlia.


quando mi sono innamorata di lui mica era così!
esatto pensi se quando ci siamo conosciuti ... quando ci siamo innamorati era in un certo modo chissaà .. prima o poi tornerà così !
certo sono anche una madre ed ho fatto di tutto per non rovinarle la vita ...


----------



## Amoremio (28 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> quando mi sono innamorata di lui mica era così!
> esatto pensi se quando ci siamo conosciuti ... quando ci siamo innamorati era in un certo modo chissaà .. prima o poi tornerà così !
> certo sono anche una madre ed ho fatto di tutto per non rovinarle la vita ...


bene 
se tornerà com'era lo riprenderai in considerazione (se ti andrà)
siccome ora è in quest'altro modo, intanto ... calci in c....
oppure pensi che sia giusto farsi martirizzare nell'attesa di qualcosa che potrebbe non accadere mai?

a tua figlia non fa bene vedere il padre così e te che abbozzi


----------



## Giuma (28 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bene
> se tornerà com'era lo riprenderai in considerazione (se ti andrà)
> siccome ora è in quest'altro modo, intanto ... calci in c....
> oppure pensi che sia giusto farsi martirizzare nell'attesa di qualcosa che potrebbe non accadere mai?
> ...


si adesso è in quest'altro modo e devo spedirlo .. :aereo:
no è giusto questo martirio, infatti sono a pezzi e 
sono stremata ..
l'ho pensato proprio stamattina inutile aspettare qualcosa che magari mai arriverà ... è inutile! è demoralizzante


----------



## Amoremio (28 Ottobre 2010)

giuma ha detto:


> si adesso è in quest'altro modo e devo spedirlo .. :aereo:
> No è giusto questo martirio, infatti sono a pezzi e
> sono stremata ..
> L'ho pensato proprio stamattina inutile aspettare qualcosa che magari mai arriverà ... è inutile! è demoralizzante


e s a t t o


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> quando mi sono innamorata di lui mica era così!
> esatto pensi se quando ci siamo conosciuti ... quando ci siamo innamorati era in un certo modo chissaà .. prima o poi tornerà così !
> certo sono anche una madre ed ho fatto di tutto per non rovinarle la vita ...


Giuma ho letto la tua storia e mi fai una grande tenerezza. Ci sono passata anch'io, e non auguro a nessuno di vivere quello che ho vissuto. Forza, ce la puoi fare!


----------



## minnie (29 Ottobre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> No Daniele, non è questione di finzione, è che si spera sempre che sia un momento, che poi passi, che poi diventino gli uomini meravigliosi che ci hanno fatto innamorare. E si ingoiano i rospi, e si tira a campare. Giuma però è una madre e dovrebbe PRIMA DI TUTTO pensare a questo. A non rovinare anche la vita di sua figlia.


 
Parole sante.:sic:


----------



## Giuma (29 Ottobre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Giuma ho letto la tua storia e mi fai una grande tenerezza. Ci sono passata anch'io, e non auguro a nessuno di vivere quello che ho vissuto. Forza, ce la puoi fare!


tu come hai fatto?


----------



## Daniele (29 Ottobre 2010)

Te lo dico io Giuma come si fa:
LASCIALO!!!!!! Scusa questo, ma chi si fotte che si tromba una stronzetta, porella quella che non sa che drogato di merda si trova davanti!!!
Invece ci frega che tu stai in casa con un demente con il cervello altamente in tilt che può essere pericoloso per te...e soprattutto per tua figlia.
Anche se tornasse quello di un tempo devi lasciarlo, quello che ti ha fatto sarebbe imperdonabile, ma al massimo si potrebbe perdonare dopo un lungo periodo in cui lui si dovrebbe mettere a leccare merda per chiederti scusa (e chi lo farebbe???)
Scappa, scappa, scappa, questo è l'unico consiglio, fuggi via da quella ameba umana di tuo marito.
Detto questo, scusa il tono, ma il tuo incentrare su di lei il tuo male era de ridimensionare un poco, lei sarà troietta, ma tuo marito l'è un gran troione!


----------



## MK (29 Ottobre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> tu come hai fatto?


Ho pianto, mi sono disperata, ho sperato. Poi ho ripreso dignità e orgoglio, non volevo che mia figlia crescesse con un simile esempio di amore coniugale. Gli ho chiesto di scegliere. O me o lei. Non ha scelto e ho chiesto la separazione. E ho alzato i muri, buttando giù il telefono quando mi chiamava per insultarmi. E' stata dura ma ho ripreso autostima e ho ritrovavo la voglia di amare. Poi c'è stato un altro brutto colpo, ma quella è un'altra storia...


----------



## Daniele (30 Ottobre 2010)

> "Hai subito un tradimento in costanza di matrimonio?
> Ora puoi chiedere  anche il risarcimento del danno esistenziale.
> Negli  ultimi tempi, infatti, la giurisprudenza delle Corti si è maggiormente  aperta a soluzioni risarcitorie anche nell’ambito delle separazioni  personali dei coniugi.
> Quando si tradisce, dunque, di regola si può  subire l’addebito della  separazione, ossia l'accertamento della  violazione degli obblighi discendenti dal matrimonio (quali fedeltà,  coabitazione, cura della prole, etc.) che abbia provocato la cessazione  del rapporto matrimoniale, con conseguente perdita del diritto ad  ottenere l'assegno di mantenimento (cioè il diritto a ricevere  dall’altro coniuge quanto necessario al proprio sostentamento qualora  non si disponga di redditi propri) e della maggior parte dei diritti  successori.
> ...


Ebbene, questo l'ho preso da un altro sito ed ho trovato il tutto altamente aderente al caso di Giuma. Carissima, puoi non solo avere mantenimento e quant'altro, ma anche il diritto di avere un risarcimento giusto ed equo da tutto quello che ti ha fatto. Per chi dice che non è criminale il tradimento...allora perchè sarebbe possibile un risarcimento se non lo fosse?
Auguri Giuma, fidati, perdendo lui ha perso solo una merdina, hai tante cose belle davanti e con la saccoccia piena di danari a te dovuti la vita sarà molto migliore, fidati di me che so cosa dico, non cedere mai all'orgoglio, non cedere mai almeno per tua figlia, te lo dico per moltissimi motivi che ho provato sulla mia pelle.
Un abbraccio forte forte, usa le prove che hai contro di lui per rendere la sua vita un inferno, come lui l'ha resa a te.


----------



## minnie (3 Novembre 2010)

Giuma come stai? Tutto bene?


----------



## Giuma (3 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Giuma come stai? Tutto bene?


ciao minnie ... un pò alla volta stavo cercando di autoconvincermi che era la cosa migliore da fare il divorzio .. mi stavo abituando a vivere come se già fossi sola ..
domenica sono uscita con gli amici per un compleanno .. non ho mai guardato il cel perchè tanto non c'è nessuno che mi cerca..
prima di tornare a casa guardo il cel e vedo che mio marito mi aveva chiamato tre volte . Che strano ! ormai ero vicino a casa e non lo chiamo.Arrivo a casa e mi chiede dove sono stata , glielo dico . mi chiede di ripertelo. Mi aveva chiusa fuori , poi mi apre e mi dice che in casa sua non funziona così. Che aveva chiamato un'ora prima i miei amici dove sono andata in quell'ora. Allora presa dalla rabbia tel a questa persona e mi dice guarda che mi ha tel 15 min fa .. Allora mio marito dice si si vi eravate già messi daccordo..
per farla breve e non raccontare tutti i particolari .. mi ha fatto un discorso durato ore che riassunto praticamente ha detto che è colpa mia se le cose non vanno tra noi , che devo cambiare io , che lui scrive sms a l'altra tutto il giorno percè con qualcuno deve parlare , che io torno a casa alla sera e non gli parlo neanche mentre quando esco ho tante cose di cui parlare con le gente . Che sta male che si sente solo , che non si fida di me ancora per la storia della patente ... che a lui di quella non gliene frega niente.
Che mi sto facendo bere il cervello da tutto che mi dice la gente ..
Lunedi ancora mille discorsi ...
ieri sono stata a casa dal lavoro perchè mia figlia non stava bene .. e indovina un pò dopo cena che ha fatto dopo tutti questi discorsi ? è uscito con un'amico e lei !
dire che nella mia testa c'è una confusione enorme è dire poco!!
ma cosa vuole da me????????
cosa????
perchè non mi ha lasciato in pace , stavo riuscendo a staccarmi da lui ... 
non ne vengo fuori cosi .. davvero non ce la faccio 

avrei altri mille pensieri da scriverti ..


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao minnie ... un pò alla volta stavo cercando di autoconvincermi che era la cosa migliore da fare il divorzio .. mi stavo abituando a vivere come se già fossi sola ..
> domenica sono uscita con gli amici per un compleanno .. non ho mai guardato il cel perchè tanto non c'è nessuno che mi cerca..
> prima di tornare a casa guardo il cel e vedo che mio marito mi aveva chiamato tre volte . Che strano ! ormai ero vicino a casa e non lo chiamo.Arrivo a casa e mi chiede dove sono stata , glielo dico . mi chiede di ripertelo. Mi aveva chiusa fuori , poi mi apre e mi dice che in casa sua non funziona così. Che aveva chiamato un'ora prima i miei amici dove sono andata in quell'ora. Allora presa dalla rabbia tel a questa persona e mi dice guarda che mi ha tel 15 min fa .. Allora mio marito dice si si vi eravate già messi daccordo..
> per farla breve e non raccontare tutti i particolari .. mi ha fatto un discorso durato ore che riassunto praticamente ha detto che è colpa mia se le cose non vanno tra noi , che devo cambiare io , che lui scrive sms a l'altra tutto il giorno percè con qualcuno deve parlare , che io torno a casa alla sera e non gli parlo neanche mentre quando esco ho tante cose di cui parlare con le gente . Che sta male che si sente solo , che non si fida di me ancora per la storia della patente ... che a lui di quella non gliene frega niente.
> ...


Giuma, ha semplicemente paura che tu te ne vada.
Ma non perchè ti ama, ma perchè sa che le conseguenze per lui sarebbero pesanti. Sa che la sua amichetta col cavolo che va a vivere con lui. Sa che rimarrebbe solo senza cameriera nè cuoca.
Giuma è veramente lampante agli occhi di tutti tranne che ai tuoi.


----------



## Giuma (3 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuma, ha semplicemente paura che tu te ne vada.
> Ma non perchè ti ama, ma perchè sa che le conseguenze per lui sarebbero pesanti. Sa che la sua amichetta col cavolo che va a vivere con lui. Sa che rimarrebbe solo senza cameriera nè cuoca.
> Giuma è veramente lampante agli occhi di tutti tranne che ai tuoi.


si ma bisogna essere senza cuore ...
quando gli ho detto :  a me manca da morire mio marito , stare insieme serenamente , un carezza , dormire insieme , sto male da morire così ..
perchè prendermi per il culo ( scusami per il termine) e dirmi anche a me mancano queste cose , cosa credi anch'io sto male.
non riesco neache a spiegarmi farfalla...
vuole farmi capire che vorrebbe stare ancora con me .. o dio solo sa cosa intendeva dirmi con quelle parole ..
perchè farmi tutto questo ?

mi ha detto esco solo due ragazzi , uno ha parla solo di cosa bere l'altro adesso ha gli affari suoi da badare ha ripreso a drograrsi , tu hai sempre il muso e non mi parli , voleva farmi capire che esce con quella come ripiego ..


----------



## oceansize (3 Novembre 2010)

ciao giuma, 
a me sembra che tu stessi solo aspettando che lui ti dicesse queste cose per non dover prendere una decisione definitiva. 
e nello stato in cui versi è comprensibile.
lui le parole le ha tirate fuori, secondo me perché è furbo, impaurito, debole e probabilmente si fa consigliare.
ma I FATTI? solo questi contano, tutto il resto è altra violenza psicologica che lui ti fa perché non ci sta con la testa, e vuole farti passare per la carnefice così da nn assumersi colpe e responsabilità. e lo fa perché evidentemente ti vede debole e affonda il coltello ancora.
Giuma ti sei confidata con tuo padre? e l'avvocato? perché non cerchi aiuto in un consultorio?
comunque cosa ha FATTO tuo marito di nuovo per dimostrarti che TI AMA E TI RISPETTA?


----------



## Giuma (3 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> ciao giuma,
> a me sembra che tu stessi solo aspettando che lui ti dicesse queste cose per non dover prendere una decisione definitiva.
> e nello stato in cui versi è comprensibile.
> lui le parole le ha tirate fuori, secondo me perché è furbo, impaurito, debole e probabilmente si fa consigliare.
> ...


ti dico sinceramente che non me le sarei mai aspettate queste parole , perchè forse io sono davvero in un'altro pianeta in questo momento.
Quando gli ho chiesto secondo te il divorzio è l'unica soluzione? e lui mi ha risposto no ... ma così non può funzionare ..
io pensavo che la risposta fosse si !
eh sono proprio i fatti che contano !!
che cosa ci è andato a fare ieri sera con quella e un'amico ?!?!
e allora tutte le parole che mi hai detto??
si mi sono confidata con mio padre e dall'altro lato della cornetta dopo che ho finito di parlare mi ho sentito un sospiro e mi ha detto spero che non ci caschi. Il brodo lungo stanca tutti .
cosa ha fatto mio marito ? niente anzi ti ripeto ci è uscito insieme ancora !!
non ha senso tutto questo .. è che di conseguenza io mi trovo sempre più in confusione..
ci sto pensando seriamente di andare in un consultorio , per trovare qualcuno che possa darmi una mano


----------



## Cat (3 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ti dico sinceramente che non me le sarei mai aspettate queste parole , perchè forse io sono davvero in un'altro pianeta in questo momento.
> Quando gli ho chiesto secondo te il divorzio è l'unica soluzione? e lui mi ha risposto no ... ma così non può funzionare ..
> io pensavo che la risposta fosse si !
> eh sono proprio i fatti che contano !!
> ...


 
penso che tuo marito continua a comportarsi così perchè pensa che tu da questa posizione di stallo non ti muovi.

si aspetta che tanto tu non farai nulla.


giuma....fai qualcosa


----------



## Giuma (3 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ho pianto, mi sono disperata, ho sperato. Poi ho ripreso dignità e orgoglio, non volevo che mia figlia crescesse con un simile esempio di amore coniugale. Gli ho chiesto di scegliere. O me o lei. Non ha scelto e ho chiesto la separazione. E ho alzato i muri, buttando giù il telefono quando mi chiamava per insultarmi. E' stata dura ma ho ripreso autostima e ho ritrovavo la voglia di amare. Poi c'è stato un altro brutto colpo, ma quella è un'altra storia...


se gli hai detto di scegliere significa che tu lo amavi ..
posso immaginare quanto dura sia una decisione così !
spero di farcela anch'io ..


----------



## Giuma (3 Novembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> penso che tuo marito continua a comportarsi così perchè pensa che tu da questa posizione di stallo non ti muovi.
> 
> si aspetta che tanto tu non farai nulla.
> 
> ...


no cat , scusa se mi permetto ma lui ha capito che io così non ci sto più ! certo non immagina quello che già ho fatto , però per quel poco che ha visto ha fatto si che in lui è suonato il campanello d'allarme..
per lui è risultato strano che non gli parlo che non l'ho più cercato , prima ad ogni litigata ero lì che gli morivo dietro , che lo supplicavo per uscire insieme perchè dormisse con me .
anche il fatto mi sono trovata un'altro lavoro al mattino senza più preoccuparmi di essere a casa a mezzogiorno per preparare il pranzo .
E' perfino convinto che ho un'altro , cosa non vera!

Mi ha detto ti sei fatta bere il cervello un buon 30% da tutto quello che ti dice la tua amica, da quello che ti dice tuo padre ...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> ciao giuma,
> *a me sembra che tu stessi solo aspettando che lui ti dicesse queste cose per non dover prendere una decisione definitiva. *
> e nello stato in cui versi è comprensibile.
> lui le parole le ha tirate fuori, secondo me perché è furbo, impaurito, debole e probabilmente si fa consigliare.
> ...


quoto


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> se gli hai detto di scegliere *significa che tu lo amavi ..*
> posso immaginare quanto dura sia una decisione così !
> spero di farcela anch'io ..


Non lo so sai. Delle volte me lo chiedo ancora adesso. Anche se non c'è più e non potrei fare più nulla. Sicuramente gli ho voluto un gran bene, non volevo un uomo infelice al mio fianco. Credevo di avere fatto la scelta giusta. Soprattutto perchè volevo che mia figlia crescesse pensando che l'amore esiste. E quello tra noi non era più quel tipo di amore.


----------



## Iago (4 Novembre 2010)

*Giuma*

Proponigli di andare insieme al consultorio...

...potrebbe anche essere una richiesta d'aiuto, non chiara nè leale, ma chi può dirlo?

-se non ci pensa proprio di andarci, allora è più probabile che ti stia prendendo per il culo
-se ci viene, allora c'è qualcosa da rivedere.


----------



## minnie (4 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao minnie ... un pò alla volta stavo cercando di autoconvincermi che era la cosa migliore da fare il divorzio .. mi stavo abituando a vivere come se già fossi sola ..
> domenica sono uscita con gli amici per un compleanno .. non ho mai guardato il cel perchè tanto non c'è nessuno che mi cerca..
> prima di tornare a casa guardo il cel e vedo che mio marito mi aveva chiamato tre volte . Che strano ! ormai ero vicino a casa e non lo chiamo.Arrivo a casa e mi chiede dove sono stata , glielo dico . mi chiede di ripertelo. Mi aveva chiusa fuori , poi mi apre e mi dice che in casa sua non funziona così. Che aveva chiamato un'ora prima i miei amici dove sono andata in quell'ora. Allora presa dalla rabbia tel a questa persona e mi dice guarda che mi ha tel 15 min fa .. Allora mio marito dice si si vi eravate già messi daccordo..
> per farla breve e non raccontare tutti i particolari .. mi ha fatto un discorso durato ore che riassunto praticamente ha detto che è colpa mia se le cose non vanno tra noi , che devo cambiare io , che lui scrive sms a l'altra tutto il giorno percè con qualcuno deve parlare , che io torno a casa alla sera e non gli parlo neanche mentre quando esco ho tante cose di cui parlare con le gente . Che sta male che si sente solo , che non si fida di me ancora per la storia della patente ... che a lui di quella non gliene frega niente.
> ...


Giuma cara, stai tranquilla è un classico. Il mio ancora domenica (e le sue storielle sono finite, almeno per ora) mi ha ribadito che mi tradiva perchè le altre si interessavano di lui, io no. Perchè alle altre importava quello che aveva da dire, a me no. Perchè le altre morivano dalla voglia di andare a letto con lui (ma che è, il Dio del sesso? Mmmm fammi pensare... no, direi di no... porelle le altre che se morivano dalla voglia chissà come erano piazzate!:carneval io no.
E ti assicuro che io per lui ci sono sempre stata, ad ascoltarlo, coccolarlo, incoraggiarlo nei momenti bui e disponibile e partecipativa nel letto....
Sono solo scuse Giuma, per i traditori seriali come loro è il modo di scrollarsi di dosso responsabilità e lavarsi la coscienza... 
Non vuole nulla da te, solo sapere che quando ha voglia di calpestare qualcuno per sentirsi potente tu sei là a fargli da zerbino.
Staccati staccati e ridi delle sue follie, non soffrirci! 
Continua a uscire a guardare fuori da quella prigione in cui sei rinchiusa e vedrai, un giorno ti accorgerai che la porta di quella cella è sempre stata aperta, solo che non avevi la forza di spingerla... Ti abbraccio tanto tanto Giuma, stai su e fatti sentire ogni tanto: se non ti sento ho paura che quella donna sul giornale malmenata (o peggio) dal marito sia tu....


----------



## Cat (4 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no cat , scusa se mi permetto ma lui ha capito che io così non ci sto più ! certo non immagina quello che già ho fatto , però per quel poco che ha visto ha fatto si che in lui è suonato il campanello d'allarme..
> per lui è risultato strano che non gli parlo che non l'ho più cercato , prima ad ogni litigata ero lì che gli morivo dietro , che lo supplicavo per uscire insieme perchè dormisse con me .
> anche il fatto mi sono trovata un'altro lavoro al mattino senza più preoccuparmi di essere a casa a mezzogiorno per preparare il pranzo .
> E' perfino convinto che ho un'altro , cosa non vera!
> ...


bene allora dai.... vedo che ti stai organizzando anche sotto il profilo del pratico....

....


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Il mio ancora domenica (e le sue storielle sono finite, almeno per ora) mi ha ribadito che mi tradiva perchè le altre si interessavano di lui, io no. Perchè alle altre importava quello che aveva da dire, a me no. Perchè le altre morivano dalla voglia di andare a letto con lui (ma che è, il Dio del sesso? Mmmm fammi pensare... no, direi di no... porelle le altre che se morivano dalla voglia chissà come erano piazzate!:carneval io no.
> E ti assicuro che io per lui ci sono sempre stata, ad ascoltarlo, coccolarlo, incoraggiarlo nei momenti bui e disponibile e partecipativa nel letto....
> Sono solo scuse Giuma, per i traditori seriali come loro è il modo di scrollarsi di dosso responsabilità e lavarsi la coscienza...
> Non vuole nulla da te, solo sapere che quando ha voglia di calpestare qualcuno per sentirsi potente tu sei là a fargli da zerbino.
> ...


Sante parole :up: Fuori Giuma c'è una vita piena di colori per te, lascialo andare via, smettila di farti vampirizzare. Quell'uomo che hai tanto amato non esiste più. Ma non è un tuo problema, ma SUO. Non permettergli di calpestare la tua vita. Forza!


----------



## Giuma (5 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Giuma cara, stai tranquilla è un classico. Il mio ancora domenica (e le sue storielle sono finite, almeno per ora) mi ha ribadito che mi tradiva perchè le altre si interessavano di lui, io no. Perchè alle altre importava quello che aveva da dire, a me no. Perchè le altre morivano dalla voglia di andare a letto con lui (ma che è, il Dio del sesso? Mmmm fammi pensare... no, direi di no... porelle le altre che se morivano dalla voglia chissà come erano piazzate!:carneval io no.
> E ti assicuro che io per lui ci sono sempre stata, ad ascoltarlo, coccolarlo, incoraggiarlo nei momenti bui e disponibile e partecipativa nel letto....
> Sono solo scuse Giuma, per i traditori seriali come loro è il modo di scrollarsi di dosso responsabilità e lavarsi la coscienza...
> Non vuole nulla da te, solo sapere che quando ha voglia di calpestare qualcuno per sentirsi potente tu sei là a fargli da zerbino.
> ...


:bandiera:
sul gionarle io non ci sono ma lui si!
lo vorrei ammazzare di botte ...
ha distrutto la mia vita e non era ancora sufficiente !


----------



## Giuma (5 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Giuma cara, stai tranquilla è un classico. Il mio ancora domenica (e le sue storielle sono finite, almeno per ora) mi ha ribadito che mi tradiva perchè le altre si interessavano di lui, io no. Perchè alle altre importava quello che aveva da dire, a me no. Perchè le altre morivano dalla voglia di andare a letto con lui (ma che è, il Dio del sesso? Mmmm fammi pensare... no, direi di no... porelle le altre che se morivano dalla voglia chissà come erano piazzate!:carneval io no.
> E ti assicuro che io per lui ci sono sempre stata, ad ascoltarlo, coccolarlo, incoraggiarlo nei momenti bui e disponibile e partecipativa nel letto....
> Sono solo scuse Giuma, per i traditori seriali come loro è il modo di scrollarsi di dosso responsabilità e lavarsi la coscienza...
> Non vuole nulla da te, solo sapere che quando ha voglia di calpestare qualcuno per sentirsi potente tu sei là a fargli da zerbino.
> ...


tutte le cose che hai scritto le avrei potute scrivere io parola per parola ... è incredibile sono uno la fotocopia dell'altro ( per quanto riguarda il tradimento) 
non sapendo come dirglielo gli ho detto io mi faccio da parte fra voi due ti lascio libero .
lui mi ha risposto fai come credi sia meglio per te .

grazie per starmi vicina


----------



## oceansize (5 Novembre 2010)

Forza Giuma! tu magari non ti vedi, ma hai tantissima forza dentro e lo stai dimostrando! 
nessuno qui dice che è facile o che non farà male, ma tu sai cosa ti potrà far star meglio ed hai già intrapreso il cammino. 
brava continua così! e in ogni caso noi siamo sempre qui


----------



## Giuma (5 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> Forza Giuma! tu magari non ti vedi, ma hai tantissima forza dentro e lo stai dimostrando!
> nessuno qui dice che è facile o che non farà male, ma tu sai cosa ti potrà far star meglio ed hai già intrapreso il cammino.
> brava continua così! e in ogni caso noi siamo sempre qui


grazie per le tue parole ...
si perfortuna voi ci siete sempre !


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :bandiera:
> sul gionarle io non ci sono ma lui si!
> *lo vorrei ammazzare di botte ...*
> ha distrutto la mia vita e non era ancora sufficiente !


Magari non esagerando, ma potrebbe essere una soluzione :carneval:


----------



## Sabina (6 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ho pianto, mi sono disperata, ho sperato. Poi ho ripreso dignità e orgoglio, non volevo che mia figlia crescesse con un simile esempio di amore coniugale. Gli ho chiesto di scegliere. O me o lei. Non ha scelto e ho chiesto la separazione. E ho alzato i muri, buttando giù il telefono quando mi chiamava per insultarmi. E' stata dura ma ho ripreso autostima e ho ritrovavo la voglia di amare. Poi c'è stato un altro brutto colpo, ma quella è un'altra storia...


Grazie... hai avuto delle parole comprensive e molto riflessive nei miei confronti nonostante io sia dall'altra parte della barricata, quella che ti ha fatto soffrire. Io quando ho bisogno scrivo ma ancora non ho ben chiare tutte le vostre storie. Grazie


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

*aiuto ...*

vi prego ragazzi oggi come non mai ho bisogno del vostro aiuto o meglio voi che vivete la situazione da fuori e siete molto più lucidi e obbiettivi di me vi prego ditemi fuori dai denti come la pensate , certo voi non siete al mio posto ed è difficile dire ad una terza persona cosa fare.. io non pretendo certo questo , siamo in un paese civile e qui ognuno è libero di fare ciò che crede sia meglio per lui ovviamente rispettando certe regole ...

la situazione adesso è cambiata ulteriormente ..
come vi dicevo lui è sul giornale .. di certo non c'è da vantarsi ma anzi ... poi in questi piccoli paesi ...
per farla breve ha fatto un incendente in auto causando danni e feriti  , sapete anche che non ha la patente , perciò questo cretino , per non dire un'altra parola è scappato .. non vi dico tutti i dettagli ma potete ben capire tutte le conseguenze adesso ..

io venerdi avevo appuntamento con avvocato per definire le ultime cose ...

e cosa succede ? che dopo quasi quattro anni questo uomo che viveva tutto nel suo mondo ritorna tutto di un botto sul pianeta terra!!
piange  mi chiede di non lasciarlo proprio ora cha ha perso tutto ..
gli ricordo che ha perso tutto  perchè stava andando dalla sua cara amante !!
che sta cretina ha in un primo momento addirittura dichiarato che guidava lei che è la sua fidanzata .. mai poi i testimoni hanno detto che si vergogni che lui è sposato e che hanno visto chi era alla guida ..
ma a parte questo che non è cosa da poco, lui  mi ha detto basta io ci dò un taglio non la vedo più !

mio padre è qui che mi spinge a forza dall'avvocato che mi dice lascia immediatamente questo verme! non cascarci ..

io mi sento la testa come se avessi il cervello ovattato !
una sensazione che non sò ben descrivere con le parole ..
mio padre ha speso una fortuna per avere tutte le prove del tradimento , e io ora mi sento morire perchè non posso tradirlo , ma non so davvero cosa fare 

ditemi pure tutto quello che pensate , prendetemi pure a sassate .. fatemi capire vi prego ..

adesso si sta attancando anche a nostra figlia , in questo giorni le parla ci sta insieme, gli ha promesso che la portiamo alle giostre e che andiamo noi tre a mangiare la pizza .. lei è felice come non mai perchè la figura di suo padre le manca tanto e nonostante tutto lei lo adora ...


e dall'altra parte c'è mio padre che mi dice taglia tutti i rapporti


----------



## dave.one (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> vi prego ragazzi oggi come non mai ho bisogno del vostro aiuto o meglio voi che vivete la situazione da fuori e siete molto più lucidi e obbiettivi di me vi prego ditemi fuori dai denti come la pensate , certo voi non siete al mio posto ed è difficile dire ad una terza persona cosa fare.. io non pretendo certo questo , siamo in un paese civile e qui ognuno è libero di fare ciò che crede sia meglio per lui ovviamente rispettando certe regole ...
> 
> la situazione adesso è cambiata ulteriormente ..
> come vi dicevo lui è sul giornale .. per farla breve ha fatto un incendente in auto causando danni e feriti  , sapete anche che non ha la patente , perciò questo cretino , per non dire un'altra parola è scappato .. non vi dico tutti i dettagli ma potete ben capire tutte le conseguenze adesso ..
> ...


Giuma, NON FARE l'errore di ricascarci... cascasse il mondo ma NON impietosirti. 
Pensaci: con quali garanzie tornerebbe ad essere "quello di una volta"??? Cioè è un padre a rate ed un marito a tempo? Quando gli gira storta chiede aiuto, quando invece è tutto ok, ecco che vi prende moralmente a schiaffi?
VAI dall'avvocato e tutelati anche da questo punto di vista. Punto e basta. In due parole: "cazzi suoi".


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Giuma, NON FARE l'errore di ricascarci... cascasse il mondo ma NON impietosirti.
> Pensaci: con quali garanzie tornerebbe ad essere "quello di una volta"??? Cioè è un padre a rate ed un marito a tempo? Quando gli gira storta chiede aiuto, quando invece è tutto ok, ecco che vi prende moralmente a schiaffi?
> VAI dall'avvocato e tutelati anche da questo punto di vista. Punto e basta. In due parole: "cazzi suoi".


ciao dave , ho chiesto proprio a voi un "aiuto" perchè conoscete bene o male tutta la storia , perchè ciò che mi avete detto mi è sempre stato davvero utile e perchè non saprei che termine usare per definirmi ... ma sono a un passo da fare la cazzata (passami il termine) più grande della mia vita .. 
ma c'è appunto mio padre che mi sta tenendo perchè non ci caschi ..
con quali garanzie tornerebbe ? non me ne ha date perchè non ho voluto affrontare l'argomento 
chi mi garantisce che davvero non la vedrà più?
io poi mica ho sentito che lui le abbia detto basta chiudiamo qui !
dio mio in che casino sono finita ..
mi stavo staccando tantissimo da lui , e l'aveva capito pure lui!


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> vi prego ragazzi oggi come non mai ho bisogno del vostro aiuto o meglio voi che vivete la situazione da fuori e siete molto più lucidi e obbiettivi di me vi prego ditemi fuori dai denti come la pensate , certo voi non siete al mio posto ed è difficile dire ad una terza persona cosa fare.. io non pretendo certo questo , siamo in un paese civile e qui ognuno è libero di fare ciò che crede sia meglio per lui ovviamente rispettando certe regole ...
> 
> la situazione adesso è cambiata ulteriormente ..
> come vi dicevo lui è sul giornale .. di certo non c'è da vantarsi ma anzi ... poi in questi piccoli paesi ...
> ...


 
Giuma, ti prego LASCIALO PERDERE lascialo nel suo brodo!!!

Ma che essere schifoso è uno che dopo averti fatto tutto sto male ti chiede pietà per la merda in cui si è cacciato da solo!!!!????????
Ma che padre può essere?
Accollati il peso di deludere tua figlia, lo so che è un peso enorme, ma un giorno saprà ringraziarti.
Soprattutto, però, tenta di prendere decisioni tue, non fare solo la considerazione "da una parte c'è lui, dall'altra mio padre". Tuo padre ti sta aiutando, ma non può comandarti. Questa considerazione è molto importante, perchè nel momento in cui deciderai dovrai in tutti i sensi farlo tu, non ammantarti di un alibi come "mi ha convinto qualcuno" che un giorno potrebbe rivoltartisi contro.
Lascia perdere quell'uomo, offri una madre integra ed un futuro migliore a tua figlia.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Giuma, NON FARE l'errore di ricascarci... cascasse il mondo ma NON impietosirti.
> Pensaci: con quali garanzie tornerebbe ad essere "quello di una volta"??? Cioè è un padre a rate ed un marito a tempo? Quando gli gira storta chiede aiuto, quando invece è tutto ok, ecco che vi prende moralmente a schiaffi?
> VAI dall'avvocato e tutelati anche da questo punto di vista. Punto e basta. In due parole: "cazzi suoi".


Quoto Dave.
Giuma è nei casini e si appella a te solo perchè ha bisogno. L'altra se non è scema lo mollo al volo dopo sto casino.
Per favore non cascarci. Adesso più che mai è il momento di andare avanti. Di non far legare il suo nome al tuo. Escine pulita, per te e per la tua bambina. finirà per tirarti in mezzo anche in queste beghe legali.
Vai dall'avvocato, non rischiare di perdere anche la stima di tuo padre, che ti ha sempre aiutato.
Non è cambiato nulla da prima se è possibile è addirittura è ancora peggio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao dave , ho chiesto proprio a voi un "aiuto" perchè conoscete bene o male tutta la storia , perchè ciò che mi avete detto mi è sempre stato davvero utile e perchè non saprei che termine usare per definirmi ... ma sono a un passo da fare la cazzata (passami il termine) più grande della mia vita ..
> ma c'è appunto mio padre che mi sta tenendo perchè non ci caschi ..
> con quali garanzie tornerebbe ? non me ne ha date perchè non ho voluto affrontare l'argomento
> *chi mi garantisce che davvero non la vedrà più?*
> ...


 
per il grassetto:

ma chi sene frega! Il problema non è che lui non vada via più ma che torni!!!!!!!


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giuma, ti prego LASCIALO PERDERE lascialo nel suo brodo!!!
> 
> Ma che essere schifoso è uno che dopo averti fatto tutto sto male ti chiede pietà per la merda in cui si è cacciato da solo!!!!????????
> Ma che padre può essere?
> ...


si me lo sento il peso di deluderla perchè proprio adesso che si "svegliato" io glielo tolgo ..
si lo so che padre è stato fino ad ora .. e come potrebbe essere non è ho idea ..
si quello che voglio fare è prendere delle decisioni mie , io ho detto a mio padre che deve darmi un po di tempo e mi sono sentita morire vedendo l'espressione del suo viso


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si me lo sento il peso di deluderla perchè proprio adesso che si "svegliato" io glielo tolgo ..
> si lo so che padre è stato fino ad ora .. e come potrebbe essere non è ho idea ..
> si quello che voglio fare è prendere delle decisioni mie , io ho detto a mio padre che deve darmi un po di tempo e *mi sono sentita morire vedendo l'espressione del suo viso*


La immagino l'espressione del suo volto
E' quellla di un padre che guarda la figlia e sa già che non può fare nulla per lei.
Giuma non si è svegliato. Sta recitando. Deve per forze fare così perchè ha raggiunto il limite. Perchè sa che l'ha fatta grossa.
Sarò schietta, visto da fuori non si riesce a trovare un minimo, e dico minimo, motivo per cui tu stia ancora con lui. non hai giustificazioni. Qui non c'entra l'amore, questa è dipendenza verso una persona che può farti solo male. 
Mi spiace Giuma ma ci vuole qualcuno che ti scrolli per le spalle perchè ti assicuro che basterebbero la metà delle cose che hai detto di lui per giustificare una separazione.
E lascia perdere l'altra, il fatto che lui ti abbia tradito è la cosa meno importante che ha fatto contro di te.


----------



## dave.one (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si me lo sento il peso di deluderla perchè proprio *adesso che si "svegliato" io glielo tolgo* ..
> si lo so che padre è stato fino ad ora .. e come potrebbe essere non è ho idea ..
> si quello che voglio fare è prendere delle decisioni mie , io ho detto a mio padre che deve darmi un po di tempo e mi sono sentita morire vedendo l'espressione del suo viso


Ascolta: si è svegliato per darsi una scrollatina, ma fra poco torna a dormire, non ti preoccupare. Ora è nella cacca, cerca un'appiglio, e da chi lo cerca, se non te? Ocio che rischi non di tirarlo fuori dalla cacca, ma rischi che lui ti trascini dentro. Quindi...
Come dice Farfalla: tua figlia ti ringrazierà, oh se ti ringrazierà!


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto Dave.
> Giuma è nei casini e si appella a te solo perchè ha bisogno. L'altra se non è scema lo mollo al volo dopo sto casino.
> Per favore non cascarci. Adesso più che mai è il momento di andare avanti. Di non far legare il suo nome al tuo. Escine pulita, per te e per la tua bambina. finirà per tirarti in mezzo anche in queste beghe legali.
> Vai dall'avvocato, non rischiare di perdere anche la stima di tuo padre, che ti ha sempre aiutato.
> Non è cambiato nulla da prima se è possibile è addirittura è ancora peggio.


farfalla non è che finirà per tirami in mezzo .. ci sono già perchè dopo l'accaduto mi ha tel e mi ha detto cosa è successo .. la polizia mi ha detto che per il coniuge non esiste il reato di favoreggiamento però dovrò andare al processo e dichiarare ciò che ha detto come persona informata dei fatti oppure avvalermi della facoltà di non rispondere 
è una cosa più grande di me , credimi 
no la stima di mio padre non posso permettermi di perderla , ma allo stesso tempo non posso sentirmi costretta a fare immediatamente una cosa di cui ho paura di pentirmi 
mi sembra di essere una cretina che non capisce le cose 
non so se mi capisci farfalla


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> farfalla non è che finirà per tirami in mezzo .. ci sono già perchè dopo l'accaduto mi ha tel e mi ha detto cosa è successo .. la polizia mi ha detto che per il coniuge non esiste il reato di favoreggiamento però dovrò andare al processo e dichiarare ciò che ha detto come persona informata dei fatti oppure avvalermi della facoltà di non rispondere
> è una cosa più grande di me , credimi
> no la stima di mio padre non posso permettermi di perderla , ma allo stesso tempo non posso sentirmi costretta a fare immediatamente una cosa di cui ho paura di pentirmi
> mi sembra di essere una cretina che non capisce le cose
> non so se mi capisci farfalla


Primo non sei una cretina.
Secondo la cosa che mi sconvolge e che credo sconvolga tutti è che tu abbia paura di pentirtene.
Ma cosa deve fare quest'uomo, più di quello che ha fatto, per convincerti che ti te non gliene frega nulla. Che tu gli servi e basta.
E cosa dirai al processo? Mi auguro la verità!!!


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> La immagino l'espressione del suo volto
> E' quellla di un padre che guarda la figlia e sa già che non può fare nulla per lei.
> Giuma non si è svegliato. Sta recitando. Deve per forze fare così perchè ha raggiunto il limite. Perchè sa che l'ha fatta grossa.
> Sarò schietta, visto da fuori non si riesce a trovare un minimo, e dico minimo, motivo per cui tu stia ancora con lui. non hai giustificazioni. Qui non c'entra l'amore, questa è dipendenza verso una persona che può farti solo male.
> ...


mio padre ha detto c'è gente che si separa per neanche un quarto di quello che ti ha fatto , qui non siamo in mauritania siamo in italia !!
faccio fatica a scrivere ..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> mio padre ha detto c'è gente che si separa per neanche un quarto di quello che ti ha fatto , qui non siamo in mauritania siamo in italia !!
> faccio fatica a scrivere ..


Ha ragione.......
Fatti forza, scusa se sono stata un po' dura......siamo qui lo sai


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo non sei una cretina.
> Secondo la cosa che mi sconvolge e che credo sconvolga tutti è che tu abbia paura di pentirtene.
> Ma cosa deve fare quest'uomo, più di quello che ha fatto, per convincerti che ti te non gliene frega nulla. Che tu gli servi e basta.
> E cosa dirai al processo? Mi auguro la verità!!!


certo che dirò la verità!gli ripeterò parola per parola ... 
per chi poi ha dichiarato che guidava per questa terza persona si mi accuserebbo di favoreggiameto e stiamo parlando di una pena di 8 mesi e di perdere la condizionale . 
Io ho una figlia e due lavori che mi servono più che mai .
ho una dignità e devo salvaguardare anche mia figlia anche se dopo una cosa così non riuscirò più a tenerla fuori da tutto .. c'era l'articolo sul giornale ..
quando l'ho portata a scuola vorrei che avessi visto come si è girata la gente quando sono arrivata .. avrei voluto sparire
ti faccio un paragone stupido farfalla ..
è come se fossi al mare dentro una buca di sabbia e cerchi di venire fuori e ti crolla addosso una montagna di sabbia ..


----------



## Papero (8 Novembre 2010)

Ciao Giuma, ho letto gli ultimi sviluppi della vicenda e mi sento di darti un consiglio spassionato: FANCULIZZALO!

E' il momento giusto per fargli scontare tutto il male che ti ha fatto, capisco che per te non è facile perchè sei una buona ma se non lo lasci adesso poi fra un po sei alle solite...

Ti giuro che di tutte le storie che ho sentito dal vivo e in questo forum tuo marito mi risulta come la persona più viscida e bastarda di tutte.

LIBERATI DA TUTTI I MALI, LIBERATI DI LUI!!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo che dirò la verità!gli ripeterò parola per parola ...
> per chi poi ha dichiarato che guidava per questa terza persona si mi accuserebbo di favoreggiameto e stiamo parlando di una pena di 8 mesi e di perdere la condizionale .
> Io ho una figlia e due lavori che mi servono più che mai .
> ho una dignità e devo salvaguardare anche mia figlia anche se dopo una cosa così non riuscirò più a tenerla fuori da tutto .. c'era l'articolo sul giornale ..
> ...


Abito in un paese anch'io so cosa vuole dire, anche per molto meno la gente ti guarda.
Questo dovrebbe esserti ancora più da stimolo, perchè la stessa gente smetterebbe di guardarti in quel modo se sapesso che non hai più niente a che vedere con quell'uomo


----------



## Anna A (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao dave , ho chiesto proprio a voi un "aiuto" perchè conoscete bene o male tutta la storia , perchè ciò che mi avete detto mi è sempre stato davvero utile e perchè non saprei che termine usare per definirmi ... ma sono a un passo da fare la cazzata (passami il termine) più grande della mia vita ..
> ma c'è appunto mio padre che mi sta tenendo perchè non ci caschi ..
> con quali garanzie tornerebbe ? non me ne ha date perchè non ho voluto affrontare l'argomento
> *chi mi garantisce che davvero non la vedrà più?*
> ...


Giuma, porcamiseria.. il problema non è il fatto che abbia un'amante.. ma che sia una testa di cazzo grande come un condominio.
anche se lascia l'amante il tipo continuerà a combinarti guai!!!!
capiscila!


----------



## Anna A (8 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma, ho letto gli ultimi sviluppi della vicenda e mi sento di darti un consiglio spassionato: FANCULIZZALO!
> 
> E' il momento giusto per fargli scontare tutto il male che ti ha fatto, capisco che per te non è facile perchè sei una buona ma se non lo lasci adesso poi fra un po sei alle solite...
> 
> ...


la più testa di cazzo rende meglio


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Ma perchè mi dico, le donne sono così autolesioniste?
Sembra una sfida.
Come a quella che viene a piangere da me, perchè il suo lui, beve.
Continuo a dirle, PRENDI LE DISTANZE DA LUI, niente ciò...niente...
Lei si ostina a pretendere dall'avvinazzato quell'amore che cerca...

Visto Giuma?
Te gavevo dito che el mona prima o poi faseva cassade...ecco...

Giuma, conosci qualche altro che faccia ste cagade qua?
TI posso assicurare che le persone, insomma, ok, se ti ritirano la patente stai buonino eh?

Cioè bisogna renderlo inoffensivo...


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma, ho letto gli ultimi sviluppi della vicenda e mi sento di darti un consiglio spassionato: FANCULIZZALO!
> 
> E' il momento giusto per fargli scontare tutto il male che ti ha fatto, capisco che per te non è facile perchè sei una buona ma se non lo lasci adesso poi fra un po sei alle solite...
> 
> ...



quoto tutto di papero e degli altri.
E' solo un tentativo di tornare a galla, reso più credibile perchè sta cagato sotto...ma non cambierà mai.
:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> *certo che dirò la verità!gli ripeterò parola per parola ... *
> per chi poi ha dichiarato che guidava per questa terza persona si mi accuserebbo di favoreggiameto e stiamo parlando di una pena di 8 mesi e di perdere la condizionale .
> Io ho una figlia e due lavori che mi servono più che mai .
> ho una dignità e devo salvaguardare anche mia figlia anche se dopo una cosa così non riuscirò più a tenerla fuori da tutto .. c'era l'articolo sul giornale ..
> ...


partiamo da qui

se questa è la tua intenzione è evidente che non avrebbe senso non lasciarlo

non credo che restare con lui, testimoniando la verità, sia un'opzione realmente praticabile


ma tu davvero credi che si sia redento?
secondo me è evidente che ricorre utilitaristicamente a te
e per farlo recita la parte del marito che tu vorresti: ma quanto può durare una recita?

e il fatto che abbia chiesto a lei di mentire per lui non ti dice nulla?

comunque
che tu non fossi ancora decisa è chiaro a tutti qui
ma se decidi di dargli un'altra chance (cosa che *non* ti consiglierei, ma ognuno deve fare ciò che sente) è chiaro che non potrai dire ciò che lui ti ha riferito: dovrai avvalerti della facoltà di non rispondere

tuttavia
pensi davvero che restando con lui per lui sarebbe sufficiente che tu ti avvalga di quella facoltà?
non contarci
se lo fai il giudice può ragionevolmente intendere che sai, ma non vuoi dire nè mentire: ergo, sai che il colpevole è una delle persone coinvolte e particolarmente una persona con cui hai un legame (e nulla di positivo ti lega a lei)
quindi se tu ti avvali di quella facoltà tuo marito poi te la farà pagare (lei si accuserebbe per me e tu che sei mia moglie non sei disposta a una piccola menzogna?)

dunque *se resti con lui devi esser pronta a mentire nel processo, raccontando quel che lui ti dirà di dire* (te lo chiederà in un secondo momento) ed in quel caso sarai comunque vincolata a lui a filo doppio, perchè se menti non sei "scusata" dal fatto di essere la moglie dell'imputato e sei imputabile di falsa testimonianza

in sintesi il mio consiglio è: 
separati e, se ritieni, per non esacerbare gli animi, avvaliti in giudizio della facoltà di non rispondere



se qualche parte non ti è chiara chiedi pure


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> si *me lo sento il peso di deluderla perchè proprio adesso che si "svegliato" io glielo tolgo *..
> si lo so che padre è stato fino ad ora .. e come potrebbe essere non è ho idea ..
> si quello che voglio fare è prendere delle decisioni mie , io ho detto a mio padre che deve darmi un po di tempo e mi sono sentita morire vedendo l'espressione del suo viso


Giuma ti capisco. Capisco anche tuo padre. Ma quello di tuo marito è un ricatto, l'amante non vorrà più saperne di lui (che combina un casino dietro l'altro), e lui sa che gli vuoi bene, e che ti tiene ancora in suo potere. Devi essere forte. Passato il momento di sbandamento tornerà a maltrattarti come ha sempre fatto. Puoi dirgli che non lo abbandonerai, che resta sempre il padre di vostra figlia, ma deve farsi curare. Nel frattempo continua con l'iter della separazione. Deve capire da solo se ci tiene davvero a voi o se vi usa soltanto. Decisa e sicura di te stessa. Sono sicura che ce la farai :up:.


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma, ho letto gli ultimi sviluppi della vicenda e mi sento di darti un consiglio spassionato: FANCULIZZALO!
> 
> E' il momento giusto per fargli scontare tutto il male che ti ha fatto, capisco che per te non è facile perchè sei una buona ma se non lo lasci adesso poi fra un po sei alle solite...
> 
> ...


adesso a mandargli una lettera con la conseguenza che entro un mese deve andare via da casa e ritrovrarsi per strada perchè gli sarà fatto divieto di avvicinarsi a me a non so che distanza ... con la conseguenza che non potrà andare a vivere dalla madre che abita a fianco a noi mi sento come se fossi bastarda tanto quanto lui .
ma non ha fatto niente e ripeto NIENTE per non ritrovarsi in questa situazione , ha fatto di tutto e di più, non si è fatto mancare niente


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> partiamo da qui
> 
> se questa è la tua intenzione è evidente che non avrebbe senso non lasciarlo
> 
> ...


che lui sia redento non ci credo sono sincera , si probabilmente amoremio hai ragione è una scelta per ora gli sono utile , lui non ha mai fatto neanche una telefonata perchè c'ero io , lui in mezzo sto caos a mirato a me .. ricordo ancora quando mi disse che quella non sa neanche andare in banca a cambiarsi l'assegno dello stipendio ..

il fatto che abbia chiesto a lei di mentire certo la dice lunga.. infatti glielo ho detto ! guarda caso la prima persona che ti è venuto in mente di chiamare chi era??? lei!
la sua risposta è perchè lei era dal lato giusto dell'incidente ... cazzata stratosfericaaa

anche a questa cosa avevo pensato lei si accuserebbe e tu non mentiresti ??
no io non mento , qui non stiamo parlando di fare a la spia a un bimbo che ha rubato le caramelle!! qui stiamo parlando di una condanna penale ... di parole scritte in un verbale , di testimoni che hanno verbalizzato e firmato!
no posso raccontare quello che lui mi direbbe e neanche voglio farlo comunque!


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2010)

*Giuma*

però devi liberarti dalla gelosia... cerca di vedere la storia sotto un altro punto di vista. Lui sarebbe così comunque, con lei o senza di lei.


----------



## Daniele (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma, esci fuori da questa condizione e subito!!! Ma solo una cosa...ma perchè anche se è un cazzone di prima categoria che ti fa del male lo hai fatto guidare? Lui non è assicurato, lui i danni che fa deve pagarseli!!! Ma non per te, ma per tua figlia!!!


----------



## Amoremio (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> che lui sia redento non ci credo sono sincera , si probabilmente amoremio hai ragione è una scelta per ora gli sono utile , lui non ha mai fatto neanche una telefonata perchè c'ero io , lui in mezzo sto caos a mirato a me .. ricordo ancora quando mi disse che quella non sa neanche andare in banca a cambiarsi l'assegno dello stipendio ..
> 
> il fatto che abbia chiesto a lei di mentire certo la dice lunga.. infatti glielo ho detto ! guarda caso la prima persona che ti è venuto in mente di chiamare chi era??? lei!
> la sua risposta è perchè lei era dal lato giusto dell'incidente ... cazzata stratosfericaaa
> ...


allora scappa giuma

se ha fatto il matto dandoti la colpa di avergli fatto perdere la patente, stavolta sarà anche peggio


----------



## Sabina (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> adesso a mandargli una lettera con la conseguenza che entro un mese deve andare via da casa e ritrovrarsi per strada perchè gli sarà fatto divieto di avvicinarsi a me a non so che distanza ... con la conseguenza che non potrà andare a vivere dalla madre che abita a fianco a noi mi sento come se fossi bastarda tanto quanto lui .
> ma non ha fatto niente e ripeto NIENTE per non ritrovarsi in questa situazione , ha fatto di tutto e di più, non si è fatto mancare niente


Ciao Giuma  
Ti auguro solo di essere forte in questa situazione che non sarà di facile e breve risoluzione. Penso ci siano pochi consigli da poterti dare se non quello di tenere duro e circondarti di amici che ti vogliano veramente bene e ti possano aiutare.


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Giuma ti capisco. Capisco anche tuo padre. Ma quello di tuo marito è un ricatto, l'amante non vorrà più saperne di lui (che combina un casino dietro l'altro), e lui sa che gli vuoi bene, e che ti tiene ancora in suo potere. Devi essere forte. Passato il momento di sbandamento tornerà a maltrattarti come ha sempre fatto. Puoi dirgli che non lo abbandonerai, che resta sempre il padre di vostra figlia, ma deve farsi curare. Nel frattempo continua con l'iter della separazione. Deve capire da solo se ci tiene davvero a voi o se vi usa soltanto. Decisa e sicura di te stessa. Sono sicura che ce la farai :up:.


venerdì ho l'appuntamento con l'avv non l'ho disdetto .. sono convinta di una cosa , lui da per scontato che anche se gli ho detto che lo lascio non lo farò mai , lo vedono anche i sassi che ho a casa quali sono i miei sentimenti, ma devo capire e me lo scrivo da sola che le cose bisogna volerle in due . Se davvero ci tiene a me se tutto quello che vuole far passare per vero adesso è la realtà dei fatti al momento che si troverà questa benedetta lettera dell'avv vedremo cosa farà . Forse un giorno capirà.Se mi voleva bene non avrebbe mai fatto quello che ha fatto .


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> Giuma, porcamiseria.. il problema non è il fatto che abbia un'amante.. ma che sia una testa di cazzo grande come un condominio.
> anche se lascia l'amante il tipo continuerà a combinarti guai!!!!
> capiscila!


si come ha detto la polizia .. suo marito è davvero un coglione!


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma
> Ti auguro solo di essere forte in questa situazione che non sarà di facile e breve risoluzione. Penso ci siano pochi consigli da poterti dare se non quello di tenere duro e circondarti di amici che ti vogliano veramente bene e ti possano aiutare.


grazie sabina ... 
di certo era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri uscire sabato o domenica , gli amici che si facevo sentire le altre settimane?? spariti !
ora che è successa sta cosa , ne sono certa mi eviteranno come se avessi la peste .. amen 
sai quando ci sono problemi di questo livello la gente dice non so che dirti e con questo ti pagano ..
ce la farò si ! ce la devo fare!


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> però devi liberarti dalla gelosia... cerca di vedere la storia sotto un altro punto di vista. Lui sarebbe così comunque, con lei o senza di lei.


sono sincera la gelosia mi sta uccidendo !


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè mi dico, le donne sono così autolesioniste?
> Sembra una sfida.
> Come a quella che viene a piangere da me, perchè il suo lui, beve.
> Continuo a dirle, PRENDI LE DISTANZE DA LUI, niente ciò...niente...
> ...


  si conte hai ragione el ga fatto ea so cassada, più grande de eo!
non conosco nessuno che faccia ste cagate qua ! nessuno!!!
no lui sentiva sicuro perchè faceva solo sti 500 mt per trovarsi e poi guidava lei , pensa che andasse bene .
Adesso ha visto sono bastati 100 mt ed finito nella m...
se tutto va bene la patente non potrà più averla in vita!!
non ci sono parole ...


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giuma, esci fuori da questa condizione e subito!!! Ma solo una cosa...ma perchè anche se è un cazzone di prima categoria che ti fa del male lo hai fatto guidare? Lui non è assicurato, lui i danni che fa deve pagarseli!!! Ma non per te, ma per tua figlia!!!


io l'ho fatto guidare??!!!
sono anni che gli dico che non esca con la sua auto .. 
che gliene frega a lui , lui pensa solo questa vuole impedirmi di fare ciò che voglio .. ti ricordi che pensa?? che gli ho messo nel cibo?? perchè secondo lui io così pensavo se non gli danno la patente sta legato a me non esce , e lui usciva lo stesso per farmi vedere che io non gli impedisco di fare niente .
certo che l'assicurazione non risponde , dovrà pagare anche dei danni fisici a quelle persone .. solo per questo si parla di 30.000 ..
per tutto il resto 100.000 hanno detto che non basteranno ..
daniele per mia figlia ! certo che ci ho pensato ma non è servito , non cè peggior sordo di chi non vuole ascoltare.
adesso ha visto cosa ha fatto per farmi vedere che lui non lo tengo a casa!?


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e il fatto che *abbia chiesto a lei di mentire per lui non ti dice nulla*?


scrivimi tu questa risposta che me la stampo e me la attacco davanti agli occhi


----------



## Giuma (8 Novembre 2010)

ragazzi avrei bisogno di stare a scrivere ancora con qui con voi ma come sapete sono al lavoro e ora ho finito ..
domani leggerò i vostri pensieri .
vi ringrazio di cuore .


----------



## Amoremio (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> scrivimi tu questa risposta che me la stampo e me la attacco davanti agli occhi


credo la mia risposta sia diversa da quella che immagini

la mia risposta è che lui non ama lei come non ama te

vi usa

ha davvero (secondo me) chiesto a lei di mentire perchè era lei che poteva assumere quel ruolo, a suo beneficio

a te chiede il supporto che gli può far comodo sia in giudizio che per affermare la sua posizione di fronte ai compaesani

siete sullo stesso piano: siete da usare

in questo tu sei alla pari con l'amante

ma, in realtà, sarai sempre un gradino più in basso perchè tu sei sua moglie, hai un legame con lui: quindi tu gli DEVI qualcosa (nella sua testa)
ma lei, che questo legame non ce l'ha, è disposta ad accusarsi di aver guidato


che tu, dopo quel che ci racconti di aver vissuto, ti faccia ancora guidare dalla gelosia (invece di ringraziare iddio di aver molteplici gravi motivi per estirparlo dalla tua vita) ha dell'incredibile


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sono sincera la gelosia mi sta uccidendo !


E' spostare il problema, sposti la questione su qualcosa di più semplice. Così lui resta il poverino e lei l'arpia. Ti avesse amata non ti avrebbe tradita, ti amasse non si comporterebbe come si è comportato e come si sta comportando. Ha solo paura di restare da solo ad affrontare problemi che SONO SOLTANTO SUOI. O si fa curare o ciccia.


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credo la mia risposta sia diversa da quella che immagini
> 
> la mia risposta è che lui non ama lei come non ama te
> 
> ...



Donne che amano troppo :unhappy:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (8 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Donne che amano troppo :unhappy:


Titolo del saggio i cui contenuti dovrebbero far pensare, cara Amarax.....

:up:


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Titolo del saggio i cui contenuti dovrebbero far pensare, cara Amarax.....
> 
> :up:



Il  bue???  con quel che segue???


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (8 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Il bue??? con quel che segue???


Questa del bue mi manca.... Un caso che mi è sfuggito ?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Novembre 2010)

carissima giuma,
non credo tu abbia passato una notte decente

vorrei dirti che ti ho pensata
so che vuoi disperatamente dargli un'altra chance, 
disperatamente vuoi credergli .
non so cosa ti spinga, ancora e nonostante tutto, a tanta cecità. 
non so cosa ti faccia sentire così inutile senza lui accanto e ti renda sorda alla ragione, all'istinto di conservazione, a tuo padre (persino ai giornali e all'opinione pubblica) che concordemente urlano il tipo di uomo che lui è ora
non so perchè tu sia  così bisognosa di infelicità in modo tanto incredibile e autolesionistico.
mi è difficile pensare sia veramente amore, semmai un malinteso sentimento: l'amore ha più rispetto di sè, e anche quando agisce in modo irrazionale non dimentica una base di autodifesa

se sei così convita di amarlo, dovresti essere in grado di tentare l'ultimo salvataggio possibile: chiedere la separazione ma avvalerti della facoltà di non rispondere, dimostrandogli così che pur costretta a separarti perchè la sua condotta non ti da alcuna scelta per garantirti il rispetto di te stessa come moglie e come donna, non infierisci, pur potendo, e gli offri ancora come sempre un "salvagente"
la separazione non è la fine del matrimonio, se c'è l'amore. 
ma se tu pensi che ne sarà la conseguenza è perchè SAI che lui non ti ama: ma ricorda che proprio un gesto determinato per metterlo di fronte alla sue responsabilità potrebbe risvegliare davvero (e non per recita opportunistica, come invece è adesso) quell'uomo che ti ama e che forse sopravvive in stato comatoso, sopraffatto da un utilizzatore di droghe violento ed arrogante.
puoi avviare la pratica dall'avvocato e contestualmente essergli vicina in modo amichevole. 
se lui volesse fare il padre tu non gli  toglieresti la figlia. 

pensaci


e, tornando agli aspetti pratici
a proposito di questo post



Giuma ha detto:


> per chi poi ha dichiarato che guidava per questa terza persona si mi accuserebbo di favoreggiameto e stiamo parlando di una pena di 8 mesi e di perdere la condizionale .
> Io ho una figlia e due lavori che mi servono più che mai .
> ho una dignità e devo salvaguardare anche mia figlia anche se dopo una cosa così non riuscirò più a tenerla fuori da tutto .. c'era l'articolo sul giornale ..
> .....


ove ti avvalessi della facoltà di non riferire il racconto di tuo marito non incorreresti in un'imputazione di favoreggiamento dell'altra 
ove dichiarassi il falso  per salvare tuo marito saresti imputabile di favoreggiamento e falsa testimonianza (cosa dichiareresti poi? che lui non guidava? che guidava lei? attenta perchè in questo caso rischieresti anche di più)
perchè parli di "perdere la condizionale"?
tecnicamente questo significa che hai già una condanna sospesa: che tipo di condanna è (se ti va di dirlo, ma se non ti va sappi che, ove si trattasse di altra condanna per reati consimili, rischieresti anche l'aggravante della recidiva)


----------



## minnie (9 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> farfalla non è che finirà per tirami in mezzo .. ci sono già perchè dopo l'accaduto mi ha tel e mi ha detto cosa è successo .. la polizia mi ha detto che per il coniuge non esiste il reato di favoreggiamento però dovrò andare al processo e dichiarare ciò che ha detto come persona informata dei fatti oppure avvalermi della facoltà di non rispondere
> è una cosa più grande di me , credimi
> no la stima di mio padre non posso permettermi di perderla , ma allo stesso tempo non posso sentirmi costretta a fare immediatamente una cosa di cui ho paura di pentirmi
> mi sembra di essere una cretina che non capisce le cose
> non so se mi capisci farfalla


Al processo devi dire la verità, per rispetto alle persone innocenti coinvolte, per rispetto allo specchio in cui ti guarderai tutti i giorni, per insegnare a tua figlia a non mentire, per dare a lui una possibilità di crescere.
E' sincero? Beh, come ti dicono anche gli altri, secondo me non lo è per niente o quanto meno è un pentimento che sfumerà ben presto.
E se non fosse così dici? Bene, se non fosse così nessuno gli impedirà di dimostrartelo anche se non state più insieme, no?
Pensa a tuo padre, Giuma. Pensa se tu vedessi tua figlia comportarsi come fai tu... che dolore ti darebbe, vero? E per chi poi? Per un uomo che ti ha calpestata più che poteva e ora piange... Per quanto piangerà Giuma? Fino a quando non avrà capito che ti ha in pugno, che ti manovra come un burattino. Sei solo il suo giocattolo perverso, Giuma. E se così non fosse, se ha scoperto di amarti, se volesse solo rispettarti... Devi dargli modo di dimostrartelo, ma non vivendoci insieme.


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> carissima giuma,
> non credo tu abbia passato una notte decente
> 
> vorrei dirti che ti ho pensata
> ...


no certo non ho passato per niente una notte decente... 
io vorrei che tutti voi fosse stati li con me a casa ieri sera , non capivo davvero chi era quella persona .
Era come deve essere un padre con sua figlia , affettuso premuroso parlava rideva e scherzava ,l'ha presa in braccio l'ha baciata , certo voi direte bhe allora? tutte cose normali , si certo tutte cose normali ma che lui non era solito fare. la gioia che aveva mia figlia si leggeva negli occhi .
per quanto riguarda la arte dove scrivi che la separazione non è del fine del matrimonio ecc.. credimi sono le stesse parole che mi sono sentita dire stamattina al tel da mio padre. Mi ha detto io non posso dirti cosa fare ma io andrei diritta avanti , gli manderei la lettera gli farei vedere che adesso prendi una posizione ben definita , gli dici ora se fai un'ennesimo errrore è finita , se davvero quello che hai detto è vero dimostramelo , ci sono di tempi tecnici dove appunto la coppia deve capire se davvero vuole la separazione . Se quello che vuole farti credere adesso è vero ricevendo la lettera lo metterai " a nudo" , se invece dice va bene allora visto che mi hai mandato la lettera tra me e te è finita allora vedrai che era tutto finto. solo così vedi se davvero vuole cambiare altrimenti tra 15 giorni torna tutto come prima.

per quanto riguarda la condizionale forse amoremio in questo marasma non ho ben capito , io non ho nessuna condanna sospesa


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no certo non ho passato per niente una notte decente...
> io vorrei che tutti voi fosse stati li con me a casa ieri sera , non capivo davvero chi era quella persona .
> Era come deve essere un padre con sua figlia , affettuso premuroso parlava rideva e scherzava ,l'ha presa in braccio l'ha baciata , certo voi direte bhe allora? tutte cose normali , si certo tutte cose normali ma che lui non era solito fare. la gioia che aveva mia figlia si leggeva negli occhi .
> per quanto riguarda la arte dove scrivi che la separazione non è del fine del matrimonio ecc.. credimi sono le stesse parole che mi sono sentita dire stamattina al tel da mio padre. Mi ha detto io non posso dirti cosa fare ma io andrei diritta avanti , gli manderei la lettera gli farei vedere che adesso prendi una posizione ben definita , gli dici ora se fai un'ennesimo errrore è finita , se davvero quello che hai detto è vero dimostramelo , ci sono di tempi tecnici dove appunto la coppia deve capire se davvero vuole la separazione . Se quello che vuole farti credere adesso è vero ricevendo la lettera lo metterai " a nudo" , se invece dice va bene allora visto che mi hai mandato la lettera tra me e te è finita allora vedrai che era tutto finto. solo così vedi se davvero vuole cambiare altrimenti tra 15 giorni torna tutto come prima.
> ...




Quindi tu vuoi dargli un'altra possibilita'/occasione?


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Al processo devi dire la verità, per rispetto alle persone innocenti coinvolte, per rispetto allo specchio in cui ti guarderai tutti i giorni, per insegnare a tua figlia a non mentire, per dare a lui una possibilità di crescere.
> E' sincero? Beh, come ti dicono anche gli altri, secondo me non lo è per niente o quanto meno è un pentimento che sfumerà ben presto.
> E se non fosse così dici? Bene, se non fosse così nessuno gli impedirà di dimostrartelo anche se non state più insieme, no?
> Pensa a tuo padre, Giuma. Pensa se tu vedessi tua figlia comportarsi come fai tu... che dolore ti darebbe, vero? E per chi poi? Per un uomo che ti ha calpestata più che poteva e ora piange... Per quanto piangerà Giuma? Fino a quando non avrà capito che ti ha in pugno, che ti manovra come un burattino. Sei solo il suo giocattolo perverso, Giuma. E se così non fosse, se ha scoperto di amarti, se volesse solo rispettarti... Devi dargli modo di dimostrartelo, ma non vivendoci insieme.


minnie di questa cosa ne sono certa! non mentirò neanche se me lo chiede in ginocchio neanche sotto tortura , ti dirò di più sta valutando di non coinvolgere nessuno ed andare a dichiarare lui stesso la verità alle autorità .. questo non ti sembra un primo piccolo passo?
mio padre ... ci penso giorno e notte più di mio marito ,dico davvero !
si è vero se davvero vuole dimostrarmi che non mi usa che non sono solo un'utilità una persona fà di tutto per recuperare un rapporto forse meglio ancora se capisce che ti può perdere per sempre .
se non lo fà non è una questione di orgoglio ma è questione che non gliene frega una mazza .


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> no certo non ho passato per niente una notte decente...
> io vorrei che tutti voi fosse stati li con me a casa ieri sera , non capivo davvero chi era quella persona .
> Era come deve essere un padre con sua figlia , affettuso premuroso parlava rideva e scherzava ,l'ha presa in braccio l'ha baciata , certo voi direte bhe allora? tutte cose normali , si certo tutte cose normali ma che lui non era solito fare. la gioia che aveva mia figlia si leggeva negli occhi .
> per quanto riguarda la arte dove scrivi che la separazione non è del fine del matrimonio ecc.. credimi sono le stesse parole che mi sono sentita dire stamattina al tel da mio padre. Mi ha detto io non posso dirti cosa fare ma io andrei diritta avanti , gli manderei la lettera gli farei vedere che adesso prendi una posizione ben definita , gli dici ora se fai un'ennesimo errrore è finita , *se davvero quello che hai detto è vero dimostramelo* , ci sono di tempi tecnici dove appunto la coppia deve capire *se davvero vuole la separazione* . *Se quello che vuole farti credere adesso è vero *ricevendo la lettera lo metterai " a nudo" , se invece dice va bene allora visto che mi hai mandato la lettera tra me e te è finita allora vedrai che era tutto finto. solo così vedi *se davvero vuole cambiare* altrimenti tra 15 giorni torna tutto come prima.
> ...


Lo so, non bisognerebbe insistere nei fatti degli altri, ma qui mi sento proprio di dire: *attenzione, attenzione, attenzione*, da quanto ho capito (e mi sembra che gli altri siano sulla stessa linea, qui dentro) quell'uomo ha già ampiamente mandato a fare in culo tutti questi *SE*.
Liberati di questa condanna, libera tua figlia da qualcuno che la sta già usando e non smetterà di certo col tempo, fino, un giorno, a mettertela contro irrimediabilmente.

Dai a queste mie parole un valore emotivo di chi vive la cosa mooooolto da lontano, e perdonami l'insistenza, ma non riesco a tacere.


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi tu vuoi dargli un'altra possibilita'/occasione?


marì venerdi ho l'appuntamento dall'vvocato e non l'ho disdetto e non lo farò ... voglio parlare con mio padre perchè non so cosa voglio fare .
Tu dirai a 30 anni non sai cosa vuoi?
il fatto è che se tutti dicono la stessa cosa significa che io sono ceca , perciò devo capire


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> minnie di questa cosa ne sono certa! non mentirò neanche se me lo chiede in ginocchio neanche sotto tortura , ti dirò di più sta valutando di non coinvolgere nessuno ed andare a dichiarare lui stesso la verità alle autorità .. questo non ti sembra un primo piccolo passo?


 Volendo anche ammettere che tu abbia ragione e che lui si sia reso conto di quello che ha fatto.
Datto un limite, nel frattempo ti separi....e poi al centomillesimo (100000) passo, gli dai un'altra possibilità. 
Tanto se fosse risavito, non si arrenderà al tuo primo rifiuto, non cambierà atteggiamento nei confronti della bambina...vi cercherà e farà di tutto per riconquistarvi.
Altrimenti.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2010)

di alcolisti e tossici bravissimi nel toccare i tasti giusti per asservire le persone che gli stanno intorno ne ho conosciuti troppi per non essere mooooooolto preoccupato di fronte ad una situazione come questa, anche se la "dipendenza" non fosse il probema principale.


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo so, non bisognerebbe insistere nei fatti degli altri, ma qui mi sento proprio di dire: *attenzione, attenzione, attenzione*, da quanto ho capito (e mi sembra che gli altri siano sulla stessa linea, qui dentro) quell'uomo ha già ampiamente mandato a fare in culo tutti questi *SE*.
> Liberati di questa condanna, libera tua figlia da qualcuno che la sta già usando e non smetterà di certo col tempo, fino, un giorno, a mettertela contro irrimediabilmente.
> 
> Dai a queste mie parole un valore emotivo di chi vive la cosa mooooolto da lontano, e perdonami l'insistenza, ma non riesco a tacere.


alce tu non devi tacere , anzi devi esprimere i tuoi pensieri ..
quando vado a casa , non prendetemi per pazza , sai a quanto non ripenso alle vostre parole , mille volte!


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> di alcolisti e tossici bravissimi nel toccare i tasti giusti per asservire le persone che gli stanno intorno ne ho conosciuti troppi per non essere mooooooolto preoccupato di fronte ad una situazione come questa, anche se la "dipendenza" non fosse il probema principale.


 :up: :up:


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> marì venerdi ho l'appuntamento dall'vvocato e non l'ho disdetto e non lo farò ... voglio parlare con mio padre perchè non so cosa voglio fare .
> Tu dirai a 30 anni non sai cosa vuoi?
> il fatto è che se tutti dicono la stessa cosa significa che io sono ceca , perciò devo capire



Decidere spetta solo a te.


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Volendo anche ammettere che tu abbia ragione e che lui si sia reso conto di quello che ha fatto.
> Datto un limite, nel frattempo ti separi....e poi al centomillesimo (100000) passo, gli dai un'altra possibilità.
> Tanto se fosse risavito, non si arrenderà al tuo primo rifiuto, non cambierà atteggiamento nei confronti della bambina...vi cercherà e farà di tutto per riconquistarvi.
> Altrimenti.....


ecco eliade è proprio questo il pensiero di mio padre ! e io ci sto riflettendo immensamente


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Decidere spetta solo a te.


certo marì e mi sento addosso una responsabilità immensa , e non VOGLIO DELUDERE MIO PADRE .

sai ho sempre apprezzato i commenti sia positivi che negativi perchè concedimi il termine ti vedo come una donna saggia che non ha peli sulla lingua , 

pensavo mi avresti massacrato ..


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> di alcolisti e tossici bravissimi nel toccare i tasti giusti per asservire le persone che gli stanno intorno ne ho conosciuti troppi per non essere mooooooolto preoccupato di fronte ad una situazione come questa, anche se la "dipendenza" non fosse il probema principale.


hanno una doppia personalità?


----------



## Papero (9 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> minnie di questa cosa ne sono certa! non mentirò neanche se me lo chiede in ginocchio neanche sotto tortura , ti dirò di più sta valutando di non coinvolgere nessuno ed andare a dichiarare lui stesso la verità alle autorità .. questo non ti sembra un primo piccolo passo?
> mio padre ... ci penso giorno e notte più di mio marito ,dico davvero !
> si è vero se davvero vuole dimostrarmi che non mi usa che non sono solo un'utilità una persona fà di tutto per recuperare un rapporto forse meglio ancora se capisce che ti può perdere per sempre .
> se non lo fà non è una questione di orgoglio ma è questione che non gliene frega una mazza .


Cara Giuma

Io sono stato un assertore della linea dura, ti ho consigliata di infierire... però l'ho fatto senza pensare che se mia moglie avesse adottato questa linea adesso molto probabilmente sarei già morto o sulla via della fine. Come ho avuto occasione di dirti anch'io ero entrato in dei casini assurdi, probabilmente meno drammatici dei casini in cui è entrato tuo marito ma comunque ero messo malissimo. 

Per questo adesso leggendo gli ultimi sviluppi posso dirti che approvo quello che ti consiglia tuo padre ma dal cuore mi viene da consigliarti di dargli una possibilità... naturalmente dettando le tue regole, che devono essere assolutamente ferree. Prima cosa deve smetterla di uscire da solo, se esce esce con te o perlomeno ci deve essere un motivo più che valido. La bamba e l'arroganza deve scordarsi cosa sono... Insomma, una possibilità dagliela ma appena sgarra *RAUS!*


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> hanno una doppia personalità?


 
La dipendenza lavora su di loro come la fame per un animale: ne aguzza l'ingegno, ne affila gli artigli.
Sanno impietosire, sanno farsi credere anche quando mentono in maniera spudorata. La loro stessa condizione scatena in alcune persone istinti protettivi i quali senza che nulla apparentemente venga fatto dal tossico o dall'alcolista portano letteralmente a "servirli", a sottomettersi pur di fronte a qualsiasi assurda situazione. Pare impossibile, ma è così.

Io, l'ho già raccontato più volte, ho perso una carissima amica, uccisa dal suo compagno tossico che lei _"avrebbe salvato"_. Ho inoltre un'esperienza molto vicina a me di dipendenza da alcool, e ne ho viste di ogni, ti giuro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Cara Giuma
> 
> Io sono stato un assertore della linea dura, ti ho consigliata di infierire... però l'ho fatto senza pensare che se mia moglie avesse adottato questa linea adesso molto probabilmente sarei già morto o sulla via della fine. Come ho avuto occasione di dirti anch'io ero entrato in dei casini assurdi, probabilmente meno drammatici dei casini in cui è entrato tuo marito ma comunque ero messo malissimo.
> 
> Per questo adesso leggendo gli ultimi sviluppi posso dirti che approvo quello che ti consiglia tuo padre ma dal cuore mi viene da consigliarti di dargli una possibilità... naturalmente dettando le tue regole, che devono essere assolutamente ferree. Prima cosa deve smetterla di uscire da solo, se esce esce con te o perlomeno ci deve essere un motivo più che valido. La bamba e l'arroganza deve scordarsi cosa sono... Insomma, una possibilità dagliela ma appena sgarra *RAUS!*


 
Ha già sgarrato, Papero, quante possibilità deve dargli ??? (e intanto gli intorta la figlia)


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo marì e mi sento addosso una responsabilità immensa , e non VOGLIO DELUDERE MIO PADRE .
> 
> sai ho sempre apprezzato i commenti sia positivi che negativi perchè concedimi il termine ti vedo come *una donna saggia* che non ha peli sulla lingua ,
> 
> pensavo mi avresti massacrato ..



Esagerata!

Massacrarti perche'? ... perche' vuoi arrivarci senza trascurare niente?

Tu hai un grande dovere e diritto in primis di non deludere te stessa, devi essere sicura della scelta che farai, perche' si tratta del tuo futuro e quello di vostra figla  .


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ecco eliade è proprio questo il pensiero di mio padre ! e io ci sto riflettendo immensamente


 Ecco, dai retta a papà.


----------



## Sid (9 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ho letto solo ora gli sviluppi che hai scritto ieri.

Mi rattrista molto leggere la tua indecisione, ma so benissimo, come ti dissi diverso tempo fa, che tu con tuo marito non hai toccato il fondo.
Dentro di te hai già deciso di vedere solo il modello bello: lui che ti tratta bene e si comporta da padre con la bambina.
Sei vicinissima al punto di ridargli fiducia completa e cancellare tutto quello che ti ha fatto.

Non stupirti, però, se fra una settimana o un mese, quando tutti avranno smesso di parlare di quello che ha combinato, lui si sentirà di nuovo in grado di riprendere la vita che ha scelto negli ultimi anni e di nuovo ti tratterà da zerbino.

Credo che a tuo padre dispiaccia soprattuto vedere che ti vuoi così poco bene da accettare anche la finzione, pur di restare con tuo marito. A quale genitore non farebbe male una cosa del genere? 

Da ultimo... so che in questo momento ti sembra il male minore e sei presa da ben altro, ma se i danni sono così ingenti come hai scritto e l'assicurazione, ovviamente, non paga... è il caso che tuo marito diventi nullatenente.... a beneficio, perlomeno, di tua figlia (proporgli di intestare a te la casa mi sembra inverosimile... ma potrebbe essere un bel modo per appurare la sua sincerità )


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Giuma ho letto solo ora gli sviluppi che hai scritto ieri.
> 
> Mi rattrista molto leggere la tua indecisione, ma so benissimo, come ti dissi diverso tempo fa, che tu con tuo marito non hai toccato il fondo.
> Dentro di te hai già deciso di vedere solo il modello bello: lui che ti tratta bene e si comporta da padre con la bambina.
> ...



Condivido :up: .


----------



## Anna A (9 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> di alcolisti e tossici bravissimi nel toccare i tasti giusti per asservire le persone che gli stanno intorno ne ho conosciuti troppi per non essere mooooooolto preoccupato di fronte ad una situazione come questa, anche se la "dipendenza" non fosse il probema principale.


infatti non è la dipendenza il problema principale: se uno è testa di cazzo lo è a prescindere dalla tossicodipendenza!


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Cara Giuma
> 
> Io sono stato un assertore della linea dura, ti ho consigliata di infierire... però l'ho fatto senza pensare che se mia moglie avesse adottato questa linea adesso molto probabilmente sarei già morto o sulla via della fine. Come ho avuto occasione di dirti anch'io ero entrato in dei casini assurdi, probabilmente meno drammatici dei casini in cui è entrato tuo marito ma comunque ero messo malissimo.
> 
> Per questo adesso leggendo gli ultimi sviluppi posso dirti che approvo quello che ti consiglia tuo padre ma dal cuore mi viene da consigliarti di dargli una possibilità... naturalmente dettando le tue regole, che devono essere assolutamente ferree. *Prima cosa deve smetterla di uscire da solo, se esce esce con te o perlomeno ci deve essere un motivo più che valido. La bamba e l'arroganza deve scordarsi cosa sono... Insomma, una possibilità dagliela ma appena sgarra RAUS!*


esatto papero !
quello che dice magari non è vero , perciò solo i fatti contano!
lui adesso dal giorno che è accaduto tutto è a casa la sera , ha detto usciamo NOI TRE a mangiare una pizza e prima andiamo alle giostre ... cosa che era anni che non usciva da quella bocca ..
dalle nostre parti si dice quando l'acqua tocca il culo ...
ma secondo me a lui non ha toccato il c.. ma sti stava annegando .. 
e allora devo capire se tirargli un salvagente ( dargli una possibilità) o lanciarglielo in testa perchè si anneghi del tutto ..
la storia della bamba l'ha ben capita , quella dell'arongaza la deve capire 
altrimenti raus!
anche mio padre ha detto di dirgli o stai con la tua famiglia o se esci anche una volta per motivi futili  CIAO!


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La dipendenza lavora su di loro come la fame per un animale: ne aguzza l'ingegno, ne affila gli artigli.
> Sanno impietosire, sanno farsi credere anche quando mentono in maniera spudorata. La loro stessa condizione scatena in alcune persone istinti protettivi i quali senza che nulla apparentemente venga fatto dal tossico o dall'alcolista portano letteralmente a "servirli", a sottomettersi pur di fronte a qualsiasi assurda situazione. Pare impossibile, ma è così.
> 
> Io, l'ho già raccontato più volte, ho perso una carissima amica, uccisa dal suo compagno tossico che lei _"avrebbe salvato"_. Ho inoltre un'esperienza molto vicina a me di dipendenza da alcool, e ne ho viste di ogni, ti giuro.


capisco alce ...
quando sono andata in terapia mi ricordo parole testuali : ... chi usa cocaina massacra la persona che più ama ..
è vero se ami una persona così purteoppo ti viene di "servirlo" non so come spiegaterlo ...  per chi vede da fuori sembra fantascienza ..
mi ha detto la terapeuta per dire anche se è un caso estremo , spesso succede che se persone rapite si innammorino di chi le rapisce .. trova tu una spiegazione a questo.
con questo non voglio certo giustificare il mio comportamento sia chiaro


----------



## oceansize (9 Novembre 2010)

io l'avrei mandato a cagare già decine di post fa=settimane fa.
sta cosa non ci voleva, stavi andando bene...comunque Giuma sentirai da sola cosa fare e qualsiasi cosa noi saremo qui. certo che è curioso come tutti ti diciamo una cosa e basta una voce per farti cedere, evidentemente ci sei ancora dentro fino al collo. ma ripeto la situazione è peggiorata. 

aspetta l'avvocato e vedi le mosse che fa tuo marito, ma io non ci scommetterei 10 cents. ma soprattutto la tua di vita in questo modo dov'è? sempre appresso a lui. non ti sei stufata?

un abbraccio


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Esagerata!
> 
> Massacrarti perche'? ... perche' vuoi arrivarci senza trascurare niente?
> 
> Tu hai un grande dovere e diritto in primis di non deludere te stessa, devi essere sicura della scelta che farai, perche' si tratta del tuo futuro e quello di vostra figla  .


massacrarmi .. :condom: eh pensavo io ...
si marì devo essere sicura al 100% , ed è anche vero che non voglio deludermi !
ho passato quasi quattro anni ... non muore nessuno se perdo un'altro mese ( o quello che ci vorrà) per decidere della mia vita e di conseguenza quella di mia figlia .


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Giuma ho letto solo ora gli sviluppi che hai scritto ieri.
> 
> Mi rattrista molto leggere la tua indecisione, ma so benissimo, come ti dissi diverso tempo fa, che tu con tuo marito non hai toccato il fondo.
> Dentro di te hai già deciso di vedere solo il modello bello: lui che ti tratta bene e si comporta da padre con la bambina.
> ...


lo zerbino adesso si è trasformato in un tappeto persiano .. assieme a mi padre abbiamo fatto tante cose .. e se lui tornerà com'era tra un mese ho tutto quello che serve e ognuno per la sua strada .
pensavo di averlo scritto .. forse no comunque si è la cosa migliore che lui si nullatenente e infatti ha detto che gli hanno chiesto quali siano i suoi capitali e lui ha chiesto a me cosa sia meglio fare. io gli ho risposto intesta tutto a ns figlia e lui ha detto informati se si può fare ...


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti non è la dipendenza il problema principale: se uno è testa di cazzo lo è a prescindere dalla tossicodipendenza!


si è vero !


----------



## Giuma (9 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> io l'avrei mandato a cagare già decine di post fa=settimane fa.
> sta cosa non ci voleva, stavi andando bene...comunque Giuma sentirai da sola cosa fare e qualsiasi cosa noi saremo qui. certo che è curioso come tutti ti diciamo una cosa e basta una voce per farti cedere, evidentemente ci sei ancora dentro fino al collo. ma ripeto la situazione è peggiorata.
> 
> aspetta l'avvocato e vedi le mosse che fa tuo marito, ma io non ci scommetterei 10 cents. ma soprattutto la tua di vita in questo modo dov'è? sempre appresso a lui. non ti sei stufata?
> ...


io vi ringranzio immensamente tutti voi per essere qui !
si sta cosa non ci voleva ... mi stavo staccando tantissimo ..
si sono stufa marcia , se non lo fossi non mi preccuperei di andare comunque dal'avv venerdi


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> certo marì e mi sento addosso una responsabilità immensa , e* non VOGLIO DELUDERE MIO PADRE .*
> 
> sai ho sempre apprezzato i commenti sia positivi che negativi perchè concedimi il termine ti vedo come una donna saggia che non ha peli sulla lingua ,
> 
> pensavo mi avresti massacrato ..


Giuma lascia stare tuo marito, lascia stare tuo padre, TU, PER TE (e per tua figlia visto che hai la responsabilità di essere madre) COSA VUOI?

Se sei sicura di amarlo, se sei sicura di non impazzire, se sei sicura che non farà mai più del male a te e a vostra figlia, se sei sicura che smettirà di mentire e smetterà di trattarti come un oggetto che prende e molla quando gli pare, a seconda degli umori del momento... allora metti i punti sulle i. Il malato è  lui. Si fa curare. E poi forse, forse. Intanto porta avanti questa benedetta separazione però.


----------



## minnie (10 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Volendo anche ammettere che tu abbia ragione e che lui si sia reso conto di quello che ha fatto.
> Datto un limite, nel frattempo ti separi....e poi al centomillesimo (100000) passo, gli dai un'altra possibilità.
> Tanto se fosse risavito, non si arrenderà al tuo primo rifiuto, non cambierà atteggiamento nei confronti della bambina...vi cercherà e farà di tutto per riconquistarvi.
> Altrimenti.....


mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.


----------



## Iago (11 Novembre 2010)

*???*

...mi ero promesso di non scrivere più in questo 3d, ma....


...c'è l'arresto in caso di fuga e omissione di soccorso a seguito di incidente stradale con feriti...in Italia...o sbaglio???


----------



## minnie (15 Novembre 2010)

Giuma, non sparire... come stai? come sta andando?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Giuma, non sparire... come stai? come sta andando?



Mi unisco anche io... Giuma come va?

Ehm... non per ripetere la bagarre passata, ma Conte, sai dirci se sta bene?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mi unisco anche io... Giuma come va?
> 
> Ehm... non per ripetere la bagarre passata, ma Conte, sai dirci se sta bene?


Più sentita...
Manderò in missione biondina, per queste cose lei è speciale...sa come fare.
Domani faccio...


----------



## minnie (19 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più sentita...
> Manderò in missione biondina, per queste cose lei è speciale...sa come fare.
> Domani faccio...


Grazie mille Conte. Quando sta un pò senza scrivere, mi vien paura che suo marito sia andato di matto e le abbia fatto del male. Soprattutto ora con 'sta storia del processo. E se non sbaglio doveva mandargli pure la lettera dell'avvocato. Speriamo stia bene...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Grazie mille Conte. Quando sta un pò senza scrivere, mi vien paura che suo marito sia andato di matto e le abbia fatto del male. Soprattutto ora con 'sta storia del processo. E se non sbaglio doveva mandargli pure la lettera dell'avvocato. Speriamo stia bene...



Io piuttosto penso che gli abbia dato un'altra possibilità... che gli sia andata in "aiuto".....


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Io piuttosto penso che gli abbia dato un'altra possibilità... che gli sia andata in "aiuto".....


 

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:...........

Ok, dai, non facciamo per forza i pessimisti........ Ci provo, almeno.


----------



## minnie (19 Novembre 2010)

... dite? spero di no.
Ieri ho sentito l'ultimo singolo di Carmen Consoli, "guarda l'alba".
So che è solo una canzone, ma quando sono demotivata me la riascolto.
E consiglio anche a Giuma di farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Io piuttosto penso che gli abbia dato un'altra possibilità... che gli sia andata in "aiuto".....


Anch'io penso che sia successo questo, altrimenti non mi spiego una così lunga assenza


----------



## Eliade (19 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Io piuttosto penso che gli abbia dato un'altra possibilità... che gli sia andata in "aiuto".....


 Oh magari è rimasta troppo impegnata con la separazione, il processo e tutto....
Speriamo bene!


----------



## oceansize (19 Novembre 2010)

qualsiasi sia il motivo per cui non scrivi Giuma, sappi che noi ti sosteniamo, e non avere mai paura o vergogna di aprirti ok? 

noi qui ti si vuole solo aiutare, non giudicare, ricordalo sempre. 

il lavoro grosso purtroppo lo devi fare tu e sei in una situazione davvero difficile, quindi già solo per il fatto che la devi affrontare da sola hai tutto il nostro appoggio e la nostra ammirazione.

fatti viva se puoi ok?


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> qualsiasi sia il motivo per cui non scrivi Giuma, sappi che noi ti sosteniamo, e non avere mai paura o vergogna di aprirti ok?
> 
> noi qui ti si vuole solo aiutare, non giudicare, ricordalo sempre.
> 
> ...


 
Mi aggrego. Fatti sentire


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2010)

Sentita...manca solo il tempo di stare sul forum...situazione complessa...ma la ragazza sta lavorando molto. Mando avanti biondina.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sentita...manca solo il tempo di stare sul forum...situazione complessa...ma la ragazza sta lavorando molto. Mando avanti biondina.


Grazie Conte :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sentita...manca solo il tempo di stare sul forum...situazione complessa...ma la ragazza sta lavorando molto. Mando avanti biondina.



Grazie!!!
Dille che la pensiamo tutti qui!!! :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Novembre 2010)

Saremo forse troppo insistenti, ma... si sa come sta Giuma?


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Saremo forse troppo insistenti, ma... si sa come sta *Giuma*?


"Ultima Attività: Oggi 17:22" 

Evidentemente non c'e' nulla di nuovo  .


----------



## Eliade (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> "Ultima Attività: Oggi 17:22"
> 
> Evidentemente non c'e' nulla di nuovo  .


 Almeno non ci sono notizie peggiori (almeno spero)...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> "Ultima Attività: Oggi 17:22"
> 
> Evidentemente non c'e' nulla di nuovo  .



Thanks.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Mah...lei ha il mio numero.
Se non mi chiama, vuol dire che sta bene no?
Non diamo, cazzo, l'idea che siamo qui per sapere i suoi affari eh?

Platone insegna molte cose qui.
Ha ragione provato sulla mia pelle.

1      [514 a] – In séguito, continuai, paragona la nostra natura, per ciò che riguarda educazione e mancanza di educazione, a un’immagine come questa. Dentro una dimora sotterranea a forma di caverna, con l’entrata aperta alla luce e ampia quanto tutta la larghezza della caverna, pensa di vedere degli uomini che vi stiano dentro fin da fanciulli, incatenati gambe e collo, sí da dover restare fermi e da * poter vedere soltanto in avanti, incapaci, a causa della catena, di volgere attorno il capo. Alta e lontana brilli alle loro spalle la luce d’un fuoco e tra il fuoco e i prigionieri corra rialzata una strada. Lungo questa pensa di vedere costruito un muricciolo, come quegli schermi che i burattinai pongono davanti alle persone per mostrare al di sopra di essi i burattini. – Vedo, rispose. – Immagina di vedere uomini che portano lungo il muricciolo oggetti [c] di ogni sorta sporgenti dal margine, e statue e altre [515 a] figure di pietra e di legno, in qualunque modo lavorate; e, come è naturale, alcuni portatori parlano, altri tacciono. – Strana immagine è la tua, disse, e strani sono quei prigionieri. – Somigliano a noi, risposi; credi che tali persone possano vedere, anzitutto di sé e dei compagni, altro se non le ombre proiettate dal fuoco sulla parete della caverna che sta loro di fronte? – E come possono, replicò, se sono costretti a tenere immobile il  capo per tutta la vita? – E per gli oggetti trasportati non è lo stesso? – Sicuramente. – Se quei prigionieri potessero conversare tra loro, non credi che penserebbero di chiamare oggetti reali le loro visioni? – Per forza. – E se la prigione avesse pure un’eco dalla parete di fronte? Ogni volta che uno dei passanti facesse sentire la sua voce, credi che la giudicherebbero diversa da quella dell’ombra che passa? – Io no, per Zeus!, [c] rispose. – Per tali persone insomma, feci io, la verità non può essere altro che le ombre degli oggetti artificiali. – Per forza, ammise. – Esamina ora, ripresi, come potrebbero sciogliersi dalle catene e guarire dall’incoscienza. Ammetti che capitasse loro naturalmente un caso come questo: che uno fosse sciolto, costretto improvvisamente ad alzarsi, a girare attorno il capo, a camminare e levare lo sguardo alla luce; e che cosí facendo provasse dolore e il barbaglio lo rendesse incapace di [d] scorgere quegli oggetti di cui prima vedeva le ombre. Che cosa credi che risponderebbe, se gli si dicesse che prima vedeva vacuità prive di senso, ma che ora, essendo piú vicino a ciò che è ed essendo rivolto verso oggetti aventi piú essere, può vedere meglio? e se, mostrandogli anche ciascuno degli oggetti che passano, gli si domandasse e lo si costringesse a rispondere che cosa è? Non credi che rimarrebbe dubbioso e giudicherebbe piú vere le cose che vedeva prima di quelle che gli fossero mostrate adesso? – Certo, rispose.

2      [e] – E se lo si costringesse a guardare la luce stessa, non sentirebbe male agli occhi e non fuggirebbe volgendosi verso gli oggetti di cui può sostenere la vista? e non li giudicherebbe realmente piú chiari di quelli che gli fossero mostrati? – È cosí, rispose. – Se poi, continuai, lo si trascinasse via di lí a forza, su per l’ascesa scabra ed erta, e non lo si lasciasse prima di averlo tratto alla luce del sole, non ne soffrirebbe e non s’irriterebbe [516 a] di essere trascinato? E, giunto alla luce, essendo i suoi occhi abbagliati, non potrebbe vedere nemmeno una delle cose che ora sono dette vere. – Non potrebbe, certo, rispose, almeno all’improvviso. – Dovrebbe, credo, abituarvisi, se vuole vedere il mondo superiore. E prima osserverà, molto facilmente, le ombre e poi le immagini degli esseri umani e degli altri oggetti nei loro riflessi nell’acqua, e infine gli oggetti stessi; da questi poi, volgendo lo sguardo alla luce delle stelle e della luna,  potrà contemplare di notte i corpi celesti e il cielo stesso piú facilmente che durante il giorno il sole e la luce del sole. – Come no? – Alla fine, credo, potrà osservare e contemplare quale è veramente il sole, non le sue immagini nelle acque o su altra superficie, ma il sole in se stesso, nella regione che gli è propria. – Per forza, disse. – Dopo di che, parlando del sole, potrebbe già concludere che è esso a produrre le stagioni e gli anni e a governare tutte le cose del mondo visibile, e ad essere [c] causa, in certo modo, di tutto quello che egli e i suoi compagni vedevano. – È chiaro, rispose, che con simili esperienze concluderà cosí. – E ricordandosi della sua prima dimora e della sapienza che aveva colà e di quei suoi compagni di prigionia, non credi che si sentirebbe felice del mutamento e proverebbe pietà per loro? – Certo. – Quanto agli onori ed elogi che eventualmente si scambiavano allora, e ai primi riservati a chi fosse piú acuto nell’osservare gli oggetti che passavano e piú [d] rammentasse quanti ne solevano sfilare prima e poi e insieme, indovinandone perciò il successivo, credi che li ambirebbe e che invidierebbe quelli che tra i prigionieri avessero onori e potenza? o che si troverebbe nella condizione detta da Omero e preferirebbe “altrui per salario servir da contadino, uomo sia pur senza sostanza”, e patire di tutto piuttosto che avere quelle opinioni e vivere in quel modo? – Cosí penso anch’io, rispose; [e] accetterebbe di patire di tutto piuttosto che vivere in quel modo. – Rifletti ora anche su quest’altro punto, feci io. Se il nostro uomo ridiscendesse e si rimettesse a sedere sul medesimo sedile, non avrebbe gli occhi pieni di tenebra, venendo all’improvviso dal sole? – Sí, certo, rispose. – E se dovesse discernere nuovamente quelle ombre e contendere con coloro che sono rimasti sempre prigionieri, nel periodo in cui ha la vista offuscata, prima [517 a] che gli occhi tornino allo stato normale? e se questo periodo in cui rifà l’abitudine fosse piuttosto lungo? Non sarebbe egli allora oggetto di riso? e non si direbbe di lui che dalla sua ascesa torna con gli occhi rovinati e che non vale neppure la pena di tentare di andar su? E chi prendesse a sciogliere e a condurre su quei prigionieri, forse che non l’ucciderebbero, se potessero averlo tra le mani e ammazzarlo? – Certamente, rispose. [...]*


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

Quando sto male, spesso non chiamo i miei amici.
Mi sembra di rompere, di pesare, con le mie lamentele e i miei pianti.
Penso a loro che hanno le loro vite, le loro gioie e i loro problemi.
E non chiamo.
Me li tengo cari nel cuore, non li voglio perdere, non voglio che pensino male di me, e non chiamo.

Quando una amica mi cerca, mi si riempie il cuore. 
Quando io cerco una amica che non sento da tempo, e scopro magari che aveva bisogno di me, sento che pure lei si illumina. Non ero da sola, quindi! Hai pensato a me, eri con me anche se non ti sentivo!

Secondo me è bello.
A me piacerebbe che Giuma scrivesse anche solo per discutere della giusta quantità di zucchero nella marmellata di ribes.

Conte, non è pettegolezzo, non è voler sapere i fatti suoi, è voler sapere se sta bene.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quando sto male, spesso non chiamo i miei amici.
> Mi sembra di rompere, di pesare, con le mie lamentele e i miei pianti.
> Penso a loro che hanno le loro vite, le loro gioie e i loro problemi.
> E non chiamo.
> ...


Ok...dato che tu chiedi in questo modo gentile...provvederò.
Conosco benissimo questa sensazione che descrivi.
Essa parte penso dalla mia adolescenza.
A 15 anni ero il re delle feste, e tutti mi adoravano, in classe non potevo alzare la mano che già tutti ridevano, dentro di me dicevo..." Finchè avrò energia per tener banco, tutti mi ameranno!". Poi a 16 anni ricevetti il mio primo grande dispiacere, e mi chiusi a riccio, divenni improvvisamente taciturno e malinconico. Chiesi aiuto. Ma mi sentii rispondere..." Figuriamoci come è possibile che tu che fai sempre ridere tutti, ora sia triste?"...e l'altra risposta fu..." Sei sceso dal palco, non ci fai più ridere, non ci servi più".

Ma su una cosa io ti do ragione.
Io non capisco gli altri.
E' vero.

Poi cazzo com'è la storia?
DENIM? Se io mi abbasso a mostrare il mio tallone d'Achille cosa capita?
Ho comprensione e aiuto?
No, casomai mi viene detto che sono un bambino capriccioso.
Ecco perchè ad esempio la Matra è fondamentale per me.
Con lei ho solo imparato a rinforzare il mio carattere.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...dato che tu chiedi in questo modo gentile...provvederò.
> Conosco benissimo questa sensazione che descrivi.
> Essa parte penso dalla mia adolescenza.
> A 15 anni ero il re delle feste, e tutti mi adoravano, in classe non potevo alzare la mano che già tutti ridevano, dentro di me dicevo..." Finchè avrò energia per tener banco, tutti mi ameranno!". Poi a 16 anni ricevetti il mio primo grande dispiacere, e mi chiusi a riccio, divenni improvvisamente taciturno e malinconico. Chiesi aiuto. Ma mi sentii rispondere..." Figuriamoci come è possibile che tu che fai sempre ridere tutti, ora sia triste?"...e l'altra risposta fu..." Sei sceso dal palco, non ci fai più ridere, non ci servi più".
> ...



Secondo me... tendi a non capire gli altri perchè parti a razzo per tutto, su tutto. Sei passionale ed istintivo. Quando cerchi di capire, capisci. E se non capisci, accetti. E questo è molto bello.

Capisco benissimo la storia di quello sempre allegro, che quando ha bisogno di una mano non trova nessuno. Come è possibile che tu stia male? Che diritto hai di stare male?

Cmq, non serve che tu provveda a nulla. Giuma qua legge, sa che pensiamo a lei. Questo per me è l'importante. Marì ha scritto che entra ancora qua, quindi immagino legga. Non voglio sapere i fatti suoi -oddio, sì, lo vorrei sapere- mi interessa che sappia che se vuole, noi ci siamo.

Dipende dalla persona cui mostri il tuo tallone d'Achille.
Comunque, rinforzare il carattere fa sempre bene. Basta che il rinforzo venga da dentro, e non si tratti di corazze impermeabili dietro le quali si trova morbida gelatina.

E secondo me, tu non sei così.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Secondo me... tendi a non capire gli altri perchè parti a razzo per tutto, su tutto. Sei passionale ed istintivo. Quando cerchi di capire, capisci. E se non capisci, accetti. E questo è molto bello.
> 
> Capisco benissimo la storia di quello sempre allegro, che quando ha bisogno di una mano non trova nessuno. Come è possibile che tu stia male? Che diritto hai di stare male?
> 
> ...


Donna. Tra tutte le utenti di tradi non c'è nessuna, ma proprio nessuna che abbia saputo leggermi tra le righe quanto te.
Ragion per cui, mi abbormidisco.
Sul tallone di Achille c'è solo questo da dire, una volta che mi sono fidato a mostrarlo fiducioso, proprio lì sono stato colpito, laonde per cui, preferisco chiudermi a riccio, preferisco ancora comportarmi secondo l'ira funesta, piuttosto che mostrare ancora quel lato lì. 

Detto ciò...scema non è morbida gelatina, ma solo panna montata...io il maialmondo squarcialupi re di Atlantide e principe di sboronia...ti dico ciò.

1) La sig. GIuma è molto incasinata, perchè ha reagito alla situazione in maniera egregia, ossia sobbarcandosi un secondo lavoro in maniera tale da riempirsi per bene la giornatina di cose da fare, e per impedire al suo cervello di giovane gallina ruspante veneta di farsi ulteriori seghe mentali. 
2)Quando una donna non sa in che direzione muoversi sta ferma al suo posto e da lì lancia i suoi fendenti.
3) Si diventa "demoralizzati". Quando il giusto le ha provate tutte che cosa può fare? FREGARSENE.
4) Il marito ha grandi sbalzi d'umore. Lei gli ha detto che è andata dall'avvocato e lui dopo essere montato su tutte le furie, come i soliti sboroni perdenti, si è impaurito. Della serie tanto tu sei una povera moglie scema che non avrà mai il coraggio di andare da un avvocato ( e ce ne sono eh?).
5) Risultato dell'operazione? Lui ora sta a casa e si comporta come un padre, è migliorato con la moglie e soprattutto ha fanculizzato l'altra che si è incazzata come una iena.
6) Chissà che con il tempo lui metta la testa a posto, altrimenti ognuno per la sua strada.

Un grazie sincero a tutto il vostro apporto, ovvio...io personalmente adoro le donnine che dicono...ok Conte, adesso prendo in mano la mia vita e sistemo tutto. Come sono adorabili quando lo fanno....eheehehehehehe...

Mi sembra che la tizia sia molto stanca, abbia le scatole piene, di tutta sta storia, ma sia molto maturata.

Asta la vista XD.
Visto? bastava dirle...smettila di frignare non sei più una bambina...mostrami che cosa sai fare...

Dubito che qualcuno potrà mai più fermare questa donna...
Del resto se una ha il marito deficente, mica deve impiccarsi o darsi all'ippica per questo no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2010)

hips ... attendo Giuma per discutere con lei la giusta quantità di zucchero nei liquori, assaggiandoli spesso :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> hips ... attendo Giuma per discutere con lei la giusta quantità di zucchero nei liquori, assaggiandoli spesso :rotfl:


Dubito che torni a scrivere...ha troppo da fare eh?


----------



## dave.one (1 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> hips ... attendo Giuma per discutere con lei la giusta quantità di zucchero nei liquori, assaggiandoli spesso :rotfl:


Se per caso si trattasse di Genepì, abbiate almeno la compiacenza di ipotizzare di invitarmi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2010)

Conte, fai sentire a Giuma che ci siamo tutti, ok? :up:


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2010)

io giuma la sento unpo' come sentivo amarax (situazioni ben diverse); nel senso che c'è una gran voglia di sfogarsi e di sentire empatia,
però nella realtà dei fatti non si ha veramente voglia di cambiare la situazione perché si è innamorate.
e allora quasi ci si vergogna di ripresentarsi se senza le novità che tutti auspicherebbero.
tengo però a dire che, se nel caso della dolce amarax trovavo anche sensato che lei potesse avere un futuro con il marito che nessuno poteva escludere che la amasse, per giuma mi sembra molto pericoloso continuare.
ma noi non possiamo che fare il tifo per lei


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io giuma la sento unpo' come sentivo amarax (situazioni ben diverse); nel senso che c'è una gran voglia di sfogarsi e di sentire empatia,
> però nella realtà dei fatti non si ha veramente voglia di cambiare la situazione perché si è innamorate.
> e allora quasi ci si vergogna di ripresentarsi se senza le novità che tutti auspicherebbero.
> tengo però a dire che, se nel caso della dolce amarax trovavo anche sensato che lei potesse avere un futuro con il marito che nessuno poteva escludere che la amasse, per giuma mi sembra molto pericoloso continuare.
> ma noi non possiamo che fare il tifo per lei


Quoto tutto.


----------



## Papero (2 Dicembre 2010)

Secondo me il tempo per scrivere e leggere questo forum ce lo potrebbe anche avere ma la sua scelta è stata di provare a dare un'altra possibilità al marito, scelta assai diversa da quello che le era stato consigliato qua. Sappiamo tutti che il marito si è comportato da testa di minchia, che era un tossico avviato nella strada della perdizione completa, che tradiva la moglie senza vergogna e che non considerava nemmeno troppo sua figlia, però secondo me Giuma ha fatto bene a dargli un'altra possibilità... A volte gli eventi traumatici (nel suo caso l'incidente d'auto) danno quella scossa che serve per ritornare sulla retta via. Io spero sia così, altrimenti la strada per fanculizzare quest'uomo Giuma la conosce, anche grazie a noi e sono convinto che non mancherebbe di farlo.

Conoscete voi stessi


----------



## Sid (2 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io giuma la sento unpo' come sentivo amarax (situazioni ben diverse); nel senso che c'è una gran voglia di sfogarsi e di sentire empatia,
> però nella realtà dei fatti non si ha veramente voglia di cambiare la situazione perché si è innamorate.
> e allora quasi ci si vergogna di ripresentarsi se senza le novità che tutti auspicherebbero.
> tengo però a dire che, se nel caso della dolce amarax trovavo anche sensato che lei potesse avere un futuro con il marito che nessuno poteva escludere che la amasse, per giuma mi sembra molto pericoloso continuare.
> ma noi non possiamo che fare il tifo per lei


quoto tutto anch'io...


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io giuma la sento unpo' come sentivo amarax (situazioni ben diverse); nel senso che c'è una gran voglia di sfogarsi e di sentire empatia,
> però nella realtà dei fatti non si ha veramente voglia di cambiare la situazione perché si è innamorate.
> e allora quasi ci si vergogna di ripresentarsi se senza le novità che tutti auspicherebbero.
> tengo però a dire che, se nel caso della dolce amarax trovavo anche sensato che lei potesse avere un futuro con il marito che nessuno poteva escludere che la amasse, per giuma mi sembra molto pericoloso continuare.
> ma noi non possiamo che fare il tifo per lei



Anche io ho avuto la stessa sensazione.



:up:​


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io giuma la sento unpo' come sentivo amarax (situazioni ben diverse); nel senso che c'è una gran voglia di sfogarsi e di sentire empatia,
> però nella realtà dei fatti non si ha veramente voglia di cambiare la situazione perché si è innamorate.
> e allora quasi ci si vergogna di ripresentarsi se senza le novità che tutti auspicherebbero.
> tengo però a dire che, se nel caso della dolce amarax trovavo anche sensato che lei potesse avere un futuro con il marito che nessuno poteva escludere che la amasse, per giuma mi sembra molto pericoloso continuare.
> ma noi non possiamo che fare il tifo per lei


Non è così.
Cavoli lei è un'anima semplice, che si trova dalla sera alla mattina il marito che perde la testa, che cambia come persona e inizia a far cazzate una dietro l'altra, come se fosse un indemoniato. Cavoli è solo spaventata eh? Mica è così semplice eh? Insomma per me lei è stata titanica solo ad andare da un avvocato eh? 
Cioè lei dice: Io lo amo, lo tratto bene, sono buona e dolce con lui perchè mi fa tutto questo?

Ci sono persone come gli alcolisti che fuori sono santi e in casa diventano demoni. Avevo un vicino di casa, che ne ha fatte passare veramente di cotte e di crude ai suoi familiari. Ma mi rispettava, perchè una volta mi insultò e io lo scaraventai giù per le scale. Fatto ciò, anche da ubriaco, non osava neppure guardarmi in faccia.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è così.
> Cavoli lei è un'anima semplice, che si trova dalla sera alla mattina il marito che perde la testa, che cambia come persona e inizia a far cazzate una dietro l'altra, come se fosse un indemoniato. Cavoli è solo spaventata eh? Mica è così semplice eh? Insomma per me lei è stata titanica solo ad andare da un avvocato eh?
> Cioè lei dice: Io lo amo, lo tratto bene, sono buona e dolce con lui perchè mi fa tutto questo?
> 
> *Ci sono persone come gli alcolisti che fuori sono santi e in casa diventano demoni. Avevo un vicino di casa, che ne ha fatte passare veramente di cotte e di crude ai suoi familiari. Ma mi rispettava, perchè una volta mi insultò e io lo scaraventai giù per le scale. Fatto ciò, anche da ubriaco, non osava neppure guardarmi in faccia*.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0VnK61NC60miiiii


----------



## Giuma (6 Dicembre 2010)

ciao ragazzi!:kiss: un bacio grande a tutti..
sono riuscita ad entrare pochi giorni fa solo il tempo di leggere ma putroppo non ho avuto tempo per rispondere ...

comunque so attraverso il conte che mi pensate .. e comunque anche da quello che ho letto qui ..

come già vi ha detto il conte gli ho detto chiaro e tondo che sono andata dall'avvocato (avrei voluto fargli una foto per farvela vedere!) e gli ho detto chiaro e tondo che per ora non gliela mando la lettera ma se le cose non andranno non ci penso un secondo a divorziare .

L'altra è stata eliminata , si lo so che per voi non è molto rilevante questa notizia. Comunque lei non voleva saperne , ed è anche passata a casa nostra( io non c'ero) ed ha lanciato addosso a lui quei due ragali che gli ha fatto e tre rose secche ( in tre anni due ragali?! ...che amante del piffero !!) lui mi ha detto che si è reso conti di quanto poco vale, lei gli ha scirtto tanti di quei sms maledicendolo, gliene ha scritte di tutti i colori perfino gli ha augurato di rimanere paralizzato al lavoro ... e adesso va in giro a parlare male di lui . E a lui questo proprio non va.

Con mia figlia adesso finalmente si comporta come un padre , lei è al settimo cielo, quando sono andata a parlare con le insegnanti mi hanno detto finalmente vedo che scrive mio papà... prima scriveva sempre e solo mio nonno .
per quanto mi riguarda .. bhè c'è da dire che sono sull'attenti , nel senso che non voglio farmi nessuna illusione . Sono stata fregata troppe volte .
Il secondo lavoro che mi sono trovata al mattino continuo a tenermelo anche se lui mi ha detto ora non serve che vai più mi ha dimostrato che ti dai da fare ( gli ho precisato che mi davo da fare lo stesso anche prima ) , devo ammettere che a fine settimana sono cotta . A lui certo non va bene che continui perchè primo è geloso ( lavoro in un bar) secondo perchè non gli preparo il pranzo . Ma mi sembra il minimo dopo tutto quello che ha fatto e che mi ha fatto . Tutta questa situazione ,e anche grazie a voi, devo dire che mi ha fatto aprire gli occhi , comunque sono riuscita a farcela a non farmi sprofondare , ed ho capito che comunque non sono più innamoratissima come lo ero prima .


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi!:kiss: un bacio grande a tutti..
> sono riuscita ad entrare pochi giorni fa solo il tempo di leggere ma putroppo non ho avuto tempo per rispondere ...
> 
> comunque so attraverso il conte che mi pensate .. e comunque anche da quello che ho letto qui ..
> ...


Stai all'erta comunque e se vuoi, rifletti su quanto ho sottolineato del tuo discorso.


----------



## Giuma (6 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Stai all'erta comunque e se vuoi, rifletti su quanto ho sottolineato del tuo discorso.


ciao MK
certo che sto all'erta ! questo non mi fa neache vivere a pieno la situazione , ma ti dico non importa !
per dire una stupidaggine ... un pò di giorni fà gli è arrivato un sms e io l'ho guardato male . Lui mi ha detto : te l'ho già detto che a lei ho detto che non la voglio più vedere , e che è da venti giorni che non mi scrive. Quando mi scrive te lo dico e ti giro l'sms. 
E scusate ma una volta che ti sei scottato con l'acqua calda ti fa paura anche l'acqua fredda. Arrivavavo le bollette dove c'era solo il n. di lei con 50 60 sms al giorno..
venerdi è uscito per una pizza con amici , al pomeriggio mi aveva mando un sms per dirmelo, al momento ho avuto dei dubbi se fosse vero , e poi ho pensato che vada a farsi benedire anche lui ! e sai cosa ho fatto ? sono tornata dal lavoro ho vestito mia figlia di tutto punto e ce ne siamo andate fuori  a cena io e lei!!


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> e poi ho pensato che vada a farsi benedire anche lui ! e sai cosa ho fatto ? sono tornata dal lavoro ho vestito mia figlia di tutto punto e ce ne siamo andate fuori a cena io e lei!!


:up: brava Giuma!


----------



## Giuma (6 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> :up: brava Giuma!


se vorrà rivederla lo farà , se vorrà scriverle lo farà , se vorrà trovarse un'altra magari lo farà .. oppure no , comunque io non posso morire dietro a lui . Ho una figlia meravigliosa ,e ce la faccio comunque anche senza di lui .
come andrà andrà ... ci vuole tempo, e voglio vederci chiaro.


----------



## Anna A (6 Dicembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> se vorrà rivederla lo farà , se vorrà scriverle lo farà , se vorrà trovarse un'altra magari lo farà .. oppure no , comunque io non posso morire dietro a lui . Ho una figlia meravigliosa ,e ce la faccio comunque anche senza di lui .
> *come andrà andrà ... ci vuole tempo, e voglio vederci chiaro*.


sei coraggiosa, tocca dirlo!:mrgreen:


----------



## dave.one (6 Dicembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> se vorrà rivederla lo farà , se vorrà scriverle lo farà , se vorrà trovarse un'altra magari lo farà .. oppure no , comunque io non posso morire dietro a lui . Ho una figlia meravigliosa ,e ce la faccio comunque anche senza di lui .
> come andrà andrà ... ci vuole tempo, e voglio vederci chiaro.


Ciao Giuma, sono contentissimo che tu finalmente stia piano piano ritrovando la serenità perduta. Spero con tutto il cuore che le cose cambino, e non di poco, già da ora. 
Concentrati innanzitutto su di te, su tua figlia, poiché lui, al momento, viene dopo (con buona pace sua). 
Fai bene a... fregartene (scusa il termine) di lui e delle sue pastrocchiate. Non ho mai creduto in una redenzione "immediata" e definitiva. Ne ha fatte troppe perché si possa credere che abbia cambiato pagina, e, vista l'età (non è un bambino), fatico a credere ad un cambiamento di carattere o di personalità. 
Cmq, spero tu abbia già toccato il fondo e che ora la tua strada sia in discesa.
In culo alla balena (sperando non scoreggi....)!!


----------



## Sabina (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sei sulla giusta strada:up:


----------



## Giuma (6 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei coraggiosa, tocca dirlo!:mrgreen:


:mrgreen: o forse pazza ....


----------



## Giuma (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sei sulla giusta strada:up:


bene !


----------



## Giuma (6 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma, sono contentissimo che tu finalmente stia piano piano ritrovando la serenità perduta. Spero con tutto il cuore che le cose cambino, e non di poco, già da ora.
> Concentrati innanzitutto su di te, su tua figlia, poiché lui, al momento, viene dopo (con buona pace sua).
> Fai bene a... fregartene (scusa il termine) di lui e delle sue pastrocchiate. Non ho mai creduto in una redenzione "immediata" e definitiva. Ne ha fatte troppe perché si possa credere che abbia cambiato pagina, e, vista l'età (non è un bambino), fatico a credere ad un cambiamento di carattere o di personalità.
> Cmq, spero tu abbia già toccato il fondo e che ora la tua strada sia in discesa.
> In culo alla balena (sperando non scoreggi....)!!


ciao dave! tu come stai?
si un pò alla volta sto ritrovando la serenità .
si si mi concentro su di me e mia figlia poi il gatto e poi lui 
adesso non corro più per tutte le sue faccende .. patente e cose varie .. basta ! 
il fondo si l'ho toccato e come !! e non voglio più vederlo !!

eh si speriamo non scorreggi ... :sarcastic:


----------



## Anna A (6 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Giuma, sono contentissimo che tu finalmente stia piano piano ritrovando la serenità perduta. Spero con tutto il cuore che le cose cambino, e non di poco, già da ora.
> Concentrati innanzitutto su di te, su tua figlia, poiché lui, al momento, viene dopo (con buona pace sua).
> *Fai bene a... fregartene (scusa il termine) di lui e delle sue pastrocchiate. Non ho mai creduto in una redenzione "immediata" e definitiva. Ne ha fatte troppe perché si possa credere che abbia cambiato pagina, e, vista l'età (non è un bambino), fatico a credere ad un cambiamento di carattere o di personalità. *
> *Cmq, spero tu abbia già toccato il fondo e che ora la tua strada sia in discesa.*
> *In culo alla balena (sperando non scoreggi....)!*!


per me va già più che bene che Giuma pensi a se stessa, stia bene con sua figlia e lavori volentieri.
lui difficilmente cambierà, ma per Giuma sarà sempre lui e se non lo ha spedito fino adesso dubito lo farà in futuro.
la cosa grande è leggerla meno impaurita e più sicura di se stessa.
forza Giuma!


----------



## dave.one (6 Dicembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao dave! tu come stai?
> si un pò alla volta sto ritrovando la serenità .
> si si mi concentro su di me e mia figlia poi il gatto e poi lui
> adesso non corro più per tutte le sue faccende .. patente e cose varie .. basta !
> ...


Bene Giuma, mi fa piacere. Dalle poche parole che hai scritto, sembri aver acquisito quella forza che Anna ha giustamente fatto notare chiamandola sicurezza e meno paura.
Sono contento di rileggerti. Continua a tenerci informati. Tienigli testa, perché ha bisogno di te, ricordati solo di questo.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Dicembre 2010)

terrò le dita incrociate


----------



## Mab (15 Dicembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> se vorrà rivederla lo farà , se vorrà scriverle lo farà , se vorrà trovarse un'altra magari lo farà .. oppure no , comunque io non posso morire dietro a lui . *Ho una figlia meravigliosa ,e ce la faccio comunque anche senza di lui .*
> come andrà andrà ... ci vuole tempo, e voglio vederci chiaro.


 
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2011)

Giuma novita'?


----------



## dave.one (12 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giuma novita'?



... é telepatia... ci stavo pensando anch'io!
Facci sapere Giuma!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> ... é telepatia... ci stavo pensando anch'io!
> Facci sapere Giuma!


Io mi sono tranquillizzata dopo il suo ultimo post. Me la immagino piena di cose da fare, ma più fiera di sè.

Almeno spero.

...


Sì, vorrei sapere anche io come sta 
Un bacio grande a te Giuma!


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Giuma, un saluto a te...
Siamo sempre qua, sai?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giuma, un saluto a te...
> Siamo sempre qua, sai?


Già è vero...
Lei comunque vola...
SCAPA OSELETO

Scapa, oseléto, ciuféto,
becheto de oro,
violin de passaia,
oceti che vola,
piuméta che canta,
vosséta de cielo, scapa.

Scapa, finchéto
montan, seleghéta, scapa.

Scapa, sesalìn de la mama
che in tuta l'istà
la te gà ben insegnà
a cantare, volare,
magnare fojéte,
baéti e bisséti, scapa.

Scapa, bechéto de oro,
violin de la mama
che desso la vola
sigando, pianzendo
col core che sciopa:
Domatina i ve copa!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jgY0MAKD6I

Quando insegni bene la musica tornano a ringraziarti eh...


----------

